# Your Layout Progress and Fun....



## Wood

Each of us love to read about new developments on someone's layout. And, we would love to write beautiful journals of our progress and post it here on the forum. But.... Sometimes we do not have the time, writing skill or confidence in the project, that it is newsworthy enough, to start a thread.

I would like to offer this thread as a way for each of us to post a simple picture or statement about what you did today to enhance your layout. It doesn't have to be spectacular or completed. It could be a single picture of a new trolley car, or a statement about sharing your trains with a friend or grandchild or cleaning the track or making up a new consist or starting on a mountain or.... you get the drift. 

This is important to me because I learn something new everyday on this forum and I would like to hear from more of you who may not want to start a new tread to share their activity. Almost everyday I go to the my train room. Almost every time I go I change something.

Let us know what's going on with your layout and trains.


----------



## Alexander

Good thread, Wood... I haven't been up to the layout in a couple of months, but when next there, I will post some activity for that day's work. Like you, I have a tough time not changing something already in place and sometimes operational.


----------



## SDIV Tim

Still thinking about my personal layout. Would like to have a layout done sometime before I did.


----------



## Wood

My current project is to upgrade the South side of my layout. There is a large open space which needs a mountain. This has been sitting there for several years and I have delayed working on it because it is a big project. So one step at a time and we'll see how it goes.

The first step is to upgrade my track plan. There are 4 major connections to work on. I started with the one closest to my reach and will move backwards. Last week I finished the first connector and then had to go to Jersey for a few days. Got back last night and soldered all of the joints.

Overview of the area:









My layout is O27 profile track with Gargraves O42 switches. I followed the advice of Lee Willis and solder all of the joints. It isn't too hard and vastly improves your soldering skills by practicing on an easy project. Soldering paste and heat to a point when the solder will flow into the joint.


----------



## Spence

When I start working on the layout I get so involved that I forget to take photos. I haven't done too much lately but I should take some photos.
Good post Wood. :laugh:


----------



## Lee Willis

Good idea!

I'm working on completing my fire station, shown here in place as I check it fits well.


----------



## Wood

Spence said:


> When I start working on the layout I get so involved that I forget to take photos. I haven't done too much lately but I should take some photos.
> Good post Wood. :laugh:


Spence, I do the same thing. That's why this was started. If I were to do a whole thread on this project it would take months and I would never get the post done. One step at a time and then make a comment. Now I don't have to build a whole file and picture system.

I think a lot of us are like that. Hopefully people will use this to give us an update on their progress and/or simply type what they are doing with their hobby.


----------



## steam chaser

This is nothing that exciting,but i did put up some shelves and got some of my rolling stock put up. Sorry don't know why it brought up a link instead putting the picture up.I am not too good at this stuff.


----------



## Wood

Here is your picture Steam Chaser. You and Lee should get together.


----------



## seayakbill

Last December I started the fifth rebuild of my layout over the past 25 years. This will be the last time for a layout rebuild. Layout number 4 was a around the basement walls approx. 22 by 18, which meant I had to duck under to get into the center of the layout, no more of that misery. That layout had 3 main lines controlled by DCS and TMCC.

The new layout is a giant U shape that measures 18 by 18 with 2 main lines controlled by DCS and TMCC. No more duck under, to old for that anymore. The track is in place ( Gargraves } and the switches are in place ( Ross & Gargraves ).

Next major chore is wiring all the buildings, still have not quite got the configuration completed for building locations. But the most important part is the trains are running and no issues with DCS or TMCC.

Bill


----------



## Wood

Lee you are lucky that layout didn't catch fire. You never had a fire house location....

Of all your interesting scenes you show two of my favorites in your picture above. The Cathedral and the one on top of my list is the Quonset Hut waterfront scene.


----------



## steam chaser

Thanks wood:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DennyM

All your layouts look great. Mine is in the planning stages to add a 4x5 or 4x6 addition to the train yard.


----------



## Wood

Denny, 

Size only counts for Donald Trump....

Your layout looks terrific. I have many of the same building on mine. Nice mix of Postwar and modern. The organization and scenery is nicely done. 

Thanks for posting your pictures. Let us know about your progress with the extension.


----------



## Wood

Installed two O27 profile uncoupling track sections:


----------



## Guest

No photos to post yet, but we did have a big hurdle that we overcame in regard to the new layout/addition. A brook passes through the property and we needed to get a variance from the DEP for construction. Thanks to a great Town Code Enforcement guy who was super helpful to us in the preparation of the request, we received permission yesterday to move ahead.

The new layout will be bigger and will combine both PE and the regular layout into one. The benchwork will be a walk around "U" on three sides with a peninsula in the center for the PE. Should be a really fun project.


----------



## Mark Boyce

I did nothing on a layout yesterday except work with a forum member on a locomotive sale that will help cement a certain theme for my permanent layout I hope to start building this winter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PatKn

Brian,
It's hard to believe but the new project sounds even better than your 2 existing layouts. I am anxious to follow your progress.


----------



## DennyM

Wood said:


> Denny,
> 
> Size only counts for Donald Trump....
> 
> Your layout looks terrific. I have many of the same building on mine. Nice mix of Postwar and modern. The organization and scenery is nicely done.
> 
> Thanks for posting your pictures. Let us know about your progress with the extension.


Thanks, the only issue for me is the turn around at the end of the train yard. Right now it's 036, but I want to go with either 048 or 060. I know the table has to be at least 5' wide for the 048 and I'm thinking maybe 6' wide for the 060. I'm going to the hobby shop and do a mock up so I can measure how much room I'll need. This is mostly to add 2 or 3 feet to the train yard.


----------



## Guest

Pat, I think that you learn from every layout building project. There are so many improvements that we want to make. The most important one is greater accessibility to all areas of the layout. We are both looking forward to starting this new project.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Brian, I too am looking forward to seeing what you and Elizabeth come up with!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njrailer93

this is my current little project. i wanted to have rock faces on the bottom of my mountain and to go around the tunnel portal. i figured the best solution was to buy the rock faces from heki. it is a plastic sheet that is formable and should contour to the mountain. the sheet comes 32x14. so tonight i started by cutting the rough shapes out and i took a sample piece and started to "scene" it with some black and brown tones. then used some fine turf to add some green onto it.


----------



## Wood

That looks pretty nice njoffroader. I searched Heki and found a British Columbia dealer. Where else can that be found? My mountain is down the road and I am exploring all the possible materials.


----------



## njrailer93

I ordered it from scenery express they have a few different varieties to choose from


----------



## bluecomet400

Things are moving along quite well in our basement. 

I took yesterday off, and our friend Ray(Wood & Brian, you met him at Christmas) came over and helped me with construction. This was the 3rd day Ray and I worked together on the layout, and it's really amazing how much more can be accomplished with help--and it's more fun, too. First, we meet for breakfast at our local diner, and then head over to my house to get to work.

Yesterday we ran the bus wires and feeders for both O-72 mainlines, and also ran wires for 7 Fastrack switches. They're not hooked-up yet, but we tested them and they're ready to go. After multiple test-runs with my largest trains to make sure we have good clearances, we also started securing track and also made an insulated section to activate a pair of crossing gates. What fun!!


----------



## RonthePirate

I put a new building in. MTH's Gray Stone Grainery:








It's so big, it was hard to find a place for it.
Will finish the road to it Friday.


----------



## steam chaser

like your taste in vehicles njoffroader


----------



## Guest

*"Things are moving along quite well in our basement."*

Not a doubt that you are building a quality layout, John.


----------



## Wood

John, It will be quite a treat to see your progress on that layout.

Ron, The MTH building are made to scale, yet they always seemed out of proportion to me. Maybe it is too many years of traditional railroading that affects my view.

My progress is slow but steady. I wired all of the uncoupling tracks, wired the Gargraves switches I moved, and built another shelf to accommodate the many things I am taking off the layout so I can proceed with the mountain building.

Shelving.... Gunrunner maybe you should start a forum on shelf building. It seems to me there is a bit of competition here as to who can put up the most shelves. No doubt Lee is leading the pack but it seems regularly people are posting about the new shelves they built!!! 

Here is mine. Due to the stone walls of my basement I have found it easier to fill the window sills with shelves. It does not entirely block the light and I can put up 4 12" deep shelves in each window.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Wood, no offense, but you're a piker compared to Lee.  That's a good location for the shelves, those look like substantial walls!


----------



## Guest

Looks good, Wood. Of course the shelves are made of wood .


----------



## Wood

> those look like substantial walls!


126 years old, solid granite with an average 14" thickness. They'll be here long after we are all gone.


----------



## sjm9911

Nice photos all. 
@Lee, is that fire station scratch built? I was wondering about the steps on the side? Thats one hell of a drop down unless you bought it and added the base? The base is very period. If you finish the inside, just make a small platform in the back raised up with the door way, add a desk some brass rails , and a step down to the apparatus floor. Youll have a good looking desk watch area that was a hold over from the horse and carriage days. All the older fire houses have something like that even if not built for horses

Only noticed it because I live in one


----------



## njrailer93

I started to add the rock faces to the bottom of the mountain. iIhot glued it to the surface. as thin as this stuff is it was a little more difficult to work with than anticipated. i now have to find a way to transition the rock faces to the turf and green on the top of the mountain to achieve a seamless transition. im not sure how to accomplish that but i have a few ideas.


----------



## Guest

From your photo, it looks like you have made a very nice transition at the bottom of the rock walls. Good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

If you get the pleasure to visit Wood's layout, you will see first hand how nice his basement granite walls really are.


----------



## Wood

I started a thread looking for help with my Lionel Legacy system. The thread began with the phrase that bowling mocks life. There are days when no matter how hard I try every time I throw the ball I get splits. 

Well that is this weekends story. The Legacy Control system went down with a bad base that was not getting power. Several people posted about possible solutions but none of them worked out. So I will have to send it out for repair. 

Then one of my ZW transformers crapped the bed. The handle stopped moving and was stuck in one spot.

Then, will I was in the barn our new puppy reached up and chewed the rear window wiper off my car..... 

The good news is that I did not sell my TMCC, I did not sell my Z4000 transformer and I love the dog so the trains are back running and tomorrow I'll order a new windshield wiper.

My plan for the weekend was to finish the last two connectors going under the Mountain and to run the upper level track across the yard to the mountain. I only got one of the connectors finished. Oh well, where am I going anyway?


----------



## Guest

The beauty of working on a layout is it can be done at your own pace, no pressure here. So Wood, relax, take two aspirins and you will feel better in the morning.


----------



## bluecomet400

Hang in there, Wood!!

If it's any consolation, I'm having challenges with my brand-new switches that I just installed. While most everything I have runs through them, there are still a few prewar locos with deep-flanged drivers that they don't like. I'm determined to get them to work together as these trains weren't made to sit on the shelf--they were made to run!!


----------



## Mark Boyce

njoffroader said:


> I started to add the rock faces to the bottom of the mountain. iIhot glued it to the surface. as thin as this stuff is it was a little more difficult to work with than anticipated. i now have to find a way to transition the rock faces to the turf and green on the top of the mountain to achieve a seamless transition. im not sure how to accomplish that but i have a few ideas.
> View attachment 190786


The whole scene looks really great!!


----------



## Wood

bluecomet400 said:


> Hang in there, Wood!!
> 
> If it's any consolation, I'm having challenges with my brand-new switches that I just installed. While most everything I have runs through them, there are still a few prewar locos with deep-flanged drivers that they don't like. I'm determined to get them to work together as these trains weren't made to sit on the shelf--they were made to run!!



John, Like you, all my equipment needs to run. No shelf queens. When I make changes on the layout I take my most sensitive units and run them through the paces. That always includes my Lionel 773 with postwar cars trailing behind. Sometimes that means a lot of fiddleing around until they all run smoothly.


----------



## Bill Webb

You guys need a few boats. Sounds like a pretty normal day to me. And I thought dumping the boat and going to trains would be less to have to fix.

Tomorrow things will turn around and go well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Passenger Train Collector said:


> The beauty of working on a layout is it can be done at your own pace, no pressure here. So Wood, relax, take two aspirins and you will feel better in the morning.


Better yet, give those two aspirins to the Legacy system, maybe it'll wake up.


----------



## seayakbill

The Western Division and Eastern Division of the new Seattle & Yakima RR layout. Some day when I get ambitious I will start wiring the buildings.

Bill


----------



## TGP

Looks like a NEW trainstore to me !!!!!!!!!!!
Wow


----------



## Wood

That looks very nice Bill. Lots of action going on. Lots of room to run big consists. Is that a microwave tower on the hill in the background?


----------



## seayakbill

Wood said:


> That looks very nice Bill. Lots of action going on. Lots of room to run big consists. Is that a microwave tower on the hill in the background?


Yep, Lionel from many, many years ago.

Bill


----------



## Mark Boyce

Bill, I've seen a lot of photos of the S&Y. These show more real estate than I've seen. I'm glad the S&Y has expanded its serving area!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonthePirate

I gotta say, Bill. An apple a day keeps the doctor away, but it looks like you ship in 
waaay more apples than that!   

Kiddin with ya! Nice lookin' layout! And I love the cloth hiding under the tables.
I've been wanting almost the same thing, along with matching curtains, but my wife keeps forgetting to order it.


----------



## Guest

Always enjoy photos of your layout, Bill.


----------



## suzukovich

Lots of nice work posted. Looks to be another great thread. Its been a busy last couple of months with projects finally being completed. Kadee installs on my engines are progressing. Replacing the Fast Track with Atlas. Rebuilding or should I say rewiring some of the Atlas turnouts. Starting to replace some of the oldest mats I have been using to create the snow effect on my layout. Of course the big one. Finally started on clearing and reorganizing the garage for the new layout. Finally worked out the double helix issue ( I think) and its location, that was big hold up on building the new layout. Life of a Soccer Dad was the other hold up. So over the weekend I started replacing the oldest section of mats on the layout. That mats are always an issue because of the desired look I am trying to create. This latest purchase hits the mark for me.


----------



## Wood

Over the years I've seen many nice pictures of your unique layout. That snow covered landscape makes a great image. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RonthePirate

Wood said:


> Ron, The MTH building are made to scale, yet they always seemed out of proportion to me. Maybe it is too many years of traditional railroading that affects my view.
> 
> Here is mine. Due to the stone walls of my basement I have found it easier to fill the window sills with shelves. It does not entirely block the light and I can put up 4 12" deep shelves in each window.
> 
> View attachment 190249


I quite agree with you, Wood. Example is, the Mel's Diner.
The place looks as big as an apartment complex on my layout.
Added to the fact that I have a big layout, and it _*still*_ looks big.

The way people did craftsmanship back a hundred years ago is a lost art.
That is so well done. And you're right. They will be standing long after we're gone.
I do like the shelves you put in. An example of utilizing space that otherwise would go on wasted.

EDIT: suzukovich, those little rugs are so realistic looking. Hard to believe it's not real snow.
That first pic looks like a Christmas card.
Have you gotten any little "fuzzies" in the train wheels?
That looks like it might be a problem.


----------



## DennyM

Your layouts are truly inspiring. :smilie_daumenpos:

I finally decided to go with 048 for the turn around at the end of my train yard. All is left to do is clean out the area. 

We're having a yard sale on the 18th and when we move the stuff outside for that, I can clean up the space I need to build the 4x5 in addition to the 4x5 I already have. 

I know the end piece is going to have to be at least a 4x5 'T' accommodate the 048 half circle which is currently 036. So it's going to be 4x10 total with a 4x5 'T' end piece. Plus I can expand my train yard. I'm sure I'll do more, but this will do for now.


----------



## Ricky Tanner

I've decided to go in a completely new direction. I've completely removed the O gauge layout. I'm re-engineering all the benchwork for a 800sf Marklin HO layout. Thinning the O gauge collection down to about 30-40 large steam locos and my three childhood Postwar sets. Sold/Selling off everything else. I fell back in love with all the Marklin HO from my childhood.


----------



## Wood

Ricky Tanner said:


> I've decided to go in a completely new direction. I've completely removed the O gauge layout. I'm re-engineering all the benchwork for a 800sf Marklin HO layout. Thinning the O gauge collection down to about 30-40 large steam locos and my three childhood Postwar sets. Sold/Selling off everything else. I fell back in love with all the Marklin HO from my childhood.


800 Sq. Ft. of HO is a big undertaking. I certainly understand the draw of HO scale and I have followed your comments on this forum about returning to HO. Good luck with it and fill us in on your progress.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Love the snow, but my one concern is it getting tangled up in the gears, it looks like it sticks out quite a ways.


----------



## suzukovich

[EDIT: suzukovich, those little rugs are so realistic looking. Hard to believe it's not real snow.
That first pic looks like a Christmas card.
Have you gotten any little "fuzzies" in the train wheels?
That looks like it might be a problem.[/QUOTE]

Surprisingly not a whole lot. Generally when I replace a section, I take my shaver and run it along the area where the track will be laid. that gets rid of most of the fuse. Then I vacuum them. Once the track has compressed the mats from running trains. Those issues go away. These latest bathroom mats I have found are working out great. Hardly any fuze at all. Believe it or not I had more issues with fuze when I was using fasttrack. Go figure


----------



## suzukovich

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Love the snow, but my one concern is it getting tangled up in the gears, it looks like it sticks out quite a ways.


John. Like I said general no issues after everything has settled. I do have one corner that has always gives me headaches every once in a while. but my daughters cat is part of the problem. That seems to be her spot to lay down and sleep during the day. Especially when she is in heat.










Her Corner and my problem area










As you can see the mat fibers are not really that high now that I have been running trains . In about a week I will remove any left over impediments.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Suzukovich, I love your layout photos, and was quite surprised when I learned a while back you used mats on the floor. It is very effective. However, ever since I learned it was on the floor, my knees and back start to ache. An interesting phenomenon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suzukovich

Mark Boyce said:


> Suzukovich, I love your layout photos, and was quite surprised when I learned a while back you used mats on the floor. It is very effective. However, ever since I learned it was on the floor, my knees and back start to ache. An interesting phenomenon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mark. Technicality its not on the floor. Carpet, wood base, Then the mats/Snow effect. then the track. Oh and plenty of Bayer (Muscle and back pain). When I have to work on it.


----------



## Ricky Tanner

Wood said:


> 800 Sq. Ft. of HO is a big undertaking. I certainly understand the draw of HO scale and I have followed your comments on this forum about returning to HO. Good luck with it and fill us in on your progress.


I never left HO and I'm not leaving O gauge either.Just focusing my efforts. Marklin HO is a whole different world than American HO. I travel a lot to Europe on business and frequent several large train shops where I've been buying new and used trains.The Marklin operating system is so darn reliable in comparison to Legacy or DCS it's just a no brainer for big,sophisticated layouts. I've also got a few pieces of modern era Marklin 1 gauge - on display for now.


----------



## Mark Boyce

I'm glad you are not leaving O. I can see where you would be interested I'm Marklin. I'll look forward to seeing this undertaking unfold!


----------



## Ricky Tanner

Mark Boyce said:


> I'm glad you are not leaving O. I can see where you would be interested I'm Marklin. I'll look forward to seeing this undertaking unfold!


Thanks Mark,I grew up with both Marklin HO and Lionel. My Dad traveled to Germany and Switzerland on business back in the 1960's and 1970's. he'd take a extra suitcase and load it up. I have all those trains now and he'd love to see them running again. He's in his 80's now. I've added a to the collection in the past few years. The availability of older Marklin is simply huge in Europe. Even though the new trains are expensive,used trains are cheap compared to the used train market in the US. I stumbled on a model railroad flea market sale a couple of years ago in Dortmund. I found several lots of gently used vintage Marklin trains for crazy good prices. That's the norm. Trains are a much larger part of the culture there than here in the states so nearly everyone has trains.


----------



## DennyM

I like HO there is so much you can do in a small space or a lot in a big space. Unfortunately for me, my nerve damage would make it really difficult to work with HO. So if I went smaller than O it would be S gauge.


----------



## rboatertoo

Bill Webb said:


> You guys need a few boats. Sounds like a pretty normal day to me. And I thought dumping the boat and going to trains would be less to have to fix.
> 
> Tomorrow things will turn around and go well.


LOL I know what you mean, that's why I am down to one boat that's less than 2 years old. 

In my case trains and the layout is more work, but it good for the cold winter, when I need something to keep busy.


----------



## Guest

*One boat is enough*, buy that's a good thing. Nothing like taking the boat out for a spin.

But, in all seasons, we have found time for trains. They are a nice blend of activities to keep you busy.


----------



## bluecomet400

BOAT stands for:

Break
Out
Another
Thousand

Just like the trains, our boats are fun, but if you want to play, you have to pay.


----------



## Bill Webb

You got it.

$400 last Saturday - replacer starter and fix fuel leak (mist is a better description).

$1,457 yesterday - wash and wax top to waterline

Est $400+ Monday - fuel

You forgot to put the s on thousand.

Today the tuna and billfish are really biting 66 miles off Virginia Beach and I was tied up tonight; couldn't go... and invitation to go on someone else's boat.

As you see from PTC above, more than one of us has this addiction. What he didn't say is that the wind has blown in Maine for two weeks straight and he hasn't been able to go yachting. But wow is his yard looking sharp.


----------



## Mark Boyce

I can only afford one hobby; trains! ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood

The two happiest days of a boat owners life.... You know the rest. I have enjoyed both of them. 

John I'm sure you meant to put an "s" on the "thousand" word. 

I'm with you Mark, this train hobby is just right for me.


----------



## Bill Webb

Wood we are getting closer to that second happy day.

That is one reason why spent the afternoon designing a track plan.Thanks to Doug for some help earlier today with some questions. He gave us some much needed and good advice/assistance/and encouragement.


----------



## Guest

Well it was a great day on the water, weather conditions were perfect for good boating. We ran for about three hours. The next four days look good as well.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Glad you had good weather for boating Brian! Lots of storms here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suzukovich

Completed another upgrade CB&Q U30B


----------



## bluecomet400

Things are moving along!!


----------



## Wood

John, that looks so cool!!!!


----------



## Wood

Is that a 700e on the inside line?


----------



## Guest

John, big changes since the last time we visited your layout. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bluecomet400

Wood,
That's a 763E Hudson 

When I started the design of my new layout, one of the main objectives was the ability to run everything. That 763E has seen very little run time. My Dad bought it from its original owner sometime in the early 70's and ran it very little. The few times he ran it, it was always very sluggish. Now that it's been lubed and is getting some exercise, it's running extremely well and it pulls the 4 "Manhattan" coaches with ease. I know there are guys out there who think I'm nuts for running this train, but I believe that if you start with good solid benchwork, stable track and use a bit of caution, it can be run with minimal risk. That's what they were built for, so I'm going to run them. I can't run my 700E Hudson and 708 B-6 switcher as I don't own T-Rail track, but other than that, everything will run.


----------



## Wood

> Bluecomet400 posted: That's what they were built for, so I'm going to run them.


I couldn't agree more... The 763e is a very close duplicate of the 700e and I knew that about the need for flange track for the 700e but in my haste to post forgot about it. One of my long term searches is for a 763e and I will run it as well. 

The layout is looking good. You are making lots of progress. 

We have our youngests son's wedding this weekend so our trip to Maine has not been planned. But, we will be up and I will call you soon.


----------



## Lehigh74

The other day I got tickets to ride RBMN RDCs at the end of July. This afternoon I ran a few of mine for a little while. I’m looking forward to riding these beauties.


----------



## bluecomet400

Wood,
You're welcome to visit us and take my 763E for a spin any time you want!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Wood

> Lehigh74 posted: The other day I got tickets to ride RBMN RDCs at the end of July. This afternoon I ran a few of mine for a little while. I’m looking forward to riding these beauties.


What is RBMN? Where is it? I have two RDCs on my layout and run them all the time... I'd like someday to ride a real RDC.

John, I'm coming, I promise......


----------



## njrailer93

making some progress on the transition from the mountain to the rock faces. not totally done but slowly getting there. i dont know how i feel about it yet.


----------



## Wood

njrailer93 - the photos look great. The vegetation is excellent along with the weathering on the tunnel entrance, plus your rock face looks great in the picture. 

My suggestions would be - dirty the gravel up in front of the vehicles and do the same for the vehicles. It's a dirty scene, debris, barrels, gravel rusty bulldozer and three shiney new vehicles. Make one of them a junker. One other suggestion is to move the Lionel double lights to the other side of the gravel and point them toward the rock face. 
That way you light up the area including some light on the rocks. That would look cool when you dim your lights.

All that being said you could easily leave it alone because it is very good.


----------



## Wood

What's that little guy doing to the left of the tunnel entrance? Getting ready to hop a freight? Great spot for a hobo camp.


----------



## njrailer93

I Think weathering the vehicles would help I never really thought to do that. The grey guy I didn't know what to do with him so I just stuck him there lol.i think considering all the buildings are weathered maybe the vehicles would fit better


----------



## njrailer93

That gravel area was kind of like a staging spot for materials and a make shift parking lot but that may be subject to change.


----------



## Lehigh74

Wood said:


> What is RBMN? Where is it? I have two RDCs on my layout and run them all the time... I'd like someday to ride a real RDC.


Reading, Blue Mountain and Northern. They are running the RDCs out of Pottsville, Schuylkill Haven and Tamaqua, PA this summer. Tickets are sold by their passenger line, Lehigh Gorge Scenic Railway (LGSRY.com). Here is one a stones throw from Newport that is running RDCs.

http://trainsri.com/special-events-trains/


----------



## PatKn

At the club we are doing track maintenance. Nothing too exciting. 

We replaced a Gargraves Switch that was causing derailments with a new Ross Switch.









Next we will be replacing the small straight track below with a new, longer Gargraves Track section. You can see in the picture that the track has a small kink in it where it mates up with the old track. Some of the engines run at the club have trouble staying on the track when running through this area. The longer track section will allow us to make the transition without kinking the track.


----------



## Wood

Lehigh74, Thank you. I have been on the Newport dinner train multiple times. They were bought out two years ago and the RDC must have been brought in by the new company. I'll call them today and check it out.


----------



## Lehigh74

You’re welcome, Wood.

Here’s another RDC ride that I just read about in Railpace. But you probably won’t want to travel 3 hours when you can just cross the Narragansett Bay.

http://berkshirescenicrailroad.org/


----------



## Wood

It has been a busy couple of weeks around my house. Our youngest son was married last night. Great new daughter-in-law and wonderful wedding. 

While everyone was recovering this morning I was able to go down to the layout and get an important project finished. To access the mountain area and fix any derailments I needed to cut a hatch in the table. There has never been a need for a hatch because everything was reachable. The mountain will change all of that.

I had to cut one of the cross braces for my platform so I installed a new support leg. Mapped out the appropriate area and drilled 4 corner holes and then used a jig saw to cut the area out. It will be held in place with 4 swivel brackets attached to the underside of the table. 22" long and 16 deep. Yup I can stand right up in the space.


----------



## njrailer93

well as a young man (23) im looking to purchase my own home. so logistically it would be too difficult for me to move my layout. so i think my plan would be to sell just the layout and use the money to go towards a new bigger layout. for some reason, I always liked "L" shaped layouts. so i was playing around scarm with a few ideas i had and i came up with this design. 072 for the outside loop and 045 for the inside. the focal points being the turntable and the horse shoe curve on the other side. im using atlas O for the track


----------



## Lehigh74

That access hatch will surely come in handy to work on scenery. I have a few access hatches that I made from 1-½ inch thick rigid foam. My platform is only about 12 inches off the floor and the roof at the hatch location is just high enough that I can wiggle on my back into the access hole and sit up to work on scenery. Sure would be nice to be able to stand up in the access.


----------



## Lehigh74

Looks like a good plan NJ. I would add a siding on the O72 loop…maybe a passing siding. So you can store trains that don’t like O54 inch diameter curves. BTW, you are doing well if you can buy a house at 23. It’s a good move.


----------



## Wood

NJrailer, Depending on you width and length, if there is anyway you can turn the O72 into a dog bone it will enhance your operation immensely. Or build a wye. You have no way to reverse a trains direction.


----------



## njrailer93

What do you mean by a dog bone?


----------



## RonthePirate

My layout is 6 feet wide. I definitely needed access holes, so I put one at each end.
I am glad I did. There' so many times I just would have to have grippers to retrieve an derailed car, or not been able to work on some scenery.

I "camouflaged" the holes pretty good, I think. I used 1/2" think foam board to cover the hole, with a 1" piece attached underneath for strength.
One has my passenger station on it, while the other has Mel's Diner in it.
Here is a very early shot of Mel's Diner access hole.
Passenger Station has no station on it yet, just a black piece of foam.


----------



## Wood

This "dog bone" allows your train to reverse direction at both ends of the line.









You can also build a wye and place it any where in a continuous loop and you can stop your train and back it up into the wye to reverse the direction.


----------



## Wood

That looks good Ron. I am a big fan of low profile O27 track.


----------



## PatKn

Congratulations Wood on your son's wedding. I went through that last year. I'm an empty nester now.

Ron, nice plan.


----------



## suzukovich

Finished Upgrade to Kadees of my lionel U30C and updated How to thread.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=1186601#post1186601


----------



## Wood

suzukovich - those Kadees look very good. I bookmarked your "how to". It won't be soon, but that is a project I am very interested in, down the road. I have a K-Line Plymouth copper train and it came equipped with Kadee couplers. It looks terrific. 

Thank you for showing us how nice the equipment turns out.


----------



## njrailer93

still working on the rock faces. i have to find a way to transition the tunnel portals to the rock faces. i was thinking of maybe joint compound and some paint but im at a loss.


----------



## Wood

NJ, My immediate reaction was weeds. I have seen many abutments that match up to the bridges and/or overpasses and they do not have a clean transition. Your idea of spackling/joint compound would give you a clean edge. Certainly make it a concrete color.

Those rocks look so cool. We have lots of granite in this area and I wish there was a way to show the drill markings when they drill down and put in blasting material to blow the rock apart for our bridges and roads onto the island.


----------



## Wood

In the last two days I have redone all of my mainlines and connectors on the south side of the layout and have cut out a hatch to access the far wall. The neat thing about this project is that I was able to get all of my elevated mainline track on the south side down to a 2% grade. It previously was about 4%. I ran all my units tonight and tested the track for any possible kinks. All ran well from Postwar #773, SD70ACe #1992 and my K-line F3 #2333 complete with full consists. 

The next project is to build a wooden platform for the elevated track that will access the upper level of the south wall, In the attached photo the elevated track will run from the west inside mainline (center of the picture) straight across the yard and end in the south side. It will be single track ending in a 42" oval so the train will return in the opposite direction. It is the top of my soon to be dog bone. It will travel 16 linear feet.

I am a little concerned about how to build this elevated track. Having previously installed two BridgeBoss systems I am reluctant to use them again only because the bases will take up too much space. Passenger Train Collector build a splendid double track across his Narragansett Bay area and simply used plywood for a platform and mounted it on 2" dowel. That is probably how I'll go but would like comments if you have any good ideas.


----------



## Wood

NJ, I was traveling in Boston today aboard the Green Line. Because of your post last night I couldn't help but look at the embankments along the route. The thing I noticed were overpasses placed near rock facings had two common looks. The first were weeds out the ying yang and the second was most of the stone abutments were side faced with concrete next to the rocks. It was not unusual to see some that were simply surrounded by dirt adjacent to the rock facing. I tried to take a picture but it did not work. I kept missing the shot.

One of the cool things I saw was the roundabout at the end of the Green Line in Riverside. It would be very interesting to model this.


----------



## RonthePirate

NJ, a good elastic sealer would work there. Looking at that crack, you may need that elastic effect with the adhesive qualities to keep the two together.
Ordinary bathtub caulk. Squeeze it out, let it dry, Second coat if necessary.
It's 100% paintable.

Wood, that layout is BEAUTIFUL! Yes, 027 track looks really good there.
The dowel system you described would take up very little base space, yes.
But it better be secured with overkill. Heavy O scales do have that ability to find any weaknesses in bridges, trestles, etc.

Me, I might try very thin, low profile steel girders, like those used in the el tracks for light rail.
More ground but (In my opinion) more secure.

Is that you with bunny ears on?


----------



## Wood

RonthePirate said:


> Is that you with bunny ears on?


Yup, Several years ago at my 60th Birthday.

BridgeBoss does a very good job of simulating girders. I am afraid the Evergreen or Plastruct girders would not provide the strength. 

I'm working on it.


----------



## Lehigh74

Wood,
To support your elevated line, you could make “concrete” supports using 2X lumber. On this one, I ripped the upright to 2” X 1-1/4”. The horizontal is 2-1/4” X 1-1/4” with 45s cut in. It was secured with a sheet rock screw attached from the underside of the platform.


----------



## Wood

Leigh, That looks super. Very cool. And, I think it looks realistic. That's the one thing about a dowel, I have never seen a similar round support on any line. But, I have definitely seen a support that looks like your 2X4. I really like that. Thanks....


----------



## njrailer93

glad to see everyone is busy on layout central! wood that is a nice shot and would definitely be cool to try to model ill try to get some time to play around with the scarm design tonight. i was thinking about it and i do now see i need some kind of turn around or roundabout for larger locos.i think the caulk is sounding like the best idea yet.


----------



## Wood

NJrailer,

Below is a google link to the location and a screen shot of the Riverside station and maintenance facility. 

It is a very interesting location. Bear in mind these are trolleys paired into two - two car consists and they have very tight curves on the track. I would suggest even tighter then O27 curves. Notice the big dog bone. I'd like to see what you come up with using your scarm program.


https://www.google.com/maps/place/Riverside+Terminal/@42.3370136,-71.2536871,416m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x89e383b008063693:0x5da914b1dad591a7!8m2!3d42.3373744!4d-71.2525991


----------



## njrailer93

wood, im going to play around with it today i wanted to keep the center open for scenery but this turnaround could be a focal point. im on vacation im going to do some research and play around with today. if im successful i will post some results. thanks wood for the great idea!


----------



## Wood

NJ, FYI Looking at the screen shot. There are two facilities. The dog bone separates the operating section from the Maintenance section. (Building the whole site may be space prohibited.) 

Look at the bottom of the picture adjacent to the parking and that is where I took my picture. The terminal is at the top right of the operating section. This is a terminating location. There is only one way out and it runs South East on the picture directly into downtown Boston.

Good luck...


----------



## njrailer93

heres a thought. why dont i just add a switch from the 072 section that will allow the engines be able to turn around from the turn table?


----------



## Wood

NJ, Nothing wrong with that. 

It depends upon what your goal is. Are you going to put in a Streetcar system or use this as a major yard for your layout?

If it is for a Subway, or Light rail system then you may not even need the dog bone. Streetcars often do not have to be turned around because they simply run in reverse. I was surprised to see this complex location for a Streetcar system. That being said I use the word Streetcar or Trolley because it's what we all call them up here, but technically they are Light Rail Vehicles - This section used the last of the Boeing Vertols.

If you are going to build a yard then the turntable is the way to go. However you still have to find a way to turn around you consists.


----------



## njrailer93

no this will be a major yard. once my current layout is sold and im all moved in to the new house(which i have a while to go) this layout will start


----------



## Wood

NJ, Check out this week's Fantastic Fan Foto thread. I posted pictures of my yard.


----------



## Wood

I have a long weekend so my goal was to begin the extension of the elevated track toward the mountain. Installed an O42 Gargraves switch painted with Camouflage Rustoleum paint.


----------



## njrailer93

Wood, heres some progress so far. i had to extend the 072 5.5 inches to lengthen the curves to allow the 072 switch to fit. now the tracks aren't 100% lining up im sure in real world application they will have some give to them but heres wheres its at now.


----------



## Wood

> njrailer93 posted: lining up I'm sure in real world application they will have some give to them but here's where its at now.


NJ, I enjoy looking at track whenever I travel and it is amazing to me that units are able to navigate some of the locations I have visited. Class 1s have pretty good systems but many of the regionals often have old, oddly arranged, bumpy side tracks and switching yards.

One of my goals is to learn to use scarm software. It's just getting around to it. LOL

A round table works for an engine yard. I am not certain of your goal here, if it is an engine yard you're good but, if you want to turn around your trains, the only possible way to do that is to have a dog bone or a wye. Almost every railroad has multiple wye's. Often they are built into the system and utilized when transits are not approaching. On my layout one part of the wye is part of one of the inside mainline. I wait until the running unit passes and then back up the new consist and send it back up the other side of the wye via my switch arrangements. (I really can't show you because I haven't learned scarm. )

Type into a search engine Railroad dog bone and then Railroad wye. Go to the image section and you will see what I mean.

The main goal of the Riverside Green line terminal was to turn rolling stock around 180 degrees.


----------



## balidas

Of all of them I found Scarm to be the easiest & fastest track software to learn & use & after a couple of years, I'm still learning things.


----------



## Wood

Thanks Baldas, I'm sure it's good because lots use it here. It's a time and interest factor for me.


----------



## njrailer93

wood i guess my idea was having the ability to store engines i figured i would store consist on the sidings. this idea has been in my head and my stubborn mind doesn't see anything else. im trying to see where i could put a wye but im just not seeing it. having the wye would help with a more seamless and hands off operation. so i do see the purpose of it. but anyways i did start getting at those seams. this is where im at so far. its a start def not finished. maybe if i didnt spend so much time on scenery i would have more time on running trains


----------



## Wood

NJ, I've got it. You may not want or need a wye. My table is incredibly busy with obsessive amounts of track. That limits my scenery, roads and industrial sites. I sometime regret that but, I also enjoy the ability to be 95% hands-off on my operations.

The Portal/Rock edge looks great. Would you give us some info on how you painted the rocks? It looks very realistic. Your timing is perfect because I am learning how to do this. I will have to install 4 portals once the mountain goes up. 

That is a good location for your turntable and you will be able to model it very well because you will have the space for coal and sand towers. Plus out buildings and the assorted junk an engine yard accumulates.


----------



## njrailer93

i could do an editorial i may have a scrap piece of heki rock laying around


----------



## Wood

Go for it. You might want to start a new thread so more people would join in and add their techniques. It may have been done before, but who spends the time looking for threads? You definitely have a technique and I would like to learn from it. My mountain will take up a lot of space and I need to learn some good skills.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd just stick a few weeds in the seam and call it finished. The rocks do look very realistic, that's a nice job.


----------



## Lehigh74

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd just stick a few weeds in the seam and call it finished. The rocks do look very realistic, that's a nice job.


That's what I generally do. Weeds and vegetation are a lot easier than fussing with plaster. And the juncture between rocks and masonry is a natural place for them.


----------



## Lehigh74

NJ – Another way to reverse trains is to add diagonals between legs of the inner loop. Something like the red lines in this sketch. You could also run sidings off the diagonals.


----------



## Wood

Thanks to Lehigh74 I have my risers. Today's job was to determine a good design for the riser and measure the distance and placement of the riser then calculate the height. I am running 130 inches and beginning from my current elevated line and ending on the mountain. I am adding 6 risers so it was a math chore to figure the correct height for each riser.

I made the risers out of pine and cut them 3/4" x 3/4' and placed a 3/4" block on top. They will be installed on the table and bolted to the deck. Next is to paint and give them a concrete finish.

Done for the weekend. Have a nice 4th of July. Stay safe.


----------



## Lehigh74

Wood - Those supports look kind of spindly. Especially the taller ones. They need to fit between your yard tracks…right? For the tall ones, it might be better to use two uprights (one on each side of a yard track) for each horizontal.


----------



## Wood

Leigh, I agree with you. They are not cut to length size yet. I will knock off about 1-2 inches on each one. But... This is a long transit and it has to be stable. I like your idea of opposite sides. This is one of the fun parts of our hobby, learning how to become a civil engineer.  I'm thinking.....


----------



## suzukovich

Lot of great work being posted. With the arrival of an organ donor Friday. Saturday I performed heart transplant surgery on my Kitbash CB&Q U30B. PS2 board finally died after a gazillion miles and hours( original donor had been a very high mileaged SD70Ace). Then I performed muscle replacement surgery on my PS2 upgraded Weaver N&W C630. (replaced a frozen motor).


----------



## DennyM

Just started cutting the ply wood and 2x4's for my extension. My digital camera died and the camera in my phone doesn't get along with this forum so unfortunately there won't be any pictures at this time.


----------



## Wood

I have been a little stalled this past week on the layout. While getting ready to cut the plywood base for the elevated track I worked on the lower level track to make certain everything was copasetic. I discovered one uncoupling track was not working and one of the first Gargraves switches I installed would not move with the remote. I knew this was an issue but delayed working on it. In the original install I was not careful with the earth tone latex paint and glue mixture. It slightly jammed up the movement of the switch. I had been manually moving the switch whenever I needed the equipment from the spur. (Something which will be much harder when the elevation goes in.) Well I could not clean it out so I ordered a new switch, which should be here tomorrow. Now I have to separate the track which is butted end to end on the yard switches. A project for sure. 

Pictures below show where I am working in the yard.

Dr. Suzukovich, Surgery on units is something I have not dared try. Maybe someday.... 

DennyM - Amazon a new camera. Pictures are worth a thousand words. I like looking at layouts and how members reconfigure their layouts.

The easy one is the uncoupling track.









The switch will be the beast. I'll let you know how it comes apart.


----------



## balidas

Lehigh74 said:


> Wood - Those supports look kind of spindly. Especially the taller ones. They need to fit between your yard tracks…right? For the tall ones, it might be better to use two uprights (one on each side of a yard track) for each horizontal.


I agree. Or you can also just make your columns wider, at least like half the length of the top pieces. To add a bit more detail, you could bevel all the corners. That's how they are down here.


----------



## Guest

I agree Wood, better to get track operational issues solved before the elevated track goes in. This is going to be a superb layout when you finish the changes!

We are meeting with one of the contractors today for the addition. Hope it goes well.


----------



## DennyM

Wood, you layout is looking good. I've been looking at cameras on Amazon, but I just got done paying for my house to be sided. Maybe I'll use my son's camera.


----------



## Wood

Thanks Brian. Good luck with the contractor. I think we are all looking forward to reading about your build on the new layout.


----------



## Wood

One more night, 2 more inches of progress. The switch is out. Painted the replacement switch and the new uncoupler track and hope to be able to install tomorrow night.


----------



## PatKn

Keep truckin Wood. The longest journey starts with a single step. Before you know it, it will be finished.


----------



## Wood

My train night. :stroke: The switch, uncoupler track and all connections completed. Next step, run equipment to test everything, lay ballast and then get back to the elevated track.

I started a new thread about background/backdrops. The back wall needs a scene. My goal is to put up a mountain so I would like images of mountains looking like the Sierras and blue sky behind my mountain. If you have done anything like that would you give me some ideas and pictures of what you did and where you got the images?

Thanks,


----------



## njrailer93

wood your progress is great! i did reply to that thread by the way. coming back from vacation im going to give myself a break from my rock faces(which still aren't done) i decided to start to weather this tank car.


----------



## Wood

NJ, Nice job. :smilie_daumenpos:. 

It's great to take a break and mess with another project. Even as work progresses on my project, my mind is always moving into the next project like that nice backdrop you have in your picture. Does that image run from the top of the layout to the ceiling in your train room?


----------



## Guest

Wood, I look forward to the progress on your layout every time I go to this Forum. Good work on the replacement switch. Can't wait to see the work on the elevated track.

I gave you a suggestion on the backdrop posted to your thread. Hope it helps.


----------



## DennyM

I finished building my extension for my layout. My layout was a 6x8 with a 4x5 'L' I added a 3x4 and 4x5 end piece to accommodate my O48 horseshoe curve. The pictures describe it better than I do. I still have to get more track and add wiring for light's and accessories. I used my son's camera since mine died. I did this with nerve damage, but I got it done. I made a few goofs, but nothing I can't work around.


----------



## Wood

Denny, Lookin' good!!! :smilie_daumenpos: I have to laugh because we both started the same way. My layout was a 4X7 and it grew and grew and grew. I kept telling my bride we had to clean out the basement and get "rid" of some "stuff". We ended up with this nice open space. That was 9 years ago and now there is NO space left...... I do give her credit because she loves the trains and encouraged me to make it bigger and bigger.

I like your wiring technique. That will pay off big...


----------



## Wood

On the Coast of RI it is 91 degrees today. UGH... That gave me every reason to head into my dry 71 degree basement and work on the layout. Below you will see the mockup of the elevated line headed toward the eventual mountains. My math worked pretty close to location and rise so that was helpful. The platform is 1/2" plywood and the risers are supported by a combination wood screw/bolt thread. They are screwed into the bottom of the riser and bolted to the underneath of the layout. Very sturdy.

Next step is to plan the mountain line so I avoid a mismatch in location. I am going to use L-girder technique to build the mountain line. Then, hopefully mate the elevated line with the mountain line and pray they match up closely.


----------



## balidas

Your layout & the elevated line is looking really good!


----------



## Tucgary

Wood, A train line to nowhere. Must be a government project.
I really enjoy the regular posting of your project.
Thanks, Tucgary


----------



## Lehigh74

That looks great. What is the clearance between the passenger car and the upright support? Looks like about 1/8 inch.


----------



## Guest

Elevated tracks, a wonderful way to add more track. Looks like you got this one mastered, Wood. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wood

balidas - Thank you... 



> Tucgary posted: Wood, A train line to nowhere. Must be a government project.


Oh yes Gary and it's over budget and way behind schedule. Nice that you are enjoying the posts. I like this thread because everyone can post their work for the day and we get to see lots of interesting projects.

Lehigh74 - If you are referencing the side clearance next to the support, you are correct there is only about 1/8", but they do clear and it is only a siding. Not speeding down the pike. 

Thanks Brian, I love to repeat the fact that I learned it all here. Jim Robinson was recommended to me by a member and that started it all. Then your elevated track over Narragansett Bay, on the old layout, looked awesome and cost 1/10th the cost of Bridgeboss, so I took careful pictures last year and stole your secrets... :stroke:


----------



## Guest

Wood, if we inspired you, that's a real treat for us. The new layout will take elevated tracks to a new height (literally and figuratively) for us.

Just wait till you see our next waterfront area, it will blow away our last effort. The Newport Bridge will play a big part in it and will be very close to the viewer.


----------



## Alexander

Wood, great job on getting the elevated line in position and ready to intersect the mountain you have planned. Your work, descriptions, and pictures will greatly aid me in trying to do the same for a trolley line I have planned.


----------



## PatKn

Looking real good Wood. Enjoyable post. Thanks for starting it.


----------



## DennyM

Wood said:


> Denny, Lookin' good!!! :smilie_daumenpos: I have to laugh because we both started the same way. My layout was a 4X7 and it grew and grew and grew. I kept telling my bride we had to clean out the basement and get "rid" of some "stuff". We ended up with this nice open space. That was 9 years ago and now there is NO space left...... I do give her credit because she loves the trains and encouraged me to make it bigger and bigger.
> 
> I like your wiring technique. That will pay off big...


Thanks Wood. It took me a while to realize it is so much better and organized to use a wire bus. My layout started as a 4x8. I think I have spread out as far as I can go. So I guess going up is next.


----------



## Spence

The layout is looking real good. You've been making a lot of progress. :appl::appl:


----------



## njrailer93

wood it looks like you've got some great progress going! keep up the good work. i just ordered some stuff from model tech studios to start my rail scrap yard. but in the mean time i picked up the good stuff( bragdon's weathering powder) and did some work on that rail car


----------



## DennyM

I wired the extension for accessories so I moved my bait shop and put a street light on it. I decided to put a fishing hole and at some point a road and expand the train yard another 3ft. All track is laid and the trains are running fine.


----------



## Guest

Pretty much paper progress now. Working on the plans for the Christmas in the City portion of the new layout. This is a huge job as there are about 160 buildings to place on the plan. This work will pay off when it comes time to do the actual placement of these buildings.

What was really tricky was to get the Harry Hieke version of the GCT base unit placed in a spot where it would do this beautiful structure justice. I want to be able to have cabs go around the top of the base as it is in the real world and to fit into the planned surrounding structures. I finally figured it out and am happy with the solution.

More work today on the City plan.


----------



## Wood

NJ - Nice job snickering that tanker. I'm not there yet on weathering my engines or rolling stock. That's another step in my learning curve in this hobby.



> DennyM posted: I wired the extension for accessories so I moved my bait shop and put a street light on it.


Gotta have one of those bait shops. My grandson loves fishing and we visit a similar beat-up bait shop down by the Pawcatuck river here. Quick progress on that extension you'll be finished soon. 

PTC Brian, I think we are all anticipating your new layout. It will be awhile because you have to get the house remodeled and I'm sure we are looking at next winter before you can begin but it is lots of fun to hear about your planning process. Thank you for posting.

For me, I am working on my background. I have figured out how to frame the stone and brick wall. I will be putting up fairing strips tonight. I will then cut Masonite sheets and place them on the strips. I have decided to use Backdropwearhouse.com for the image. Norm and I have discussed the pictures and he is just waiting to complete his move into the new location. I am hearing early August to resume production.


----------



## DennyM

"Gotta have one of those bait shops. My grandson loves fishing and we visit a similar beat-up bait shop down by the Pawcatuck river here. Quick progress on that extension you'll be finished soon." 

Wood you know we never truly finish. I'm always finding something to add, but I will be finished getting the basics down. I also have to get nine pieces of Straight track to extend my train yard.


----------



## Wood

> DennyM posted: you know we never truly finish


No truer words were ever spoken.....


----------



## njrailer93

Wood said:


> No truer words were ever spoken.....


agreed but i take it as a good thing if we sat around we would be bored
speaking of which i finished the tanker. just put the seal coat on.








and today my boneyard junk came in from model tech studios. i think this is where i will put it as its the only "vacant" space on the layout. im gonna start with redoing the turf and ill add some age to the pieces. ill add some more pieces and maybe fence it in. well see how it goes though


----------



## Wood

I've got backgrounds all over my mind. I've been looking at so many they have become a blur. So when I looked at your junk NJ all I saw was that beautiful background...

I like model tech studios and have bought a lot of their stuff. Scale, realistic and a lot of choices. Good stuff.


----------



## PatKn

Replacing a section of track and a pair of crossover switches at the club. Some larger engines would derail at the old Gargraves Switches. We are replacing them with Ross Switches. I think that is the last of the switches to be replaced. All our switches are now either Ross of Curtis switches. The track has a dip in it that also caused some larger engines to derail. My MTH Scale GG1 are an example.


----------



## Guest

Big project, Pat. Please show us when completed.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Glad to see your club is maintaining and upgrading the ROW, Pat!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njrailer93

i started the little scrap yard. it will be filled up but for now this is a start. im thinking it will be fenced in. now time to find more junk to throw in there


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Cool idea with the scrap yard, I could probably fill a pretty good sized one.


----------



## Guest

NJrailer, nice scene. Brings out interest to this aspect of your RR.


----------



## Wood

Pat, The pictures from your club offer lots of information. I so enjoy seeing them and learn a little technique every time. Thank you.

So it took me a week plus to figure out the backdrop situation on my layout. I needed to find a way to hang the mounting board for the pictures. Bear in mind I have a stone wall basement so I decided to hang a wood cribbing. The stones are granite and uneven so there was no way to drill into them or lay anything flat. 

I think the picture is self explanatory but if you have any questions please feel free to ask. The arrows indicate the print's location. Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to mount my mounting boards.


----------



## njrailer93

wood that looks like a solid start how did you secure the cribbing with nylon anchors?


----------



## Wood

njrailer93 said:


> how did you secure the cribbing with nylon anchors?


NJ, On the right side of the picture Tapcon anchors secure the cribbing into the brick wall. 

On the back stone wall the fir strip is screwed to the matching fir strip on the brick wall. Notice how one is on top of the other. The bottom fir strip is screwed to the layout table which runs the entire length of the picture. The vertical fir strip is attached to the truss above and the bottom fir strip 

On the far left I added a white board shelf to my window and ultimately secured the shelf and bracing to the window frame with an angle bracket. You don't see the bracket because it is applied to the bottom of the shelf. The lower portion is screwed to the bottom fir strip.

Can you see why it took me a week to figure it all out?


----------



## njrailer93

yeah it looks like you had your hands full! are you going to use Masonite to secure the back drop? after seeing those ponds and being fed up with mine i ripped mine up and ordered a new pond from magic water. what bothered me about mine was lack of depth. so hopefully i should be be able to do more with this new system. the pond is 14x9 so it will fit into this existing area.


----------



## PatKn

NJ, that scrap yard will add interest to the layout. Looking forward to seeing the completed scene. 
Wood, looks like a lot of work but it will be worth it in the end. It's amazing how replacing the view of the stone wall improves the look of a layout. At my club we have to work around large brick columns. I noticed in my pictures that they stand out. We painted the columns sky blue and the improvement is noticeable.


----------



## Guest

Wood, your photo gives us all a good look as to where and how your backdrop will be installed. I like your approach.


----------



## Guest

This week's project has been working on the plan for Christmas in the City. Tedious job as there were about 150 buildings to be placed on the plan. This makes it much easier when it comes time to do the actual placement. Just look at the plan and you know where to place it on the layout.

Elizabeth came up with a super idea as we worked on this plan. She said to me how about Central Park? As it turns out, there is a perfect place to model a Central Park so this has been added to the plan. It should be big and impressive as we have sufficient room to do it correctly.

Next part of plan work is to finish the leg where our water scene is contained. This includes the "big train station", refinery and CAT dealership. Should be fun to work on.


----------



## njrailer93

added some more junk to the scrap pile


----------



## Wood

NJ - That pile of junk keeps getting cooler and cooler. 



> PatKn posted: At my club we have to work around large brick columns. I noticed in my pictures that they stand out. We painted the columns sky blue and the improvement is noticeable.


Pat, I painted my lolli columns black and they almost disappeared. My eyes just pass right by them.

Brian aka PTC - Central Park is a very cool idea. I have only seen that done once on a layout in upstate NY. It adds a wonderful landscape scene right smack in the middle of your busy layout.

For me the day was spent putting up the base for the background. NJ, my choice was 3mm Luan. In the instructions from Norm at Back Drop Warehouse he indicated that Masonite is not the best product. If you use it you have to turn it over and use the rough edge because the pictures will not stick to the front.

Here it is.....


----------



## njrailer93

wow now that is a daunting task! good to know about the Masonite. when i put my back drops in it transformed my layout from a table to a train environment. cant wait to see when the back drops are set! good work!


----------



## Guest

Looks like you had a busy day, Wood. Nice work.


----------



## Wood

NJ, Would you mind telling me how you put up your backdrops? Did it come in sections and how big were they, a roll, did you use wall paste, glue, double stick tape? Was is framed or did you hang it? Did you go around corners like 90 degrees and how did you manage that?

I'm trying to get prepared for this and I have never done it before. Please give me all the scoop... Thanks.


----------



## njrailer93

mine came in 38 inch lengths. i believe i used 3m super 77 spray adhesive. mine was tough because the spray adhesive didn't you give you room to work to make sure your ends are perfect. i put mine on 1/4 foam sheets that i cut to size. i left myself about 3 inches so i can attach it to the table via small nails and some glue. it was daunting but do able. i also had to move my table so i can get back there while the mrs told me which way i had to move it. you definitely want a second set of eyes when you do this. what material is your back drop made out of?


----------



## balidas

njrailer93 said:


> added some more junk to the scrap pile
> View attachment 207409


That looks good! I've been collecting odds & ends for a scrap scene.


----------



## Wood

NJ, Thanks, The backdrop is printed on photographic paper. The wall material you see in the picture is 3mm Luan. That's a form of plywood. I hopefully will be attaching the print directly to the Luan. My plan was to use double sided carpet tape because I could easily move it if I made mistakes.

That 3M spray is awesome but there is no forgiveness.


----------



## Alexander

Great job, Wood... a great improvement even before your backdrop is in place! That is going to look great when completed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd suggest sealing the Luan paneling before using the tape, you'll get much better results. A coat of shellac or spar varnish would do the job.


----------



## Wood

Thanks, Laidoffsick and GRJ, I did seal both sides of the Luan. I looked more carefully on the website and the panel comes in a continuous roll and is very durable. Laidoffsick said it lays up easily. Double stick carpet tape will be my first try. I am ordering a 42" x 12' roll and will try to shape it around the corners. That will cover exactly the large space right of the window. The window is far enough away from the center of attention and I'll order a different scene for under the window.

PS - Thanks Southernrr


----------



## PatKn

A club member, Tom, made it down to the club this weekend and continued work on replacing the bad section of track and crossover switch. He sent me these pictures of his progress. Looks like we need to add the last turn and connect to the existing track, wire up the new track, put in the Tortoise motors and lay down some ballast and scenery and the main line is back up and running. We're getting there. We're a little behind schedule but we're getting there.


----------



## Wood

What a nice job your gang does Pat. One of these days I'm going to take the Ferry and come visit you and your club. Super quality modeling. Thanks for keeping us posted on your work.


----------



## PatKn

We would love to have you visit Wood.


----------



## Guest

Pat, looks like your club is doing a fine job with the track makeover in portions of the layout. Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## suzukovich

Lot of nice work posted. 

For me this was a last second decision as I needed to clear my mind.( Long Week) Jumped in the van and drove out to my source for back drops and trees. Finally fixed the gap in my back drop that had been bugging me for a long time on one section of the layout and replaced the final three sections with new mats. No more yellow snow or bare wall..


----------



## DennyM

I finished the train yard. I added another 40"of track. Now all I have to do is make the road....for now. I also so have to buy some more ballast.


----------



## Alexander

Pat Kn/Denny M, which brand of ballast do you use for your layouts?


----------



## DennyM

Pat,
That's a good looking layout. :smilie_daumenpos: If I had the space I would do something like that.


----------



## PatKn

Alexander said:


> Pat Kn/Denny M, which brand of ballast do you use for your layouts?


Alexander, We used roofing gravel. Bought a 5 gal pail of it a few years back. We are presently out of ballast material and are having trouble getting more. It's not used up north and the local roofing supply housed don't stock it and won't order it for us. I understand it is used more commonly down south but have not found a source yet.

Thanks Denny


----------



## DennyM

Gene,
I honestly don't remember. I think Woodland Scenics. A friend of mine told me he got his ballast at a pet store that's used in fish tanks. He bought it in bulk and it was much cheaper.


----------



## Wood

Suzu - Tell me that grader runs on EZ streets. !!!

You have one of the most original layouts I've ever seen. Nice job. Love the snow....

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=208097&d=1469466521

DennyM, you did it. :appl: Got your yard and lots of nice storage room. That will make for some fun operating sessions. Lookin good.


----------



## Guest

Your work has paid off big time, Suzukovich. The backdrop looks spectacular. :appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Guest

I finished the plan for right leg of the new layout today. This leg includes a massive waterfront/summer scene, s CAT dealership complex, and the refinery. 

Thanks to Wood for encouraging me to go bigger and better with the waterfront area. He lives on an island (pretty big which includes the beautiful waterfront city of Newport), so I clearly understand his advice. I also agree with it.


----------



## Wood

> PatKN posted: Alexander, We used roofing gravel. Bought a 5 gal pail of it a few years back. We are presently out of ballast material and are having trouble getting more. It's not used up north and the local roofing supply housed don't stock it and won't order it for us. I understand it is used more commonly down south but have not found a source yet.


Pat, Search for Beacon Sales. There is one in CT. They have the roof granuals.


----------



## Wood

Brian, I encouraged you because you were so talented with modeling the waterfront on your last layout. That Newport Bridge deserves every drop of water you can give it. No one and I mean no one will do better then what you have planned.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Wood. As you know, I have an artist by my side with Elizabeth.


----------



## Alexander

Thanks for the advice on the ballast, PatKn and Denny M. 

I had also heard that some use chick starter grit that is sold by Tractor Supply and is quite cheap. From the description, it appears to be crushed granite.


----------



## suzukovich

Wood said:


> Suzu - Tell me that grader runs on EZ streets. !!!
> 
> You have one of the most original layouts I've ever seen. Nice job. Love the snow....
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=208097&d=1469466521
> 
> You mean this one? No it doesn't run on the slot car track. Would be cool if it did. Its actually part of the towns snow removal equipment.. During the race the organizers had parked it at the end of the curve to insure incidents like team AMG would not go flying across the tracks or worse broadside a train.


----------



## suzukovich

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Your work has paid off big time, Suzukovich. The backdrop looks spectacular. :appl::appl::appl::appl:


Thanks Brian. Its the same backdrop panels that is used in this section. Easy to work with. Not exactly what I wanted but is 90% solution. Need to get 5 more panels. A Work In progress.


----------



## Wood

Team AMG is know for this, so your grader would have prevented this SLS from going into the junk yard.


----------



## njrailer93

looks like everyone has made some good progress and its only Monday....me not so much. i had a little mishap with my transformer but after sitting down and relaxing i figured out so all is well with that. i wanted to make some progress with the pond but i got side tracked with my transformer. i went to lowes and bought some 1/2 inch thick insulation foam so i have a base to work on. but im finding my space is less than i thought. this pond was only slightly larger than my existing pond that i ripped out. so im gonna have to think of a way to grade it into the layout. it came with a template so maybe tomorrow ill cut it out and see an actual fit so i can visualize it.


----------



## DennyM

Wood said:


> Suzu - Tell me that grader runs on EZ streets. !!!
> 
> You have one of the most original layouts I've ever seen. Nice job. Love the snow....
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=208097&d=1469466521
> 
> DennyM, you did it. :appl: Got your yard and lots of nice storage room. That will make for some fun operating sessions. Lookin good.


Thanks Wood. It's like running on a new layout. Now that I have all the table work done, I'm planning on replacing all my 036 curves with 048 and adding a fishing hole. That's a project for another time.


----------



## PatKn

Wood said:


> Pat, Search for Beacon Sales. There is one in CT. They have the roof granuals.


Thanks Wood. I'll check it out.


Suzukovich, The backdrop looks great. It's the perfect backdrop for your layout. If I can make a suggestion, There is a noticeable line where the backdrop sky stops and the painted sky starts. Perhaps, if you cut the backdrop where the mountains meet the sky (removing the backdrop sky) and mount the lower backdrop on a piece of board or foam in front of the painted backdrop it might look a little better with the painted sky as the only sky.


----------



## suzukovich

PatKn said:


> Thanks Wood. I'll check it out.
> 
> 
> Suzukovich, The backdrop looks great. It's the perfect backdrop for your layout. If I can make a suggestion, There is a noticeable line where the backdrop sky stops and the painted sky starts. Perhaps, if you cut the backdrop where the mountains meet the sky (removing the backdrop sky) and mount the lower backdrop on a piece of board or foam in front of the painted backdrop it might look a little better with the painted sky as the only sky.


Thanks Pat.. The backdrop with the clouds was the original that I had up.. I know I need to remove it. I was actually debating to use it as you suggest for the other wall that has a different backdrop.


----------



## suzukovich

Wood said:


> Team AMG is know for this, so your grader would have prevented this SLS from going into the junk yard.
> 
> 
> View attachment 208385


 Teams knew the curve was dangerous at high speed. Team AMG and the Two F1 entries were the only ones who launched and made it to the other side of the track. Team AMG was lucky as 891 was coming out of the yard onto the main and able to stop in time. . They had been using the grader to pull the cars back onto the road. Organizers realized quickly that it would be bad PR if a car was hit by a train after going off the course.. Since rail operations are the life blood of the town. They thought it was better to leave the grader in place as an additional barricade and as an additional incentive to slow down. Either way it would have been off the junk yard!!!!


----------



## Wood

suzukovich said:


> Teams knew the curve was dangerous at high speed. Team AMG and the Two F1 entries were the only ones who launched and made it to the other side of the track. Team AMG was lucky as 891 was coming out of the yard onto the main and able to stop in time. . They had been using the grader to pull the cars back onto the road. Organizers realized quickly that it would be bad PR if a car was hit by a train after going off the course.. Since rail operations are the life blood of the town. They thought it was better to leave the grader in place as an additional barricade and as an additional incentive to slow down. Either way it would have been off the junk yard!!!!


Suzu, 
It makes me chuckle when we create these storylines for our layout. 

All our lives we struggled with some kind of survival and now we can sit back and play. Thanks be to God. I love it!!!


----------



## Bill Webb

Miz Elizabeth understands this focal point stuff... and its application. Bet that she has also learned how to drive the boat.

Did you include a lock in the new water scene?


----------



## suzukovich

Wood said:


> Suzu,
> It makes me chuckle when we create these storylines for our layout.
> 
> All our lives we struggled with some kind of survival and now we can sit back and play. Thanks be to God. I love it!!!


 Its called, Escape from reality. I think every layout tells a story since we have a tendency to build scenes, wither we realize it or not from our past or life experiences. Same for viewing layouts.. We see scenes that remind us of our past or experiences. 

Ok I my Frank M moment is over, back to reality.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Suzukovich, that was a good Frank M moment!! I agree with the comment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

No Bill, did not think of a lock though one exists on our waterway. Good idea though.


----------



## njrailer93

got some progress on the pond. well i was going to use foam to create a base and than grade it into the layout. but that proved trouble some because i just dont have the space to make a gradual grade. so i used some cardboard lattice to create a base and this should be easier to grade.


----------



## njrailer93

got some work done. i used the cardboard lattice to gradually grade down. maybe tomorrow im going to try and scene and see how it comes out.


----------



## Wood

NJ, Would you take a couple of pics as you progress on the fill in? What materials you use and how you apply. Thanks


----------



## njrailer93

okay wood i got a little busy tonight. so to start what i did was picked up some turf mat (woodland scenics) to go over the lattice so it would have a nice upgrade transition and not look like steps. than i just basically added layers of turf to hide it into the layout. right now this is only a start as i still have to get the colors right but i think im heading in the general direction.


----------



## Wood

It's looking good NJ. I can see the end is right around the corner. I will have to check out the turf mat. I think I'm going to need a lot of that.


----------



## Guest

*Nice job in detailing the grass effect around the pond.*


----------



## DennyM

It looks good NJ. I'm thinking about putting in a pond too. There is a fellow in Coloma, MI named Dave Williams. He has a company called Unreal Details that makes and sells Magic Water. He came to a club meeting once (Coloma is a 10 minute drive from where the club was) and did a demo. I'm going to use his porduct.

http://www.unrealdetails.com/


----------



## njrailer93

That's what mine is! It's magician lake he calls it


----------



## DennyM

I started a road that's going to the bait shop and where the pond will be. I use spackle. I spread it out between strips of painters tape. Then pull the tape up and paint it black after the spackle dry's. I didn't do it all the way because I haven't figured out where I'm going to put the pond and more buildings.


----------



## njrailer93

denny it looks like your off to a good start. thank you for the kind words gentlemen.
ive done a few more hours of work but i ran out of turf. i still need to do the edges but im pretty satisfied with the results.


----------



## Wood

Denny & NJ, you guys just keep truckin' along. Looking very good. 

I had to go back to work this week.... [email protected]#$% Oh well, I am hopeful to get some work done on the table this weekend.


----------



## DennyM

Wood said:


> Denny & NJ, you guys just keep truckin' along. Looking very good.
> 
> I had to go back to work this week.... [email protected]#$% Oh well, I am hopeful to get some work done on the table this weekend.


Wood, I've been off work for two years due to a motorcycle accident. It does give me more time with trains and doing things with the club. This project was a big deal for me because last year I couldn't have done it because of nerve damage.This year it's much better so I decided to go for it just to see if I could do it. I do miss work, but not who I worked for.


----------



## njrailer93

It's nice to have a lady who has does stained glass. We do hobby time that's the only
Time I get work done. Than back to the honey do list


----------



## DennyM

I always make sure I get the honey-do list done before I do anything else.


----------



## Wood

Ok, back on the job, layout that is... 

I am waiting for Norm from backdrop warehouse to call me and hopefully that will be this coming week.

I continued on my mock up of the elevated track. It is pleasing to see a plan come together. The elevated track risers fit perfectly under the support plywood. (Amazing the math skills are still there.) This is not a permanent install. The backdrop has to go up first. All of this will come down and be prepped, decorated with railings, ties, ballast and painted. You can see from the pictures it will run across the yard, turn toward the mountain and make a full circle back to the mainline. This will be the turnaround of the dog bone. You can also see the O27 circle which will be the motive power for my ski boats on the lake and which will be located directly above. 

Hopefully the mock up of the elevated loop and the O27 circle will be finished this week. 

On a side note. In the beginning my track plan was all done with the online Atlas track planning software. They discontinued the product many years ago. Since that time I have never learned another track planning software. Too much work... All of my subsequent track changes have been done on the fly. I have added about 120 sq. ft. of layout since then. For some of you that might be a mistake. But, for me I have learned my O27 track configuration possibilities so well , using O42 curves and O42 Gargraves turnouts, from experience I do it all "on the fly". It is there in my mind and on scratch paper but never on a software program.

What about you?? How do you plan changes to your layout?


----------



## Alexander

Changes to my layout are done by doodling on a piece of paper and careful measurements to make sure what I have envisioned is really practical and will fit in the designated area. I attempted to use many of the software products for track planning, but never seemed to get the hang of any I attempted to use. Typically I cut a lot of track to make things fit.


----------



## Guest

At this point, I don't want to spent the time learning track planning software. Just not worth it to me. So I have relied on a very old CTT track planning template that has served me well.

I am working with a drawing with a 1" to 1 ft. scale that has been very useful for planning and easy to make changes. So not on the fly (I am not that good like Wood is) but I am in the pencil and paper camp.


----------



## Lehigh74

I plan track changes mostly in my mind and on scratch paper. I don’t use track software, but I do have my layout drawn in TurboCAD and sometimes I use that to see if things will fit.


----------



## balidas

DennyM said:


> It looks good NJ. I'm thinking about putting in a pond too. There is a fellow in Coloma, MI named Dave Williams. He has a company called Unreal Details that makes and sells Magic Water. He came to a club meeting once (Coloma is a 10 minute drive from where the club was) and did a demo. I'm going to use his porduct.
> 
> http://www.unrealdetails.com/


I remember having to stay awake late one night because of my dad & kinda watching some late night tv preacher encouraging people to send him money & he'll send them some magic water altho I highly doubt this is what he was referring to.


----------



## Wood

Good news tonight. Norm from Backdrop Warehouse called and told me they are back up and running in their new facility. I ordered the backdrop and he said I should receive it in a week.


----------



## Guest

Good news about your backdrop, Wood. Can't wait to see it installed.

Now you have to get busy on the hotel.


----------



## PatKn

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Good news about your backdrop, Wood. Can't wait to see it installed.


Ditto


----------



## Wood

Ok, Brian and Pat. I've been flushing out ideas on the hotel. The problem is getting the perspective correct. The hardest part about the scene was choosing a relationship between what will be in the foreground vs the backdrop. The hotel will have to be scaled to mate with the mountains in the background. I'm pretty certain I will build the hotel with American skyline parts because that is an HO scale. 

This is a lot harder than I thought...


----------



## DennyM

Didn't do much just extended the road a little further. I put down painters tape and spread spackle between it. Then pulled the tape up. Sand it and paint it when it dry's.


----------



## Wood

DennyM, I like the way you are extending your roads so they have a real purpose. I assume that road is going to lead back to the bait house? Are you going to put a fishing hole or stream in?? That would be cool.


----------



## DennyM

Wood said:


> DennyM, I like the way you are extending your roads so they have a real purpose. I assume that road is going to lead back to the bait house? Are you going to put a fishing hole or stream in?? That would be cool.


I'm going with the fishing hole. I'm also going to add more road after I put more buildings in so I can figure out how I'm going to finish the road. I'm going to wait til after I go to York. I want to see what I find there. Where I put the bait shop kinda reminds me of a place I went fishing when I lived in Texas except for the train tracks. So I might use that memory for the fishing hole.


----------



## Laidoffsick

ahhh the general population


----------



## Guest

Beautiful photos, Doug. Made my morning. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM

Same here Doug, I really like the detail.:smilie_daumenpos: Did you make the steps on the platforms?


----------



## Wood

It is hard for me not to concentrate on the backdrop. You have a excellent scale perspective from the edge of your layout to the backdrop. Specifically, look at the tree sizes. One of the hardest visual parts of this project was to find an image that would mate well with what is planned for construction on the layout. It's ordered so we'll just have to wait and see.

The trackside waiting platforms are excellent. Kind of beats the Lionel versions I have been using. Where did you get those or did you build them yourself. Very attractive. 

Thanks for sharing your work and I'm certain it put a smile on your face when it was finished. That's the fun of our layouts.


----------



## Laidoffsick

That you gentlemen. The depot, platorms, and steps all came from Dave Duhamel... Crescent Locomotive Works. Completely painted and assembled. We even have some conductos steps that he made for us but we still have to assemble those. Man are those suclers small. Wait till you see the 6' ice deck we got from Dave.

You cant see it from those shots, but there's an old spur track and switch behind the depot that is buried in the dirt and weeds now. Still need to add a few more weeds to hide the bottom edge of the backdrop. My dad did all that himself as I just havent been able to work on the layout for awhile.


----------



## Wood

Thanks for the info Doug. I am going to look Crescent up. Tell your Dad "Great job!!!!"


----------



## Wood

Wow... I was thinking big time expensive. But Crescent is very reasonable. Well worth looking into....


----------



## njrailer93

i ordered some great o scale chain from crescent they have some excellent products


----------



## suzukovich

Doug all I can say is wow. Station is fantastic. But love the backdrop. If only I could find something like that only with snow.

In the words of Monty Python: Now for something completely different.

In the mode of my kids are driving me crazy. Thank God school starts next week. Today Just dropped everything for a mind dump and finished installing the back drops that arrived today via Fed EX. I need to order two more panels but this will work for now.

Before




























After






































Reused the old panels on this wall.


----------



## Laidoffsick

Yes Dave is very reasonable, and I've told him many times that he under sells himself and his work. We have many of his products, and some haven't even made it on the layout yet. Dave is also working on a new website as most of the stuff he has made, isn't even on the old website. Want something custom, all he needs is a few photos to work from.

Doug have you looked at Trackside Scenery for backdrops? Joey has some great stuff at great prices that are self adhesive. I'm going to get a couple just to use as portable back drops to cover the windows behind the layout just for photos. Part of the fun for me is setting up a scene or duplicating a scene for photos.

I like your new snowy back drops.


----------



## Guest

Very nice backdrops, Suzkovich. Makes a big difference.


----------



## Bill Webb

Dave's platforms and station? Look really nice.


----------



## Lehigh74

I had two Lionel thru truss bridges on my second level. I liked the bridges, but they blocked the view of the lower level behind them. I had used Gargraves blade type connectors on one end of both tracks so they could be easily removed for access. A few months ago, I removed the truss work and used just the sheet metal bases to see how the view of the lower level was improved. I liked the improved view so a few days ago; I made some removable sections using scrap lumber and a K-Line girder bridge. As conditions in the attic permit, I’ll finish it with rock formations and masonry.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I like the truss addition, very nice touch.


----------



## Guest

Always making progress, Lehigh.


----------



## Wood

Lehigh, Nice job with the truss. It does improve the view.

My layout progress has been a little slow this past week. Our summer has been filled with activities and our company has been very busy. But, today was all to myself. 

The pictures show the continuation of the dog bone mock up. I almost finished but ran out of dowel and hopefully will finish tomorrow night. 

The backdrop is supposed to arrive this week and with any luck I'll take all of this down and put the backdrop up next weekend. Even though this is a mock up, all of the parts will be used in the final installation. But, by doing this, it is possible to see the mistakes and correct them so the final installation will be easy to complete.

The O27 circle is for the BEEP with magnets to move my ski boats. You will not see this at all, it will be covered with a lake. You will also not see the dowels, there will be a massive mountain with cliffs covering most of the table space under the elevated track. 

My one concern is the massive size of everything. I am worried about the perspective when viewing the layout. Building a mountain should tone that down but I don't know. I would appreciate any feed back and I hope you understand my concerns - it's height, the width of the elevated track base, the relationship to the backdrop, etc.


----------



## njrailer93

wow guys this looks great! cant wait to see the finished results. ive been busy with the pond. i just poared the mod podge so im waiting for it to dry and ill post some results!


----------



## Lehigh74

Wood – looking at one of your earlier posts with the foam mock up of the mountain, I think it will look pretty good.

A few thoughts
- Since the dowels will be covered by the mountain, why not use 2X4 or 2X3 lumber to support the dog bone instead of dowels or since you ran out of dowels. That would make the upper level more stable and probably cost less than dowels.
- Make sure the overhang on the ends of your engines won’t scrape the backdrop when you they go around the curves. I’ve made that mistake a few times (see the white spot on the rocks in my last post). The track looks kind of close to the backdrops in the photos. Use your biggest steamer to test and run it in reverse so the cab sticks out.
- You are going to have a lot of track covered by mountain and lake. If you make the mountain in foam modules so it is easy to remove, you will never have a derailment under the mountain.


----------



## PatKn

Wood,
The layout is coming around nicely. Taking your time and dry fitting the tracks may delay completion but it will all be worth it in the end. Looking at your track and not knowing exactly what you have planned for the lake, I have one observation. I would be concerned that the ski boat would be running along the shore of the lake. Normally , there is not enough water along the shore to run a speedboat and it would not be safe to pull a skier. Is the lake large enough to have some distance between the boat and the shore. If not it may look unrealistic. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Guest

Wood, *you are very smart to do a dry run first*. Making sure everything fits perfectly is a good way to go. 

Mountains are supposed to be massive, so I don't think this will create a problem for you. Additionally, you are placing a resort hotel as part of the scene and the mountain has to support something of that magnitude. As you are constructing the mountain, you will know what looks right.


----------



## DennyM

Wood and Lehigh,
Your layouts are coming along nicely. Are you go to make a video when it's completed?


----------



## Wood

NJ - We just keep plugging away...



> Lehigh74 posted: Since the dowels will be covered by the mountain, why not use 2X4 or 2X3 lumber to support the dog bone instead of dowels


Gawd that's brilliant!! Call it Horse Blinders to keep me focusing on how to get the track right.... 

Pat your are correct and it will be moved. It also makes the shore line larger to do nice scenery on.

DennyM - Thanks and a video is a project I just can't get my mind wrapped around. I will post lots of pictures.

Brian, Thanks for your input. I had to do a mock up because as I told you all earlier there is no detailed plan here. I know what I want but have to fiddle with the track and layout to accomplish the goal. A "Dry Run" is the only way I know how to do it. 

Brian, I have looked at multiple images of Banff Springs and the mountains are massive. So, hopefully the track will blend in with the background and soon to be "massive" mountain.

The mountain is next on my list of "seat of the pants" projects to do. Now that I have the background picked and I know the track is going to workout I am watching and planning my mountain. Bear in mind the only mountain I ever built was a couple of small hills for my farm scene. This will be another big undertaking and learning curve.
I have watched a few videos and reread some of my saved forum posts. I used a fairly wide plywood track base because I want to use it as a support structure for the mountain. I am thinking a hollow mountain so everything can be reached from my hatch. We'll see, I'll learn, you all will help and it will get done.  

PS My Background arrived today. My kudos to Backdrop Warehouse. It is great quality and was delivered very quickly. It is beautiful and fits my Banff Springs scene perfectly. You ain't seeing it just yet.  PPS Yes it is Massive!!!

Thank you sincerely for your comments and tidbits they are very helpful. (Start thinking mountains.... )


----------



## njrailer93

wood. when i did my mountain i used cardboard lattice from micro mark. a very easy way to make a solid structure and covered it with plaster, painted, scened etc. and when are you gonna give us s sneak peak of that backdrop!


----------



## Wood

NJ, this weekend I'll get it up and I'll post pics of the image. I don't want to do an injustice by laying it on the floor for pics.

Would you mind posting a picture of your mountain.


----------



## Guest

Wood, give me a call when you get a chance. We should talk *"mountains"*.


----------



## Wood

The mock up of the dog bone is finished. Next step is to number all the parts, mark the locations, and take it down. Then i'll trim it all out, paint and detail the pieces. Step 2 is to put up the backdrop. Step 3 is to reassemble the dog bone with power. Step 4 is to run my trains for a few days. (Its been all of 2 months.) Finally step 5 is to build the mountain.


----------



## Guest

Backdrop is now in for Wood, things should get exciting.


----------



## Bill Webb

Wood it looks like you are really making progress. This weekend sounds exciting. Can't wait to see the backdrop.


----------



## Guest

Spoke to Wood last night and it is very exciting to hear of his plans for the renovation project. The backdrop (going up this weekend) the mountain construction, and the Grand Hotel all are going to make a tremendous addition to his layout. Can't wait to see the changes.

After this project, Wood has to get buy on the CAT distribution Center.


----------



## Wood

Hey, hey, hey!!!! No pressure... I want this to be awesome but, I'm still a newbie and I hope I get it right. Thank you so much for your encouragement everyone. I did have a great conversation with Brian last night. This is what's so great about our forum. We all start somewhere and the members share their experience and keep us growing.


----------



## njrailer93

wood sorry for the delay but here are some early photos i took.
once i created the tunnel portal i used the cardboard lattice to create the structure. after that i used plaster cloth that comes in sheets and covered the lattice. after the lattice i painted the white plaster with mixes of grey black and raw umber. than i came in with woodland scenics turf and mixed colors accordingly. than later on as you saw i added the rock faces.























i also took this video today after i got some time to run some trains


----------



## Wood

NJ, Nice consist. It looks like a lot of Providence & Worcester regionals I see running around here. Every possible car out for delivery. The Firestone tanker looks awesome. Great job on the weathering. What is the last car on that unit? It looks like a bulk carrier but I can't be sure.

Thanks for posting the picture of the roots of your mountain. Using lattice work has the added benefit of keeping the inside of the mountain open. It is one of the components that I need to use. 

I have gotten quite handy at shaping foam with a heated steak knife. In my conversation with Brian last night he offered some good advice. By using 2" high density foam you can stand it vertically and shape the top then trim the inside hollow. Instead of layering one piece on top of another his suggestion was layering it side by side vertically. I really want to experiment with that.

For me, tonight was the photographing, numbering and tear down of my elevated dog bone. It's all in the barn and ready for detailing and paint which will occur on Friday. Saturday is a big family day for us with all my kids coming home for a day at the beach. 

*But, I'm going to get the back drop up on Sunday.*


----------



## PatKn

Enjoy your weekend with the kids Wood. At the club over our 30+ years in existence we used different methods for making mountains. All work. 


The mountain in the background was made using spray foam over screen.











This mountain was made using plaster over screen











This mountain was made using plaster soaked paper towels over screen. The sheer rock cut was made using ceiling tiles cut and stacked showing their edges. (The observatory on top was made using a plastic Coke bottle as the dome. The old plastic bottles used to be rounded and glued in a plastic bottom.) The trees in the background were made from dryer lint.


----------



## Wood

Pat, Thanks for the great photos. That Aerotrain is very cool!!! As I have shared before, your club photos are well worth studying. So many details of very good work. A soda bottle bottom makes a very great observatory. Yea, I knew that...NOT. 

The mountains are terrific. Good techniques and super outcomes. I looked carefully at the tunnel openings. You have a variety and it appears many are modified to fit the space. Vines, shrubs, colors. I also like the trestles. Good stuff. So nice to have a group of modelers all chipping in and sharing their knowledge.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Pat for your photos. This should help forum members who are considering building a mountain.


----------



## DennyM

Pat, those are some really nice photos. Do you have any videos you can post. I'd like to see it in action.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Pat, I have used each of those methods in the past, but never got results that good. Dryer lint trees! Hmmmm.... Every time I clean the screen, I think there must be a use for that stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PatKn

Denny,
I post videos regularly on this forum. My YouTube channel can be found here
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiHEvix4YiAvN1condV4STg
The club facebook page is another source. The link is in my signature.

Mark,
We got the idea from a magazine article many years back. In modeling a mountainous area covered with trees, you only need trees in the front rows. Behind that clumps of foliage will do since you only see the trunks of the forward trees in an area like that. For foliage, we brought in dryer lint, created bunches, spray painted with green paint and while still wet, rolled them in ground foam. That became our background trees.


----------



## Mark Boyce

That's great, Pat!! Thanks for the idea!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njrailer93

That's the one good thing about model railroading there's a million ways to accomplish a single task and it's about trying new things or sticking with what your good


----------



## balidas

PatKn said:


> View attachment 213553
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful passenger train. What is it called? I bet it's made by MTH.


----------



## njrailer93

so ive holding off on posting photos of the pond because the mod podge has been taking forever to dry. but i just did another thick poar so another 2 weeks of waiting to see the results. so in the mean time ive been doing some upgrades on some rolling stock. i just started this one. i started to weather and im working on a nice rock load for this one. i also upgraded the trucks the other ones sat way too high and made the hopper look goofy.


----------



## BWA

Nice weathering......:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## PatKn

balidas said:


> PatKn said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213553
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful passenger train. What is it called? I bet it's made by MTH.
> 
> 
> 
> That''s an Aerotrain. It''s my newest addition and yes, it' a Railking. Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## balidas

PatKn said:


> balidas said:
> 
> 
> 
> That''s an Aerotrain. It''s my newest addition and yes, it' a Railking. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting & very cool. Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## suzukovich

njrailer93 Sometimes it better to take your time wither you want to or not, I sure it will look great when your finished.

Wood cant wait to see the mountain. 

I guess it never ends with a layout. Always room for improvement. Speaking of which. 

This week I realigned the streetlights and extended my sons track on the layout and in the process I was able to increase the deep snow effect. This morning I weathered the track with snow so it will blend in with everything else. Then ran a couple of cars to give it the driving in snow look on the street. The more my son runs his cars, the ruts will blend in over time.


----------



## Lehigh74

The driving in the snow look is pretty cool. I like it.


----------



## Guest

Sure looks very good, Suzkovich, Thanks for posting your excellent photos.


----------



## Wood

This thread has become awesome. Lots of good work and advice here.

I had a great time with the kids yesterday. We drove the boat to Westerly, RI and went to the beach on this beautiful island. Lots of fun.

This morning I was very anxious to start on the backdrop. We had it all measured out and my pretty bride trimmed the edges and helped me put it in place. I did exactly what Laidoffsick suggested. Used the thin double stick tape purchased from Home Depot, lightly tacked it up and then trimmed any overlap edges and then pressed it in place. You will notice at the 90 degree corner there is some rolls. I did not tape the bottom, which will remove those rolls because Doug suggested we wait a few days to let it settle.

This is a good product. It is thick enough to squeeze without creating a seam or tearing and light enough to handle and roll out. 

I have included a picture of the Banff Springs Hotel, a famous railroad hotel built by the Canadian Pacific Railway, which I am trying to model. It is located near Mount Norquay and Lake Minnewanka in the Canadian Rockies. The backdrop actually represents an area of the Canadian Rockies. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Bill Webb

Wood this looks spectacular. Glad to hear that it was relatively easy to install.

Njrailer93 I really like the weathering job. 

Suzukovich the street looks like a snow day at home. Thankfully we usually get dustings.


You guys are modeling snow scenes and it is 90 degrees here at Southern Shores with a flat ocean. We could use a bit of that chill.


----------



## Guest

WOW, WOW, WOW, this is simply beautiful. You love it when a plan comes together. Now you can get started on the mountain as soon as you can completely secure the backdrop. 

*Projects like this make the Forum so much fun.[/B*


----------



## Kmac

This tread is really awesome! It is so cool to see what others do on their layouts. I myself have done very little work on my layout since about May. Well that changed today and I finally added the abandoned line and tunnel I have been wanting. It still needs a lot of work but it is a start.

Keaton.


----------



## Guest

Looking good, Keaton.


----------



## njrailer93

WOW excellent backdrop. i will definitely have to use them next layout! it changes the whole look of the layout. really brings you into the scene. i added the rock load to the hopper i finished weathering.


----------



## suzukovich

Wood said:


> This thread has become awesome. Lots of good work and advice here.
> 
> I had a great time with the kids yesterday. We drove the boat to Westerly, RI and went to the beach on this beautiful island. Lots of fun.
> 
> This morning I was very anxious to start on the backdrop. We had it all measured out and my pretty bride trimmed the edges and helped me put it in place. I did exactly what Laidoffsick suggested. Used the thin double stick tape purchased from Home Depot, lightly tacked it up and then trimmed any overlap edges and then pressed it in place. You will notice at the 90 degree corner there is some rolls. I did not tape the bottom, which will remove those rolls because Doug suggested we wait a few days to let it settle.
> 
> This is a good product. It is thick enough to squeeze without creating a seam or tearing and light enough to handle and roll out.
> 
> I have included a picture of the Banff Springs Hotel, a famous railroad hotel built by the Canadian Pacific Railway, which I am trying to model. It is located near Mount Norquay and Lake Minnewanka in the Canadian Rockies. The backdrop actually represents an area of the Canadian Rockies.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> View attachment 214665
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214673
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214681
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214689


Wood They look great.. A little more snow cover and it would be even better. Combined with the mountain this will be the eye catcher of the layout..


----------



## Wood

Thanks NJ, Brian, Keaton, Suskovich, and Bill. It really does please my eyes. A center room layout has the distinct disadvantage of showing the washing machine, heater and whatever else is piled up. Having a big open wall with a beautiful subject takes the eyes away from all the extremities. 

From a construction point of view, it would have been a whole lot easier if this had gone up a long time ago. One never knows where this hobby is going to take you and I never thought I would go this far. I am going to blame it all on you guys. 

More than anything else it all needs to be cleaned up. I hate the mess it has become. Then the next step is to reinstall the oval and elevated line. Thanks for following my progress.


----------



## PatKn

Wood,
Love the backdrop. Really changes the look of the layout. Can't wait to see the mountain go up. (You think you have a mess now???) 

Keaton,
The abandoned siding looks good.

NJ,
Nice job on the hopper.


----------



## Spence

Wood; excellent backdrop. It looks fantastic & I look forward to seeing it in person on Wensday. :appl::appl:


----------



## Tucgary

Wood: It really looks fantastic.:appl:
May I suggest you post that #1 picture from B/B Info and the completed one here together so we can comprehend what you have done in just 30 days. Everyone needs to see this was not a just hang a back drop situation. You are to be commended on overcoming the obstacles and creating a beautiful backdrop. Tucgary


----------



## Wood

Tucgary said:


> Wood: It really looks fantastic.:appl:
> May I suggest you post that #1 picture from B/B Info and the completed one here together so we can comprehend what you have done in just 30 days. Everyone needs to see this was not a just hang a back drop situation. You are to be commended on overcoming the obstacles and creating a beautiful backdrop. Tucgary



Thanks Gary and here you go:

Original stone and brick wall









Cribbing









Luan Back wall









Mounted image


----------



## Mark Boyce

What a great backdrop!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennyM

One of my club members gave me about three pounds of white aquarium gravel. I used it as ballast for my train yard. I'm not done. I have to get more aquarium gravel from PetSmart.


----------



## suzukovich

suzukovich said:


> njrailer93 Sometimes it better to take your time wither you want to or not, I sure it will look great when your finished.
> 
> Wood cant wait to see the mountain.
> 
> I guess it never ends with a layout. Always room for improvement. Speaking of which.
> 
> This week I realigned the streetlights and extended my sons track on the layout and in the process I was able to increase the deep snow effect. This morning I weathered the track with snow so it will blend in with everything else. Then ran a couple of cars to give it the driving in snow look on the street. The more my son runs his cars, the ruts will blend in over time.


The more I looked at it. I didn't like how it turned out.. So I spent the last two days painting the slot and adjoining sides an off white to blend it in better. I think it looks better now. Have one section left, then apply a new coat of snow, and think that should do it. 

After.


----------



## Wood

Denny, The gravel adds a lot to the layout. When I started ballasting I was purchased a copy of Dennis Brennan's booklet called "Realistic Modeling for Toy Trains". It is quite good and gave me lots of step by step directions on how to make a very realistic ballasted rail bed and many more techniques for the layout. The link is below, you would really enjoy reading it.

http://www.brennansmodelrr.com/store/index.php?categoryid=122&productid=12

Suzu, (my new nickname for you), I am just stunned at your snow covered layout. It is so unusual and done so well. Great to see your son participate and running those cars creates a very realistic road snow slush. Very cool.


----------



## suzukovich

Finished the do over. Definitely looks better and Wood, my layout nothing special. You guys have the real layouts.

Before I started My sons slot car track.











Before the mulligan.











and after I painted the slots in the track




















Final Product with second coat of snow. The ruts are deeper






































Side benefit while running the slot cars to create ruts and blend it all in. Natural weathering.


----------



## Wood

> Suzu posted: Wood, my layout nothing special. You guys have the real layouts.



Suzu - I so disagree with the above statement!!!!! No tirade here, but you and your family have a great layout with so many things of interest. Keep posting because I enjoy and learn from what you are doing and how you do it. 

Later tonight their will be a post. I have finally begun to install the elevated track and I hope to finish the lower section tonight.


----------



## Guest

Suzukovich, nothing less than spectacular. Thanks for posting your latest photos. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Boyce

I agree, the icy road really completes the winter scene!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Great job on the winter scene, it makes me cold just looking at it!


----------



## Wood

Progress....

I did not get the lower level installed but here are pics to explain how it is being tuned up and the hardware that was used.

The first picture is the painting of the columns and the second is the combination Lag bolt and screw head used to support this column. It appears very sturdy.



















This set of pictures is the butt plate used to secure the length of the elevated track and the extended ends. It spans 9+' and is 1/2" plywood

















Finally this picture shows the track base and the two girder sidings which will be attached to the support base. I choose to make this an all concrete base and supports with a girder type siding. The supports and base are painted in a light grey and the girder sidings will be flat black. The sidings are 1 11/16" X 1/4" lattice and the girder joints are 1/8" square basswood spaced every 2 3/16"


----------



## PatKn

Great work. Suzu, (I like Woods nick name. I think I'll use it too.) your layout is unique. A winter layout is not what everyone wants but you made it well done and interesting. The slot cars add to it's uniqueness. :smilie_daumenpos:
Wood, your upper line and mountain is coming along real nice. The backdrop looks fantastic. :thumbsup: When it's done it will be a masterpiece. Thanks for allowing us to follow along.


----------



## Guest

You sure made some progress this weekend Wood. Nice work. This is truly a fascinating project to follow.


----------



## PW Trains

Made some progress on my corner mountain in the past week.

Still needs much more detail work (ground cover, trees, etc). 

Having fun!

Paul


----------



## Mark Boyce

I'll say you made progress, Paul! It is looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Really looks good, Paul.


----------



## suzukovich

Wood.

Looking good so far.. Cant wait to see the start of the mountain build. 

PW Made some progress? looks to me your at 90% solution rather quickly. Looks great!

Patkn: Woods nick name, I've had worse. As for winter themed layouts. Not really as easy as people think.. Yeah I found a unique solution to simulate snow. Only in the last couple of months I found what works best for my current set up and dose get expensive.. With the new layout I going in the direction of what SIRT did with his winter module, far from easy but I think it will be worth it when It is done. . .


----------



## Wood

Paul that is real neat. It appears to be foam covered with plaster of paris. Thank for the progress photos.

Pat - No pressure, I hope it turns out great but masterpiece is pushing the edge... 



> Suzu posted: With the *new layout* I going in the direction of what SIRT did with his winter module, far from easy but I think it will be worth it when It is done. . .


Did I miss something. What does the future hold???? 

I am really impressed with the easy streets. Somehow I hope to include a streets scene on my East side which who knows how long away that will be.

For my work tonight I repainted the lower elevated track and developed a decal for the Canadian Pacific RR to post on the girder sides. 

My two main lines are the Santa Fe and the Union Pacific, but because the Banff Hotel is in Alberta then expansion was called for. Below is a set of K-Line 18" Canadian Pacific passenger cars PTC Brian found for me on eBay. I jumped all over it and am now looking for a ABA F3 to make the complete consist. 

This whole project has been a lot of work, thinking and so much fun. It is dramatically changing my layout.


----------



## PatKn

Suzu, We had a portion of our club layout set up as a winter scene. I stayed that way for a few years. The snow had to be changed regularly because it got dirty. We changed it to a western ghost town a few years back.

Wood, Those Canadian Pacific cars are going to look beautiful pulled by an A-B-A F-unit.


----------



## Spence

PW Trains said:


> Made some progress on my corner mountain in the past week.
> 
> Still needs much more detail work (ground cover, trees, etc).
> 
> Having fun!
> 
> Paul
> 
> Your mountain looks fantastic. :appl::appl:


----------



## Guest

Wood, those K-Line CP passenger cars are just beautiful. They will add greatly to your railroad.


----------



## Wood

The lower elevated track is in. It needs more adjusting and touch up paint and there will probably be more modifications. But, it did fit nicely. 

I struggled with getting a good rendition of the Canadian Pacific logo on the trestle. Ended up printing on matte heavy weight paper and used spray glue to attach. I tried using clear projector slides but the red color got lost in the black girder. CP uses this dull red for all of their logos.

The overall appearance appears pretty good. It does not overpower the yard which I was worried about. It is only 4 1/2" wide with out croppings at the O42 switches. I used my most over reaching engines (SD70ACe and Midnight Chief passenger cars) to test making it through and it is a close call but everything makes it through the switch and onto the trestle.

It is possible I will drop the side girders a 1/4" lower. All of the Butt plates will be removed when I secure it to the support stanchions.

Let me know your critique. Thanks


----------



## Lehigh74

I like it. I wasn’t sure it would look that good, but it sure does look good. The one thing I would recommend is to paint the backer plate the same color as the rest of the roadbed.


----------



## PatKn

Nice job on the trestle Wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Great work, Wood. Really looks professionally installed. I would drop the girder sides as you suggested, maybe 1/2".

This adds significantly to the overall look of the railroad. Your design concept is superior. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lehigh74

I finally got a few days when it wasn’t stupid hot in the attic so I did the masonry work on the replacements for the truss bridges.


----------



## Wood

Lehigh74, would you mind giving us s little info on the brick and stone wall's. If you posted it somewhere would you post a link. It looks awesome and I like to learn new technique. Thanks...


----------



## Mark Boyce

Those walls look dandy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehigh74

Thanks Wood and Mark. Making the foam masonry walls is something I copied from Tim W (ilovebridges) on this forum and OGR. He makes some incredible stuff and he had a display at York when I was there last fall. I’ll do a thread on it one day soon.


----------



## Wood

ilovebridges with TimW has some fantastic stuff. I will wait to see your thread. I too would like to try this on my own. 

If I may be pushy - don't wait too long because there are two stone or brick walls needed for my mountain embankments.


----------



## Lehigh74

I'll get right on it.


----------



## Lee Willis

*An Annoying #@%!!*&!! Problem Fixed, Finally*


----------



## Spence

Why when there's a problem on a layout it always seems to be in the hardest area to reach? 
Nice repair job Lee.


----------



## Guest

*Murphy's Law!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest

Seriously though, this is exactly why the new layout will have VERY easy access to every inch of the layout. For the most part, we all have experienced the same issue. 

*I say never again.*


----------



## Lehigh74

For the last few years, when I make changes to my layout, one of the first things I think about is access. I now make walls and mountains that are removable. That’s what I thought about with Lee’s post…maybe put in a removable stone wall. But lee’s newspaper/spackling/paint restoration of the terrain also makes sense…probably took a lot less time than it would to make a removable section.


----------



## Wood

Lee, Interesting post on your repair. Lehigh, that's a great thought on making the difficult areas removable.

Lee, I looked closely at your pictures and it appears you placed support columns, then placed a top on the columns and used paper mache & plaster to make up the sides and scenic structures. I do not see any chicken wire or strapping that you may have used as a base. Did you do that through your layout? You have a "cake" layout and I like how you are able to display multiple scenes on each layer. Am I correct on my observation? My renovation has lots more work before the mountain but I am already preplanning how to build this elevated structure. 

Thanks for posting and I hope you and Lorrin are well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Why is it that the problems are always deep in a tunnel somewhere.


----------



## DennyM

The same reason your car always stalls in a intersection or on a highway nowhere near a exit.


----------



## Mark Boyce

DennyM said:


> The same reason your car always stalls in a intersection or on a highway nowhere near a exit.




Or on a railroad crossing!!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suzukovich

Mark Boyce said:


> Or on a railroad crossing!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the middle of the woods and no signal on the cell phone.


----------



## suzukovich

This back to school thing has killed me and my wallet. Haven't had time to do much of anything the last couple of weeks, Just been too tired. I did mange to complete the weathering of my sons track on the layout. Since I didn't like how it turned out the first time so I went ahead and redid it.

This is how it looked before I started,











The first attempt.




















The redo.

Painted the slot in the track white and to get ride of the black line and applied a thicker coat of snow.



















This is the final result. The ruts are bigger and track looks more snow packed.





































Added benefit of running the slot cars to create ruts and blend everything in was natural weathering 










I swore I wasn't going do it, but I did and started adding more trees. More trees arriving Friday then that's it. Time to start work on new layout. Of course I said that month ago, but just keep on tinkering with current layout. Ok I need to redue the station.


----------



## Wood

Suzu, it looks great. I also have been tied up with my own problem. Pinched the nerves im my neck and have had to spend a lot of time getting better. Hopefully, it's mending and I'll be able to get back on my project. Still looking for a place for Easy Streets. I like that track with the snow slush. It looks real good.


----------



## Guest

Hopefully, you will feel a whole lot better very soon, Wood. Many of us know how pinched nerves can cause a lot of pain.


----------



## PatKn

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Hopefully, you will feel a whole lot better very soon, Wood. Many of us know how pinched nerves can cause a lot of pain.


Ditto. Feel better.


----------



## suzukovich

Wood said:


> Suzu, it looks great. I also have been tied up with my own problem. Pinched the nerves im my neck and have had to spend a lot of time getting better. Hopefully, it's mending and I'll be able to get back on my project. Still looking for a place for Easy Streets. I like that track with the snow slush. It looks real good.


Pinched nerves, sounds all to familiar. It doses take time and it sucks. I just try to not let it stop me. Hope you get better quickly. 

Just remember The track I am using is my sons 1/43 slot car track so we can race and run trains. Easy streets should be a lot easier to do what I did since its a 3R track on a flat surface. What Lee did with his easy streets would look so cool snow covered ,with slush ,plowed snow effects, shoveled sidewalks and snow drifts..


----------



## Mark Boyce

I like that sight on a layout much better than on PennDOT's highways!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood

Thanks Gentlemen for the wishes. The nerve thing is getting better. Like Suzu, I can't just sit around... 

Inch by inch would be a better title for this thread... Today a few more inches were accomplished. I secured the lower elevated track to the table and rounded the corner of the dog bone oval at the top. I had to modify my curves to allow for a bit more overhang and seem to have enough clearance for my longest and widest loads. 

So far so good. I like the smooth level elevation, I like the structural integrity and I like the appearance of the elevated sections. I am by no means an engineer but this project has been a lot of fun because it requires multiple disciplines to accomplish the goal. There is a good deal of wood working, design features, graphics, scale calculations and painting. All these years of reading the forum is really paying off. My bookmarks have been a blessing because I have collected all of this work (posts) and reread what many of you did. That helps me whenever I encounter a problem.

Below are two of the corners widened and the third picture is the beginning of the dog bone oval.


----------



## PatKn

Looking good Wood. "How do you eat an elephant?" "One bite at a time." It seems slow now but one day you'll look back and marvel at all you accomplished.


----------



## Spence

Wood; your vision is starting to take shape. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Wood working with wood, a perfect combination. 

Nice to see that your are "back" working on the layout. Progress comes in many forms and it sure looks like your are making very good progress.

Talk to you soon.


----------



## balidas

Wood said:


> Thanks Gentlemen for the wishes. The nerve thing is getting better. Like Suzu, I can't just sit around...
> 
> Inch by inch would be a better title for this thread... Today a few more inches were accomplished. I secured the lower elevated track to the table and rounded the corner of the dog bone oval at the top. I had to modify my curves to allow for a bit more overhang and seem to have enough clearance for my longest and widest loads.
> 
> So far so good. I like the smooth level elevation, I like the structural integrity and I like the appearance of the elevated sections. I am by no means an engineer but this project has been a lot of fun because it requires multiple disciplines to accomplish the goal. There is a good deal of wood working, design features, graphics, scale calculations and painting. All these years of reading the forum is really paying off. My bookmarks have been a blessing because I have collected all of this work (posts) and reread what many of you did. That helps me whenever I encounter a problem.
> 
> Below are two of the corners widened and the third picture is the beginning of the dog bone oval.
> 
> View attachment 223761
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223769
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223777


Wood, that backdrop looks incredible. It certainly adds a tremendous amount of depth. I am also very happy to see folks building layouts based on 027 tubular. That is the track I grew up with. This the perfect type of therapy.


----------



## Wood

balidas said:


> Wood, that backdrop looks incredible. It certainly adds a tremendous amount of depth. I am also very happy to see folks building layouts based on 027 tubular. That is the track I grew up with. This the perfect type of therapy.


Thanks Balidas, The backdrop is nice, the important part will be developing a perspective that flows to the backdrop.

O27 track I also grew up on. So much can be done with it. Wait until I have it all dressed out. You'll be surprised. 

Made multiple inches of progress today. So glad I built a mock up. This is going together nicely.


----------



## Guest

More progress Wood, terrific. Glad to see that you are feeling better as well.


----------



## Wood

Here is a question for everyone. On my lower elevated track leading up to the dog bone I am uncertain what to put under the track. It is a "concrete" trestle. Did they use standard ballast or simply place the rails on ties? I have tried to do some research but cannot find images of "Train Trestle Road Bed".


----------



## suzukovich

Wood said:


> Here is a question for everyone. On my lower elevated track leading up to the dog bone I am uncertain what to put under the track. It is a "concrete" trestle. Did they use standard ballast or simply place the rails on ties? I have tried to do some research but cannot find images of "Train Trestle Road Bed".


Wood the build is coming along great. Now I understand what your doing. Glad your getting better. As for ballast in concrete trestles. Growing up in Chicago and even in Germany all I ever saw was rock ballast being used, even if they were using cement ties.


----------



## Lehigh74

On my wood trestle, I just screw the track to the trestle and don’t use ballast. For your concrete trestle, I think ballast would look right. Here is a photo that I remembered from a thread on another forum of a wood trestle with ballast.


----------



## suzukovich

Ok for the most part done with adding Birch Trees. Only place left is the area around the station but that will be done when the station is put back on the layout. ( Pulled the station off for reconfiguration and to replace lighting). Pulled off some excess pine trees used the taller ones to make the forest denser behind the buildings. The Birch trees change the character of the layout for the better I think. Glad I did it now. Here is some day and night shoots.


----------



## balidas

Wood said:


> Here is a question for everyone. On my lower elevated track leading up to the dog bone I am uncertain what to put under the track. It is a "concrete" trestle. Did they use standard ballast or simply place the rails on ties? I have tried to do some research but cannot find images of "Train Trestle Road Bed".


Growing up in Jersey & walking the rails I saw ballast everywhere, including on the bridges. 



suzukovich said:


> Ok for the most part done with adding Birch Trees. Only place left is the area around the station but that will be done when the station is put back on the layout. ( Pulled the station off for reconfiguration and to replace lighting). Pulled off some excess pine trees used the taller ones to make the forest denser behind the buildings. The Birch trees change the character of the layout for the better I think. Glad I did it now. Here is some day and night shoots.


Beautiful scenery!


----------



## njrailer93

hey sorry i haven't posted in here in a while. ive been crazy busy with getting this mortgage. to make a long story short we got qualified and signing a contract tomorrow on a house. today i had some time. so i worked on doing some rewiring under the layout. and sadly to report the mod podge is still drying. i still have to do one more poar and add the ripple effects. i also might re do the shore line. it looks to "beachy" to me.


----------



## Guest

Suzukovich, (I continue to be amazed at your work and the quality of your photos. You have made a huge contribution to the MTF.


----------



## Wood

Suzu, It looks super. Nice having your buildings populated and lighted. Do you think that couple is playing cribbage?? Great picture.









So ballast is what it will be. Thanks for the pictures and comments.

NJ, It doesn't make sense that mod podge is taking so long to set. Do you have to mix it? I hope it cures for you. 

Congrats on the new home. Are you moving or just having a second home so you can build another layout? HaHa


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Great work and I love the night shots.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Suzukovich, it just keeps getting better!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

nj, the lake is looking good. Some tall grass or bushes will break up the shoreline and look less "beachy". 

Mod Podge takes a fairly long time to dry. It requires patience but it will dry. You don't have to wait for it to dry completely before adding another layer but then it's thicker and will take even longer to dry.


----------



## Wood

Sorry to have been remiss lately. The sky is falling in... So many small crazies that just keep popping up. Hopefully it's over soon. Probably the worst thing is that my cell phone camera has stopped working. Bummer!!!!

The track has been painted, installed and powered. I placed ThreeRailPlastic ties under the track and will ballast soon. 

While I was doing this it occurred to me that the dog bone did not have the ability to turn into an oval. That way I could let a train run round and round on the mountain and that seemed neat.

Spence has been encouraging me to go up to Ross Custom Switches. It is only about 35 miles from my work, so today I took a ride up there to look for an O42 Wye. Sure enough they had one. Steve, the owner wasn't there but his head mechanic, Keith, was and he was very helpful. It is an impressive operation. They bought a abandoned brick building multiple years ago In Norwich, CT right off the Thames River and completely reconditioned the facility. Sure enough every thing is made in America. I saw the complete construction process and was very impressed. I am now the proud owner of my first Ross Custom Switch. 

Spent the night redoing the track base to accommodate my switch. Hopefully soon I will be able to install and start test runs of my units.


----------



## DennyM

Sounds great Wood. I know the feeling about these cell phones. I tried to kill mine a few weeks ago with a ball-peen hammer. My wife had to hide it until I cooled down. 

I'm using Ross switches at some point in the future when I redo the track with either GarGraves or Atlas.


----------



## PatKn

Welcome back Wood. It seems there was progress made dispite all the crazies. I'm anxious to see your progress when you get your camera straightened out. Keep on truckin.


----------



## balidas

Wood said:


> Sorry to have been remiss lately. The sky is falling in... So many small crazies that just keep popping up. Hopefully it's over soon. Probably the worst thing is that my cell phone camera has stopped working. Bummer!!!!
> 
> The track has been painted, installed and powered. I placed ThreeRailPlastic ties under the track and will ballast soon.
> 
> While I was doing this it occurred to me that the dog bone did not have the ability to turn into an oval. That way I could let a train run round and round on the mountain and that seemed neat.
> 
> Spence has been encouraging me to go up to Ross Custom Switches. It is only about 35 miles from my work, so today I took a ride up there to look for an O42 Wye. Sure enough they had one. Steve, the owner wasn't there but his head mechanic, Keith, was and he was very helpful. It is an impressive operation. They bought a abandoned brick building multiple years ago In Norwich, CT right off the Thames River and completely reconditioned the facility. Sure enough every thing is made in America. I saw the complete construction process and was very impressed. I am now the proud owner of my first Ross Custom Switch.
> 
> Spent the night redoing the track base to accommodate my switch. Hopefully soon I will be able to install and start test runs of my units.


At least the phone didn't blow up in your hand! :rippedhand: 

That's one thing Ross has over Atlas O, "Made in the USA". 

Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Alexander

I have both Ross track and switches and have not regretted making the move from Lionel tubular.


----------



## Wood

Thanks, Denny, Pat, Balidas and Gene. Boat show and wedding today, layout tomorrow and Sunday.... I'm eating the elephant one bite at a time.


----------



## njrailer93

Wood I know the feeling....sort of in the the home buying process. Not fun but I'll have a 3 car garage if we get the house. Do I hear the new layout bells ringing?


----------



## Wood

Here are the pictures of my layout. The upper level dog bone is tracked, powered and operating. This has been a big but interesting change to my layout. It is not like working from a blank table, I have had to engineer around a pretty full layout. Elevation, width and depth considerations, track geometry, power locations, background, woodworking and aesthetics all played a roll. My wife Kathy was a great help on the overall look and width of things. It has been a long haul, I started June 6th and it is now Sept 18th, that’s three months just to get the background and track up. My hope is to finish sometime in late November. As Pat stated “you eat an Elephant one bite at a time.” 

Next is to power the three switches, ballast the track and put up the girder rails. After that I will design the Banff hotel, set up the lake and build the mountain around these items. 

Good weekend and glad to be able to get it done.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Wood,
All I will say is it all looks great!!


----------



## suzukovich

Wood glad you back. Next time the sky is falling use an umbrella to keep the crazies off of you. Lay off the elephants as their fattening. 

Denny next time you need to destroy a phone, insure you contact HRC staffers as they are the experts and will get it right the first time.. 

For me. Finished planting trees, some landscaping and reconfigured the train station. Finally after computer and internet issues I was finally able to finish and upload my video to You Tube. Is it Friday yet?


----------



## suzukovich

Wood said:


> Here are the pictures of my layout. The upper level dog bone is tracked, powered and operating. This has been a big but interesting change to my layout. It is not like working from a blank table, I have had to engineer around a pretty full layout. Elevation, width and depth considerations, track geometry, power locations, background, woodworking and aesthetics all played a roll. My wife Kathy was a great help on the overall look and width of things. It has been a long haul, I started June 6th and it is now Sept 18th, that’s three months just to get the background and track up. My hope is to finish sometime in late November. As Pat stated “you eat an Elephant one bite at a time.”
> 
> Next is to power the three switches, ballast the track and put up the girder rails. After that I will design the Banff hotel, set up the lake and build the mountain around these items.
> 
> Good weekend and glad to be able to get it done.
> 
> 
> View attachment 228689
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228697


Wood it looks great. Nice to see all that effort starting to pay off.


----------



## balidas

Wood said:


> Here are the pictures of my layout. The upper level dog bone is tracked, powered and operating. This has been a big but interesting change to my layout. It is not like working from a blank table, I have had to engineer around a pretty full layout. Elevation, width and depth considerations, track geometry, power locations, background, woodworking and aesthetics all played a roll. My wife Kathy was a great help on the overall look and width of things. It has been a long haul, I started June 6th and it is now Sept 18th, that’s three months just to get the background and track up. My hope is to finish sometime in late November. As Pat stated “you eat an Elephant one bite at a time.”
> 
> Next is to power the three switches, ballast the track and put up the girder rails. After that I will design the Banff hotel, set up the lake and build the mountain around these items.
> 
> Good weekend and glad to be able to get it done.
> 
> 
> View attachment 228689
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228697


Wood, that is looking fantastic! I like that you added the extra pair of switches to incorporate an oval. And I love the look of those black war bonnets better then the silver. These are the first I've ever seen so now I'm thinking to maybe paint my silvers black.


----------



## Alexander

Wood, very nice!


----------



## Guest

The elevated line looks great, Wood. Excellent work.


----------



## PatKn

Wood,
I love the dogbone. :thumbsup: The addition of the capability to run in a small circle on the upper line gives you the added benefit of a wye to turn around trains if you want to.


----------



## Spence

Wood; Love it. :appl::appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lookin' good, I like the upper level!


----------



## njrailer93

Cheers wood looks excellent


----------



## Guest

The renovation project on Wood's layout is spectacular. Nice job as it makes a huge improvement. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wood

suzukovich said:


> For me. Finished planting trees, some landscaping and reconfigured the train station. Finally after computer and internet issues I was finally able to finish and upload my video to You Tube. Is it Friday yet?


Suzu, You are welcome. I did watch the video, every second. You have so much to be proud of on that layout. I will have to watch it a couple more times so I don't forget the great tweaks you have on the layout. The background blends in and is in great perspective to the layout. Your camera angle made it look perfect. The consists you run are impressive. I loved the high quality caboose collection you have. The snow... Let it snow, snow, and snow some more. Its perfect. Very realistic. Who won the cribbage game? I see the old man and his bride moved out to the sidewalk and are lovin' the cold air. Your little pond and stream... And the video... It is so nice to have a storyline to build around the layout. That's quite a merger that happened around Wintertown. The music... nice collection. Very cool. 

Thank you for contributing your hours of work to our forum.


----------



## Wood

Guys, Thank you all for your kind words on the elevated track. Lots more to do and hopefully it will be impressive when finished. Please feel free to comment anything that you believe will enhance the work. I really listen to what you modelers say....


----------



## Lehigh74

Wood – Looks like you are going to have around 6 tunnel portals. And it also looks like you have a Scenic express portal ready to go. Will all the portals be masonry or will some be timber? I didn’t realize that you were going to incorporate a wye with the dog bone. That’s pretty cool.


----------



## DennyM

Wood said:


> Here are the pictures of my layout. The upper level dog bone is tracked, powered and operating. This has been a big but interesting change to my layout. It is not like working from a blank table, I have had to engineer around a pretty full layout. Elevation, width and depth considerations, track geometry, power locations, background, woodworking and aesthetics all played a roll. My wife Kathy was a great help on the overall look and width of things. It has been a long haul, I started June 6th and it is now Sept 18th, that’s three months just to get the background and track up. My hope is to finish sometime in late November. As Pat stated “you eat an Elephant one bite at a time.”
> 
> Next is to power the three switches, ballast the track and put up the girder rails. After that I will design the Banff hotel, set up the lake and build the mountain around these items.
> 
> Good weekend and glad to be able to get it done.
> 
> 
> View attachment 228689
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228697


Wood you are doing a great job on you layout. :appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DennyM

:appl:


suzukovich said:


> Wood glad you back. Next time the sky is falling use an umbrella to keep the crazies off of you. Lay off the elephants as their fattening.
> 
> Denny next time you need to destroy a phone, insure you contact HRC staffers as they are the experts and will get it right the first time..
> 
> For me. Finished planting trees, some landscaping and reconfigured the train station. Finally after computer and internet issues I was finally able to finish and upload my video to You Tube. Is it Friday yet?


Suzu, this is a great video. I like the fact that one of the songs are from the Sacred Spirits CD.:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Wood

Lehigh74 said:


> Wood – Looks like you are going to have around 6 tunnel portals. And it also looks like you have a Scenic express portal ready to go. Will all the portals be masonry or will some be timber? I didn’t realize that you were going to incorporate a wye with the dog bone. That’s pretty cool.


Lehigh, I will end up with 9 portals. (I THINK! ) In the mountain I am planning on using stone portals. The lower level will be masonry to match the masonry embankments. Still unsure of the whole mountain project. I let it roam around in my mind and I keep looking at other's work via the internet.

The wye at the top was to turn the dogbone into an oval. It was an add on because I did not originally think about it. It can work for reversing direction but not needed because that was the whole point of the dog bone. When the train runs up to the mountain it will automatically reverse direction coming back down. I wanted an oval at the top so I could let a unit slowly meander around and keep the lower level free for more consists running. When this is all done I could theoretically run 6 trains at a time and one trolley. Not that I want to do that but it could happen. :lol_hitting:

When I am finished I will post a video of how the train travels through the lower level track. I now have a double dog bone.


----------



## Lehigh74

When I redid my mountain last winter/spring, I used two Scenic Express masonry portals and two timber portals. I copied the timber portals from someone here (Red October maybe) and I think they came out pretty good. They are cheap and easy to make so you might want to consider them for one or two of the nine. Here’s a shot of one of mine. If you want to try one, I’ll get a better shot.


----------



## Guest

Great shot Lehigh. I love the bears. 

Oh, the timber portal looks great.


----------



## Wood

Very nice Lehigh.. The trestle is so cool. 

That Momma bear is freakin' out... You best post some orders for the Lackawanna to run at reduced speed through there.

I would like some more pictures. Include the mountain and that trestle. I originally thought about building a trestle on one side of the mountain. I just did not have the kahoonas to attempt it.


----------



## Bill Webb

These look great. Does anyone ever model snowsheds like in the Sierras? Seems like I remember seeing them once on a layout.

Don't know if they are used in Canadian Rockies or not.


----------



## Lehigh74

Thanks guys.

Wood - Here are a few shots as requested. There are a few more near the end of this thread. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=48369&page=2

























Trestles take some time, but they aren’t all that difficult. The main thing is to make a jig to build the bents. I learned a lot at trestles 101. But you need open ground for the bents and it looks like your ground level is filled with track. 
https://familygardentrains.com/primer/bridges/trestle/trestle.htm


----------



## njrailer93

that bridge is really neat very realistic. well i know its been while ive been so busy with my future home purchase. its not a fun process but the end result will be worth it...i hope. i will also be broke for a while  but tonight i had some time for my neglected layout and started re doing the roads. this would be a nice shot but the mod podge on the lake still isn't dry.....how i dont know but its taking its sweet time drying









im now im a debate to start replacing these cheap woodland scenics trees and upgrading them to scenic express pine and firs. anyone have these?


----------



## Wood

Lehigh, I remember that mountain build, very nice job. Thanks for the pictures and you are correct, I am a track pimp. There is little room for the bents.



> NJ posted: im now im a debate to start replacing these cheap woodland scenics trees and upgrading them to scenic express pine and firs. anyone have these?



I just bought a couple bags of scenic express 50 3" cedars, 69 cents each and 20 5" cedars @ 90 cents each, for the top of the mountain. (Trying to keep the perspective right.) They look very good and I did not think that expensive in the bag quantity.


----------



## DennyM

Lehigh and njrailer,
You guys did some great work. Njrailer I like how you used ballast on the Fastrack and put that gravel road across it. I did the too, but I use fine crushed aquarium gravel and unscented cat litter for color.


----------



## Wood

Of course if you are going to model the Hotel Banff built by a Canadian Railroad you have to model the train with it too.

Thanks so much to PTC Brian I have two new pieces of equipment to add to my roster. Below you will see the beautiful K-Line 18" Aluminum sided 5 car passenger set modeled for the Canadian Pacific in the 1940-50 time frame. They are immaculate models complete with drumheads. Brand new in the box, never been run. I feel so fortunate to get these. Thank you Brian. 

The next photo is the K-Line matching F3 AA TMCC units that pulled these rigs. Lionel has made a Legacy CP F3 but it is a rare item. Someday I will find it but for now these beauties will pull my units. Brand new in the box. Thank you eBay... 

Enjoy.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Shiny!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PatKn

Beautiful set Wood. It will look great running through the mountains of your layout. Enjoy it.


----------



## Guest

This passenger train is the perfect addition to your renovation Project, Wood. Good for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluecomet400

Very nice set, Wood!! I've always liked the Canadian Pacific F3s.


----------



## Spence

Very nice looking train Wood. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suzukovich

Wood its looks good, especially when you will have everything finished.. Now all you need is the Empire Builder.


----------



## Guest

I love the scene you created NJ. The ballasted FasTrack and road look great. The Mod Podge water will dry. It's very easy to use but requires a lot of patience.


----------



## Wood

FYI - In my research I discovered that the Canadian Pacific Railroad never ordered the F3. They used an F7 which began production in 1949. In the early years the body of an F7 was almost indistinguishable from the F3. Subtle differences in grill and port hole location but hard to distinquish. As later modification were made the cab and hood changed. According to Wekipedida the F7 was the largest selling of the EMD units and out sold all other F units, combined, in the series.

Now that being said. Why is Lionel producing a Legacy CP F3. Do I have this information wrong. The K-Line engine I bought clearly is marked F7. But I believe they used the F3 body because it is a duplicate of my Reading F3 units.

If anyone has other information, please post.

Otherwise, I am resigned to renaming this CP F7 AA 1421.


----------



## Lehigh74

The new line looks pretty good with a train on it.


----------



## njrailer93

my trees from scenery express came in yesterday. i started to replace them. they came with no bases so i drilled a 1/8 inch pilot hole and glued them in. i gotta say so far im pretty happy with them. good quality trees.


----------



## Wood

NJ, That looks awesome. I particularly like the first picture with the sooted tunnel entrance and the hobo waiting to hitch a ride. The trees are very nice. Realistic models of the real firs.

I worked on my layout most of the weekend. Installed the switches with only one problem area. One of the switches will only switch out and will not switch straight. I have changed the remote push button with no luck. If you press the switch button it switches both ways. It has something to do with the remote button. I'll have to call Z-Stuff on Monday and see what they have to say.

The other activity has been to run my rigs all over the track and determine problems. The upper level has no problem and I feel good about that. My only problem is the new K-Line CP 18" passenger cars. The website and description states they will run on O42 curves. Yes they will if it is perfect. But, in the yard where it is crowded they jump the track in two places. These were made in 2000. My K-Line Midnight Chief 18" passenger cars were made in 2005 and they have a little slot where the trucks are mounted. You can slide the truck toward the outside edge and get a little more room to negotiate curves. The CP units do not have the slot and in a tight spot will bind on the air curtains between cars.

I could go for the 16" CP passenger cars which are also pretty spectacular but it would be nice to find a solution for this set. 

I'm listening....


----------



## PatKn

NJ, The trees look great.
Wood, I understand your frustration. At the club we are still tweaking the new track we just installed. The track section is at the end of a slight S turn. The turn is shy of O-72. My J1 takes the turn with no problem but the 16 wheel tender derails at the end, going into the straight. We have been trying to smooth out the turn so the tender takes it safely. I think last Wednesday is the final attempt. I'll bring my J1 down this Wednesday and if it don't run, I'll have to accept that I cannot run this engine on the club layout - which makes it a shelf queen. This is the only spot where it has any problems.


----------



## Wood

Yup "S" curve! I pride myself that on an ancient track system, O27 profile, everything runs smoothly. The hours I waste.....


----------



## njrailer93

i did another weather job on a tank car.


----------



## Wood

Nice coating of rust NJ. Thanks for posting. 

I've been busy and making progress. All of my new equipment has been returned or put on the shelf. The K-Line F7 AA had multiple problems and luckily I was able to return and get a full refund. I am hopeful, at York to find the Lionel Legacy F3 CP AA set.

The beautiful 18" K-Line CP aluminum passenger cars were having problems on an S curve with switches so they went on the shelf and I found a very nice set of 16" CP cars which are an exact copy of the 18" and run perfectly. Someday I will redo that track area and get my 18" back on the line.

The track and switches are all working and the ballasting has started. Plus, I made new girders to support the track and will place them when the ballasting and glue is all set.


----------



## njrailer93

you know i gotta be honest im starting to run out of stuff to do...after 5 years its nearing completion. i have some things to go back to and finish but nothing major. now its just adding detail parts and people and completing the scene


----------



## Wood

njrailer93 said:


> you know i gotta be honest im starting to run out of stuff to do...after 5 years its nearing completion. i have some things to go back to and finish but nothing major. now its just adding detail parts and people and completing the scene



On No....  That can't be true....  That's a problem I would love to have.

The nice part about our hobby is the variety of activities we can explore. Are you going to York? I am and if you are maybe we could meet. Let me know.


----------



## Bobbie

okay here goes 
yesterday I wound up working on the Public Display I am building for Hinton Wv Railroad Days. I hooked up with a Fellow from my Church and he took me out to his shop. From there we started work. The layout is 6 foot by 10 feet and it is Two Decks high. We Started the Bottom Deck framing and laid it out and then we Screwed it together/ and then flipped it over so it could sit on its Feet we made the feet 18 Inches which will put the bottom deck 18 inches off the Floor plenty Low enough for small Children to see. The next thing that we did was to layout and Cut and put together the Framing for the upper Deck so at this time the bottom and the upper decks are framed out with 2x4 Stud Lumber
Today I worked on a Williams 4-8-4 GS-4 and wound up getting it to Smoke like a freight Train to which to accomplish this I used a Proto Sound 1 Smoke unit from a Parts Loco and it all came together very well and when i tested it out all worked.
Tomorrow Me and my Compadre are going to go to Harbor Freight and to Lowes to pick up the last few things i need to finish putting this together.


----------



## Wood

This will be interesting. What you have planned looks great. The flyer says this will need to be finished in two weeks. Good luck and keep us up to date.


----------



## Bobbie

we are working on it wood the framing is done and we are going to work on the decking today as well as covering it with Grass Carpet and laying a combination of Atlas O/ K-Line Shadow Rail and Lionel Tubular Track until next year when i change it to Atlas.

I am going to try to get some actual photographs of the work being Done today as the stages go together. My Partner in Crime on this job is a wonderful fellow who is 80 years old and according to him he refuses to grow up. He is a Tradesman and has Carpentry skills i only wish i had as well as a large inventory of Lumber and Parts needed for this project. So this thing has cost me 1/2 of what it would have cost me if i was to be doing it alone as well as all the wood material was donated by him. The only thing that we had to purchase was 4 Sheets of 1/4 Inch OSB Board and Carpet and liquid Nails to glue the carpet down as well as the Screws to put it together
Thank you all for the encouragement I am telling you I do need it 
Bobbie


----------



## Wood

Well let me give you encouragement +++++ :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:

It is a great service for your community and model trains. The families will love this. We have had a couple of people who have done this before and they were so rewarded for their effort.

Now get busy... and git her done...


----------



## Bobbie

Almost done Wood 
almost we worked on it till seven PM tonight I got all But one Track laid out and Road Bedded with Midwest Cork strips unfortunately I have to wait till friday for my Menards track order to get here so i will lay the last track on Saturday. After I get home from Dialysis Tomorrow My Partner is going to pick me up and go out to his shop to work for a while longer at this point it is Wiring and Accessory Wire Hook up and Placement. Then on Saturday we finish the Track and Wiring and then Disassemble and Move it to the Church where it will be seen the Following Weekend with all of it s livery and power turned on. Thank you for the kind words Wood it has been a hard time for me after having my Collection stolen from me to this 
Thank you so very much 
Bobbie


----------



## Craignor

:thumbsup:


----------



## njrailer93

Wood said:


> On No....  That can't be true....  That's a problem I would love to have.
> 
> The nice part about our hobby is the variety of activities we can explore. Are you going to York? I am and if you are maybe we could meet. Let me know.


i actually was planning on attending signed up for the tca but i fear my closing date on the house will conflict with york and if i was while she was stuck doing everything there i would be sleeping in the garage for the first month!


----------



## Wood

I think we will be looking forward to pictures and your stories from the church... Don't forget to have fun.


----------



## Bobbie

Thank you Craignor I appreciate the thumbs up


----------



## DennyM

njrailer93 said:


> i actually was planning on attending signed up for the tca but i fear my closing date on the house will conflict with york and if i was while she was stuck doing everything there i would be sleeping in the garage for the first month!


You can always go to York another time. I would recommend going at least once. It's not just the trains, it's the whole experience. I had a friend who actually built a man size dog house in his garage and had to use it quite a bit.


----------



## Nick R.

Added lights to a tanker truck today.


----------



## Nick R.

Also worked on adding decals to a couple homemade Polar Express freight cars.


----------



## Wood

Nick, That "Rollin Oil" truck is a super job. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Love the lights. By any chance would you give us a little background on how you did that? Like the light size, voltage, LED or incandescent and how you attached them. Did you simply lay them on the surface or did you drill out a space... I know I would be interested. 

Clearly, you are getting ready for Christmas....


----------



## Nick R.

Thanks Wood! I used the 3mm LEDs from Evan Designs.

www.modeltrainsoftware.com

I removed the plastic headlights and drilled out the holes with a 1/8" bit. This leaves the LEDs a bit loose, but I then just used model glue to hold them in place. Same with the trailer. The headlights look a bit goofy when the are not turned on because there is no headlight bezel or beauty ring around the headlights anymore, but I figure I will have them turned on when the trains are running anyway.

I'm in the slow process of upgrading more of my vehicles with LEDs and Evan Designs makes it super easy. I did a 1:43 VW beetle with the 5mm bulbs which turned out great and I ordered some of the 1.8mm for the 1:50 vehicles I have. It was hard to get the confidence to start, but it really is pretty easy. The real challenge will be doing the older vehicles like the Glacier bus in the pic above. Not sure how I'll do that one yet 

Nick


----------



## Wood

Thanks Nick, Someday, Someday Someday... In the middle of a big project but it will end and I'm going to sit back and run trains and do little fun job. Someday...


----------



## Bobbie

Well Guys another days work on the layout done and over with This morning my partner in crime picked me up and went out to the shop to where we repositioned the Bridge supports and built a new support base for the Bridge piers it is not too pretty but it works for the minute/ Three 2X6 stacked on top of one another to make the bridge level for the upper Deck track. after we did this I went to work on the Wiring and had to figure out how to wire it so that it could come apart and be able to be moved and reassembled very quickly what i came up with is a four Terminal strip configuration a hot and Ground on Track and Hot and Ground on 18 Vol;t Accessories. I also ran the wire for the Dept 56 Houses and my cable car Lift. All the lights and Wiring is in place I then laid the last Track down which i was waiting for from Menards it arrived on Friday so this worked out awesome. well for now we have a Rail-King 4-8-8-4 Big Boy Passenger Set on the Bottom Deck which is set up with O-54 Curves and Straights of Atlas O Track. Upper deck track One we have a Williams 4-8-4 GS-4 pulling the K-Line Coca Cola Passenger cars it is running on O-42 K-Line Shadow Rail Track which Crosses a 6 foot M T H Girder Bridge Assembly for Track Three we have a Rio Grande 0-4-0 Pulling a Consist of 12 Premiere Caterpillar 2-Bay offset Hopper Cars with a Cat Caboose this is running on Menards Tubular Track with a Curve Radius of 0-31. And lastly and not leastly is an Lionel RS-3 in Amtrack Livery pulling the RMT Cancer Cure Cars running on Atlas O 0-27 Curves 

We have a few more things to build and install which will make it done and ready to go 
All Tracks tested and running/ sound Check/ smoke Check /Whistle Check/Bell Check/ All checked and Triple Checked I am glad to be home and this is so close to being done. Thougth you guys would want to know 
Bobbie


----------



## Bobbie

Thursday we moved the Display to the Church and positioned it and then i found out that the guys who picked up the top deck slid it along the bottom deck and one of the feet ripped up an atlas power straight and a Curve and Ripped ties and bent rails so I had to repair this and on the top deck when we strapped it down we bent two Tubular O=31 Curves so when i started Checking the train for that oval it kept derailing. and also some how a screw got between the rails and shorted it out and caused me to burn up a set of feeder wires to the Terminal Strip. this was the start of this adventure. I found the problem and removed it and replaced both sets of Curves and got it running smooth. The last bad thing that happened was My williams GS-4 the switch for the Smoke unit that I installed broke apart and caused the engine to fry so I got to go back to the drawing board and replace the Guts of it to get it back running. or Replace it at a later date.

On Friday I went to Dialysis Early and got out around 11 am and was dropped off at the church so that I could finish setting up the Dept 56 Buildings and the K-Line Coca Cola Buildings and the Accessories and make sure all is running perfectly to which was done by 7 Pm and i went home and went to bed

Saturday 
D-Day Went in this morning at 0930 Hours and got to work running these things as a test run and all was well at 1100 I started and we started to get people in to see the display and something I did not know was that the Pastor had someone make a Poster promoting my Train Display and that brought individals in just to see the Trains to which i was over joyed to see I also found out that the Hinton Newspaper is interested and may come over and take pictures and write an article about them so I may wind up in the newsprint
Kids smiled and were overjoyed when they saw the smoke Puffing out of my Big Boy Passenger set and they were also enamoured with the little Bumble Bee Coal train set which I have to Thank Lee Willis for My Dear Friend . I have been in so many pictures and videos today that i do not know how to handle it I have also had talks about trains to several parents and Children to which i answered all of their Questions including one about how and Why the Engine Smokes. With all the problems of setting up and then getting it going all of that is in the wind with the joy and Thanks that I have received for Displaying and bringing this to the Railroad Days and on a side note we did pretty good Finicially with donations for the day now we have tomorrow and next weekend to go and then it is over for the time being but then we have Christmas. and I am not sure where i might be displaying then but i have been asked 
well that is all for now will get pictures out to you guys tomorrow as well as the days events 
Thank you so much for your Support 
Bobbie


----------



## Wood

Way to go Bobbie!!! All the work and frustration just drifts away when the smiles pop out on those parents and kids.

Please take some pictures. I would enjoy seeing them.


----------



## Bobbie

Wood today is picture day


----------



## PatKn

Sounds like a typical open house to me. First run all kinds of unexpected problems followed by a great open house wit lots of happy guests and operators. At least that's how it is at my club. Glad to hear it was a success.


----------



## Bobbie

here is the end of Weekend One with Pictures of the layout and its inhabitants. I hope you all enjoy the images 
oh and by the way the Church has cleared almost 500 Dollars in donations and meal purchases to be put toward our 150 Food bag giveaway for Christmas so we are definately blessed and my trains helped alot and I am Glad that I was able to do this


----------



## Wood

Wow Bobbie.... That is so nice. Love the Bridge, Gondolas, Rio Grande coal units, a seashore, mountains and great green grass. And, you did it in 2 weeks. Impressive. 

But, I am certain your community enjoyed it immensely. The kids and parents really had to be happy. You should be very proud of your effort. Thank you for sharing this with all of us.....


----------



## Wood

For me, I have completed the ballasting and girders on the elevated track. Ran into one problem with one side of the curve. The 18" Midnight chief passenger cars were scraping the edge of the girder because I cut the base too narrow by about 3/8". Pulled the girder off and added a filler. Now it works.

The next step is to head to York. My brother is coming with me and we are getting together early. So I cleaned the layout up, put all the tools away, vacuumed/solvent cleaned all of the track and repaired all the scenery I damaged working on the area.

Everything runs smoothly.

















This shows the narrow base and the rubbing passenger car...









This is the repair....


----------



## njrailer93

Bobbie, that looks like fun i really hope the kids and parents alike enjoy it! lots of train action. Wood, it always stinks when you "complete" another project and you hit a bump in the road. but it looks like you have a nice handle on it. back on the home front my time has been very limited i added a nice nyc truck. i overpaid for it on evil bay but when i saw it i had to have it. i also started this weathering job on this weaver box car. other than that im gonna start planning out the finishing touches. im thinking of a fence around the scarp yard. than i will start adding people and some nice detail parts.


----------



## DennyM

Bobbie, glad about the donations It will be a good Christmas for some people. The layout looks great too.

Wood your layout is looking fantastic. :thumbsup: It makes me want to tear mine down and rebuild it.


----------



## Bobbie

Thank you one and all for the kind words
I have really enjoyed it and had all kinds of fun getting it done wood in actualality me and my partner in crime did this in four days not two weeks the other time was spent doing other things and waiting for my partner in crime to be free to work on it 
Bobbie
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobbie

to all your layouts are inspiring and look Awesome and to mr Wood I want to thank you for this Thread it has been informative and has given me ideas to incorporate to finish up what i have done now Kudos 

Bobbie


----------



## PatKn

Bobby, The layout looks Great and Kudos for putting in the work and time for a good cause. :thumbsup:

Wood, The upper layout is getting there. It's looking real good. I know what it's like to hit an unexpected snag. Glad you were able to overcome yours.  At the club we re-laid out a curve three times and the 16 wheel tender on my J1 still derails. It's funny. The big engines take the curve ok but this tender won't make the curve. There is no room to make the curve any broader so unless I modify the tender, this train doesn't get to run.


----------



## Bobbie

Well here is Saturdays Chain of events
started out trains were not running right and i got into them hot and heavy this morning at 10 had to be running by 11 By luck I got them all going
Cancer Cars from RMT I had a problem with the box car the coupler wanted to keep looseing up and seperating and for some reason the front truck wanted to keep kicking sidways on one wheel and derailing so i removed it and set things straight after that and adding a few more freight cars it ran awesomely and well all the way to the end of the day
I took some videos of the layout today so you could see it run I hope you like them 
One more LOng Day to go and then Tear down starts and then moving it from the church to the house ought to be real fun


----------



## Bobbie

i cant get the videos to load onto here 
says something about a security token is missing the videos are from my phone


----------



## ErnestHouse

Put the videos on YouTube. Then you can add them here. Here's how:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=1301154&postcount=13

EDIT: Updated link.


----------



## Wood

Bobbie, I hope you get the video up. It would be fun to watch the action. Good job on your effort to assist the community and put lots of smiles on your neighbors.

Last week was spent enjoying the friendships we have made on the MTF by meeting many of you at York. I took my brother from Maine with me and we walked every square inch of York. I did not buy a lot of items but it is an experience we will never forget. Emile's (The BigCrabCake) presentation at the dinner was extraordinary. The skill, patience, and work that members put into their projects is amazing. 

I will begin the lake and ski boat for the mountain this weekend and will fill you in on my progress.


----------



## Spence

Wood said:


> Bobbie, I hope you get the video up. It would be fun to watch the action. Good job on your effort to assist the community and put lots of smiles on your neighbors.
> 
> Last week was spent enjoying the friendships we have made on the MTF by meeting many of you at York. I took my brother from Maine with me and we walked every square inch of York. I did not buy a lot of items but it is an experience we will never forget. Emile's (The BigCrabCake) presentation at the dinner was extraordinary. The skill, patience, and work that members put into their projects is amazing.
> 
> I will begin the lake and ski boat for the mountain this weekend and will fill you in on my progress.


Wood; lets get back to building that layout. Never mind traveling around the countryside.


----------



## Wood

> Posted by Spence: Wood; lets get back to building that layout. Never mind traveling around the countryside.


Will do Spence!!!! It was a nice break, but as soon as I got home I went down to the layout and pondered the next step.


----------



## Wood

Look at who I bumped into at York.... 3 of our great contributors:

Left to right Bob Phillips, DennyM and Gunrunner John.


----------



## balidas

Wood said:


> Look at who I bumped into at York.... 3 of our great contributors:
> 
> Left to right Bob Phillips, DennyM and Gunrunner John.
> 
> View attachment 242465


It's great to see you guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## laz57

Wood said:


> Yup, Several years ago at my 60th Birthday.
> 
> BridgeBoss does a very good job of simulating girders. I am afraid the Evergreen or Plastruct girders would not provide the strength.
> 
> I'm working on it.



Very nice work WOOD:appl::smilie_daumenpos:!!

I turn 60 in January will I have "bunny ears" too?


----------



## Wood

> Laz posted: I turn 60 in January will I have "bunny ears" too?


What's nice about the bunny ears is you learn not to take yourself too seriously, anymore.

Now I am pushing the 70 number and we'll see what I grow then, besides my fat a**... 

So thankful to still be here....


----------



## Mark Boyce

Oh no!! I turn 60 this coming Thursday! That is something my daughters and sons in law would do to me!! LOL. Actually the younger daughter got me on my 59th birthday when she told me I wasn't old, but I would be on my next birthday!!! 

Through the eyes of a 23 year old! ;


----------



## Spence

Added this lighted sign to the same named building.


----------



## Wood

Hey Mark, Happy Birthday young man... 

Spence, you do a wonderful job with the buildings, their is always something unique to make you think. I'll see Dewey, no way am I going to Cheetum. Lol


----------



## Guest

I love the sign, Spence. It's an excellent addition to your layout.


----------



## PatKn

Real nice graphics on the sign Spence.


----------



## balidas

Spence said:


> Added this lighted sign to the same named building.
> View attachment 243657


To quote Curly Stooge, "Hey! I resemble that!"


----------



## Wood

It's been a while, sorry!!!

Below are pictures of my efforts to create the lake in the Banff Springs Hotel located in Alberta, CA. In addition I am attempting to reproduce the excellent accessory Lee Willis built on his layout. That would be the moving speed boat and skier. If you remember, he used a BEEP on O27 track with magnets attached to pull a light weight boat over luan plywood. 

The first picture is a reverse of this process just to give you prospective. The luan is located on the bottom and the roadbed and track for the BEEP are on top. When completed these will be reversed - BEEP under and lake bed luan on top. I am processing the location and matching the lake to the track bed.









The second picture is the luan base which will become the lake bed.









The last picture is my BEEP. I removed the cab and built a metal base for the magnet. This way I can move the magnets around and have multiple boats being pulled over the lake. You can see the small piece of wood, simulating the lake bed and the small magnet attached on top which will drag the boat.


----------



## PatKn

Great project Wood. You're off to a good start. Keep us informed.


----------



## Spence

Wood; I see your plan is starting to come to fruition & that has to be a good feeling. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looking forward to the progress reports, cool project.


----------



## Guest

Fascinating project, Wood.


----------



## PatKn

Yesterday was a long interesting day for the club. With less than 2 weeks before our yearly Holiday Open House, we found a badly damaged track in the corner under the mountain. Not the best place to do repairs. A couple of members planned to go to the club Sunday morning to replace the track. We then got a call from the Long Island Newspaper Newsday. They plan on writing a feature article on the club and want to send a photographer on Sunday. Well, most of our members and the photographer show up ar 9:30 AM. Some repaired track, some spent time with the photographer. We brought down some train sets so she would have something to take pictures of. Some people tested and fixed other minor problems. I even managed to convert a block of 4 buildings to LED lighting. The photographer was there for 4 hours taking pictures. We made sure she got the access and that the trains were positioned how she wanted them. The track got fixed and other needed tasks got completed. I was one of the last couple to leave at 3:30. A long but fruitful day.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Wow Pat! That was a lot happening! That's great the newspaper is giving the club some exposure with the open house upcoming. Wish I was closer and could attend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It is neat to have free publicity for the open house, nice going.:thumbsup:


----------



## ErnestHouse

I love photographs that use lighting equipment in addition to camera. Pet peeve. Sweet.


----------



## njrailer93

Good going you must be very excited!


----------



## Wood

*SS Minnow*

Pretty cool Pat, someday I'm going to visit your club. 

The SS Minnow was launched tonight and floats like a dolphin. this is going to be a pretty neat accessory on my layout. It wasn't that hard to build. If you remember Lee's post many months ago he gave a step by step tutorial on building this lake and ski boat display. I modified the technique for my layout but it all came together nicely. #1 it works.

This is a BEEP with the cab pulled off and a platform mounted to hold a strong Neodymium magnet. The "boat" is pulled by a lightweight ceramic magnet. The BEEP is mounted below the lake bed. The lake bed is Luan plywood and painted with a lake color. The boat simply slides along under the draw of the magnets.

The first video is the appearance from the top and the second video shows the BEEP underneath.


----------



## PatKn

Very, Very Cool. :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Bill Webb

Wood it is nice when a plan works. The layout is coming along nicely. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lehigh74

Nice lake Wood. And the second video is a great illustration of how it works. But I have to say that Lee has you beat on boat building.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice job, Lee would be proud!


----------



## Mark Boyce

Great job Wood! It is really nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence

Wood; very nice. Were going to have to change your forum name to "Lee Jr.".


----------



## Wood

The lake is now permanently installed. Project DONE. Below are three pictures. The first is an over the top view of the BEEP track and the supports for the lake. The second shows the shims I used to level the lake and the last is a picture of the BEEP below the lake surface. 

I have been thinking about this project and figured out it is has 6 different steps. I am now at step 4, which is to model the Banff Springs Hotel. I am looking forward to the change from "track" work to modeling a structure.


----------



## Guest

Good work, Wood!!!!!!

See you next Sunday.


----------



## PatKn

Looks great Wood. Looking forward to following your progress on the hotel.


----------



## suzukovich

Nice work everybody

Wood The lake came out great. Enjoyed the launching of the SS Minnow. 

Anyway Made a new video with one of my latest purchases Atlas SD 40


----------



## DennyM

Great video.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful video, Suzukovich. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wood

Suzu, 

You have become quite adapt at the video production. Nice job. 

The other part, I so appreciate, is the detailing you continue to update on your layout. I haven't seen the cardinals before. Nice.....


----------



## suzukovich

Made another video with My New 3rd Rail SP SD9/7


----------



## Guest

I like the Black Widow paint scheme. Nice addition to your train inventory.


----------



## PatKn

With our Holiday Open house tomorrow, I needed to solve a problem immediately. I had converted a row of buildings to LEDs. Last Wednesday we went to install them back on the layout. The place where these buildings are located is on the opposite side of the layout from the control panel. I changed the power going to the lights from 14VAC to 12VDC. When we hooked up the buildings to the power nothing worked. I tried them at the control panel and it worked perfectly. Troubleshooting resulted in discovering the 12VDC was only 5 VDC at the building. This is why Edison lost to Westinghouse. DC Voltage has a greater loss over a long wire than AC. We ordered an AC to DC converter from Amazon with 2 day shipping. I returned the power to 14VAC. Last night I hooked up the AC to DC converter to the 14VAC close to the buildings. Everything works perfectly now. Tonight I need to solve a dead track problem and we're ready to open to the public tomorrow. Funny how there is always some last minute problem to solve.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Uhh... I can't see DC losing many volts as opposed to AC at the same current, clearly something else is in play here.


----------



## suzukovich

Passenger Train Collector said:


> I like the Black Widow paint scheme. Nice addition to your train inventory.


Thanks Brian. I know your not a fan of the music. My BlackBirds will get their shot when the replacement C&S SD9 arrives. First one, CC board shorted out after several iaps. I had a real hard time getting that engine to Lash up with the other Q SD9.


----------



## njrailer93

hey guys its been a little bit since ive posted here. been cray busy trying to close on this house. hopefully this week we should close. but anyhow i managed to sneak out and go to the November train show where i ran into Jim from scenic express. i was explaining my woes about my issues with water and he recommended envirotex. so i bought a new pond from from Dave and 2 enviro kits. i also bought some pond lilies from Jim and i salvaged some cat tails. so i ripped out the old pond and started to work on the new one. i got it dropped in last week and i just started to scene around it. had to re work the terrain around it. i still have alot of work to do but wanted to share some progress. i also weathered an ore car. the next step is to purchase some loads from don. and i also picked up some more ditch weeds from scenic express. i love these things.


----------



## Guest

Outstanding work. It all looks great.

Will you be able to move this layout to your new house?


----------



## sjm9911

Looks great, where you moving to?


----------



## njrailer93

most likely I will either try to sell the layout or just take what I want from it and dismantle it I'm staying in Jersey the house I'm buying is about five minutes away from where I am now and a big fixer upper so I don't plan on moving in for a while. The house has a three car garage so when I finish the house I play on building a decent sized train room in the garage with as big of a layout as I can fit


----------



## sjm9911

Cool, I'm in the process of buying a new house too. It sucks. Hopefully it's worth it. Where about do you live, I probably asked and forgot. I'm going a bit south, like ocean township.


----------



## PatKn

The pond looks great NJ. Nice work.

Last weekend was my train club's 32nd Holiday Open House. It was a great weekend. We had a very large turnout. I estimate over 2000 people visited the club over the three days. We had a line waiting to get in from 11 AM when we opened to 5 PM when we closed. I was running trains nonstop all weekend. Good time for both members and visitors. The local TV news showed up unexpectedly on Sunday. A five minute interview resulted in my 30 seconds of fame.  Unfortunately we were so busy I wasn't able to take any pictures. hwell: Overall it was a big success.


----------



## njrailer93

sjm9911 said:


> Cool, I'm in the process of buying a new house too. It sucks. Hopefully it's worth it. Where about do you live, I probably asked and forgot. I'm going a bit south, like ocean township.


 I'm in Monmouth county on the shore close to sandy hook.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The pond looks great! That's obviously good stuff!


----------



## njrailer93

Thanks gents. Apparently it's used to seal wood like you would find at bars. I have to add some kind of shore to the pond and maybe but some people fishing in not sure yet


----------



## suzukovich

Some cool work posted as usual. Two videos

1st one is my latest purchase and was experimenting with filters.

2nd one is my 3rd Rail CB&Q/C&S SD9s


----------



## Guest

Wonderful videos as usual, Suzukovich.


----------



## Lehigh74

Mostly doing small improvements this winter. The other day, I raised a bridge 5/16” so that my Reading TOFC will have clearance. I have had this car for almost a year and I can finally run it.


----------



## Guest

Like the bridge and the arched causeway. Great job, Lehigh.


----------



## Dano

I am in the middle of construction/deconstruction of my basement. The areas in my new train room are fixed in place and the layout sited. It fits across one end basically two 4'x5' sections joined by a 2'x3' section. I left about 18" around the two ends to allow access to all areas of the surface and to the storage underneath and the wall cabinets. In the future I could extend it but that is it for now. Better than no trains!


----------



## suzukovich

As usual a lot of great work.

For me slowly getting back into doing things. A few months ago I had rebuilt the train station.* I had decided to go with a rock retaining was around the station and platforms.* I came across a guy in Greece selling on E bay** stone work in various scales. I liked how it looked and bought 15 sheets.* Today I finished the last section.*** The printing is in 3d using wall paper. Yes wall paper.* Well it worked out rather well and easy to use. Once it dries excuse the pun ,it hard as a rock. Its*3D but not flat. When you rub your fingers on it you can feel the stone work. A couple of things to note: You need to dampen the wall paper to make it pliable, and it will take about 8 hrs to set and dry. Also when applying using the same technic as putting up wall paper plenty of glue and*you need to squeeze the air bubbles out as you are putting it on.

Here is the link to where I got this from http://www.ebay.com/sch/Buildi...e=&_ssn=starboc1*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The wall looks great, nice blend in with the paper. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for bringing this product to our attention. I have lots of walls to do with the new layout, so this is a strong consideration.


----------



## Bill Webb

Suzukovich I kept looking for the snow sheds and snow removal equipment. Really like the first video a lot. Made me feel like I was right there.


----------



## Lehigh74

There is a section of my layout that I’ve been wanting to finish for some time, but it’s all tracks and there isn’t much room to put anything of interest. I decided to make it a railroad work area with a gravel road. Since there isn’t much room, the only structures that would fit are sheds. I have had an Atlas speeder shed for a while, l got an OGR trackside shed a few years ago and I recently made a little storage shed with leftover Micromark lumber.









I used 3/16” pine stock to make the road crossings and roofing material to ramp the road up to track level. I ballasted the track, then masked it and applied ground cover. I’ve been using the dribble method recently to apply alcohol and scenic cement. it’s a bit tedious, but it really sticks the ballast/ground cover in place. The Micromark applicators make it easy to meter the right amount of fluid and to put it where you want it. You just need to make sure that you dribble and don’t squirt.

























Got it done just in time. Tomorrow it will be too hot to work in the attic train room.


----------



## DennyM

Lehigh, you do really good work.


----------



## Guest

Outstanding job, Lehigh. The crossings look great.

I'm working on the west turn back corner, playing with a black foam core road and building placement.


----------



## Lehigh74

Good to see your layout is up and running. The black foam board works well for streets. Are you using N scale track bed for the crossing?


----------



## Guest

Thanks Lehigh. The crossing is also foam core. The streets are 6" wide and the crossing pieces are 6" wide by 1 cm. I test ran a couple of trains over it and they ran fine. Where the roads cross curved track I plan to make a paper or cardboard template.


----------



## Lehigh74

You might want to consider using the N scale track bed for crossings on curves. It splits down the middle and it bends to conform to the curve. Since the sides taper, it’s not likely to catch a flange like the wood I used on my railroad scene or foam board.  It’s also a fairly good color match to the black foam board. I used it for my O27 trolley loop.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the tip, Lehigh. I'm going to make a curved crossing with the foam core. If I have trouble I will use this as my alternative.


----------



## Guest

Nice work Lehigh & Joe.


----------



## Wood

Suzo Nice work on your layout. The link to eBay did not locate the wall paper but I typed in "Stone work wall paper" in the category "Toys and Hobbies". Thanks for the tip it will be used on my layout.

Lehigh and Country Joe. As usual it is looking good on your layouts. Nice work.


----------



## Wood

Lehigh74, I hope you are still following this thread. Below is a picture you posted and I want to know what material you used to create the retaining wall.

Thanks...


----------



## Lehigh74

That is 1X4 pine scribed on the table saw about 1/16” deep at 1 inch intervals.


----------



## 89Suburban

Lehigh74 said:


> That is 1X4 pine scribed on the table saw about 1/16” deep at 1 inch intervals.


That's pretty nifty.


----------



## Wood

Lehigh74 said:


> That is 1X4 pine scribed on the table saw about 1/16” deep at 1 inch intervals.



Thank you!!


----------



## Lehigh74

Happy to help.


----------



## Wood

My first 2 tunnel portals. I used Scenic Express Pennsy stone portals. They are modified in width and height by cutting up two panels and making one. This is the beginning of my mountain by placing all of the portals on the table and building around them. I have 5 more to install.


----------



## PatKn

That mountain is taking shape, Wood. Fun to watch your progress.

I had a 4 day weekend due to the holiday. This gave me some time to work on some projects I've been too busy to get to. The first was my UFO that was inspired by a Lee Willis (who else?) post. I completed my flying saucer model. I added blue lights to the saucer using reel tape LEDs. I put a red LED in the cockpit. I used twisted pair magnet wire I got from Evans Supply to wire the LEDs. I attached the wire to the base of the saucer and then ran it through a hole I drilled in the dome. The saucer hangs from the wire which is fed by 12VDC. . The wire is very thin and doesn't show much. I plan to hang the UFO from the ceiling at the train club.

I also started mounting the military vehicles to my Menards flat cars. (also inspired by a Lee Willis post).


----------



## Wood

Totally COOL Pat!!!! That is an awesome model. I'll be looking forward to seeing that on the club layout. 

One won't be enough. You'll need multiple saucers for an alien invasion....


----------



## Guest

Pat, very unusual accessory. Gives meaning to the phrase that someone is watching.

Wood, the portals look good!!!!


----------



## PatKn

Wood said:


> One won't be enough. You'll need multiple saucers for an alien invasion....


Thanks. Actually, the model comes with two saucers. I only built one so far.


----------



## Guest

Wood, excellent progress. The portals look very good.

Pat, nice project. A flying saucer would be an interesting and unusual detail for visitors to find but lit up with an alien pilot makes it really stand out.


----------



## Bill Webb

Wood you continue to make rapid progress. Thanks for showing. We will steal refer to it when we finally get to this point.

Pat I like your guy. He appears to be friendly.


----------



## DennyM

Great work Wood.

Pat that is very cool.


----------



## balidas

Wood said:


> My first 2 tunnel portals. I used Scenic Express Pennsy stone portals. They are modified in width and height by cutting up two panels and making one. This is the beginning of my mountain by placing all of the portals on the table and building around them. I have 5 more to install.
> 
> View attachment 312865
> 
> 
> View attachment 312881
> 
> 
> View attachment 312889


That is looking amazing Wood! The hotel is a work of art & the portals will set the whole scene off. 



PatKn said:


> That mountain is taking shape, Wood. Fun to watch your progress.
> 
> I had a 4 day weekend due to the holiday. This gave me some time to work on some projects I've been too busy to get to. The first was my UFO that was inspired by a Lee Willis (who else?) post. I completed my flying saucer model. I added blue lights to the saucer using reel tape LEDs. I put a red LED in the cockpit. I used twisted pair magnet wire I got from Evans Supply to wire the LEDs. I attached the wire to the base of the saucer and then ran it through a hole I drilled in the dome. The saucer hangs from the wire which is fed by 12VDC. . The wire is very thin and doesn't show much. I plan to hang the UFO from the ceiling at the train club.
> 
> I also started mounting the military vehicles to my Menards flat cars. (also inspired by a Lee Willis post).
> 
> View attachment 312977
> 
> 
> View attachment 312985
> 
> 
> View attachment 312993
> 
> 
> View attachment 313001


I immediately thought of George Jetson.


----------



## Wood

Tonight was the start of the mountain base. I have several techniques to use. This is a hidden area and so the first goal was to try using plaster cloth. Step one was to build a frame work which I used cardboard strips and attached that with hot glue. Next was to stick several pieces of Styrofoam which I cut with a hot wire cutter. See pics one and two below.



















The next step was to apply the plaster cloth. First time out and it took a little fiddling to find the best technique. However, I am impressed. It sets in 15 minutes and creates a hard shell which can be painted. See pics three and four below.



















From a cost point of view. Plaster cloth from Woodland scenic is $11.95 for 10 sq. ft. From Amazon you can buy 48 sq. ft. for $15.22 with no shipping cost if you are a prime member.

https://smile.amazon.com/ACTIVA-Rigid-Plaster-Cloth-pounds/dp/B00164OUF0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1496283841&sr=8-1&keywords=plaster+cloth


----------



## PatKn

Great start, Wood. You're really rolling now.


----------



## Guest

Very good start, Wood. This scene is going to be dynamic.


----------



## DennyM

Getting there Wood.


----------



## mikew

Haven’t posted any pics in ages so here are a few. Lionmaster Class A in all its glory!!

MIKE


----------



## mikew

Its better with the pictures!!


----------



## Wood

Mike, Great pictures, excellent scenery and I love those Lionmasters. I see you are using O27 profile track. It is my preferred track. What diameter curves are you using?


----------



## mikew

Hi Wood, Thanks for the message. At the moment it is mostly 027 diameter as the layout was originally built for my collection of post war stuff. That said I now have a liking for the more modern models with all the sounds but living over here in England space is nothing like you chaps have in your basements!

I am however gradually amassing 042 and 054 curves and will do a reworking at some point. Presently I just cant work up the enthusiasm to rip it all up so am just "playing trains" until the urge grips me.

By having a "round the loft" layout with most curves are disguised by either a tunnel or trees and standing in the middle the sharp curves arnt so bad as you don’t get to see the cab overhang. I have all the Lionmaster engines and love them to bits. I would really like to get the remade Challenger and Class A in Legacy with whistle smoke but at the moment they are out of reach due to the £ v $ rate and the high cost of shipping. You can never find them for sale over here!! I count myself lucky to have the last Big Boy model with this feature - the sounds an this engine a just amazing.

I will dig out a few more pics


CHEERS MIKE


----------



## Guest

Good work, Mike, wonderful photos. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Beautiful loco, Mike. The layout is looking very good as well.


----------



## mikew

Here are a few more - The first one is right at the start with an early MTH Challenger.


----------



## mikew

Thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## DennyM

Mike, those are great pictures. I really like you layout. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Guest

Great pictures, Mike. I really love the Challenger with all the smoke.


----------



## mikew

Thanks for all the positive messages - it means a lot.

This is the last few. The Challenger in this the first pic is a Legacy Lionmaster - it replaced the earlier MTH one.

Frank (Red October) might recognize the building in one of the shots - one of several he kindly supplied after taking down his layout. In fact it was that layout that prompted me to try scenery with tinplate track and the first time I had done anything like that since being a kid..... and that was a long time ago!

MIKE


----------



## Wood

Mike, Your layout looks wonderful. Nice job in so many different ways. Keep sharing your progress. Everyone appears to appreciate you great input.

For me, I have finished the lower level portals. There are 2 entrances and 3 exits. I used Scenic Express Pennsy Styrofoam portals and stone work. My Mother was from Pennsylvania and we spent a lot of time there. I saw this stone work and remember it vividly. This is a very good rendition and it is easy to work with. Easily cut with a hot wire or hot knife and easily touched up with rattle cans.

I had to modify all but two. I used hot glue to bind them together and secure them to the table top. Hot glue is not the most durable glue. However, it is easy to pull things apart and redo if you make a mistake. And, if it holds up for the next 10 years I'm good with that. Somebody is going to pull it all down someday anyhow.


































The last picture comes from my daily drive to work. It shows the blasting cuts in the rock and vegetation growth. The long straitions are from the blasting drills. It is a common practice for removing large chunks of mountain. I hope to model this type of rock that will rise from the lower stone retaining wall and portals up to the bottom of the lake and hotel. From there the mountain will rise around the hotel and up the back wall touching the Canadian Rockies back drop.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Mike, The layout looks excellent!!

Wood, Now I am starting to get an idea how your mountain with all the portals will look. Very good!! That is an excellent rock face in the last photo to emulate!


----------



## Guest

Mike, your layout looks great.

Wood, excellent job on the portals. You are making a lot of very good progress.


----------



## mikew

Thanks again. Wood that sure looks complicated.................and very impressive!!

MIKE


----------



## suzukovich

Mike the progress on your layout looks great. Wood the portals look good. The rock face pictured in the last photo would fit right in as to what your doing and will look great. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehigh74

Wood – I’ve been following along and I enjoy seeing the progress you have made. The PRR portals and walls look great. Looking forward to seeing what it looks like with the mountain finished and a boat sailing around the lake.

Mike – It looks like you have an attic layout like me. I wish I had though ahead like you and painted a sky backdrop.


----------



## Guest

Mike, you have a super layout. Thanks for your photos. Having your layout in the UK, you don't have all of the O-Gauge suppliers we have readily available. Even more credit to you for making it all work.


----------



## Guest

I really like the rock formations that Wood has shown in his photo. They were found on the road leading from the mainland to Jamestown Island. What I particularly like are the vertical rod marks. Since we are using Narragansett Bay as a motivation, this would be a good effect to incorporate in our new layout.

Thanks Wood.


----------



## mikew

Thank you Brian. Lehigh - I have to confess I painted on the background sky after some of the scenery and track was down!!..............never again!!

MIKE


----------



## DennyM

Mike, being do far away, it's a shame you can't come to the TCA train show in York, Pennsylvania. They have it twice a year at the York fairgrounds. You would love it. Nothing but trains (in all gauges) in I think five or six buildings. Also anything you need for layouts and accessories. A lot of walking is involved.

I remember the first time I went. I was standing in a building called the 'Orange Hall' and I guess my jaw was on the ground. A fellow walked up to me and asked me if I was overwhelmed. I told him saying I'm overwhelmed is like telling someone standing in front of a tidal wave they might feel a little moisture.

Plus you get to meet a lot of the guys from MTF.


----------



## Lehigh74

Wood – I was wondering if you are going to remove the black girder spans once you have the mountain to “support” the track around Lake Louise.


----------



## mikew

Yes Denny, I have heard much about York and would love to go there some time. Here in the UK there is only one shop that stocks anything American 0 Gauge. To give you an example of what we don’t have - I went to a 530 stall toy and model train collectors show last weekend. Not a single stallholder dedicated to American 3 rail 0 and only 2 (yes 2!!) Items for sale in the whole show - both Lionel.

That said there are quite a few of us into your trains over here and I am lucky to belong to a small informal group we call "American Train Club" which meets up regularly - in fact we are all out to lunch the week after next.

One day soon I will get across your way...........................

CHEERS MIKE


----------



## Guest

Mike, does a Brit named Nick one of those who you meet with? He has a son named Mason.


----------



## Wood

Lehigh74 said:


> Wood – I was wondering if you are going to remove the black girder spans once you have the mountain to “support” the track around Lake Louise.


I wasn't planning on that. Too much of a chance runaway jumping off the mountain.


----------



## Guest

I picked up a couple of pieces of Woodland Scenics N scale foam roadbed and finished the crossings on the west end of the layout.

















Lehigh74 suggested using the roadbed. It's really easy to use and worked great. Thanks Lehigh.


----------



## Wood

Wow, that does look good. Lehigh knows lots of tricks. Good guy!

Are you going to get some stripping and put street lines in? I use Prostripe 1/8" white and yellow. Available on Amazon.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the suggestion, Wood. I will look for the pinstripe.


----------



## mikew

HI Brian,

If you mean the Nick who sometimes posts on the "other forum" - I know of him and we have chatted but we have never met.

MIKE


----------



## Guest

Yes Mike, he is the one. I lost touch with him after joining the MTF. When you speak to him the next time, please say hello for me. You might mention the MTF and ask him to join with us.


----------



## Guest

Very neat street crossing, Joe.


----------



## PatKn

This weekend I finished mounting the military vehicles to my Menards Flatcars. I have a few additional tasks I want to do yet.
1. Add wheel chocks and chains for better realism
2. I mistakenly purchased two Russian Gaz "Jeeps" because I mistook them for US Jeeps. I either need to sell them or add US Star decals and use them anyway. (They look like US Jeeps.)
3. Find a way to store the flatcars. Only two of the six flatcars fit in their Menards boxes. Since I don't have a layout and run my trains at my club, I need to be able to store and transport the flatcars without damaging the guns on the attached cars. 
4. Paint the Howitzers.


----------



## mikew

Wow - Great job!


----------



## Lehigh74

Good looking flatcars Pat. If you, me and GRJ got together, we could make a train as long as the one on Menards May/June thread (and almost as long as Lee's). The canons will look much better in green. Adding chains may be difficult on these. I tried adding cables (22 gauge steel wire), but gave up after I broke a few hitches/hooks off the vehicles. And you are right to be concerned about damaging the guns. I broke off a 50 cal gun and an ammo box without even realizing it until I found them on the platform.


----------



## Guest

Nice work, Pat.


----------



## Lehigh74

The crossings look good Joe. It’s the little details like that that make a great scene.

Interesting that striping came up. For crosswalks, I probably should have tried pin striping, but I had been using strips of stickum label that I cut by hand with an Exacto. I had mixed results with stickability so last night I removed them and tried a Woodland Scenics road striping pen. The paint from the pen soaks in to the black craft board and the stripes are kind of thin (probably scaled for HO). I had to make several applications to get the color and the width. It was easier than I thought it would be to use. It looks a bit like old stripes on fresh asphalt. I have a few roads made from 80 grit sandpaper. I tested a pen on that and it seemed to work well (looks like fresh stripes on old asphalt).


----------



## DennyM

Looks good Pat. Maybe the Russian Jeeps could be captured and are being transported somewhere for inspection.


----------



## Wood

Pat, They certainly do look like US Jeeps, put the stars and stripes on it and you're good.

You might not have a layout but I sure love the workbench. Looks like mine in the middle of a project.


----------



## PatKn

Wood said:


> You might not have a layout but I sure love the workbench. Looks like mine in the middle of a project.


More like the middle of multiple projects.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Pat, I'm trying to figure the same thing out for my pile of military stuff and the Menard's flatcars I'm putting them on. I need a way to carry them around after everything is together, same issue as you are facing.


----------



## PatKn

John, If you figure it out post your result. I'll do the same.


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Very neat street crossing, Joe.


Thanks Brian.



Lehigh74 said:


> The crossings look good Joe. It’s the little details like that that make a great scene.
> 
> Interesting that striping came up. For crosswalks, I probably should have tried pin striping, but I had been using strips of stickum label that I cut by hand with an Exacto. I had mixed results with stickability so last night I removed them and tried a Woodland Scenics road striping pen. The paint from the pen soaks in to the black craft board and the stripes are kind of thin (probably scaled for HO). I had to make several applications to get the color and the width. It was easier than I thought it would be to use. It looks a bit like old stripes on fresh asphalt. I have a few roads made from 80 grit sandpaper. I tested a pen on that and it seemed to work well (looks like fresh stripes on old asphalt).


Thanks for the WS roadbed suggestion.

I am going to look for pin striping in an auto parts store. I think it would be easier than the WS pen, though that will be my backup plan.


----------



## Guest

Pat, the flatcars look great. 

You could remove the Russian markings from the jeeps and paint them to use as civilian vehicles or as a load on a car carrier.


----------



## Lehigh74

Country Joe said:


> Thanks for the WS roadbed suggestion.
> 
> I am going to look for pin striping in an auto parts store. I think it would be easier than the WS pen, though that will be my backup plan.


You're welcome.

Pin stripe tape is probably your best bet for the black craft board. The ink from the striping pen soaks in to the craft board. Looks like its going to work out for me on the sandpaper though.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

PatKn said:


> John, If you figure it out post your result. I'll do the same.


Pat, this will probably be my solution, I've used the BCW boxes before. For shorter cars you can probably use the 3200 count boxes, but the 14" cars are too long for that box.

BCW 5000 Count Storage Box (Full Lid)

Interior Dimensions (WxHxD): 17 5/8 x 15 1/8 x 3 3/4


----------



## PatKn

Thanks John. I take a look at them.


----------



## balidas

PatKn said:


> This weekend I finished mounting the military vehicles to my Menards Flatcars. I have a few additional tasks I want to do yet.
> 1. Add wheel chocks and chains for better realism
> 2. I mistakenly purchased two Russian Gaz "Jeeps" because I mistook them for US Jeeps. I either need to sell them or add US Star decals and use them anyway. (They look like US Jeeps.)
> 3. Find a way to store the flatcars. Only two of the six flatcars fit in their Menards boxes. Since I don't have a layout and run my trains at my club, I need to be able to store and transport the flatcars without damaging the guns on the attached cars.
> 4. Paint the Howitzers.
> 
> View attachment 314930
> 
> 
> View attachment 314938
> 
> 
> View attachment 314946


That's going to be a great looking consist!


----------



## bluecomet400

This week I did a fun and very satisfying project. 

I've been having difficulty getting some of my prewar locos to go through switches without power interruption and the related E-unit activation. After having 4 of them professionally serviced with new pickup rollers, the problem still wasn't cured. 

On the recommendation of Gunrunner John, I added a wire tether between the tender's pickup roller and the hot lead on the E-unit, effectively creating another pickup roller for the loco. At first, I was hesitant to do this as my trains are all original and I'm trying to keep them that way, but he convinced me that this was a minor "sin" because the wire could be easily removed to return it to "stock." I tried it on one of my 263E locos, and it worked like a charm. It goes through every switch without skipping a beat--it's the best this 80-year-old loco has ever run. I will be making this upgrade to other locos in the fleet as time allows. Thanks John!


----------



## Guest

Good fix, John, and Gunrunner John is simply the best at giving excellent advice to cure most operating issues.He is a gem for us all.

Anxious to see how this works first hand.


----------



## Wood

john, Any chance you could take a picture of the tether???? I'd like to see how you stabilized it.


----------



## bluecomet400

Wood said:


> john, Any chance you could take a picture of the tether???? I'd like to see how you stabilized it.


Sure thing, I'll post later tonight. On the tender, all I did was run the wire from the pickup roller up through the truck, along the underside of the frame, and through the slot where the drawbar is attached. On the loco, I attached spliced the wire into the hot lead coming off the E-unit, then down and through the slot where the drawbar pin is attached. For the connection, right now I'm just using a wire nut to join the 2 wires until the pins that Gunrunner recommended arrive in the mail.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's what the connectors look like. They're just machine pins and sockets, solder them to the wire and heatshrink the whole mess. Obviously, you can use black wire to hide it better between units, these were actually pictures of TMCC antenna connections inside the boiler of a steamer.


----------



## bluecomet400

Here's how it looks on my prewar Blue Comet; I didn't do anything to secure it other than running it through holes already there, and it runs great the way it is. Once I get the connector pins, there will also be heat-shrink tubing for added protection. Thanks again, Gunrunner. This fix is without a doubt the best thing I've ever seen to improve the "driveability" of prewar trains.


----------



## Wood

Thanks John, Nice job.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The bonus is that it's easy to do and totally reversible for those purists that don't want to deface their collectables.


----------



## Wood

Progress on the mountain. The last post showed the portals installed. This will show the berms needed and ballasting the track at the portals. Spence encouraged me to go to Amazon and buy a 50' roll of plaster cloth. So glad for that piece of advice! The first photos are the modeled berms needed for the gently descending slops of the track.


















These photos show the ballasting on all the entrances.



















The next step is to dark color the berms and then build interior dark rock walls to hide the inside when peering through the portals.


----------



## DennyM

Looking good Wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## PatKn

Wood,
So far, So Good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Very nice work, Wood. You are making great progress.

I paved the little parking lot next to the Ice Cream Shop.


----------



## Guest

Looking good Wood. Joe, you must be having fun with your new railroad.


----------



## Wood

Joe, Your new layout is so clean and neat! The more I work on mine the nastier it gets....  Once I finish this mountain I am going to do a mega restore of all of my scenes before I start on the east side of the layout.


----------



## cole226

great looking work everybody.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lehigh74

Wood,

Why are you putting the berm on the inside of the portals? Won’t that be hidden under the mountain?

I used rigid foam inside my tunnel. Easy to shape with a knife or claw hammer and then paint with dark gray latex paint to look like blasted rock. I have also seen aluminum foil used…crinkle it up, flatten a bit and spray paint…even easier than the foam. I wish I had done a better job of adding walls under my mountain between tracks and between levels. As it is now, you can see the lights from one train thru the portal of the other tracks…I’ll get to it one day.


----------



## Wood

Lehigh74 said:


> Wood,
> 
> Why are you putting the berm on the inside of the portals? Won’t that be hidden under the mountain?
> 
> *Because you can see the track for about 18" into the portal. In one spot it is about 24"
> *
> 
> I used rigid foam inside my tunnel. Easy to shape with a knife or claw hammer and then paint with dark gray latex paint to look like blasted rock. I have also seen aluminum foil used…crinkle it up, flatten a bit and spray paint…even easier than the foam. I wish I had done a better job of adding walls under my mountain between tracks and between levels. As it is now, you can see the lights from one train thru the portal of the other tracks…I’ll get to it one day.


_*I am using the Heki product you recommended. It is flexible, low profile, attach it to supports and paint it black so it will hide everything and not be too noticeable*_.


Lehigh74 said:


> _*I am trying to make this as realistic as possible and still maintain all of the different features running under the mountain. That is a good suggestion about seeing the lights of other trains running on different tracks through different portals. I'll have to take a look at that.*_


----------



## Wood

Good progress today. All the track is ballasted and the berms are finished and painted. I ballasted to a point where you could not see the end of the track. The berms are built so it appears they go through the entire tunnel. Watered down grey and black acrylic paint were used to cover the newspaper and plaster cloth shaped berm. It looks pretty good. to me.











The inside of the tunnels were also lined with the Heki stone panels from scenic express (thank you Lehigh!). I sprayed them with flat black to tone down their appearance. You can see them adjacent to the Portal. I also placed them down far enough to prevent seeing any other objects inside the mountain by viewing into the tunnel. Plaster cloth will be used to connect the intersections of each panel.


----------



## DennyM

Your getting there Wood. It's looking good.


----------



## Guest

Excellent progress, Wood. It looks great.


----------



## Lehigh74

Wood - I don't recall recommending those stone panels. They look really good, but I don't think I'm the guy to thank.


----------



## ChessieSystem

I like those stone panels! I'll have to remember them when I start on my layout.


----------



## Spence

For lining the inside of the tunnels I've used krinkled up aluminum foil painted black. Everything is looking good Wood.


----------



## Guest

Two words come to mind in terms of Wood's work on his layout, *Master Modeler*.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Spence said:


> For lining the inside of the tunnels I've used krinkled up aluminum foil painted black. Everything is looking good Wood.


We recently did that for the modular club layout. I was amazed how easy it was and how good it looked from outside the tunnel.


----------



## Wood

Lehigh74 said:


> Wood - I don't recall recommending those stone panels. They look really good, but I don't think I'm the guy to thank.


You are correct Lehigh74 it was njrailer93. My apologies to you and NJ. I do like the material. Very easy to work with and realistic looking.


----------



## njrailer93

Wood said:


> You are correct Lehigh74 it was njrailer93. My apologies to you and NJ. I do like the material. Very easy to work with and realistic looking.


Wood you have done an excellent job I like the stone walls you did on the outside of the tunnel where did you pick up those


----------



## Wood

njrailer93 said:


> Wood you have done an excellent job I like the stone walls you did on the outside of the tunnel where did you pick up those


Same place as the Heki - Scenic Express. Be sure to look at the "Pennsy" System. The others are a bit cheesy.

http://www.sceneryexpress.com/PENNSY-System/products/1081/

PS - Thanks for your nice comment. It is a work in progress.....


----------



## njrailer93

You just cut them to size and laid them out?


----------



## Wood

njrailer93 said:


> You just cut them to size and laid them out?



Yes NJ, They are painted Styrofoam, 5/8" thick. You can shave, cut and touchup paint. In the picture below the arch is widened by cutting a second arch, gluing the pieces together and touching up the paint with a rattle can. I used a hot glue gun.


----------



## seayakbill

Nice work.

Bill


----------



## PatKn

Nice job, Wood. The mountain is really shaping up nicely.


----------



## PatKn

This weekend I added a tether to my two Pennsy Beeps. This should keep them from losing electrical contact when going over switches. I'll bring them down to the club this Wednesday night to see how they run. Next step is to add tethers to my four military Beeps. (Army, Navy, Air Force and Marines).


----------



## Spence

They look good especially with the tethers above the couplers.


----------



## Wood

PatKn said:


> This weekend I added a tether to my two Pennsy Beeps. This should keep them from losing electrical contact when going over switches. I'll bring them down to the club this Wednesday night to see how they run. Next step is to add tethers to my four military Beeps. (Army, Navy, Air Force and Marines).
> 
> View attachment 321113
> 
> 
> View attachment 321121


Pat is that a dual pickup for center rail power and outside rail ground?


----------



## PatKn

Wood said:


> Pat is that a dual pickup for center rail power and outside rail ground?


That's right, Wood.


----------



## Wood

Better safe then sorry... On my Postwar I only used a power pickup. The BEEPs are small!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

For the BEEPs with the traction tire, if you have insulated tracks for signals, you can end up with only one wheel on the outside rail. The two-wire tether solves that problem very neatly. I have a pair of Reading BEEPs that I'm going to run in tandem, and they'll get the dual tether. Actually, they'll probably get more as I'll put sound in one and add a speaker to the other one. I also will run all four motors.


----------



## Wood

Leave it to the engineers.


----------



## Bill Webb

*Some of us call this real progress.*

Today's delivery 📦


----------



## Bill Webb

*The driver knew his business*

Weaving thirty foot LBLs between the trees.


----------



## Wood

Oh Bill, you're going to have a HUGE layout!!! hahaha


----------



## DennyM

Holy Smoke! That's not for your layout is it?? Or are you building a room for your layout?


----------



## Wood

DennyM said:


> Holy Smoke! That's not for your layout is it?? Or are you building a room for your layout?


I knew I'd get someone's attention...  Denny, Bill is building a train room...


----------



## DennyM

Wood said:


> I knew I'd get someone's attention...  Denny, Bill is building a train room...


Can you imagine someone building a layout with that much wood? I would love to be involved with a project like that.


----------



## Wood

:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

That's real progress, Bill. Who doesn't like building materials, especially for a new train room.


----------



## Spence

Speaking of building materials!! Brian; what's going on in Maine?


----------



## Guest

That is really exciting, Bill. Good luck with the build.


----------



## PatKn

Got to try out my teathered Beeps on the club layout. There is a O-72/O-96 curved switch that small engines have a problem with. They ran beautifully with no problems. Took this video with my cell phone. Not too steady without my tripod.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They should run great, four pickups and eight wheels makes for much cleaner operation. My little handcar with the trailing cargo car runs like a top over all sorts of stuff, wiring the second set of pickups in made all the difference.


----------



## Wood

Pat, They look like a speeder on a mission. I have a diesel that occasionally drops power over a pair of switches that are back to back and I know the distance between the pick-ups is the problem. This is the second post about pick-ups, yours and Bluecomet's.

The scenery on that layout is excellent. Love the mountain in the second half of the clip. Nice job!!!


----------



## PatKn

Thanks Wood. It does run smoothly. That's the O-96/O-72 switch at the end of the curve in the first part of the video. It doesn't even hesitate. Now on to my 4 military Beeps.


----------



## Wood

PatKn said:


> Thanks Wood. It does run smoothly. That's the O-96/O-72 switch at the end of the curve in the first part of the video. It doesn't even hesitate. Now on to my 4 military Beeps.


My gosh, everyone is into military loads. Good luck with that and I'll watch for your pictures.


----------



## Bill Webb

*Yesterday's progress*

In answer to the questions. We are adding on to the garage and turning the building into a train room.

Paula's family are contractors and her brother from NC is doing this. She knows how to build. I do not know how. When I walked onto the jobsite of my contractor customers, it was not to build anything but to handle their insurance.

Yesterday we got the framing for two walls up and other assorted stuff.


----------



## Bill Webb

*Walls going up*

Using some of the pile of lumber. Still yesterday.


----------



## Bill Webb

*Where we ended up at 6:50 PM yesterday.*

The novice (me) thought that we did well. Our son in law David was also here and used to build homes. We had some experienced people and one handicap... me.


----------



## Wood

Great start Bill. Keep them moving!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice train room, just needs a roof.  Lookin' good so far.


----------



## Guest

I added a 4'x7.5' second level and modified the lower level a little over the last few days. These pictures show the progress I have made. The buildings are just placed to give me some ideas for scenery. My wife suggested not expanding it as in the plan above. I will live with it like this for a while and see how I like it.

















I modified the lower level by removing the passing siding. I took out the switch on the left of the middle of the E but left the one on the right making an industrial siding. This makes 5 sidings for a way freight to switch cars on the main level.









That's it for now.


----------



## Spence

Bill; great start. :thumbsup: Please keep posting the progress photos.


----------



## Wood

Hi Joe, The upper level will give you a lot of opportunity to model scenery and that's a good idea. It appears your layout runs behind the area in the pictures. You may have posted a layout design, and I may have missed that. Could you sketch a rough outline of your layout with the new upper section included? 

What are you using for the green turf on the top of the layout? 

Just curious....


----------



## Wood

Bill, the pad looks to be roughly 20'X30'. Is that a good guess?


----------



## Guest

Joe, you sure are making good progress. I like the second level.


----------



## Guest

Bill, the way you are going this week, you will be setting track after the 4th.


----------



## PatKn

Looks like it will be something good special Bill. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood

*Banff Hotel*

The hotel is located. The pedestals have been attached to the table and the platform sits squarely on them, it can easily be lifted off and moved. I bolted 2”x2” pedestals with hanger bolts for the platform so that it would be very stable. If it shifts at all it will not teeter or fall. The first picture is from the bottom of the stairwell and the second is from the far adjacent corner. The long distance photos are so you can get a good orientation of the location relative to the entire layout.

The last picture shows the interior stone work to imitate a true tunnel. Lots of touch up work left to do. If you look closely you can see the pedestals in the top of the last picture.

Next step is to work on the lower cliffs to enclose the entire upper platform.


----------



## Guest

Hi Wood, here's the trackplan as it is right now. I used Railmodeller Pro to design the plan so it's easy to post.









I'm not sure how to scenic the upper level. I may go with a city inside the loop or build a hill there. Either way will make a view block so it's not as obvious that the train is just running on an oval.

The green turf is Woodland Scenics Ready Grass. I used the Green Grass color. My layout uses 1" thick extruded foam covered with carpet padding and WS Ready Grass. The mat gives a finished look right away, is a better surface to work with than trying to apply scenery directly on the carpet padding, and I can add ground foam and other scenery materials as I make progress.

The carpet padding really reduces the noise of trains running on FasTrack. The upper oval uses MTH Realtrax. I had enough of it available so it made sense to use it.


----------



## Wood

I do remember that plan. It looks nice. I like all of the sidings because you can do some real operations or if you want you can just run a lazy train around the whole plan. By adding the upper level you now have some hidden space where the trains just pop out. Nice!!

The noise reduction is a nice feature of the foam with carpet covering. 

You have made a lot of progress and I enjoy your posts sharing your ideas. (Particularly that one about using N scale track bed for roads and crossings!)


----------



## PatKn

Wood, the layout is looking better every day. 
Joe, nice looking plan. Lots of running options. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Thanks Wood. If I just want to watch the wheels go round I can run 2 train on the lower line and have 3 trains running, or I can let one run on the upper oval and run 1 train on the lower main and switch all the industries.

Your layout looks great. The overall pictures give a real feeling for it. I'm going to try to do a couple of overall shots of my layout.


----------



## Lehigh74

Looking good Joe. Rigid foam is great as a support for the upper level.

Wood – This is the first that I have gotten a look at your overall layout. You are giving me basement envy. It’s getting too hot lately to play with trains in my attic layout.


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Joe, you sure are making good progress. I like the second level.


Thanks Brian.



PatKn said:


> Joe, nice looking plan. Lots of running options.


Thanks Pat. 



Lehigh74 said:


> Looking good Joe. Rigid foam is great as a support for the upper level.


Thanks Lehigh.


----------



## Guest

Looking good, Wood. The inside of the tunnels came out nicely. This is going to be a spectacular scene.


----------



## Bill Webb

*Wood very close. Twenty six deep by twenty.*



Wood said:


> Bill, the pad looks to be roughly 20'X30'. Is that a good guess?


The existing is something like 26 wide by 23 deep.

Zoning is creating problems due to required setback. What else is new?


----------



## DennyM

That's a great plan. I'll be watching your progress.


----------



## Wood

Lehigh74 said:


> Looking good Joe. Rigid foam is great as a support for the upper level.
> 
> Wood – This is the first that I have gotten a look at your overall layout. You are giving me basement envy. It’s getting too hot lately to play with trains in my attic layout.


Oh yes, Never goes over 71 or under 55 degrees, the humidifier keeps it at 50-55%. When I started, little did I know where it was going!  

The one mistake I made was not painting all the overhead pipes and joists black. Black knocks down their appearance. It would be difficult to do that now.


----------



## mikew

Made a few changes to accommodate a new water tower that believe it or not I found on English E/Bay! New tower now at station, old one moved to yard area to place a very "tired" example. The little guys on my layout have been really busy!!

Still needs abit more weathering I think......

MIKE


----------



## Guest

Nice new water tower, Mike.


----------



## DennyM

Very nice Mike


----------



## Guest

Very nice work, Mike. The new water tower looks great.


----------



## mikew

Thanks all.

MIKE


----------



## Wood

MikeW, nice scenery work, your water tank looks great and I like the passenger station a lot. I have seen that station, I think on Scenic Express, who modeled it? How long is it?


----------



## mikew

Wood - thank you.

The station was bought at a model railway show over here in England about 3 years ago. It was just a bag of bits that I then had to assemble as best I could. I added the lighting and weathered it as I went.

It is about 22 inches long and I think might be Atlas? Not really sure as there is nothing to buy over here at all to compare it with. For my part a lucky find!

CHEERS MIKE


----------



## Guest

Looking good, Mike. You have made a lot of progress on your layout.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Your scenery looks great, Mike!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Webb

*Like the water tower. Wood your progress continues.*

Sorry to be slow posting; we are making progress for "Two old men."

Truth be told, we have had some help.

Second day was LBLs... 8 of them.


----------



## Bill Webb

*Third day was joist hangers, joists, and floor.*

Gee it was hot and nobody stopped by to get waylaid. 

Charles cut a lot for day 4.


----------



## Bill Webb

*And day 4, Saturday, we framed the front and lots of of*

little stuff. Finally we can get an idea of the size.

Charles's transmission died and his son drove his pickup truck to pick him up and go home (2.5 hours near Wake Forrest).

After dinner, I went to Rudee Inlet to fish the next day. More heat and sunshine 65 miles off the beach. That wasn't smart but we had yellowfin tuna tonight. Shashimi was better than grilled.


----------



## Bill Webb

*Paula and I are a bit intimidated at the amount of space we*

are looking at for trains, especially when the existing garage is six feet longer than the addition. I tried to take a picture but the light wasn't right.

This is the interior of the new section.

PTC and I discussed starting a separate thread on this since it will be virtually from the ground up. We are going to need a lot of help and maybe we can all learn from the adventure.

So this will be the last post here and we will begin a new thread with some background and catch-up in a few days.

Thanks everyone.

Bill and Paula


----------



## Spence

Great photos and explanations. :thumbsup: I look forward to the new post.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for keeping us up to date on the progress of your addition, Bill. Looks great.


----------



## Wood

Progress - The lower mountain has walls. 

Technique - Picture # 1 shows the work to be done and Pic #2 shows the preparation for building the walls. The right side of the mountain has a vertical drop and that meant using high density Styrofoam cut with a hot knife. The image is an emulation of the approach to the Newport bridges. The long vertical lines are blasting cuts to sheer the wall. 

The remainder of the wall was done with cardboard strips to give it shape, chunks of Styrofoam to give it character and plaster cloth to bind it all together. The image here was to match the Canadian Rockies picture above the lake. The last section of the wall will be a smooth hillside snickered with lots of Spruce trees to look like the hillsides of the Rockies. 

A note on Plaster Cloth. It is MESSY, inexpensive and relatively easy to work with. It smoothes out the edges of your work and gives a solid binding to hold everything together. It gets firm in 1-2 minutes, gets ridged in 30 minutes and takes 24 hours for the water to evaporate. 

















Starting with right side of the wall you will see the portals which are all lined with rock walls and the first Plaster Cloth wall.









Next is the vertical drop with Styrofoam and cut blasting marks.









Finally the far left with Portals, Rock tunnels and Mountain walls to the bottom of the lake and track.









My next step is to work on the top of the elevated track and create a tunnel behind the hotel. NO idea how I am going to do that....


----------



## Guest

Wood, this project is coming along nicely. Beautiful job. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM

Wood it's looking really good.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PatKn

Looking real good, Wood.  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehigh74

I’ve been wondering how you were going to do the lower mountain walls, but I think you nailed it. The problem with the tunnel behind the hotel is, you are going to hide part of that beautiful backdrop.


----------



## Guest

Excellent progress, Wood. Very, very nice work.


----------



## Wood

Lehigh74 said:


> I’ve been wondering how you were going to do the lower mountain walls, but I think you nailed it. The problem with the tunnel behind the hotel is, you are going to hide part of that beautiful backdrop.


A good point Lehigh. The Banff Springs is located in the foothills of the Canadian Rockies. The whole goal is to recreate those foothills. I have thought about not creating a tunnel on the upper level just because of the picture. If I can figure it out it will be a low tunnel gently blending into the picture. It appears to me that the upper level is too flat, some kind of elevation needs to be incorporated. Perspective is everything on a layout. We'll see....

Thanks to all of you for your comments. One step at a time and it will get done.


----------



## Spence

Wood; the layout is really shaping up. I've got to get my rear end over to Newport.


----------



## Wood

Spence said:


> Wood; the layout is really shaping up. I've got to get my rear end over to Newport.


Anytime Spence... Call me. I've gotten some great new passenger consists. Building up my inventory for that long run to Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Bill Webb

Great progress. This is going to be spectacular.


----------



## Wood

*Mountain Forest*

The mountain has it's first forest, blending into the picture. All lower rocks stained. Done for the weekend and it was a good one.


----------



## DennyM

I think I'm officially jealous.


----------



## PatKn

Wood,
Can't tell if you have the room from the picture but one option is to add a forested slope matching the backdrop behind the hotel and have the train tracks disappear behind the trees instead of a tunnel.


----------



## Spence

Wood; great scene, great photo. :appl::appl:


----------



## Wood

PatKn said:


> Wood,
> Can't tell if you have the room from the picture but one option is to add a forested slope matching the backdrop behind the hotel and have the train tracks disappear behind the trees instead of a tunnel.



I think I do have the room, good suggestion. I ordered 100 more trees last night. Tks, Pat


----------



## bluecomet400

Looks great, Wood!!


----------



## Guest

It looks fabulous, Wood. I really like Pat's idea of using trees as a view block.


----------



## Guest

Absolutely wonderful job on the Banff scene, Wood.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Wood said:


> The mountain has it's first forest, blending into the picture. All lower rocks stained. Done for the weekend and it was a good one.


That scene looks fantastic, it really blends in very well!


----------



## Wood

gunrunnerjohn said:


> it really blends in very well!


Thanks everyone. Perspective is important when your space is relatively small and you're trying to look massive. To do that it requires using a variety of techniques. Size wise - The portals, out of necessity, are O scale. The rocks are effectively O scale. The hotel is approximately S scale. The trees will all be HO scale. The cars and people in front of the hotel and lake will be O scale but spaced carefully.

This is one of the reasons I want to hide the trains on the back of the layout because they will look huge in relationship to the hotel and the background. There are 18" behind the hotel. A tunnel or slope can easily fit in there. Cover it with tress and we're good to go. I am worried about the space to the left of the hotel. A little less room but still important to hide. I want the engine to appear right at the edge of my forest on the left.


----------



## Guest

These are the latest WIP pics. I'm working on scenery in this area.


----------



## BWA

Nice Wood. You need to try and squeeze in a single loop of S gauge to only run behind the hotel.

That would really fool everybody.

If properly done, it would be quite effective I'm thinkin.....


----------



## Wood

Joe, That hillside will look great. Please post pics of your progress and let us know how you fill it in.

BTA - I have seen this done several times. There was a nice layout in upstate NY. It was built by a New York City Broadway set designer. He used O, S and HO to achieve his perspective on the layout. See the pics


----------



## Guest

Thanks Wood. I'll post pics as I make progress.


----------



## Guest

The foam is glued together and ready for shaping.


----------



## Wood

Are you a hot knife guy or a raspman?


----------



## Guest

I am a rasp man, Wood. I have a Shurform tool and I'm willing to use it.


----------



## Guest

That's a nice layout you posted pics of, Wood. I've seen it before but I don't remember where. I know I've never seen it in person but maybe online or on _I Love Toy Trains_?


----------



## Guest

NY designer, Charles Dunham.


----------



## Wood

Passenger Train Collector said:


> NY designer, Charles Dunham.


Thanks Brian, I can't remember diddly!!!


----------



## Mark Boyce

Joe, The hill has "taken shape" nicely! Rasp away!!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Mark. I was doing some rasping earlier today and this is how it looks right now.


----------



## Wood

Not bad at all :smilie_daumenpos:. Nice slope and good edges.


----------



## Guest

Good work, Joe.


----------



## Frank6791

Looks nice, Joe.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> Not bad at all :smilie_daumenpos:. Nice slope and good edges.





Passenger Train Collector said:


> Good work, Joe.





Frank6791 said:


> Looks nice, Joe.


Thanks guys.


----------



## Shawn91481

Part of a mountain started, and shaped the land forms and painted the blue foam.


----------



## Spence

Passenger Train Collector said:


> NY designer, Charles Dunham.


Brian; Wasn't it Clarke Dunham?


----------



## Wood

Shawn91481 said:


> Part of a mountain started, and shaped the land forms and painted the blue foam.
> 
> https://youtu.be/-5CQzHfOQ9Y


Shawn, That is a very nice start on your mountain. I like the 2" foam base you installed. it will pay off when planting or digging territorial scenery. Good luck and keep us up to date.


----------



## Shawn91481

Wood said:


> Shawn, That is a very nice start on your mountain. I like the 2" foam base you installed. it will pay off when planting or digging territorial scenery. Good luck and keep us up to date.


Thanks! It's almost overwhelming.


----------



## Wood

Shawn91481 said:


> Thanks! It's almost overwhelming.



I learned a long time ago that you eat an elephant one bite at a time.


----------



## Wood

A long weekend. Such a nice gift. After running trains and dwelling on how I was going to put the hillsides up, for the last month. I was able to make some progress.

In the pictures below you will see my decisions. I want the hotel to be on a removable pedestal. That necessitated building a frame work around the hotel.

I stapled narrow mesh chicken wire to the frame work, tucked it under the lake and covered with plaster cloth. 

The edges of the lake were made by my grandson Luke, who cut chunks of Styrofoam and then we covered with plaster cloth. 

I modified a scenic express tunnel entrance and hot glued them in place. And, finally cut large chunks of foam to serve as a tunnel back drop, sculpted, painted and glued those in place.

The next step is to create two hillsides, left and right, leading up to the mountain mural which will also serve as the train tunnel.


----------



## Bill Webb

Wood this is looking great. I like your help. He makes it really special!


----------



## Shawn91481

Looks really good Wood


----------



## Wood

Bill Webb said:


> Wood this is looking great. I like your help. He makes it really special!


Thanks Bill, That young man is one of the good guys! He loves working on the layout.

How's your building coming. Have I missed your posts? Did you start a new thread? Fill me in..

And, Thank you Shawn.


----------



## Shawn91481

You are welcome. I both lack the skills and tools to replicate that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lookin' good Wood, and like Bill says, you look like you have eager help.


----------



## Wood

Shawn91481 said:


> You are welcome. I both lack the skills and tools to replicate that.


NO YOU DON'T!!!!! 

This project is so on the cheap. 

Tools and supplies. Chicken wire - $8.00, Plaster Cloth from Amazon - $12.00, Rattle Trap cans of paint. $5.00 apiece, a glue gun $8.95, a stapler, wire cutters, some scrap lumber, a saw, hot wire gun - $20.00, one sheet of high density Styrofoam form Home Depot. The trees are the most expensive part and you can make them yourself.

Skills - Lots of dreaming, practice, practice, patience, patience and a little reading from this forum and lots of internet information. 

YOU CAN DO IT!!! And, you'll love doing it. (Except when your cursing from exasperation.)


----------



## DennyM

Wood it looks great and I bet your grandson had a blast helping grandpa.


----------



## Guest

Both you and Luke do nice work. The scene is really coming together.


----------



## Guest

Looking really good, Wood.


----------



## PatKn

Looks real good, Wood. You will have a memorable focus item on your layout and a memory that you and Luke will treasure forever. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Mark Boyce

Looks great, Wood! I'm glad your grandson enjoys being with you and the layout!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank6791

Looks very good Wood. Also your help did a great job also.


----------



## Shawn91481

Still a lot of work to go. Trees aren't even glued down. Are there any recommendations for the sprayer for the glue? Both of my sprayers will spray the alcohol, but diluted glue mixture comes out as a stream.


----------



## Wood

NICELY DONE! 

I do not use a diluted glue. Try 3M 77 Multipurpose Adhesive, be careful it's a little tricky. Another option is Hair Spray.


----------



## Shawn91481

Wood said:


> NICELY DONE!
> 
> I do not use a diluted glue. Try 3M 77 Multipurpose Adhesive, be careful it's a little tricky. Another option is Hair Spray.


I assume the 3m adhesive dries non-sticky?


----------



## Wood

Shawn91481 said:


> I assume the 3m adhesive dries non-sticky?



Yes, but it takes awhile.


----------



## Guest

I added an industrial siding to the lower left side of the trackplan. I now have 6 industrial sidings for the way freight to switch. I think that's enough to keep me busy when I get the urge to do some switching.


----------



## suzukovich

Wood said:


> A long weekend. Such a nice gift. After running trains and dwelling on how I was going to put the hillsides up, for the last month. I was able to make some progress.
> 
> In the pictures below you will see my decisions. I want the hotel to be on a removable pedestal. That necessitated building a frame work around the hotel.
> 
> I stapled narrow mesh chicken wire to the frame work, tucked it under the lake and covered with plaster cloth.
> 
> The edges of the lake were made by my grandson Luke, who cut chunks of Styrofoam and then we covered with plaster cloth.
> 
> I modified a scenic express tunnel entrance and hot glued them in place. And, finally cut large chunks of foam to serve as a tunnel back drop, sculpted, painted and glued those in place.
> 
> The next step is to create two hillsides, left and right, leading up to the mountain mural which will also serve as the train tunnel.
> 
> View attachment 332249
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332257
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332273
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332281
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332305
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332313
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332321


Wood, Went through the thread to update myself on your build. All I can say is wow!! Its turned out great and better then I expected with the back drop. It really changed the aspect of your layout, especially the section were you put the forest in. I had to look hard to determine where the layout ended and the back drop began. I am glad you have a helper as from the pic he is able to get to those hard to reach spaces. Hopefully next . time I m lurking I will see a vid with the completed scene showing the boat on the lake in action. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## suzukovich

Nice work everyone. Joe glad you were able to add another siding to the layout. Been following your build here and the other place and its looking good. 

For me I have had a lot going on and not much layout work done. Not much more I can really do anyway. Finally started clearing the garage so I can start the new layout. Made a few videos, but that was more for mind dump and diversion from other things going on. I did manage to complete a few Kadee conversions. Two had continually been put off but finally completed the Conversion of my two Lionel SP and NP RS-11.


----------



## Wood

Suzu, Thank you for your take on my work. I've missed your posts and comments, glad to see you are back here.

Joe, I know we have discussed this before, but I really think you are going to want the ability to reverse the direction of your trains. Unless I am missing something I do not see the ability to reverse direction. It is clear you want to "operate" because of the added sidings. They are in great locations and will make great scenic opportunities for your layout. 

On the picture below is an option for reversing direction. Place two switches close to each other. You may not want to do this now, but at least if you decide later you will have locations.

I like what you have because I believe it leaves lots of room for scenery. With all that said, I'll be quiet now.


----------



## Guest

Doug, those Kadee couplers look fabulous. I used them when I was into HO many years ago and they are excellent couplers. 

Wood, I originally had reversing sections on the plan and removed them. I found it very difficult to reverse when 2 trains were running on the lower main. When I took them out I adjusted the industrial spurs so all could be switched while running in one direction. But I will keep your suggestion in mind in case I find running in one direction gets boring. I think the shape of the layout keeps it from feeling like the trains are just loop running.


----------



## Wood

Country Joe said:


> I think the shape of the layout keeps it from feeling like the trains are just loop running.


Joe, I totally agree with that point. My layout has two mainlines that run in a big rectangle and I do not like it. That's why I put the elevated dogbone in and the mountain to break up the loop d loop.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> Joe, I totally agree with that point. My layout has two mainlines that run in a big rectangle and I do not like it. That's why I put the elevated dogbone in and the mountain to break up the loop d loop.


I also find that the elevated line really breaks up the layout and makes it feel bigger than it is. The tunnels on your layout make it much more interesting.


----------



## Guest

I somehow injured my right arm and wasn't able to work on the layout for a while. My doctor said it could have happened while sleeping. :dunno: He prescribed a muscle relaxer and heat and that did the trick. While not quite 100% yet the arm is much better and I did some spackling on the hill. This is how it looks right now. I probably won't be able to make much progress for the rest of the month. Our daughter-in-law and two grandkids are arriving this week and staying through next and then our daughter and two grandkids come right after so I'll be otherwise occupied for the rest of the month. hwell: When I get to work on it the next step is paint and ground cover.


----------



## DennyM

Well you can run trains for the grandkids and tell them it's a cotton candy mountain, but they can't eat it.


----------



## Wood

DennyM said:


> Well you can run trains for the grandkids and tell them it's a cotton candy mountain, but they can't eat it.


Yup, that's what I'd do! Very funny Denny. :smilie_daumenpos:

Joe, it will look great. Enjoy your family.


----------



## sjm9911

Wood said:


> Suzu, Thank you for your take on my work. I've missed your posts and comments, glad to see you are back here.
> 
> Joe, I know we have discussed this before, but I really think you are going to want the ability to reverse the direction of your trains. Unless I am missing something I do not see the ability to reverse direction. It is clear you want to "operate" because of the added sidings. They are in great locations and will make great scenic opportunities for your layout.
> 
> On the picture below is an option for reversing direction. Place two switches close to each other. You may not want to do this now, but at least if you decide later you will have locations.
> 
> I like what you have because I believe it leaves lots of room for scenery. With all that said, I'll be quiet now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=333689&d=1501783111"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


it's a good idea, the layout is similar to my last one he could get away with one switch and make a dog bone, or even extend a line and make it switch directions automatically. With one switch controlling the other. Just ideas.....


----------



## Shawn91481

What do you do when you accidentally didn't account for track when cutting out your river? How about a wooden retaining wall?


----------



## Guest

The wall looks good. Excellent way to solve a problem.


----------



## DennyM

It looks great Shawn. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shawn91481

Country Joe said:


> The wall looks good. Excellent way to solve a problem.


Thanks! The neat thing in this "area" is that you would see this, and it's a great way to recycle scrap rail.



DennyM said:


> It looks great Shawn. :thumbsup:


 Thanks!


----------



## Mark Boyce

Shawn, That was a good idea, and it looks great!!


----------



## Wood

Shawn it is a great idea and realistic. One small detail - if this wall is to serve as a retainer for the water the posts should be on the backside of the wall. Some what like a seawall. You frequently see these in Connecticut on the Amtrak Northeast corridor.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Wood, I sensed that the wall was to "hold" the earth that supports the rail from the position. You typically wouldn't use a wooden fence to hold back the water.


----------



## Shawn91481

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Wood, I sensed that the wall was to "hold" the earth that supports the rail from the position. You typically wouldn't use a wooden fence to hold back the water.



That is correct. You can't see it in the picture, but there is nothing under half the track in that section. Once I get the wall painted, and foam smoothed out, I'll level the road bed with plaster.


----------



## Shawn91481

The roadbed is leveled and I got some of that free ground cover put down. Can't beat the look of free in this case.


----------



## Shawn91481

A scratchbuilt bridge.


----------



## Spence

The corners taking shape and looking good. I like the bridge. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wood

Shawn - That scratch built bridge is excellent and so is the ground cover. I'm looking forward to seeing how this looks when you are finished.


----------



## Shawn91481

Thank you Wood and Spence


----------



## DennyM

It's really shaping up there Shawn. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Shawn91481

Got the bridge built for the inside loop, and installed. Even put down some ballast.


----------



## Wood

Progress, progress, progress... Looks good, I like the ground layering under the bridge.


----------



## Wood

Back to the mountain. This is the mid section of the mountain. It will enclose the tunnel for the CP Passenger train. It also holds Lake Peal. The peaks of the mountain are in the mural. The goal is to make it all blend with a good perspective.

I used small mesh Chicken wire attached to ribs and the mural backing. This was covered with Plaster Cloth. The cloth is painted than sprinkled with Scenic express blended turf, and fine gravel for the beach. Finally over sprayed with a mixture of white glue and water. There will be a diluted mix of brown paint used on the upper area allowing the white to show through, representing snow drifts. There will be dozens of trees installed.


----------



## DennyM

Very nice Shawn and Wood.


----------



## suzukovich

Wood said:


> Back to the mountain. This is the mid section of the mountain. It will enclose the tunnel for the CP Passenger train. It also holds Lake Peal. The peaks of the mountain are in the mural. The goal is to make it all blend with a good perspective.
> 
> I used small mesh Chicken wire attached to ribs and the mural backing. This was covered with Plaster Cloth. The cloth is painted than sprinkled with Scenic express blended turf, and fine gravel for the beach. Finally over sprayed with a mixture of white glue and water. There will be a diluted mix of brown paint used on the upper area allowing the white to show through, representing snow drifts. There will be dozens of trees installed.
> 
> View attachment 347770
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 347778
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 347786
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 347794
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 347802


Wood looks great so far. Yeah I know it's been awhile.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## suzukovich

Shawn91481 said:


> Got the bridge built for the inside loop, and installed. Even put down some ballast.


I like it looks good. Are you going to leave it dry or are you going to add some water?

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn91481

suzukovich said:


> I like it looks good. Are you going to leave it dry or are you going to add some water?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


This one will remain dry.


Wood that is nice work. That loop is super cool


----------



## Guest

Shawn, the bridge looks great.

Wood, you're making excellent progress. That will be a fabulous scene. It looks very good already.


----------



## Wood

15 months later, it's done!!!! On to people, deer, roads, street lights, boats and shrubbery.


----------



## suzukovich

Wood said:


> 15 months later, it's done!!!! On to people, deer, roads, street lights, boats and shrubbery.
> 
> View attachment 348010
> 
> 
> View attachment 348018


That looks really great. 15mo well worth the wait..

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn91481

It's reminiscent of Donner Pass


----------



## Guest

It took a long time but it was worth the effort. Outstanding job!


----------



## Guest

This is super work, Wood. Certainly a very impressive focal point for your beautiful layout.

This, combined with other MAJOR planned reconstruction projects (that I have the privilege to know about), will make your layout WORLD CLASS.


----------



## Lehigh74

Nice! The transition from scenery to backdrop works well. I would love to see a shot with the hotel in place…and a boat sailing around the lake.


----------



## Spence

Great progress & scene. :appl:


----------



## Wood

Lehigh74 said:


> Nice! The transition from scenery to backdrop works well. I would love to see a shot with the hotel in place…and a boat sailing around the lake.


You will Lehigh, hopefully before 15 months. hahaha..


----------



## Wood

Thank you Suzu, Shawn, Joe, Brian and Spence. I value your comments.


----------



## DennyM

Looks great Wood.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That looks great Wood, very nice eye catcher! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Webb

Wood you did an incredible job. Congratulations. Bringing it alive with the people, animals, lights, etc will be a great deal of fun.


----------



## PatKn

Wood, That scene looks fantastic!!! :smilie_daumenpos: I'm sure it is well worth the wait for you. I can't wait to see the finished product. With your eye for detail, I'm sure it will be spectacular.


----------



## Mark Boyce

It looks great, Wood! I like how it all came together. For a while, I wasn't sure what the end result would look like, but it is great! :appl:


----------



## BNSF Fan

Wow! That is just awesome!


----------



## cole226

Wood, got to give you a big ATTA BOY!

that is a beautiful job. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Shawn91481

Just "screwing around".


----------



## Wood

Shawn, Your screwing around with some great diesels. Super horn on that rig. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Shawn91481

Wood said:


> Shawn, Your screwing around with some great diesels. Super horn on that rig. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


Thanks wood. It certainly is the best feature!


----------



## DennyM

Nice video Shawn.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the video, Shawn. That loco looks, runs and sounds great.


----------



## Shawn91481

Country Joe said:


> Thanks for the video, Shawn. That loco looks, runs and sounds great.


Thanks everyone.


----------



## Guest

Excellent video, Shawn. Those small video cameras give a really different view of the layout.


----------



## Shawn91481

Country Joe said:


> Excellent video, Shawn. Those small video cameras give a really different view of the layout.


Lol it's my phone taped to two side-by-side intermodal well cars.


----------



## Wood

Shawn91481 said:


> Lol it's my phone taped to two side-by-side intermodal well cars.


LOL is right!! That's a great idea, but my laugh is knowing, more then one person, runs their trains when they are supposed to be finishing the layout!! 

It takes me forever to finish a project because I have to make sure every train runs the track flawlessly before going to the next step. LOL for sure!!  

Keep having fun...


----------



## Shawn91481

Wood said:


> LOL is right!! That's a great idea, but my laugh is knowing, more then one person, runs their trains when they are supposed to be finishing the layout!!
> 
> It takes me forever to finish a project because I have to make sure every train runs the track flawlessly before going to the next step. LOL for sure!!
> 
> Keep having fun...



Speaking of flawlessly... my curves were too close. I checked it with my 60' passenger cars, but moving in same direction. If they were going opposite directions they would clip each other. Had to pull out two sections of track.


----------



## Shawn91481

Moved mountains. Starting the skeleton of the "Royal Gorge". Also used up the last of the ballast on hand and finished a modual section.


----------



## PatKn

Shawn, nice layout. Keep sending pictures so we can follow your progress.


----------



## Guest

Shawn91481 said:


> Lol it's my phone taped to two side-by-side intermodal well cars.


AHA! I never thought of that. Very clever and it worked really well.


----------



## Guest

I've been working on the layout. These are WIP pictures of the northwest end of the layout. The church parking lot, grass and walk are new. This section of the layout will be the first area that I finish.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Looks great, Joe! Your church members drive some nice cars!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood

Looks good Joe... Progress, one step at a time!!


----------



## DennyM

Looks good Joe.


----------



## Guest

Mark Boyce said:


> Looks great, Joe! Your church members drive some nice cars!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mark. They do have some pretty nice cars. 



Wood said:


> Looks good Joe... Progress, one step at a time!!


Thanks Wood. One step at a time, very true. I work slowly with lots of running trains to fill the gaps.



DennyM said:


> Looks good Joe.


Thanks Denny.


----------



## Shawn91481

all looks very good


----------



## Guest

Every layout deserves a church and this is a really nice one. Fits in well in the area you have chosen.

I always look forward to your layout photos, Joe.


----------



## Guest

Shawn91481 said:


> all looks very good


Thanks Shawn.



Passenger Train Collector said:


> Every layout deserves a church and this is a really nice one. Fits in well in the area you have chosen.
> 
> I always look forward to your layout photos, Joe.


Thanks Brian.


----------



## PatKn

Nice job Joe. Quaint little town.


----------



## Spence

I'll add my 2 cents also. Nice scene Joe. :thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM

Great video Shawn.


----------



## Guest

PatKn said:


> Nice job Joe. Quaint little town.


Thanks Pat.



Spence said:


> I'll add my 2 cents also. Nice scene Joe. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the 2 cents worth, Spence. Do you remember when that got you 2 pieces of Bazooka bubble gum?


----------



## PatKn

Yea! Don't give me none of that Double Bubble Stuff either.


----------



## Spence

Joe; yes I remember 2 cent bubble gum.
Pat; :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PatKn

One cent Bubble Gum. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Yup, a penny a piece. If I found a soda or beer bottle I could bring it to the store for the 2 cent return and get 2 pieces of bubble gum.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Yes, I remember picking up bottles along the road for the two cent return. I was always disappointed when the store keeper told me he didn't carry a particular brand so I missed out on a couple cents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennyM

Going to Woolworths to buy candy, potato chips and soda pop.


----------



## Guest

I've been working on the railroad today. I put a floor in this part of the tunnel. I'll add sides and the end will be closed eventually but this already makes it look much better. I also added the road and grade crossing. The road isn't glued down yet.









I put a ground surface down for the warehouse. It's not glued down yet.









This is where the freight station goes. It is glued and weighted.









I am thinking of making a big change here. I will move the town from the upper level to the area of the lower level shown. The switch and warehouse would go on the upper level. The town will easily fit in that area. The upper area would have the warehouse, a ridge with a lake and trees, and some vacationers and maybe some wildlife, and even some animals like a few deer or a bear. I'll think about this for a few days before actually doing anything to be sure I like the plan.

















That's it for now.


----------



## Lehigh74

Sounds like you are having fun Joe.


----------



## Guest

I'm having a ball, Lehigh.


----------



## Guest

*Let there be light...and action*

I wired some of the buildings as well as the operating gateman.

























This short video shows the gateman wired to an MTH ITAD.


----------



## Wood

You really are having fun Joe. Lookin' great!!!


----------



## Spence

Wood said:


> You really are having fun Joe. Lookin' great!!!


I’ll second that Joe.


----------



## DennyM

Wood said:


> You really are having fun Joe. Lookin' great!!!





Spence said:


> I’ll second that Joe.


Great photos and video.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> You really are having fun Joe. Lookin' great!!!





Spence said:


> I’ll second that Joe.





DennyM said:


> Great photos and video.


Thanks Wood, thanks Spence, thanks Denny. Yes, I really am having a lot fun building and running the layout. When I was a kid I enjoyed running trains in the dark with the only light coming from the layout. I'm an old man but I still love doing that.


----------



## Guest

You are doing a super job on your layout, Joe. Love your progress photos. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Boyce

Looks great, Joe! We are all just big kids!


----------



## DennyM

Mark Boyce said:


> Looks great, Joe! We are all just big kids!


I know you are, but what am I?! :cheeky4:


----------



## Mark Boyce

DennyM said:


> I know you are, but what am I?! :cheeky4:


Well, if you don't know, I don't know either.  Be should ask Mrs. B and Mrs. M, they would tell the truth on us.


----------



## DennyM

Mark Boyce said:


> Well, if you don't know, I don't know either.  Be should ask Mrs. B and Mrs. M, they would tell the truth on us.


Well according to Mrs. M we're all big kids.  Her brother's wife asked him, "When are you going to grow up"? He said, "NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER"!!! :cheeky4: He's a 65yr old man.


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> You are doing a super job on your layout, Joe. Love your progress photos. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you, Brian. I'll keep posting WIP pictures. Part of the fun of this hobby is sharing it with others. In NY I had lots of train friends but haven't found any here yet.



Mark Boyce said:


> Looks great, Joe! We are all just big kids!


Thanks Mark. You are right. In my mind I'm still a youngster but when I try to do the things I did then my body says, "Hold on buddy, not so fast!"



DennyM said:


> I know you are, but what am I?! :cheeky4:


You reminded me of a Bo Diddly song, Denny. It's called Hey Man. It's only loosely a song. It's two guys trading insults with music in the background. The part that came to mind:

Man 1: I been trying to figure out what you is.

Man 2: I already know what you is.

Man 1: What is I?

Man 2: You is that thing I throw peanuts at at the zoo!



Mark Boyce said:


> Well, if you don't know, I don't know either.  Be should ask Mrs. B and Mrs. M, they would tell the truth on us.


My wife thinks I have trains on the brain. I think she's right.:laugh:



DennyM said:


> Well according to Mrs. M we're all big kids.  Her brother's wife asked him, "When are you going to grow up"? He said, "NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER"!!! :cheeky4: He's a 65yr old man.


Denny, your wife's brother is a wise, fun loving, man. I tried growing up once. It was the worst 5 minutes of my life. hwell:


----------



## DennyM

"You reminded me of a Bo Diddly song, Denny. It's called Hey Man. It's only loosely a song. It's two guys trading insults with music in the background. The part that came to mind:

Man 1: I been trying to figure out what you is.

Man 2: I already know what you is.

Man 1: What is I?

Man 2: You is that thing I throw peanuts at at the zoo!



My wife thinks I have trains on the brain. I think she's right.:laugh:



Denny, your wife's brother is a wise, fun loving, man. I tried growing up once. It was the worst 5 minutes of my life." hwell:


A girl (she's younger) asked me once when was I going to acting my age. I told her since your not my age exactly how should that be.

I remember that Bo Diddly song. His last name became a slang word in my neighborhood. We would say, "you don't know diddly".


----------



## Guest

I laid out the buildings on the lower level. I'll live with this for a few days to see if I really like it before proceeding. I need something to fill the open area next to the station. A low building like a fast food eatery or a car dealer would fit, add interest and allow the storefronts to be easily seen. I placed the billboard on the corner building to see how it might look. It will eventually go along a road somewhere.


----------



## PatKn

Very nice, Joe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Thanks Pat.

I was working on the layout today. These are the latest photos.


----------



## DennyM

Looks great Joe. What's the diameter of the curve?


----------



## Guest

Thanks Denny. It's 36" diameter. The benchwork there is 42" wide.


----------



## Guest

I did a little more last night.


----------



## DennyM

It's coming along very nicely Joe. I like how you did the siding.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Denny. I did that as an experiment to see how it would work out. It was pretty easy.


----------



## Guest

Looking very good, Joe. Love your photos.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Brian.


----------



## Wood

We all know Passenger Train Collector is building a new layout. When he removed his last beautiful layout, he gave me the opportunity to purchase some parts he knew he was not going to incorporate into his new layout.

One of those was a very attractive passenger station located in the front of his old layout. This was made up with a group of 5 MTH building fabricated together by Alex Malliae.









My layout is not large enough to accommodate the arrangement however the buildings were spectacular. It was necessary to deconstruct the buildings and resize them to fit my space and my desire to elevate the unit.



















This is the result and we now have "Elizabeth Station" on the 
Geezerville layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Too bad you couldn't use the original, though what you did looks great. That was an impressive station.


----------



## DennyM

That looks great wood.


----------



## BWA

In an odd way, the fridge doesn't look out of place.......


----------



## Guest

You completely changed the station and it looks great. Excellent work!


----------



## Guest

Great work, Wood. Elizabeth and I are very proud of you. So nice that this station lives on in a beautiful way.


----------



## Spence

Wood; I love it. Very nice job. :appl::appl:


----------



## PatKn

Great job, Wood. :thumbsup: A beautiful station is reborn as a different but also beautiful station.


----------



## Guest

I moved the gateman to a new location. It was very difficult to see the action where it was. Now it's up front and easy to see. I installed cross bucks where there gateman was. I shot this short video showing the accessories in their new location. Please forgive the shaky video.


----------



## Wood

Looking good Joe. Thank you for the video. Pictures are great but videos show so much more of a layout. Progress


----------



## DennyM

Real nice Joe. Did you have to block off the track so the gateman and crossing lights activated when the train went past?


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> Looking good Joe. Thank you for the video. Pictures are great but videos show so much more of a layout. Progress


Thanks Wood. I love short videos. They give a completely different perspective than pictures. 



DennyM said:


> Real nice Joe. Did you have to block off the track so the gateman and crossing lights activated when the train went past?


Thanks Denny. I used Scaltrax ITADs (Infrared Track Activation Device) to activate the accessories. They are sold under the Scaltrax line but work with any track. I think Lionel had a similar infrared sensor designed to work with FasTrack.









They are easy to wire and have adjustments for sensitivity (to span single or double track) and delay so the accessory stays on after the train passes the ITAD. I have one more ITAD that I plan to use with a block signal. MTH accessories include ITAD wiring instructions. I'm sure it would work with Lionel or any other brand accessories but you would have to figure out the wiring.


----------



## Guest

Good job, Joe. You have made a lot of progress.


----------



## DennyM

Country Joe said:


> Thanks Wood. I love short videos. They give a completely different perspective than pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Denny. I used Scaltrax ITADs (Infrared Track Activation Device) to activate the accessories. They are sold under the Scaltrax line but work with any track. I think Lionel had a similar infrared sensor designed to work with FasTrack.
> 
> View attachment 379506
> 
> 
> They are easy to wire and have adjustments for sensitivity (to span single or double track) and delay so the accessory stays on after the train passes the ITAD. I have one more ITAD that I plan to use with a block signal. MTH accessories include ITAD wiring instructions. I'm sure it would work with Lionel or any other brand accessories but you would have to figure out the wiring.


I use a Lionel 153 IR Controller to operate my crossing gates and lights. I might get a ScaleTrax for the club layout, there are signals in the train yard that I could use it for.


----------



## Guest

DennyM said:


> I use a Lionel 153 IR Controller to operate my crossing gates and lights. I might get a ScaleTrax for the club layout, there are signals in the train yard that I could use it for.


That would be a good use, Denny. I have one more ITAD and I plan on getting a block signal to use it with.


----------



## Shawn91481

*Steam night*

Denver & Rio Grande Western 3803 (Lionel 4-6-6-4 Challenger) emerges from the Royal Gorge from the Western Slope heading for markets in Texas and east. The track is still dual gauged, and a narrow guage passenger train (Lionel 027 Polar Express) sits on the siding to allow the freight train to pass.


----------



## Wood

Now that's the *fun* of model training. Creating the perception of a wonderful past laid out on our platforms. Nice job...

There is a lot to update from my layout and I will add a post after work today. Nice to see you resurrect this thread. Thank you Shawn


----------



## Guest

Fabulous foto, Shawn! :appl:


----------



## Shawn91481

Wood said:


> Now that's the *fun* of model training. Creating the perception of a wonderful past laid out on our platforms. Nice job...
> 
> There is a lot to update from my layout and I will add a post after work today. Nice to see you resurrect this thread. Thank you Shawn


Wood, I think it should be pinned. It's a great way to showcase stuff like this without creating a whole new thread. I look forward to seeing what you post.

On that note isn't creating scene or story why we do intricate layouts? If it was just about running trains we could just drop some track on the floor and go to town.




Country Joe said:


> Fabulous foto, Shawn! :appl:


Thank you very much.

On a historical note the dual track was pulled up out of the Royal Gorge in 1911, So, in this case the Challenger of thirty years later would been something like a 2-8-0 Consolidation, or a 4-6-0 ten wheeler. But, That's the beauty of doing stuff like this. You can take artistic liberties.


----------



## Wood

Shawn91481 said:


> Wood, I think it should be pinned. It's a great way to showcase stuff like this without creating a whole new thread. I look forward to seeing what you post.
> 
> On that note isn't creating scene or story why we do intricate layouts? If it was just about running trains we could just drop some track on the floor and go to town.


Great suggestion to pin this thread. The problem for many of us is the length of time it takes to complete a project. It is so much better to take a picture and post a comment. It might be a month later before we have the time to finish the project and the thread gets lost. In my case it has been 18 months to finish the Banff Hotel.

Creating scenery is story telling. A good project means something to the modeler. 

With that said and very happy to see this thread again, below you will see the pictures of the 98% completed Banff Hotel.


----------



## PatKn

What a breathtaking scene, Wood. You have to feel good about the way the scene turned out.


----------



## Guest

Just a beautiful scene, Wood. Like any great scene like this, it takes excellent planning, creative thinking, and then execution. You did all of this extremely well. :appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## bluecomet400

Nice going, Wood!! I bet you're glad you bought those CP diesels now!


----------



## DennyM

That is really nice Wood. You did a fantastic job with that scene.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lehigh74

Been following this thread since post #1. Hard to believe it’s been 18 months since you started this project June 2016, but not when I consider all that has gone into it. I just flipped back to post #4. I do like the stone wall, but the finished scene looks a million times better. I remember you built a track under the lake to pull boats with a magnet, but don’t remember seeing the final results of that. Are the sailboats pulled around by magnets?


----------



## Spence

Looks fantastic Wood.:appl::appl:


----------



## Wood

Quick note here. Thank you all so much for your following and comments. Late night at work today, but I will shoot a video and post it by the morning. Lehigh magnets? I thought sailboats were wind powered.... Watch the video.


----------



## Guest

Outstanding work, Wood. There is a lot to see in that scene.


----------



## Guest

I didn't care for the church parking lot as gray pavement so I graveled it. This is the before photo:









Gravel parking lot:









Parking lot with cars:


----------



## Wood

Joe, that is a big improvement. How did you do that?


----------



## Guest

Thanks Wood. It's a mix of gray, black and buff Woodland Scenics fine ballast. I had the three colors from my N scale days. I used all of the gray and stirred in black and buff a little at a time until I liked the mix. I used my normal scenery technique to apply it. I spread out the ballast, soaked it with rubbing alcohol as a wetting agent and then soaked it with white glue. The alcohol allows the glue to soak in. Then wait 24 hours for everything to dry and place the cars. Easy peasy.


----------



## DennyM

Wood said:


> Joe, that is a big improvement.


Yes it is. It adds a more character to the scene.


----------



## Guest

I like what you did with the parking lot, Joe. The gravel looks great.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Denny.

Thanks Brian.


----------



## Shawn91481

Joe, The gravel is 100 times better. However, It's too perfect. The transition from gravel to asphalt looks like a strait line. The city would pave into the lot as a means to protect the road itself. I can't remember the name for that. It's been 15 years since I built roads. You will see dust transfer into the asphalt as well. The grass on the edges is a straight line. This wouldn't happen unless there was a curb. The lot is also uniform in graduation. Dirt lots get holes. Sometimes the whole lot will be dry except in those muddy holes. Tire tracks move gravel around.

Now, I don't want you to think I don't like it. I do. It really is very good. But, I hope you would welcome ideas on how to make it better.


----------



## Wood

Home again and back to the trains...

BlueComet400, John, you bet finding the CP made me happy!!

Joe, ballast makes a whole lot of sense and it looks good. Just wanted to be sure. Shawn makes a good point, but your layout has always been pristine.

Ok Lehigh, here you go "wind" driven sailboats going round and round. At least in my imagination.  

Lee Willis, deserves all the credit. He actually posted a thread on how to make the boats move with lots of detail about magnetic effects and how to manipulate that to your advantage. I saved that thread and it is attached, if you have any interest.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=79825&highlight=Boats


----------



## PatKn

Wow! Looks really great, Wood. I like the hotel all lit up. The boats are a nice effect and that CN train is beautiful. :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Lee Willis

This is a neat thread I keep forgetting about. I'll try to contribute. 

Right now I have no changes I'm doing on the layout. Life is conspiring to keep me from the train room as much as I like. 

But I have a long list of changes I want to make.


----------



## Lehigh74

The boats look great Wood. I'm betting that the blue one always wins.


----------



## Guest

Shawn91481 said:


> Joe, The gravel is 100 times better. However, It's too perfect. The transition from gravel to asphalt looks like a strait line. The city would pave into the lot as a means to protect the road itself. I can't remember the name for that. It's been 15 years since I built roads. You will see dust transfer into the asphalt as well. The grass on the edges is a straight line. This wouldn't happen unless there was a curb. The lot is also uniform in graduation. Dirt lots get holes. Sometimes the whole lot will be dry except in those muddy holes. Tire tracks move gravel around.
> 
> Now, I don't want you to think I don't like it. I do. It really is very good. But, I hope you would welcome ideas on how to make it better.


Thanks for the suggestions, Shawn. I may or may not use them. I'm not sure how much "real world" I want to incorporate into my layout. As I finish the bigger projects I'll look at smaller ones like the details you suggest.



Wood said:


> Joe, ballast makes a whole lot of sense and it looks good. Just wanted to be sure. Shawn makes a good point, but your layout has always been pristine.


Wood, I think pristine is a good word. It's more the world as I would like it to be rather than as it really is.

Thanks for the great video. I love the sailboats. I love the train. Heck, I love the whole thing. Great job!


----------



## Wood

For those of you who have followed my posts, you are aware of how I am trying to model my layout. Taking a classic "Toy" train layout and trying to bring more character to the scenes. 

It began on the North and West side with the installation of the Bridgeboss elevated track. Next was the center, the engine/freight yard and the village and farm scene. Moved on to the Banff Hotel on the South side. The next step is the East side.

The East side is 20' by 4' and terminates next to the Banff Mountain. Currently, it is the industrial area with a Lionel #164 logging operation & saw mill, CAT facility, Lionel intermodal crane, MTH Sinclair gas station and ends with a Lionel #497 operating coal station. A need for a vision became completely clear.

When the Banff went up it became necessary to acquire a Canadian Pacific F3 with passenger cars. One of my desires has always been to have the top notch Santa Fe Chief passenger set and thanks to PWC Brian I was able to acquire that. The Lionel Superliners are in my stable and a set of the K-Line Bombardier passenger cars. OK, now my train yard is a little on the short side. Each of the passenger sets require 100" of length space. I also recently acquired Harry Heikes' Englewood station.

The length of the East side offered me a great opportunity to build a passenger car yard. The Log and Coal loaders are my grandchildren's favorite accessory. No way could I take them of the layout. In the first picture you will see a table which served as the platform for my lift-out bridge and various junk. I added a 20" extension to the end and a 10" platform inside the walkway for the bridge, see picture 2. The rest of the pictures show where we are now. Unlike the Banff area I do not have a clear vision of how this will all end up, but I'll work on that. And, without a doubt this will be another 18 month project.


----------



## Shawn91481

Country Joe said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, Shawn. I may or may not use them. I'm not sure how much "real world" I want to incorporate into my layout. As I finish the bigger projects I'll look at smaller ones like the details!


Right on. And on that note where did you get the cars? Are they a compromise and something close to 1:48?


----------



## Shawn91481

Wood, that certainly is "Classic toy train" with the tune track. Looks like a blast. How do you like you SP piggy-back cars? I have two. I just wish they were closer to scale.


----------



## Guest

Wood, I like your thinking in terms of selecting an area within the layout and concentrating your efforts there. It is the best way to achieve the best results. Good for you.


----------



## Wood

Shawn91481 said:


> Wood, that certainly is "Classic toy train" with the tune track. Looks like a blast. How do you like you SP piggy-back cars? I have two. I just wish they were closer to scale.


Hi Shawn, It is a lot of fun. The Southern Pacific piggy-backs are K-Line, not Lionel. They are excellent and true to 1:48 scale. I have had a search criteria out for three years trying to find another set, without success. 

In regard to the tubular track. My middle name is "Track Junkie" and with the space available and the operations I like to run, buying "better" track with larger diameters made no sense. This is low profile O27 track with O42 curves and Gargraves switches. Once you learn how to enhance the track with paint, ties and ballast it is pretty darn good. Not to mention Tubular track is inexpensive, durable and has 100% conductivity when installed correctly.













Passenger Train Collector said:


> Wood, I like your thinking in terms of selecting an area within the layout and concentrating your efforts there. It is the best way to achieve the best results. Good for you.


Thank you Brian, my first portion of this area will be the CAT facility. The internet provides great images of the CAT factories around the world and I found an image that I want to render. Korber has the Pecos parts that I think will do a good job with this building..Check it out below.


----------



## Guest

Shawn91481 said:


> Right on. And on that note where did you get the cars? Are they a compromise and something close to 1:48?


Most of my vehicles are 1:43 scale. They are a little oversized but look good to me. Some have no scale marked on them but look good with the 1:43 cars. I've bought them at various places. When we lived in NY I picked up a number of them at the Rite Aid near us which sold 1:43 scale cars for $5 each. I've bought some at shows and some from a friend who was thinning his collection.


----------



## Guest

Wood, that is going to make a nice scene when finished. I like to finish one area before moving on to the next though I still jump around a bit.


----------



## Shawn91481

At the end are an 027 Reading hopper, and Pensy flatbed. They are from my first train set, and are nearly 30 years old. They are not anywhere near scale, but it was fun to see them in action again.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Shawn91481 said:


> At the end are an 027 Reading hopper, and Pensy flatbed. They are from my first train set, and are nearly 30 years old. They are not anywhere near scale, but it was fun to see them in action again.


Well, the LionMaster locomotive isn't scale either, so they fit right in.  Nice looking layout and a really long consist, can't wait to see something like this on my layout!


----------



## Shawn91481

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, the LionMaster locomotive isn't scale either, so they fit right in.  Nice looking layout and a really long consist, can't wait to see something like this on my layout!


It's close. I don't know how close, but it looks appropriate to the Legacy diesels.


----------



## Spence

Can't beat those long consists. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shawn91481

Spence said:


> Can't beat those long consists. :thumbsup:


Yup yup. Just wish I had more room


----------



## Shawn91481

*Moving Mountains*

I started to build the canyon tonight.


----------



## Wood

Throwing this in for you Shawn. Every so often I pull out my Postwar equipment and do some running. This is the fabled 1948 773 with its 2426W tender pulling my childhood 3662 Milk Car, 3656 Cattle Car, 6411 Flat cars and 3456 Log car. Not shown here, but there is also a string of 3452 ore dump cars. Lots of fun today running trains and accessories.

PS Nice start on that huge mountain.


----------



## Shawn91481

Old school fun. In many ways modern Lionel and MTH are superior, but aren't these old guys fun?


----------



## DennyM

Loving those post-war Wood.


----------



## Guest

Very impressive, Shawn.


----------



## Guest

Shawn, great progress on the canyon. It's looking very good.

Wood, I love the 773 and post war train. It's nice to see those old babies running.


----------



## DennyM

Shawn that is very cool. Looking forward to more photos.


----------



## Bill Webb

Wow, you guys have been busy. The hotel scene is jumping and Wood is experimenting with the dark side. Watch the company you are keeping&#55357;&#56832;. Harry + PTC = $$$.

The canyon project will be fun to watch and learn from. Thanks Shawn.


----------



## Shawn91481

Wow thanks guys! I truly appreciate the positive comments.


----------



## Wood

To coin a phrase: "Phase 1" began today. The track on the east side of the layout is being rearranged. The first picture shows the track as it is currently laid out and the second shows loosened track and some movement in the direction needed.

The outside mainline and its adjacent connector track will stay in the same location. The inside main will be moved closer to the tracks on the left. The old CAT siding will be moved closer to the passenger cars. The reason for this is to allow more space to model the new CAT factory and the passenger station area.

It would be nice to find a way to put more elevation in this area. It is entirely flat and I haven't come up with a solution. On the far side of the passenger station it might be possible to build a village on terraced levels. Other than that the only other thing I can see to do is to build a fairly tall CAT factory.


----------



## Shawn91481

Looks like fun!


----------



## DennyM

Looking forward to your progress Wood.


----------



## Guest

One suggestion I have is to raise the scenery a little where possible. A small rise and drop in the ground will not make that area look flat even though the track is flat. A little up and down in the scenery fools the eye.


----------



## Guest

Good to see you work on the "east side". If I remember, in the old days, the east side of Providence was the uppedy-ups. I expect noting less from your east side.


----------



## Spence

Wood; where is the Newport Bridge going on the layout??


----------



## PatKn

Looks like a fun project, Wood. I'm anxious to watch your progress.


----------



## Shawn91481

Continuing with the canyon walls. I still want to put a layer of plaster over all of it to harden the whole structure. The plaster cloth is a little weak.

I also stated the "Arkansas" river on that module. I still need to place the rock faces on the bank (waiting on the molds), glue the rocks/talus down, and paint the river bed before I can pour the resin.


----------



## Wood

Shawn, that will be a focal point of your layout. Looking very interesting. 

It appears you are using plaster cloth. Nice to work with and easy to paint/weather.


----------



## Wood

Making progress on the East side development plan. A lot of grunt work with resetting the track and wiring the switches. Being a track "junkie" has one big downside - the amount of wiring for switches and power drops. We take pictures to show off our new units, but not to many pictures of our wiring. Well, here is mine. I use lots of buss bars and run 16 gauge wire from the transformer to the buss bar with 18 gauge running to the power drops and switches. 

Would you post a picture of your wiring and technique for managing the wires.


----------



## PatKn

You asked for it. I am the "wiring guru" for my club. I built the two main control panels and developed the wiring scheme we use at the club. 
Here is a picture of the control panel for our main line at the club.









The map is the track plan for the main line. It is divided into about 25 blocks. Each block has a SPDCO (single pole double throw center off) toggle switch. The toggle switch selects left throttle, right throttle and no power connection to the Z4000 transformer. This allows us to run two trains on the main line in conventional mode by separating the line between the two throttles. The switches all use Tortoise switch motors. The control panel has miniature DPDT switches and LED lights to show the direction of the switch. At the entrance to the staging yard (shown at the bottom of the map) is a rotary switch that selects one of four staging tracks. Again, LEDs indicate the path chosen. Accessory and lights are controlled by switches at the top of the panel.

The following pictures show the wiring scheme for the main line.


































All wires going to the panel are wired to terminal blocks. On the "floor" of the panel are two ling blocks that are the connections to the block wiring. One for power coming from the toggle switches and one for common. The block wires are OGR 16 ga wire. This wire is in a gray jacket and has two wires for each block. Our intent is to go DCS and so we are rewiring the layout per the suggested method. The MTH block is the power from the Z4000 left and right throttle. The red (right throttle) and green (left throttle) wires go to the toggle switches. Gray wires are the selected power back to the block connection terminal strip. The wires on the "wall" of the panel box are the wires to the switches (turnouts) and to accessories. The circuit card contains four relays that allow the rotary switch to select one of four sidings. The relays select the switch combination that will select the correct siding. Switch motor power is supplied by a 9VDC wall wart power supply. I put a copy of the wiring diagram for the relays behind the circuit card to help in troubleshooting.

Since this picture was taken, we decided to go all LED for the town lighting and added a 12VDC power supply for that purpose. Not completely shown on the map is a dogbone loop that is part of the main line but can be run separately. Also not in the picture, I added a switch and relay that will take that dogbone and run it from an auxiliary transformer. That allows three trains to be run on this line.


----------



## Shawn91481

Wow that is something. Mine looks like a 2rd grader did it.


----------



## Guest

I am sure glad I did not have to do that wiring, Pat.


----------



## bluecomet400

Very impressive, Pat!! Are you out for hire??


----------



## DennyM

Wow Pat, as much as I love to wire that would make me pull out what's left of my hair. I do a lot of the wiring for my club. 

Wood, I use bus bars as well. Currently I have started wiring the Fastrack switches on the club layout for independent power.


----------



## Wood

Holy smokes Pat!!!! Nice job. Due to it's size and multiple members, The St. James MRC needs a professional wiring scheme. It would be chaos without someone like you designing and supervising the scheme. You have certainly accomplished that.

One of the goals here is to enhance our knowledge base on how to model our layouts. Wiring is a keep component of modeling. My own experience comes from trial and error. That being said here are some of my techniques.

The layout table top is roughly 250+ feet. 5 Transformers, 300w DC, 1 MTH Z400, 3 Lionel ZW. The power is transferred to multiple buss bars with each wire labeled. All switches and accessories are independently powered. All Track is independently powered









The buss bars are scattered through the layout and 18 gauge wire is used to access track drops and/or accessories.

Wires are attached to the transformers and buss bars with crimped terminal rings and the wiring to the track or accessory uses Grey or Blue wiring nuts. Wiring nuts give good contact and make it easy to do changes down the road.

























All wires are longer then needed because their will be changes. The wires are stapled to the bottom of the layout so there are no hanging/droopy wires.

Switches for accessories and track switches are located on the outside edge of the table.









My Grandchildren's favorite toy is the cart and flashlight. They do speed races under the table. Remember "No droopy wires"!


----------



## Spence

Pat; great job on the wiring. :appl::appl:


----------



## Wood

Spence said:


> Wood; where is the Newport Bridge going on the layout??



Not sure on this one Spence. To quote our fearless leader - "We'll see.."


----------



## Wood

Hey Spence, This would make a great scene. Took this last year with my daughter.


----------



## Guest

Now we're talkin, Wood, wonderful scene with this beautiful bridge.


----------



## Wood

It was a sad day for those folks in their brand new boat. Everyone was safe. The boat ultimately sank.

The day was picture perfect and the bridge is gorgeous from the water.


----------



## Nikola

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Now we're talkin, Wood, wonderful scene with this beautiful bridge.


Verrazano-Narrows bridge in NY. I watched it being built and was there for the opening.

Interesting trivia: Robet Moses, the famous and infamous NYC builder, designed it with grades too steep as he did not ever want it used for subway trains.


----------



## Wood

Two updates tonight from the weekend. The "America Compete!" picture is up in a location that helps to border my layout. I like it...









The Pecos River parts arrived from Mr. Muffins Trains for my CAT Factory. Mr. Muffins Trains purchased Korber models. I was worried about their service and supply of parts. NOT to worry! Incredible service, fast and very helpful. Tanya Burdick is there Korber contact person and she is great. It appears pretty easy to assemble and hopefully that will happen this week.


----------



## PatKn

Wood,
the poster looks great. That is going to be a nice looking building. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Guest

The poster is the perfect backdrop to the facade buildings. Looks very cool.

Look forward to the CAT building.


----------



## Guest

Wood, the picture looks great and it looks like it's in an excellent location.

I look forward to seeing the CAT factory come to life.


----------



## Shawn91481

I got the water poured for the first module. I still want to add water effects. Also working on the canyon wall. Due to clearance issues I won't be able use molds. I also started to put up the skirts around the the layout. It really cleans it up.

Lastly, I built a shelf using scrap from building the modules. It's ugly as a mud fence, and won't be winning me any woodworking awards since I just litteraly just slapped it together without cutting anything. Even still, I am happy with the way it turned out. I wish I could build another.


----------



## Wood

Nice to see your progress Shawn. It's getting there. Is it your plan to keep the center of the layout as open space? Your use of the styrofoam will provide many opportunities for giving the layout depth such as your little stream and the rolling stock looks great, just like the Chris LeDoux song. 

Nice to see the return of this thread.


----------



## cole226

LOOKING GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Looks great Shawn. You've made very good progress.


----------



## Guest

Good work, Shawn.


----------



## Shawn91481

Thanks guys that really means a lot. There are some great layouts here. I just hope I can measure up. 

Wood, I'm shocked anyone here knows that is a Chris LeDoux song. It's from one of the albums sold off the back of his pickup.


----------



## Spence

Shawn91481 said:


> Thanks guys that really means a lot. There are some great layouts here. I just hope I can measure up.
> Shawn; very nice progress. Don't worry about "measuring up" I don't think that anyone here is thinking like that. As long as your happy with the layout, that's all that matters.


----------



## Wood

Shawn91481 said:


> Thanks guys that really means a lot. There are some great layouts here. I just hope I can measure up.
> 
> Wood, I'm shocked anyone here knows that is a Chris LeDoux song. It's from one of the albums sold off the back of his pickup.



I agree with Spence on the first sentence. But, I know it is hard sometimes to ignore the brilliance of some member's layouts. 
The good news is we can all learn something from what is shared here. I am grateful for the truly extraordinary work on this forum. 

In regard to Chris LeDoux. In the 50' and 60' Country Music used the railroads in so many songs. It is one of my pleasures and then I heard that great song on your video. Loved it! Chris was an exceptional country song writer and achieved success with a couple of platinum albums. Also a good friend of Garth.


----------



## JohnJr

Thanks Shawn-

I like your progress and i love your music. It reminded me of why I love this hobbit so much.

Keep posting!!

Johnjr


----------



## Larry Sr.

Shawn

You are doing fine on the layout and I (from East TN ) also love the music.

Keep posting your progress.
And, Keep having fun with it.

Larry


----------



## papa3rail

I love layout progress pics. Nice work Wood and Shawn, thanks for posting


----------



## Shawn91481

The canyon wall takes shape


----------



## Spence

Shawn; very nice job on the wall. :thumbsup:


----------



## PatKn

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wood

Holy Smokes Shawn!!!! That is very well done. The layering, rocks, water and reflection look terrific. Tell us what you used for the water.


----------



## Shawn91481

Wood said:


> Holy Smokes Shawn!!!! That is very well done. The layering, rocks, water and reflection look terrific. Tell us what you used for the water.


Parks Super Glaze. It's essentially Woodland Scenic's deep pour for half the price. I got it at Home Despot in the painting aisle. It's marketed at putting a laquar like hard gloss glaze on furniture.


----------



## Guest

Well done, Shawn!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Shawn, the wall and water look fabulous. Thanks for the tip on the Parks Super Glaze. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Wood

Shawn91481 said:


> Parks Super Glaze. It's essentially Woodland Scenic's deep pour for half the price. I got it at Home Despot in the painting aisle. It's marketed at putting a laquar like hard gloss glaze on furniture.



Parks Super Glaze. Noted that name. Will pick some up at Home Depot. Thanks for responding.


----------



## cole226

all looks good. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Shawn91481

Thanks everyone


----------



## Wood

*Ballasating East Side*

Progress, Progress!!! I was able to get some good time in this weekend and I spent it getting the East side up to date with ballast. The first pictures are completed with glue and paint to give the ballast an aged look. The next have ballast ready for the glue and paint. All of the track has been spray painted.

This is all O27 low profile track with O42 curves and Gargraves switches.


----------



## PatKn

Very nice, Wood.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Excellent work, Wood. This is going to be a wonderful area of your layout.


----------



## laz57

Very nice WOOD!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Shawn91481

Ballast really makes the difference doesn't it? Great work!


----------



## cole226

Very Nice :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DennyM

Very nice Wood.


----------



## Booly15

Wood said:


> Progress, Progress!!! I was able to get some good time in this weekend and I spent it getting the East side up to date with ballast. The first pictures are completed with glue and paint to give the ballast an aged look. The next have ballast ready for the glue and paint. All of the track has been spray painted.
> 
> This is all O27 low profile track with O42 curves and Gargraves switches.
> 
> What type of paint did you use, obviously does not effect the rails ability to conduct electricity.


----------



## Guest

Looks great Wood. The extra ties and ballast make a huge difference.


----------



## DennyM

Booly, I'm pretty sure the part of the rails where the wheels make contact are not painted. The sides are painted not the top.


----------



## bluecomet400

Looks, great, Wood!!:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Wood

Booly15 said:


> Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> What type of paint did you use, obviously does not effect the rails ability to conduct electricity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booly, Rustoleum Camouflage colored spray paint. Do multiple pieces at a time. Use a paper towel and wipe the top of the rails with some light oil. Spray the paint at a angle to cover the inside and outside of the rails to take away the shiny steel look. Take a another paper towel and wipe the top of the rails clean of the paint. Sometimes you may miss a spot, but after installation, if you see a spot use a hard rubber eraser and it will come right off.
> 
> All of my track has been painted like this and there is a lot of tubular track on my layout. No problems with connectivity. Plus it gives a "real" track look to the tubular.
Click to expand...


----------



## Spence

The track looks good Wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## Booly15

Wood said:


> Booly15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booly, Rustoleum Camouflage colored spray paint. Do multiple pieces at a time. Use a paper towel and wipe the top of the rails with some light oil. Spray the paint at a angle to cover the inside and outside of the rails to take away the shiny steel look. Take a another paper towel and wipe the top of the rails clean of the paint. Sometimes you may miss a spot, but after installation, if you see a spot use a hard rubber eraser and it will come right off.
> 
> All of my track has been painted like this and there is a lot of tubular track on my layout. No problems with connectivity. Plus it gives a "real" track look to the tubular.
> 
> View attachment 434769
> 
> 
> View attachment 434761
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much
Click to expand...


----------



## Wood

You are welcome Booly.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sadly, my layout hasn't progressed much, and it's not going to get designed before York as I planned.  Here is it's current state, not much different than several months ago! I can only hope that with my old house finally on the market, I can get to more important matters!


----------



## Wood

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sadly, my layout hasn't progressed much, and it's not going to get designed before York as I planned.  Here is it's current state, not much different than several months ago! I can only hope that with my old house finally on the market, I can get to more important matters!


Don't you hate it when life gets in the way!!!! 

John you have such a spectacular space in that new home. It will be worth the wait and before you know it, there will be track on the table. Moving is horrendous.


----------



## Wood

Today a big goal has been reached. My entire layout now has enhanced trackage. Every track piece on the layout is painted, tied and ballasted. Every switch works and the trains run perfectly. As most of you know this is all low profile O27 track with O42 curves and Gargraves switches. It probably would have been cheaper to have thrown it out and bought one of the modern track systems, but I started with O27, when I was a kid, and never left it. Maybe it's just pride. 

I have a big empty canvas on the East side and am looking forward to modeling it.


----------



## Lee Willis

*WOW!!!*


----------



## Guest

Wood sure is a plugger, despite surgery on Friday. No grass growing under his feet, just ballast. 

Beautiful progress on the layout, Wood.


----------



## papa3rail

Nicely done :appl:


----------



## Guest

The painted rails, extra ties and ballast make the track look great. I don't think you could have done it any cheaper than with O27 track. If you used FasTrack it would have been a lot less work but more expensive. Your layout looks good and runs good. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Craignor

Good job, Wood!

I had a Station Sounds diner I bought from EBay a few years ago, that was fine, but I ran it a few weeks ago and suddenly it made a loud constant feedback noise, that never went away. I set it aside on the work bench for a few weeks, read repair tips on this and the other forum. 

Yesterday, I decided to open it up and have a look. As soon as I got the speaker enclosure off I noticed the wiring loom had been pinched between the enclosure and the chassis, and one wire had some insulation rubbed off. So, I cut a small piece of electric tape, wrappped the wire, and tested it, voila, good as new!

It’s great when you can fix things yourself with items you already have on your work bench!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That looks great Wood, you are really going to town! 



Wood said:


> Don't you hate it when life gets in the way!!!!
> 
> John you have such a spectacular space in that new home. It will be worth the wait and before you know it, there will be track on the table. Moving is horrendous.


Boy, do I ever! Thas certainly been a *moving *experience!


----------



## Spence

GRJ; I hope the house sells quickly so you can get on with your new layout. Were all dying to see it started.


----------



## Wood

Thank you everyone. Before I started modeling the layout, beyond a "toy train" appearance, O27 and O gauge had a very unrealistic look. I choose to stick with O27 because I had a lot of it and is has a very low profile compared to O. I am very happy with its appearance now, and glad to be done with ballasting! A lot of thanks goes to many of you for educating me about how to enhance the track. I think Art "Chugman" said it best that track is not the view of your layout but the frame for your engines and rolling stock, it is worth the effort to make that frame look as good as you can.

Craig, big believer in attempting to do it yourself. It is part of the fascination of this hobby. If all else fails, call The Gunrunner... Opps he just might be busy now.  

Yes Brian, I did have minor surgery on Friday. Not one to lay in bed all day. Gotta keep moving. You heal faster that way.... 

Joe, You are so correct. What else can I ask for?? Not a thing, happy camper with my track.


----------



## Bill Webb

*Great progress Wood. You have been really busy.*

We made good progress this weekend and are ready for the backdrop. One tube arrived from Backdrop Warehouse Friday and two more should be on the way. Went to HD today for wallpaper paste, trim nails, sandpaper, and a few other items.

Also got the bead board up that goes behind the shelves. It will be painted this week along with the right end, then the shelves will be installed.

The goal was to be ready to begin bench work by May 1 and we are close. No decision made on lights yet... debating what track lighting/bulbs/control to use. Voice/I-pad control for lighting and other 110 volt applications is likely. So far it is doable at a reasonable cost.

We need to start a thread on this.


----------



## BWA

Nice looking space.....


----------



## PatKn

Wood, Glad your surgery turned out well. Your track looks great. It's fun to follow along as a layout progresses. Keep those pictures coming. :thumbsup:

John, Unfortunately, there are things that require time and effort that are not, necessarily the things you prefer to do. Looking forward to following your layout progress too.

Bill, Your train room is looking great too. If you are at a point where there is more than an occasional post, maybe a dedicated thread is best. Three great layouts to follow along with on this post alone. Then there is Lee's updates and the anticipation of the completed layout of Brian and Elizabeth. This is a fun forum to be part of.


----------



## Guest

Can't wait for your start of the benchwork. I know you have been chomping at the bit to gt started. 

We will think of you working away while we are on the deck with our feet up, or better, on the water this summer.


----------



## Maxum

Well, I guess I have to start somewhere. It's not much to look at right now, but this is my train room as of yesterday. What 2 months ago was a basement filled with a hodgepodge of household items in storage is inching closer to completion and the start of benchwork. My room is roughly 49'x13'. It's a little narrower than I'd like. That's the bad thing about having a two story house, small basement compared to a ranch style. My dad and I did all the framing and electrical. There are 44 recessed LED lights on dimmers. I put outlets roughly every 4' along the wall. I hired someone to do drywall as I did not feel like hauling all that sheetrock down to the basement and hanging it. The drywall is a smooth finish. I'll paint it and lay some flooring hopefully in the next few weeks. Any suggestions on shareware layout designing programs?


----------



## PatKn

Nice space, Maxum. I have been using SCARM software. I like it. It has a lot of capability and is easy to use. The authors frequent this and the other forum and will answer questions and give advice. 
https://www.scarm.info/index.php


----------



## Guest

SCARM is a good free program for Windows but it doesn't have a Mac version. I used Railmodeller Pro on my Mac. It's in the $30-40 range but it's an excellent program.


----------



## Bill Webb

Good progress being made. It looks nice.

What color do you plan for the ceiling? We used black and really like it. May use 2-3” molding at top of walls painted black joining backdrop so that it blends in even more.

We use RR-Track software and are pleased with it. I think was about $50. Relatively easy to use but there is a learning curve.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Before you actually build the layout, you have an excellent chance to paint the wall creatively for the background.  I think you can make an impressive layout in that space, I'd kill for a 49 foot straight run!


----------



## Guest

Terrific train room, Maxum. Can't wait to see the start of your layout. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Maxum

Thanks for all the comments. Thanks for the SCARM suggestion Pat. I'll take a look into it. As far as color for the train room, I'm going to paint the entire room in a shade of sky blue. My father and father-in-law both have train rooms. Both have their rooms painted sky blue. I like the way their rooms look. I will be putting "plugs" in the windows to cover them up once the benchwork starts. I'm working on ideas for backdrops. I'm looking at some of the wallpaper kind of sky backdrops that Amazon and Hobby Lobby sell. I'm also looking into have large posters made from some of my photographs as I do photography for a hobby.


----------



## Wood

That is a great looking train room and 49' is a dream length. My mind went into overdrive thinking of the point to point layout that could be produced. You're going to have a lot of fun. Nice to have two father's giving their best advice. That's a real train family tradition. Keep us posted.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, I sure wouldn't complain if I had that space, that's a GREAT spot for a layout!


----------



## seayakbill

You are going to have years of great entertainment in that train room.

Bill


----------



## papa3rail

[/QUOTE]

Nice space and 13' plenty wide enough for some monster curves at each end.:appl:


----------



## Bill Webb

*Backdrop installed... sorta*

The plan for the last 4-5 weeks was to install seven backdrop panels, preferably in one day. That’s about how long ago we ordered backdrops from Backdrop Warehouse. We were going out of town and Norm, who owns Backdrop Warehouse, agreed to have them to us about April 10.

And yes, they were paid for when ordered.

April 11, no backdrops, so I got on the phone. There had been a minor problem, two had been shipped and the remaining backdrops were to go out the next two days.

April 13 we received one and April 16 three more. Then NOTHING. I called Thursday... no answer. Not only no answer but some crazy options of push this number for the directory, dial the number that you want to call, or hold for the operator. Nothing at any of the options when tried.

So yesterday, Charles and I installed five backdrop panels and they look pretty good... exactly what we wanted EXCEPT for the large brown space on the right side. Heck, we even finished at 4:05, plenty of time to have installed the missing panels.

If anyone has an idea how to contact Norm, I would sure appreciate some help. Non-working phones are generally a less than favorable attribute for a successful business, especially over a 3-4 day period.

And, if you need a very good backdrop installer in the Raleigh, NC area, Charles Riddick (919) 208-9271 is really good at it.

Now to paint and install the top molding. Shelves next, then we will be ready for bench work.

David, if by chance you read this, would you drop me an e-mail. I would like to discuss Hue lighting with you since you have been working with it recently and yours looks great. My e-mail is [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

This is classic example of a market waiting for a good vendor who is *reliable*. It is a shame when a customer prepays for the order and they are put through poor customer service. In my opinion, that kind of treatment does not deserve any future business. They would be off my list.

Charles does a beautiful job with backdrops. Of course you helped as well, Bill.


----------



## Guest

I am working on the area around the freight platform and gateman shed. These are WIP pictures.


----------



## Wood

Bill, This is Norm's cell number 801-964-6155. I remember his work # was iffy.

Your layout is moving right along. The backdrops from Back Drop Warehouse are excellent. How do you adhere the backdrop? I used double stick carpet tape.

PS Norm normally does not answer the phone but he always got back to me promptly.


----------



## Wood

Joe, Nice Caterpillar ETRL car on your layout. They were pretty cool company display cars made by Eastwood. I have the Lionel one in front of my Hobby Store.


----------



## papa3rail

Bill sorry to hear of your vendor problems ,but that is one sweet looking train room.

Hey Joe (there's a song in there somewhere) Looking good my friend is this layout the same size as your last one.


----------



## Guest

papa3rail said:


> Hey Joe (there's a song in there somewhere) Looking good my friend is this layout the same size as your last one.


This one is much bigger. The old layout way 6x9 with a 30"x30" piece in one corner for switching. This layout is 10'9"x20'4" in an E shape. I will post the trackplan when I find it. I have it stored somewhere,


----------



## BWA

Yeah, backdrops look great.......


----------



## Guest

These pictures and video are my layout as it is right now. The video is 2 minutes with almost no narration, just an overview of the layout.


----------



## papa3rail

Nice job Joe, she's looking sweet. Great video also thanks for posting.


----------



## Lehigh74

Good video Joe. Gives a good picture of the overall layout. You said there is a lot left to do, but I remember when you were planning it and I was thinking that a lot has been done.


----------



## Wood

Good job, Joe. Progress, progress, progress! It has been fun to follow your work from the beginning. You have accomplished a lot and it certainly looks great. Lots of little pieces are creating a story for you. Good video.


----------



## Guest

Enjoyed your photos and video this morning, Joe.


----------



## DennyM

Great photos and video Joe. There's always more progress on a layout.


----------



## Guest

papa3rail said:


> Nice job Joe, she's looking sweet. Great video also thanks for posting.


Thanks Papa.



Lehigh74 said:


> Good video Joe. Gives a good picture of the overall layout. You said there is a lot left to do, but I remember when you were planning it and I was thinking that a lot has been done.


Thanks Bob. You're right, it's only been a year since I actually started building. 



Wood said:


> Good job, Joe. Progress, progress, progress! It has been fun to follow your work from the beginning. You have accomplished a lot and it certainly looks great. Lots of little pieces are creating a story for you. Good video.


Thanks Wood. One of the things I enjoy is a scene telling a story.



Passenger Train Collector said:


> Enjoyed your photos and video this morning, Joe.


Thank you Brian. 



DennyM said:


> Great photos and video Joe. There's always more progress on a layout.


Thanks Denny.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Cool, you have a nice space there. I can see a lot of progress, nice work.


----------



## PatKn

Nice looking layout, Joe. Thanks for sharing. 

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DennyM

I added a Woodland Scenics shaper sheet to a Miller sign I had on my layout. After I plastered the sheet I painted it and added foliage. The sign was mounted on a piece of foam that I covered with the shaper sheet. The first photo is the sign on the foam behind the burger truck.


----------



## Wood

Denny, your scenery is taking great shape. Nice job.


----------



## Guest

Very nice scenes, Denny.


----------



## DennyM

Thanks Brian and Wood. You guys inspired this project. I wasn't sure how I was going to do it until I saw a video on Woodland Scenics shaper sheets. I'm going to add another hill, but I'm not sure what corner I'm going to put it on.


----------



## PatKn

Nice job, Denny.


----------



## papa3rail

Nice work Denny,I've never heard of shaper sheets I'll have to check them out.Good looking results.:thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM

papa3rail said:


> Nice work Denny,I've never heard of shaper sheets I'll have to check them out.Good looking results.:thumbsup:


I found out about them from a post here on MTF.


----------



## Guest

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Cool, you have a nice space there. I can see a lot of progress, nice work.


Thanks John. 



PatKn said:


> Nice looking layout, Joe. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Pat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thank you Pat.


----------



## Guest

That looks great Denny. It adds a lot of interest to the scene. I plan on trying a Shaper Sheet mountain in one of my corners.


----------



## DennyM

Thanks Joe. I've started on another one for another corner. I'm waiting for the plaster to dry so I can paint it. The instructions say 24 hours to dry. It will be ready tomorrow, but I going to run trains at the club so I'll paint it Sunday.


----------



## papa3rail

Thanks for the vid Denny,it's a pretty cool system looks relativity quick and easy.


----------



## DennyM

It's very easy. You have to let the plaster set for 24hr and your good to go.


----------



## Maxum

Looking good Denny.


----------



## Wood

I feel remiss about not posting here. My busy life, forces me to follow the adage - "Just take 15 minutes and do one or two little things on your layout and it all adds up." There is a lot of truth there. 

I am working on the East side of my layout and have worked on the kids favorite accessory the 164 Lionel log loader. There is one new hill on a corner just for Denny. I used styrofoam and covered it with plaster cloth. More detailing to follow. 

The Banff mountain is finally getting some vegetation on the hillside and slowly coming together.


----------



## papa3rail

Nice job Wood,it's amazing what a little greenery can do for a scene.:thumbsup:

I can relate to the time issue,I had to put in 60 hours at work this week.All we can do is keep plugging away whenever we get a chance.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice work Wood, that looks great!


----------



## Guest

Beautiful work, Wood.


----------



## BWA

Nice.....

Don't know if it was on purpose, but, those vertical slashes in the rock, look very similar to dynamite core holes, used to blast the face off rock hills for cuttings, and, tunnel work.......


----------



## Wood

Thank you all. As we say "It is a work in progress..."




BWA said:


> Nice.....
> 
> Don't know if it was on purpose, but, those vertical slashes in the rock, look very similar to dynamite core holes, used to blast the face off rock hills for cuttings, and, tunnel work.......


You are correct BWA. I tried to render the below picture. These are the blasting cuts found on the approach to the Newport Bridge in Newport, RI. This model was made from rigid foam, cut with a commercial knife loaned, to me, by PTC Brian.









The second picture shows the cuts in the building stage.


----------



## Guest

Wood has over the years grown into an accomplished modeler. We love his scenes that get better and better.

Can't wait for the CAT production plant and refinery.


----------



## Spence

Great looking scenery Wood.


----------



## Wood

Thank you Brian and Spence. You always raise the bar for me. That's a good thing. 

It rained today and turned cool. Great gift for time on the layout.

Below are pictures of the Log Loader scene. It is as far as I can go for now. There will be an additional scene placed inside the area and it has not arrived yet. That will finish it and will include a dirt access road along with more ground cover.


----------



## DennyM

Very nice Wood great work as always. I did another hill with the Woodland Scenics Shaper Sheet. It just a small hill, but I wanted to fill the corner. This time I took photos of my progress.


----------



## PatKn

Wood, Beautiful job on the log scene. 
Denny, The Shaper Sheet hills look neat.


----------



## Guest

Wood, outstanding work. The scenery looks great.

Denny, very nice work on the shaper sheet. It looks like it's easy, fun and gives great results.


----------



## Guest

Nice work, Wood, That scene is really coming together.

Denny, you are becoming the Shaper Sheet expert.


----------



## Yellowstone Special

Country Joe said:


> These pictures and video are my layout as it is right now. The video is 2 minutes with almost no narration, just an overview of the layout.
> 
> View attachment 439969
> 
> 
> View attachment 439977
> 
> 
> View attachment 439985
> 
> 
> View attachment 439993
> 
> 
> View attachment 440001
> 
> 
> View attachment 440009
> 
> 
> View attachment 440017
> 
> 
> View attachment 440025
> 
> 
> View attachment 440033
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/zrtZsWLXfdU


Very nice photos and video, Joe. I enjoyed getting a good look at your layout and its design. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Yellowstone Special said:


> Very nice photos and video, Joe. I enjoyed getting a good look at your layout and its design. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


Thanks Vern, and you're welcome.


----------



## papa3rail

Wood, the log loader scene is looking great.:appl:

Denny, nice post, I love to see people willing to take the time and effort to show a step by step process.:appl:


----------



## DennyM

Thanks Papa. I forgot to take photos on the first hill I made and almost forgot on my second project.


----------



## Wood

DennyM said:


> I did another hill with the Woodland Scenics Shaper Sheet. It just a small hill, but I wanted to fill the corner. This time I took photos of my progress.


Denny, The scenery applied to the hill looks great. It's funny that we are both into making small hills for filling odd spaces on our layout. After looking at yours, I liked the rough grass, I did the same thing on my new hill. It is a birch grove, filling a space between two tracks.

Thanks for the tip. Just finished. My "15 minute" routine turned into an hour and a half.

Check it out.


----------



## DennyM

Thanks Wood. I like the trees on your hill as soon as I can get some I'm going to put them on both hills. It's funny when you get started it doesn't look like much, but as you add layers it starts looking more of what you were going for and sometimes more than you expected.


----------



## cole226

Nice stuff guys.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

That looks great Wood. Like you and Denny I use either hills or trees to hide corners. I want to try the shaper sheet soon.


----------



## Guest

Beautiful scene, Wood.


----------



## Spence

Wood; looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Spence, back home?


----------



## papa3rail

Looks great Wood,I'm a big fan of the "Pennsy" walls and portals also.


----------



## Shawn91481

Wood, very nice. 

Okay have not taken the effort to work on the layout until now. Other things have been taking priority. I thought I would show how I am making the canyon walls. In this case they are the railroad cut through the mountain.

This is not the most realistic method out there, but it is easy and cheap. And in my case the best method. I wanted as much track as possible with the widest curves possible (054). Thus when I put down the track I did not make room for the canyon walls.

My first step is to build a cardboard skeleton with a hot glue gun, and then I fill the voids up with balled newspaper. In the case of the base for the cut I needed a near vertical section so I glued a sheet of cardboard from the base to the top of where is. 

Once I have finished the Skelton I put down a layer of plaster cloth. One layer is all I use as the stuff at Hobby Lobby is pretty expensive. It is really flimsy, but that is okay. I will smear the whole area with join compound. Regular plaster of Paris will work, but I have found that it sets too soon, and your results suffer. You will need to know that when it is on thick it will take longer to cure. In this case, probably a few days before you can paint. 

Then, with crinkled tinfoil I press it into the joint compound and let it dry. After a day check it to see if it is set, and you can peel the tinfoil off. It will still be too wet to paint, but it will cure faster this way. Just make sure that it isn't still maluable before you remove the foil. Save the tinfoil, it can be used again.

Once it is dry thin out the paint you want to use. You want it really runny so that the white of the plaster will show through. In my case I tried to color match the Royal Gorge, and used primarily burnt sienna, with yellow ochre, and Tuscan Red. I just use the .50 cent craft acrylics at Walmart. Once dry I do a black wash.
Once that is dry I dry-brush white to highlight the edges. Just be careful. You can always add more white, but you can't take it away.


----------



## papa3rail

Another "How To" just fantastic.Thanks for posting this Shawn, looking forward to following this to completion.


----------



## Wood

Hi Shawn, Good to see your post. Your technique is a little different, never thought of using joint compound and tinfoil. Whatever works is the most important motto.

My plaster cloth came from Amazon. 5 lb bag of rolled cloth for $16.04 with free shipping. It's a lot of cloth and I never though I would use it all. Guess what? I am already down to the last 2 feet. It is a great buy and exactly like the Scenic Express or Woodland Scenics cloth.

The plaster cloth has been used to make all of my mountains and hills. Sometimes cardboard to make a frame and on the big mountains Chicken wire. Fill the spaces with chunks of high density Styrofoam, cover with plaster cloth and paint when dry. 

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00164OUF0/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Shawn91481

Right on wood. I think that is the more traditional method. There are literally dozens of techniques. YouTuber Eric Segal uses screen and a foam like substance that cures rock hard (can't remember name). 

Here's the thing about joint compound:

If it's too thick it will crack. This may or may not be what you want, but easy to fix by just pushing plaster or more compound into just the cracks with your fingers.

It takes forever to dry, but allows a longer working time.

Available at Walmart and of course all hardware stores.

Very cheap. 10lb. bucket is $6 a Walmart.

Sculptamold might be a better medium.


----------



## Shawn91481

To that end wood, one layer of plaster cloth is all I need. Joint compound hardens it up nicely


----------



## Wood

Shawn91481 said:


> YouTuber Eric Segal uses screen and a foam like substance that cures rock hard (can't remember name).
> 
> To that end wood, one layer of plaster cloth is all I need.


I watched that video, checked the website, and it is incredibly expensive!!!!


I also, only use one layer. Overlap the edges, add patches where needed and rub my fingers across the surface to blend the plaster in. If you want more time, simply mist the surface with an H20 spray bottle.

One of the things to worry about is mistakes. It is nice to have an easy to tear down surface, for when you want to change the position or redo a section.

This is only to share techniques. You have something that works! I am going to try using a similar product in some places that need spots patched up. Probably use a light weight spackle.


----------



## DennyM

I decided to add a couple of trees and an escaped zebra to the latest hill I made with some shaper sheet.


----------



## Wood

That's what makes it all fun..  Don't let that Zebra loose any stripes. I like your stuff Denny...


----------



## Shawn91481

DennyM said:


> I decided to add a couple of trees and an escaped zebra to the latest hill I made with some shaper sheet.
> 
> View attachment 444593


That darn zebra. Looking good


----------



## PatKn

Looking good, Denny.


----------



## Guest

Looks great Denny. I love the zebra. Little details like that make a layout more fun.


----------



## DennyM

Thanks guys. I've been tightening up the layout by putting flock, turf and bushes on the bare spots around the layout. The biggest projects were adding the hills and turf to two corners. Like I said this is all been inspired by Wood and Brian (PTC).


----------



## Wood

DennyM said:


> Like I said this is all been inspired by Wood and Brian (PTC).


Denny, That is very kind to say. Thank you. I have enjoyed developing my scenery techniques. All of it has come from each and everyone of the forum members here. One post can lead to a whole new chapter. One little step at a time.


----------



## Guest

I add to Wood's comments, thanks so much for the kind words, Denny.


----------



## papa3rail

Nice work Denny, I also like that horse in the striped pajamas.


----------



## Nick R.

Working on my Space Launch Complex. I've wanted one on my layout for a long time having been stationed at Vandenberg AFB in California. Still a lot of details to add, but Im happy with it. 🙂
- Nick


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You need a nice Saturn V rocket on that pad, modeled in 1:48 scale it would be about 7 1/2 feet tall!


----------



## Guest

Good work, Nick. Interesting scene.


----------



## DennyM

Nice rocket pad Nick. I had that satellite launching car when I was a boy. If I knew then I would have taken better car of my trains.


----------



## Nick R.

Thanks for the kind words! I got a lot of inspiration from Lee Willis' past posts. GRJ, I would need to relocate to the back yard with a rocket that size, but it would be awesome.


----------



## Fabforrest

You should get a Lionel rocket launch accessory. Would fit right in.


----------



## papa3rail

Looking good Nick


----------



## Guest

Nice work Nick. You rocket launch area looks way cool.


----------



## Nick R.

Fabforrest, its funny you say that because that tower in the pic is from the lionel 175 launcher. I got it for a dollar at a train show in Spokane. It was missing its crane so I added one from a crane car I wasnt using (which I'll probably change for something smaller) and the rest just kind of came together. 
- Nick


----------



## Wood

My recent activity has been building a kit from Bar Mills Scale Model Works. As background, I saw a finished rendition of this kit at York in the fall of 2017. It was very nice and I wanted it, but it was $300.00. Nope not going to do that! I searched for the kit which was out of stock. I waited and recently found it back on the website. $89.95. 

https://www.barmillsmodels.com/

This is the first Bar Mills kit I have attempted. It was pretty cool. To begin with the directions are written by Art Fahie and Jim Mooney. They definitely have a sense of humor and are very encouraging. The directions are not "follow the master", in many ways they are a guide, leaving room for a variety of alternative structures. Lots of suggested techniques to choose from.

All of the pieces are laser cut and pretty easy to disassemble. No missing parts, lots of small detail parts like saw horses, cast chimney, signs, loose barrels, a dolly and lumber.


Of course the first step is reading the directions. About 6 pages long. There were two buildings. The first was a workshop and the second is a Lumber storage facility. Just like you would see at a lumber yard. 

























The assembly was done with white glue and Gorilla Super Glue. The Work Shed was completed first.










I prepainted all of the pieces with an inexpensive grey flat primer. That prevents the thin wood parts from warping. Just using water based white glue will in fact warp parts. If you prepaint with enamel paint you avoid that problem. The finish was done with powders. They are so easy to work with. The key is layering the powder and using a wide brush to brush off the excess and blend it all into the wood. After powdering, use a Clear Flat Enamel spray paint to hold the powder in place. 


















The framing was very straight forward. Use a right angle to keep every thing square and just add the pieces in order.

















The last step was to add detail parts and the signage. Voila... you're done!


















This will be located on the East side with the Lionel 164 Log loader. I hope to have the scene completed by tomorrow night and will add pictures.


----------



## Spence

Very nice looking project Wood. :appl: You are an extremely talented hobbyist. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Boyce

Wood, That kit is superb, and you are doing a fantastic job on it! It so reminds me of the T. E. Hohmann's Lumber Yard right at Bakerstown Station on the old B&O P&W division when I was growing up!!


----------



## Guest

WOW. sensational build-out Wood. These structures are going to look very cool on your layout. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cole226

Wood, how do you know your done?

_you have all that lumber left over!!_:cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## DennyM

Nice Wood, I just put the website in my favorites file. I like the Texaco station they have.


----------



## Guest

You are doing a great job on that kit Wood. Bar Mills makes great kits.


----------



## Wood

Spence said:


> Very nice looking project Wood. :appl: You are an extremely talented hobbyist. :thumbsup:


Thank you Spence. The reality is that it all comes from practice and learning from what is posted here and layouts I have seen in person. Like yours, Lee's, Brian's and my local train friends. There are 34 structures on my layout and I have built 12 of them from scratch or kit. Running trains was my passion. As time has moved on modeling has become that passion. It has been a whole lot of learning and experimentation. 



Mark Boyce said:


> Wood, That kit is superb, and you are doing a fantastic job on it! It so reminds me of the T. E. Hohmann's Lumber Yard right at Bakerstown Station on the old B&O P&W division when I was growing up!!



Thanks Mark, I definitely liked the appearance of this Lumber Shed because it reminded me of the one in my early home town of Englewood, FL. Franklin Lumber which had a spur from the Seaboard Air Line RR



Passenger Train Collector said:


> WOW. sensational build-out Wood. These structures are going to look very cool on your layout. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you Brian, you and Elizabeth have always been an inspiration for me.



cole226 said:


> Wood, how do you know your done?
> 
> _you have all that lumber left over!!_:cheeky4::cheeky4:


Cole, You know your done when you run out of glue. 



DennyM said:


> Nice Wood, I just put the website in my favorites file. I like the Texaco station they have.


I would buy another one of these. The kits are nice, but I really got a kick out of the narrative in the directions. Not to mention the extra energy put into recommending and describing techniques.


----------



## Wood

Thanks Joe, I agree the kits are nicely done and they have a lot of variety.


----------



## papa3rail

Great build Wood.
Bar Mills kits are great you can build them as planned or bash them to suit your own taste.I've never used the powders before looks pretty slick I'll have to give them a try.

America's got talent my foot, MTF's got talent
Impressive work on this one.:appl:


----------



## Wood

papa3rail said:


> Great build Wood.
> Bar Mills kits are great you can build them as planned or bash them to suit your own taste.I've never used the powders before looks pretty slick I'll have to give them a try.
> 
> America's got talent my foot, MTF's got talent
> Impressive work on this one.:appl:



Thank you 3rail, always nice to hear good words from a pro..  I do not say that sarcastically. You are helping all of us with you excellent work.

One word on powders. They are very easy to use, but they are used primarily to downgrade a subject. If I wanted this to look new I would have used spray paints and given it a high finish appearance. The goal was to create a working lumber yard that had been around for a few years. Powders are excellent for that. Note the rusty tin roof, the white faded door trim and ladders and the wood for the shed itself is a dingy older appearance.


I promised to have the scene completed tonight... But the best laid plans of men and mice...


Only got to build a small hill and fill in the surrounding work area with sand and soil.

The first pic is a piece of high density foam carved up with a steak knife heated with a blow torch.









The second pic is the foam covered with plaster cloth.









The third pic is the foam painted with a mix of flat brown, black and H2O for a land cover. (It looks like gloss because it is wet paint.)









The last pic is the area covered with ground cover. Play box sand from Home Depot and sprinked with Woodland scenic Green blend covering, plus some of Brennans earth mixture. The entire area was wetted with H2O mixed with white glue. Sprinkle the elements out and re spray with the water glue mixture. Let dry overnight.


----------



## DennyM

That is nice Wood. That's the kind of thing that inspired my shaper sheet project.


----------



## PatKn

Real nice work, Wood. The review on the model was very helpful. I like doing wood models. I know what you mean about the directions. I did some Downtown Deco Hydrocal buildings. I learned some good modeling techniques from those directions. The finished model looks great. The sceniced area is a big improvement. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest

Your work keeps getting better and better, Wood. This is going to be a terrific scene.


----------



## Wood

*East side rehab. 2' finished 18' more to go!*

The lumber/log scene is finished. Pretty happy about it. 

In this scene there is a Wood-Mizer portable saw mill. It is over scale which helps to offset the Lionel Log loader 162. This is a model only available from Wood-Mizer who manufactures the real saw mill for loggers. I discovered this product from my brother in Maine. One of his friends, who is a logger, gave it to him.


----------



## PatKn

Great scene, Wood. Makes that section interesting and ties all the buildings and accessories together. 

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's a great scene Wood, you almost have to pinch yourself to see it's not real.


----------



## Mark Boyce

That scene is excellent, Wood! Logs, Wood Mizer, lumber; you have it all!


----------



## Guest

The scene is a great example of very clever modeling. The scene is spectacular. The wood shed, office, portable saw, and the landscape really make this look so realistic.

Over the top good.


----------



## Lehigh74

Haven’t checked this thread in a while. Some good stuff here. I’ll make it 5 that like the lumber yard scene.


----------



## DennyM

Outstanding Wood! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cole226

SUPER SCENE Wood. It is real! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Looks like you have some west coast logs there.


----------



## Wood

Thank you everyone for following and commenting on this project. Thank you for being so encouraging and kind. It has been fun and creative. 

Modelers need to develop a plan and then work the plan. My technique is to view the space, look at my components and start shuffling them around to find a nice theme. The Lionel 164 was a given because of my grandchildren. That meant logs and logs might mean lumber and lumber might mean sawing. It just went from there. I saw that sawmill on my brother's layout. The Crown Crate Company lumber shed was at York and Bada Boom Bada Bing, it went together. 

The other issue is prospective. The 164 is huge. My layout is completely flat. Developing elevation is important and that is where the rock hills on the edge of the layout and the elevation for the Crown Crate lumber shed came in. It also gave the lumber shed height and a better prospective next to the 164. When I ordered the Wood-Mizer it was 1:28th scale. That worried me, but found a way to blend it in, it's size also helped balance the 164. 

The next project is the CAT Factory. The parts were ordered 2 months ago. I hope a little bit of Bada Boom Bada Bing comes into to play on this one too. 

PS. Cole, That's not western lumber. It's good old back yard ***** Willow lumber.


----------



## DennyM

Wood I start thinking about a project for a couple of months before it starts to come together in my head. Sometimes I try to draw a plan, but I can't draw a straight line with a T Square. When I'm sure what I want to do than I start building it.


----------



## Wood

DennyM said:


> Wood I start thinking about a project for a couple of months before it starts to come together in my head. Sometimes I try to draw a plan, but I can't draw a straight line with a T Square. *When I'm sure what I want to do than I start building it.*



Denny, I am with you on this. My layout never even had a track plan. My head sees it all and it takes several months of running trains to visualize the plan. Needless to say, there are lots of redos.


----------



## Guest

Outstanding work Wood. Nothing looks out of scale to me but I'm not a scale purist. If it looks good to my eyes it's more than acceptable and your scene looks very good to my eyes.


----------



## papa3rail

This scene came together great Wood.Love the logs and the cut lumber saw dust everywhere is a nice touch.Good job:appl:


----------



## Wood

The CAT Factory is under construction and here are a couple of pics to update.

The picture, on the right, shows the new CAT Factory in Athens, GA. This is the building I will attempt to render.










Korber parts being glued up for the walls. The back wall is 35" wide and will be open with a siding run through . I used super glue between each piece and then hot glued wood on the back side to provide support and to serve as the frame when I assemble the building.










Below is the outline of the building. It will be 35" by 12" with a siding run through that will accommodate CAT equipment loads for delivery. All of the sides are glued up accept the front section which is 24"X12" and then narrows to 4 1/2". It will also have a 2" extension in the front with a display window opening.


----------



## Guest

Looks very good and will make a wonderful scene on your layout.


----------



## PatKn

What a great project, Wood. If your hotel is a reflection of your modeling ability, I expect it will be spectacular. 

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

This will be a major scene on Wood's layout. He has accumulated lots of CAT equipment, so this new structure is very appropriate. 

Such fun to watch Wood's projects.


----------



## DennyM

Your killing me Wood. Now I'll be Chomping at the bit to see the construction and finished project. I was in Athens, GA earlier this year. Very nice town and friendly people except when the they're behind the wheel of a car.


----------



## Wood

DennyM said:


> Your killing me Wood. Now I'll be Chomping at the bit to see the construction and finished project. I was in Athens, GA earlier this year. Very nice town and friendly people except when the they're behind the wheel of a car.



Thanks everyone. Denny, don't chomp too hard. You know my progress is slow. Tonight, it's 10:30 pm before I get home. Friday, I hope to finish the front. Saturday, I leave for NJ and not back until Tuesday. Then Friday, next week, I leave for PA and gone for a week. Don't forget the TCA convention is in Warwick, RI with several jobs helping to host some events. 

That's why I like this thread. When you do something, post it, and when you get back to it, you can post some more.


----------



## papa3rail

Great project Wood I love the idea of a siding running through the building. :appl:


----------



## Wood

One of my favorite tools is Hot Glue. It has wonderful properties, the biggest one is the ability to pull it apart, remove it completely and without damage to parts.

The first picture shows assembling the front of the CAT factory. I used Super Glue to adhere the parts on the edges and then used Hot Glue to add wood support pieces. Note the hot glue holding the square. You can pull the square off and rub the super glue off completely.









Pictures 2 and 3 show a mock up of the building. This was needed to see the footprint of all the walls and the spacing between each wall, edge to edge or edge to back. Before assembly of the building I will mask areas and paint the outside.


















In NJ for three days. Back to this next week.


----------



## Guest

Excellent progress, Wood. I sure agree with you about the hot glue. 

Have a safe trip to NJ.


----------



## DennyM

The chomping has begun.


----------



## Wood

DennyM said:


> The chomping has begun.
> 
> View attachment 457444



:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Spence

I love hot glue also but I never seem to escape getting one burn on my fingers when I’m working with it.


----------



## Wood

Spence said:


> I love hot glue also but I never seem to escape getting one burn on my fingers when I’m working with it.


One, you only get one??? Hahaha... 

We need to get together Spence. Busy two weeks, but I'll call.


----------



## DennyM

Spence said:


> I love hot glue also but I never seem to escape getting one burn on my fingers when I’m working with it.


Being a cook for 30+years I can't count the amount of burns I got. I still have old scars from the kitchen. Also soldering I burn myself at least every other time. I think I got some hot glue in me once or twice.


----------



## Mark Boyce

I have a scar from a soldering iron that is over 30 years old.  
Wood, you called that Caterpillar building a mock-up. It looks like a final build in progress to me!!!


----------



## Wood

Mark Boyce said:


> Wood, you called that Caterpillar building a mock-up. It looks like a final build in progress to me!!!


Mark, No, not yet. These are the final parts. I simply wanted to get a look at it's size, joints, roof line and see what I might have to modify. You can see the wood sticks that are holding it all together. When permanently erected, there will be wood beams running from side to side and end to end. They will hold it together with the help of some hot glue. There will be a roof covering the beams and filled with piping, vents, ACs' etc.

From a perspective it looks huge to me on that table. On the layout the space is 2'3"x 4' 5''. The building at it's widest point (depth) is 13" and the longest point (width) is 35". It is 8" tall. I have several structures nearby which are 10-14" high (oil refinery tanks, CAT water tower), but nothing that fills a space this size. As I write I am just thinking and pondering the scenery, additional addons like bulldozers, trucks, signage, etc. to balance the space.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Yes, it is huge!!! Very good!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Mark Boyce said:


> I have a scar from a soldering iron that is over 30 years old.


You're not supposed to be doing it with a blowtorch!


----------



## Mark Boyce

Ohhh...I thought something was amiss!! Ha ha!! 
Actually I was soldering wires on N scale with a low watt soldering pencil. I hung the iron over a joist by the cord. I reached another wire from underneath right up into the iron. Now I always put the iron in its holder.


----------



## papa3rail

Looking good Wood. Never tried the hot glue in my modeling adventures have to give it a try.


----------



## Wood

Dave, hot glue is good for areas that won't be seen. It is also great for placing people on the layout. It affords the opportunity to move the people without breaking a leg or foot off. Plus you can rub the remnants of the glue right off with no reside or damage left behind.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I use a ton of hot glue for upgrades, it's excellent for tacking lights and wires into position.


----------



## DennyM

I used it to tack down my Miller Cracker Jack sign.


----------



## bluecomet400

In an effort to maximize space, I decided to try modifying my O72 switches to shorten the distance between mainlines. I cut approx. 1.5" off the diverging rails of each left-hand switch. The end result is a crossover with just under 4.5" center rail distance instead of 5.5". An inch may not be much, but with toy trains, it can make a big difference. 










John


----------



## Guest

When you get your modified switch installed, please post a photo, John.


----------



## bluecomet400

Passenger Train Collector said:


> When you get your modifies switch installed, please post a photo, John.



Will do, Brian--it may be a while, the way things are going. It was a little scary cutting a brand-new switch, but the end result is worth it. I've seen this done with Lionel 022 O-Gauge switches, so I figured the same could be done with O72.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Speaking of layouts, my long awaited layout is about to get underway.  I am working on the benchwork area to get the rest of my Mianne benchwork ordered.


----------



## DennyM

Another project that'll have me chomping at the bit.


----------



## PatKn

Starting to get excited.


----------



## Guest

Good to see progress, John. Get the benchwork ordered now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's been a long time coming, we've been really snowed under with all the moving and house prep junk. I'm finally digging out and starting to think about the future.


----------



## Wood

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Speaking of layouts, my long awaited layout is about to get underway.  I am working on the benchwork area to get the rest of my Mianne benchwork ordered.
> 
> View attachment 457772


John, Will you operate from the central area? My layout is centrally operated with a lift out bridge to gain access. I enjoy running trains from the center. You feel completely in command of the layout. It is kind of like being in a watch tower.


----------



## Guest

Some of our most interesting threads are of new layout construction. Really interested to see John's "start-up".


----------



## DennyM

Wood said:


> John, Will you operate from the central area? My layout is centrally operated with a lift out bridge to gain access. I enjoy running trains from the center. You feel completely in command of the layout. It is kind of like being in a watch tower.


Wood have you seen the guy at York that sells Mianne? They make a section that lifts straight up like a elevator which he demonstrates.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Wood, I'll likely have my control panel in the center as that's going to be open. I figured that space wouldn't be wasted in any case. 

Denny, that's the lift bridge I'll be using.


----------



## Wood

DennyM said:


> Wood have you seen the guy at York that sells Mianne? They make a section that lifts straight up like a elevator which he demonstrates.


Below you will see a couple of pics of my bridge. I do not have a full on shot. It has it's own shelf. What is nice is that I can lift the bridge quickly, the track powers down 5' in either direction and put it back in place before the trains come by again. Timing is everything. The elevators take forever. 



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Wood, I'll likely have my control panel in the center as that's going to be open. I figured that space wouldn't be wasted in any case.
> 
> Denny, that's the lift bridge I'll be using.


John, I think you will enjoy that location. Like I said, it is almost like being in a watch tower, I feel like I can see everything and access almost every point on the layout. If I need to, I can take my remote, lift the bridge, go outside and walk around. I haven't hooked all my interior switches to the remote, but that will happen when I get the East side completed.


----------



## Fabforrest

GRJ, what are the dimensions in your drawing?


----------



## Spence

GRJ; I'm glad to see that your finally going to start your layout. I really look forward to following that post. Best of luck with the build.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Fabforrest said:


> GRJ, what are the dimensions in your drawing?


20 x 12.5 and the narrow part is 10.5. Not huge, but enough to keep me busy. 


Spence said:


> GRJ; I'm glad to see that your finally going to start your layout. I really look forward to following that post. Best of luck with the build.


Thanks, I am looking forward to it. I actually unpacked all the boxes of Mianne bench parts and I'm doing an inventory.


----------



## papa3rail

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Speaking of layouts, my long awaited layout is about to get underway.  I am working on the benchwork area to get the rest of my Mianne benchwork ordered.


Congrats on getting to the start line, looking forward to seeing this build. My layout is 20 x 13 it's a nice size, not huge but it makes for a nice pike just the same.Enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## papa3rail

Wood said:


> Below you will see a couple of pics of my bridge. I do not have a full on shot. It has it's own shelf. What is nice is that I can lift the bridge quickly, the track powers down 5' in either direction and put it back in place before the trains come by again. Timing is everything. The elevators take forever.
> 
> 
> 
> John, I think you will enjoy that location. Like I said, it is almost like being in a watch tower, I feel like I can see everything and access almost every point on the layout. If I need to, I can take my remote, lift the bridge, go outside and walk around. I haven't hooked all my interior switches to the remote, but that will happen when I get the East side completed.


 Nice job on the bridge Wood,great idea.

I like operating from the inside of a layout. It's like I'm at the center of my own little universe.


----------



## Wood

*CAT sign*

It's been a while since posting on the East Side rehab. 

Progress is being made, but today I finally found a solution to one of the most important parts of a building - Signage.

The CAT factory had a very specific CAT logo and that needed to be in my rendering of the building. This is a CAT emblem found on many pieces of equipment. It was pretty banged up when I found it but with a little care and painting it came out great.

In the picture below you will see the CAT Factory signage in Athens, GA and my signage which will be on the rendering.


----------



## Guest

The sign looks fabulous, Wood. Signs add so much to a building. A sign gives a generic building identity and interest.


----------



## Guest

Now that's a sign. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BWA

Sign of the times.........


----------



## PatKn

Very cool sign.

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Webb

You got a winner. Will look great.


----------



## papa3rail

Nice job Wood :thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM

Real nice Wood.


----------



## bluecomet400

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Wood, I'll likely have my control panel in the center as that's going to be open. I figured that space wouldn't be wasted in any case.
> 
> Denny, that's the lift bridge I'll be using.




Looks great, John! Like Wood, I settled on putting my control panel in the center of the layout. I go in there and my whole world revolves around me!!

Here's my drawbridge that spans the opening; it's made by Jim Ballmann of Stainless Unlimited. 










John


----------



## Guest

Ahhh yes, a beautiful "YELLOW" bridge. John has excellent taste.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's a great looking bridge, nice solution.


----------



## Wood

I've seen that bridge before...

It is a beauty John and looks great on your layout.


----------



## bluecomet400

Brian, you get all the credit for the bridge's color!!


----------



## Guest

Sue did push yellow over the finish line. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Spence

The sign looks real good as does the bridge. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wood

My goal was to have the building assembled this week and hopefully that will happen. I had to install thirteen windows, two doors and three picture windows. The 13 windows and doors went in quickly, due to the premade frames for the windows. All that was needed was Acetate film for the glass. No problem. 


The 9 3/4" picture windows proved much more troublesome. I had to make a frame out of Plastruct. Then cut the Acetate to fit. The windows all need to be clearly see through. On many windows you lightly sand it to hide the view and it looks like a real window. On this model there will be inside activity and I wanted everyone to be able to see the action. Keeping the Acetate clear is really difficult. Fingerprints, overflow glue and scratches will ruin a window. Yup, I ruined a bunch. 5 sheets to be exact. 2 hours per night for three days... But it's done and they are clear and look great. And, I learned a lot about making windows. There are 4 days left in the week and maybe the building will be assembled. 










Painting is another of my weakness. Brush painting is not in my skill set. Rattle cans are the only way I can finish a model nicely. It just requires a lot of masking and then a little touch up with a small brush. Below is the Tractor Trailer door that needed to be painted. If anyone has a better approach, please post how you do it.


----------



## PatKn

"Slow and steady wins the race". The building is looking good, Wood. It will make a focal point addition to your layout when finished.


----------



## Guest

Very nice work, Wood. The windows look fabulous.


----------



## MichaelE

The key to brush painting smaller objects or surface areas such as your door is to make certain the paint is thin enough to flow and remain wet enough to blend each stroke as the paint starts to level.

Looks very good.


----------



## Guest

Can't wait to see the CAT facility assembled. Great work, Wood.


----------



## Wood

MichaelE said:


> The key to brush painting smaller objects or surface areas such as your door is to make certain the paint is thin enough to flow and remain wet enough to blend each stroke as the paint starts to level.
> 
> Looks very good.


Thanks MichaelE. I am going to try that with some samples pieces. One of my future projects is the Woodland Scenic's Duece's Bike shop which I bought as a kit. It has lots of small detail that require different colors. I will not be able to Rattle trap it at all. 



Pat - "Slow and steady wins the race" but it can be exasperating for my A++ personality.


Thank you Brian and Joe for your encouragement. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## papa3rail

Looking good Wood :thumbsup:
I rattle can a lot of stuff,I also paint a lot of it before assembly.I have painters tape in several widths from 1/8 to 2". I usually use tape even when doing brush work I just don't have a steady enough hand to do it free style. My magnifying visor and tweezers are indispensable when painting itty bitties.


----------



## bluecomet400

Passenger Train Collector said:


> When you get your modified switch installed, please post a photo, John.



Here you go, Brian. Before and after. The end result is center rail distance between mainlines is down from 5.25" to 4.2". I should've done this when I initially laid the track, but it was a fun project and I'm happy with the end result. If I do this with the remaining switches in the yard area to the left of the mainlines, I should be able to squeeze in an extra siding. 

Gotta give credit where credit is due. A few weeks ago I visited Marty Fitzhenry (many of you know him from the OGR Forum), and he gave me some tips on how to make the cuts, and really gave me the confidence I needed to give it a shot. Cutting a regular piece of track is one thing, but cutting a switch that wasn't really designed to be cut is completely different. All is well that ends well. 

















John


----------



## Wood

John, Glad you were able to find some more space. Looks good

Here is my recent progress.

The first pictures are WeHonest lighting which will be installed on the out side of the building for doorways. The options from this vendor are much better than any of the main manufacturers and considerably less expensive. They are 12v DC and require the installation of a resistor. Not that hard once you get the hang of stripping wire installation on 24 gauge wire

















The next pictures show the assembly. This was made from parts but, it was not a kit. So, figuring out how to build it, had it's own challenges. Keeping it square and making sure the dimensions were equal on each side of the rectangle was lots of fun. I used a small square and cut 90 degree triangles for all of the corners. They also added strength to the whole structure.


The measurements are 9" tall, by 35" long and 11 1/2' deep except where the showroom juts out 2" more. 

































Now, it is on to installing the overhead crane, interior lighting and building a roof. I think I am going to create a gravel roof similar to what is show below.


----------



## Guest

John, nice to see your success.

Wood, looking very good with the CAT facility.


----------



## BWA

Nice job, great looking building....:smilie_daumenpos:

As far as painting, I always paint windows, doors etc before I put them in the building. I don't have the patience for a lot of masking...:sly:


----------



## Guest

John, the cut down switches look great and getting an extra siding in is worth the work.

Wood, you're doing an outstanding job on the CAT building. The lights over the doors will really stand out when the building is lit up.


----------



## C.Vigs

I added a "foundation" to my downtown area. I've had two Superstreets loops set up for a while now, and had been meaning to create an elevated base for my downtown buildings so they sit higher than the roadway, creating a curb line.

Some (not great) before photos:

















After photos:

































I also scratch built a new station building. I needed something narrow to fit between my inner loop and a relocated curve on my outer loop. It is loosely patterned off the former New Haven station in Newtown, Ct. 

























~CJV


----------



## Wood

Looks good CJV. Good luck on your new layout.


----------



## DennyM

Nice work guys.


----------



## papa3rail

Nice work on the switches John.

Wood, the CAT project is coming along nicely and thanks for the heads up on the WeHonest lighting. They have several good looking fixtures and great prices.

Good luck on the layout C.Vigs looks like some nice ideas going on there.


----------



## PatKn

papa3rail said:


> Nice work on the switches John.
> 
> Wood, the CAT project is coming along nicely and thanks for the heads up on the WeHonest lighting. They have several good looking fixtures and great prices.
> 
> Good luck on the layout C.Vigs looks like some nice ideas going on there.


Ditto, Ditto and Ditto. 

Wood, Looks like the industrial looking lights you are using are only listed under HO/OO lighting. They look to be the right size and style for your project though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wood

PatKn said:


> Ditto, Ditto and Ditto.
> 
> Wood, Looks like the industrial looking lights you are using are only listed under HO/OO lighting. They look to be the right size and style for your project though. :thumbsup:



You are correct Pat. Sometimes O gauge lights are limited and too big. I have ordered street lights in HO and they are 8" high which fit and looks much better on the layout. He gives measurements in the offerings so I look at all the stuff and order what fits best.


----------



## Wood

Sorry about the delay in this project. Dealing with a couple of health issue and got sidetracked for awhile.

Still working on the lights and the interior lights are now installed. 12v DC has become my go to lighting. It is a little tricky to get used to because the wiring is very thin 28 gauge. After fiddling around with it, I have become confident and love the neat arrangements that can be made. No big wires messing up the interior of a building and beautiful bright lighting.

The first picture shows a string of 12v LED warm lights tethered together. I bought this in a spool from eBay. 10' of LED lighting which you can cut in 2" chunks or string together in any length you want. They come with an adhesive double sided tape on the back. 

These were placed under the black beams in pic #2 and it lights up the whole interior. Pic 2 shows the completed lighting and the arrows identify where the lights were attached.


----------



## cole226

good looking wrk on all the projects guys.

Wood, hard to beat "wehonest on their available items. :thumbsup:

I"ve just got a new pup and all my projects seem to have funneled down to her right now.


----------



## Guest

I knew you would figure your lighting issues out, Wood. Good solution.


----------



## PatKn

Glad you are past the health issues. Stay healthy. The lighting looks great. Over the past year I changed all the club building lights to LEDs.i used cool whites in the stores to show the details, warm white in upstair apartments that have details and amber in empty apartments. Got a 16A 12VDC power supply from Ebay for a very favorable price to supply the whole layout. I also bought 10 buck converters fo about $10 on Ebay to convert the 12V to 4.5V for miller signs.

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood

PatKn said:


> Got a 16A 12VDC power supply from Ebay for a very favorable price to supply the whole layout. I also bought 10 buck converters fo about $10 on Ebay to convert the 12V to 4.5V for miller signs.
> 
> Pat



Thank you Cole and PTC. Cole, WeHonest totally got me into DC. Inexpensive and very helpful.

Cole, Post a pic here of your Puppy. Kathy and I got a Lab pup two Christmas' ago. Totally love the big boy!! He sure took up our time the first two years. 

Pat, There is every intention to stay healthy!! 

I bought a similar 150W DC transformer on Amazon and it powers everything. I also have bought several junker HO DC transformers for my work bench to test LED arrangements. 

WeHonest sells a power distribution board that will supply up to 26 lights. It converts 12v DC to 3v which is his predominant light voltage. Saves lots of resistor soldering. It's $14.00 and will supply all of the DC voltage to this building, which will have ~20 lights.


----------



## cole226

Wood, here's my new buddy; Domino

rescued Catahoula and ?. almost 4month and 28lb


























I've got to say "wehonest" has treated me good.


----------



## Wood

Wow!!! Thank you Randy. That's a dog with CHARACTER!!.. Beautiful eyes. Love his colors and those big floppy ears. Looks like he found a wonderful home.


----------



## Guest

Let there be lights! I wired the buildings in my small city yesterday.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Very nice Joe, can't wait to be at the stage I'm wiring buildings.


----------



## Wood

Joe, That looks incredibly nice. Every building lite up!! It brings your city to life. Great job.


----------



## Guest

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Very nice Joe, can't wait to be at the stage I'm wiring buildings.


Thanks John. Once you get your benchwork from Mianne I'm sure you will make very quick progress. It's hard to believe it's taken a little over a year and a half to get to this stage, but I spend a lot of time moving buildings around and living with them for a while to see if I really like the way they look.



Wood said:


> Joe, That looks incredibly nice. Every building lite up!! It brings your city to life. Great job.


Thanks Wood. The lights really do bring the city to life. I've always loved lighted buildings. When I was a boy I had an 8x8 layout in the basement and I loved running trains in the dark with the buildings and trains providing all the light.


----------



## Guest

Big improvement, Joe. Very nice work. You know I Like lot of lights on a layout, so keep up the good work.


----------



## DennyM

Very nice Joe. Lights add character to your layout.


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Big improvement, Joe. Very nice work. You know I Like lot of lights on a layout, so keep up the good work.


Thanks Brian. Yep, I also love lots of lights. They are simple things but add so much to a layout.



DennyM said:


> Very nice Joe. Lights add character to your layout.


Thanks Denny. I didn't think of it that way but you are right, lights add character.


----------



## PatKn

The lights look fantastic, Joe. Great looking town.

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

PatKn said:


> The lights look fantastic, Joe. Great looking town.
> 
> Pat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks Pat.


----------



## Maxum

Looks good Joe. I think lighting helps bring a layout to life. I'm planning to light all the structures on my layout.


----------



## PatKn

The next step is to light the cars and trucks.


----------



## Guest

I can't get over how good your city looks lighted, Joe. Your photos are excellent.


----------



## Guest

Maxum said:


> Looks good Joe. I think lighting helps bring a layout to life. I'm planning to light all the structures on my layout.


Thanks Maxum.



PatKn said:


> The next step is to light the cars and trucks.


Lighted cars will be sometime down the road. Most of my cars are parked but a couple are waiting at a RR crossing and would look good with head and tail lights lit up.


----------



## Wood

Set up a template for the base of the CAT Facility. Will be using Masonite and want to have it fit perfectly under the building and along the lines of track. Used craft paper, thumb tacks and a sharpie. Will cut along the lines and trace onto the Masonite. Cut, paint it flat black, line parking spots and a road into the area, then place the building. Getting close.


----------



## PatKn

It's going to look great, Wood. Is that a grade crossing you are planning?


----------



## Wood

PatKn said:


> It's going to look great, Wood. Is that a grade crossing you are planning?



Yes Pat, there will be a 12' street on this side of the layout and it will be crossing multiple tracks, which will be outfitted with electronically activated railroad crossing signals and gates.


----------



## Bill Webb

This will make a neat scene. Looking forward to seeing it. Whose signals and gates are you using?


----------



## Wood

Thanks Bill. WeHonest for the crossing gates.


----------



## Guest

Excellent thinking, Wood. Got to have a plan for a project to go smoothly and using the craft paper is a really smart way to make sure the spacing is correct before your cut the Masonite.


----------



## Wood

Get progress today. Trimmed the Template out to accommodate the location. Pulled it up and took it to the barn and taped it to the Masonite. Practiced a little with my Saber Saw to get a straight line rhythm and then cut the piece. Edged it with a rasp to smooth some edges. Brought it inside and had a very good fit. A little more rasp and it fit perfect. The template was a good solution for this effort.

Pic 1 shows the Template trimmed out.

Pic 2 is the base, painted flat black and in place.

Pic 3 & 4 is the CAT Facility in place.

Next steps are to hard wire all of the lights, build a roof and then detail the base.

The access road will travel parallel to the inside main. It will go beyond this location to the other end of the layout. Those will be installed when I finish the CAT Facility and move to the next location.


----------



## Lehigh74

Looks good Wood. I've used templates like that for a few things on my layout. Might take a little longer, but things fit well when they are done.


----------



## PatKn

Looks real good, Wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Terrific progress, Wood.


----------



## Guest

Outstanding job, Wood. It looks great. I use newspaper to create templates but I think kraft paper is better. I will use it in the future.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's going to look great Wood, fits in perfectly.


----------



## laz57

Great job WOOD!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Wood

Thank you everyone, as always I appreciate the encouragement. 

It is a little bland right now, but detailing will make the scene. I am thinking about the next section. I am mulling over making the entire CAT Facility spur a drive over track. Get rid of the ballast and butt the base next to the track, so I can expand the parking area into the adjoining section.


----------



## Wood

Country Joe said:


> I use newspaper to create templates but I think kraft paper is better. I will use it in the future.


Joe, I also used newspaper but this was so large it would have been too flimsy. Now that I've tried it and found the craft paper to be more stable, I'll be using this in the future.


----------



## Wood

After sitting down and looking at the location for a couple of nights, I decided the land space simply was out of proportion to the building size. Grabbed that craft paper again, and squared off the space by including the west side of the spur track.

The addition was easy, but the spur needed to be cleaned out of ballast and I had to fabricate a filler. Used Masonite and cut a 3/8" piece, beveled one side and layered some flat sticks under the Masonite to level it. Glued the leveling sticks to the bottom of the Masonite and then hot glued the filler to the track. The units using this spur are 16 wheel articulated flats and they can be a little picky about track dimensions. It works.


This site is now 24'X54" which equates to 9 sq. ft. of surface. I think it is more realistic and allows placement of more equipment. 


Next step is to hard wire the lighting, build a roof and finish detailing the scene.


----------



## cole226

Looks good Wood. :thumbsup:

that wedge down into the spur turnout had no reason to be there, now it looks _just right._


----------



## Guest

Having that much room will really pay off for a facility that produces heavy equipment. This is going to be a spectacular focal point.


----------



## Lehigh74

Woodland Scenics N scale road bed works great for filling in between 3 rail O gauge track. Splits in half so you put half on each side of the middle rail. Put the tapered side towards the outer rails. Bends easily. Glues down with rubber cement or Hobby Tack.


----------



## Guest

Looks fabulous, Wood. It gives a lot more room for staging heavy equipment and makes a more interesting scene.

I took Lehighs's advice and used WS N scale foam roadbed for my grade crossings and they look fabulous and operate flawlessly.


----------



## Wood

Bob and Joe, I just ordered some!!! Thanks for the input. I remember "someone" had mentioned using N Scale road. but I couldn't remember the details. Plus, I wanted to finish this component so I went ahead and used what I had. It does look very good and I just might tear out what I did and redo it. That's why I use hot glue, easy redo...


----------



## papa3rail

Wood, sorry to hear about the health issues hope it’s nothing serious. The Caterpillar project is looking fantastic. What an incredible looking scene this will be.

Joe, nice job on the lights, that scene looks great.

Good looking pooch Cole.


----------



## Guest

Joe, terrific scene coming along here.


----------



## PatKn

Wood, the extra space definitely makes the overall scene look more real. Nice job and good choice to expand the area.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Dave.

Thanks Brian.

The WS N Scale foam roadbed is super easy to work with. Just cut it to length, split it down the middle with my X-Acto knife and put it in place. It fits perfectly and looks great.


----------



## Wood

Country Joe said:


> The WS N Scale foam roadbed is super easy to work with. Just cut it to length, split it down the middle with my X-Acto knife and put it in place. It fits perfectly and looks great.



Ok, Easy squeezy... No trimming, painting, carving.. Great N Scale roadbed solution to this age old problem. $10.00 for 24'

Thank you!!


----------



## Guest

Looks really good, Wood. Can't wait to see it all.


----------



## Guest

The crossing looks great Wood. The credit goes to Bob (Lehigh). He suggested it when I was working on my crossing and I'm really glad he did.


----------



## Bill Webb

Wood this looks great. Seems to me that it should do for applications that have tracks in buildings like roundhouses, engine repair buildings, manufacturing plants, etc. will try it.


----------



## Guest

I finally got a round tuit and spent some time working on the pink hill. Here is the before picture:









This is the current picture. The white is the glue that is still wet.


----------



## Wood

Looks good Joe. Nice to get a project done. 

I always thought "a round tuit" was a garden tool. LOL


----------



## Guest

Looking good, Joe.


----------



## papa3rail

The crossing looks great Wood,the WS Roadbed is a great tip thanks to Joe and Bob for that one.

Nice job on the hill Joe.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys. Next will be trees and brush. I'll post pics as I make progress.


----------



## Wood

Very interesting project completed this weekend. The next step for the CAT facility was to put the roof on. There will be multiple pieces of equipment inside the building along with lighting, flatcars, workers and a neat crane. The front of the facility has a big picture window however it seemed to me that it would be hard to get a look at the inside simply using the front window. I spent some time looking at Industrial skylight images and found several that might work for the CAT Facility.


Just like this...









The problem with this is - How do you build it? I spent some time at my local hobby shop which stocks Plastruck supplies. Grabbed a few flat beams and some square stock along with a 0.4 mm x 17" x 17" Acetate sheet. (A good pair of white gloves is mandatory. Finger prints just don't clean up.)

To start I built a prototype. 5" long X 7' wide










The next step was to double the size 10" X 7" wide and lowered the arc, because it appeared out of proportion. 










Pictured below will be it's location and now I'm moving on to the roof that supports the skylight and covers the rest of the building. The roof is being made out of two 1/8" x12" x 24" flat stock from Michael's.


----------



## Shawn91481

Wow, wood that's impressive


----------



## c.midland

Very impressive skylight!


----------



## PatKn

Nice job on the hill, Joe.
Wood that skylight will make your CAT Facility very unique and special.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's pretty amazing Wood, you've put a lot of work into this. It'll be interesting to see how this integrates, it'll sure be a point of interest!


----------



## papa3rail

Nice job Wood, that is outstanding.:appl:


----------



## Guest

Wood, fabulous job on the skylight. It will be an excellent feature on the CAT building. Now you will have to do an outstanding job on the interior since it will be so easy to see.


----------



## Guest

I added trees to the landform. These are Menards trees that I got as freebies when I bought some freight cars (thank you Menards). There are 24 trees on the hill and I have 12 more trees that I could add. I think it looks good but what do you think?


----------



## Wood

Country Joe said:


> I added trees to the landform. These are Menards trees that I got as freebies when I bought some freight cars (thank you Menards). There are 24 trees on the hill and I have 12 more trees that I could add. I think it looks good but what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 463322


Joe, that is exactly what I would have done! Lots of trees with enough spacing to catch a glimpse behind the scene. For me it looks very realistic.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Wood. I like your scene. It looks very realistic. Trees are wonderful. There are so many of them in the real world. Adding trees makes an ordinary scene so much better, and they add a visual break because they are tall.


----------



## Guest

Looks really good, Joe. I agree, you can't have too many trees.


----------



## Lehigh74

Joe – The hillside looks great, the trees look great, but the line between the hillside and the platform keeps grabbing my eye. Maybe some lichen or Woodland Scenics Bushes (FC1644, FC1647, FC1648 or FC1649) would hide the transition line.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Brian.

Thanks Bob. I was thinking the same thing. I already have underbrush and clump foliage out.


----------



## Lehigh74

You are a better man than me Joe. I have the same situation where a hillside meets the platform and I have been THINKING about putting in some brush for a few years. I’ll get to it someday.


----------



## Guest

I do the same thing Bob. Right now I'm in a doing mode so I will get to it soon. I don't know why but I alternate between doing and thinking. I've been looking at that pink hill for many months, thinking about finishing it but not getting around to it. :dunno:


----------



## Wood

It seems templates have become a go to for me. Made one for the dome and cut the birch plywood. The roof is structurally complete. Next is smoothing it out and detailing.


----------



## PatKn

Looks Great!


----------



## Guest

Looks fabulous, Wood. That is a very impressive building.

I agree about templates. So easy and they work so well.


----------



## Guest

This is a feature that is compatible to what an architect would come up with. Excellent work, Wood. This is going to mkay a big improvement to your significant upgrades that are going on at the Wood layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Very nice work, I'm going to contract you when I need something like that!


----------



## papa3rail

Wood that thing is awesome, very nice job and you have knocked it out rather quickly.What would you say is the average number of hours a week you spend working on the layout?


----------



## papa3rail

Looking good Joe, how tall are the Menards trees.


----------



## Wood

papa3rail said:


> Wood that thing is awesome, very nice job and you have knocked it out rather quickly.What would you say is the average number of hours a week you spend working on the layout?


Dave, Interesting question and hard to answer. I am a lot like Country Joe in that I spend a lot of time thinking about my projects. I rarely watch TV, so every night I attend to the layout, it might be 15 minutes to 2 hours. Often it is just running trains and thinking, but recently I am on a mission to complete the upgrade of the East side of the layout. The first scene was the Lumber/log loader area which I started in mid April and finished in mid June. 2 months. The CAT facility was started in mid June and I am still working on it. 2 months. The Banff Springs site took 18 months. You also have to factor in my work, family and our "fur baby" Labrador Zeke. We have 16 grandchildren which means a lot of birthday parties. However, when an open weekend comes, I can work all day, on the layout, and accomplish a lot.

So the fairest answer I can give is about 6-8 hours per week.


----------



## Wood

Thanks all of you for the cool comments. I love it when a plan comes together so nicely. 

And John GRJ, for you anytime.


----------



## Wood

Thanks all of you for the cool comments. I love it when a plan comes together so nicely. 

And John GRJ, for you anytime. 

*Sorry, I do not know why this posted twice and do not know how to delete it.*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Wood said:


> And John GRJ, for you anytime.


Be careful what you commit to! 

KNOCK...KNOCK... Hey Wood, I have a project...


----------



## Guest

papa3rail said:


> Looking good Joe, how tall are the Menards trees.


Thanks Dave. The Menards trees are 5" tall. They don't have a base so I drill a hole about 1/4" deep so they stand about 4 3/4" tall on the layout.


----------



## papa3rail

Wood said:


> The first scene was the Lumber/log loader area which I started in mid April and finished in mid June. 2 months. The CAT facility was started in mid June and I am still working on it. 2 months. The Banff Springs site took 18 months.
> So the fairest answer I can give is about 6-8 hours per week.


Those aren't bad times I've been working on the Root beer stand for over four months. I'd say in that time span I'm probably getting ten hours a week in, but I also have the opportunity to do train stuff while at work so that helps since I've been working so many hours a week this year.I'm in the same situation as you with many things going on during my week.Anyway keep on doing what your doing your turning out some nice stuff.

I haven't forgotten about the trees I need to make 3 or 4 for the root beer stand scene so hopefully I'll putting something together soon.


----------



## Guest

This is a short video showing the newly lighted city. Video gives different perspective than photos.


----------



## Wood

Country Joe said:


> This is a short video showing the newly lighted city. Video gives different perspective than photos.



*"It's the layout I would have loved to have had 50-60 years ago, when I was a kid."
*

No question our parents got us into trains. Many of my earliest memories come from the train table set up every Christmas. To this day, I think about how proud my Dad would be of the layout I have been working on these last few years.


Joe, nicely done. It certainly demonstrates how much lighting "Lights-up" a layout. Totally makes it stand out. Great job on the main street multi story buildings. Nice to see all the floors lit.


----------



## DennyM

Looks great Joe. Lights give a layout personality.


----------



## PatKn

Fantastic looking town, Joe. The lighting and interior detail makes the scene. 

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## papa3rail

The town looks great Joe,nice job on the video also:appl:


----------



## Guest

Very nice work, Joe. You can't beat the lighting.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> *"It's the layout I would have loved to have had 50-60 years ago, when I was a kid."
> *
> 
> No question our parents got us into trains. Many of my earliest memories come from the train table set up every Christmas. To this day, I think about how proud my Dad would be of the layout I have been working on these last few years.
> 
> 
> Joe, nicely done. It certainly demonstrates how much lighting "Lights-up" a layout. Totally makes it stand out. Great job on the main street multi story buildings. Nice to see all the floors lit.


Thanks Wood. Lighting really does add a lot. I've always loved lighted buildings. I got my first Lionel train set for Christmas 1949 and was born a week later. Our Christmas layout was a carpet central but grew from one train to three with operating accessories. Dad and I built an 8x8 layout when I was about 8 to 10. I think he would love these trains with wireless remote control and modern sounds.



DennyM said:


> Looks great Joe. Lights give a layout personality.


Thanks Denny, they sure do.



PatKn said:


> Fantastic looking town, Joe. The lighting and interior detail makes the scene.
> 
> Pat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks Pat. 



papa3rail said:


> The town looks great Joe,nice job on the video also:appl:


Thanks Dave.



Passenger Train Collector said:


> Very nice work, Joe. You can't beat the lighting.


Thanks Brian.

Lighting is one of the easiest things to add to a layout. It enhances the layout far more than the work it takes to add.


----------



## Wood

Country Joe said:


> I got my first Lionel train set for Christmas 1949 and was born a week later. Our Christmas layout was a carpet central but grew from one train to three with operating accessories.* Dad and I built an 8x8 layout when I was about 8 to 10. I think he would love these trains with wireless remote control and modern sounds.*



I couldn't agree more Joe. My Dad was a disabled WWII veteran and the trains would give him difficulties when rerailing and with wiring. We had to help him, he would talk us through the problem and that's how I learned a lot about model trains. He loved them then, just like I do today.


----------



## Wood

Progress, the roof is completed. In a nut shell, the first roof was three panels. The problem was finding ways to fill the seams and make it removable. I decided to do it again and used a single piece of Masonite. 

The roof finish was done with my all time favorite paint, Rust-Oleum rattle cans. You can buy paint with stone particles that will spray out on to the surface. I painted the base flat grey and then resprayed with Stone Particles. It looks damn close to a typical gravel asphalt roof which is what I wanted. 


On to placement of the building and connecting the lighting up to the DC transformer.


----------



## Magic

Wood, that came out looking very, very nice indeed.

Magic


----------



## papa3rail

Wood,excellent job on the roof I'm a huge fan of textured spray paints.


----------



## PatKn

Wood, that roof looks fantastic. 

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Another triumph, Wood.


----------



## Guest

Excellent work, Wood. The roof looks fabulous.


----------



## Guest

I did a little more on the landform. It's not done yet but I think it's looking better. It needs for brush on the hill. It looks too clean yet.


----------



## Wood

Joe, getting better and better. Looks very nice. Put some dogs running, people strolling or even a couple of deep hiding amongst the trees.


----------



## Guest

Your scenery is really coming along, Joe. Like all of those trees.


----------



## Shawn91481

Joe that looks fantastic. See your progress makes me excited to get home and work on my layout.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> Joe, getting better and better. Looks very nice. Put some dogs running, people strolling or even a couple of deep hiding amongst the trees.


Thanks Wood. I like the idea of deer. I'm pretty sure Woodland Scenics makes them. Some deer in the woods would make a fun scene. I'm also thinking of hobos camping near the water tower close to the tracks.



Passenger Train Collector said:


> Your scenery is really coming along, Joe. Like all of those trees.


Thanks Brian. I got the trees from Menards as freebies when I bought some freight cars (thank you Menards). I bought 4 cars so I got 4 boxes of trees with 9 trees to a box. I used 24 trees on the hill and may add a few more.



Shawn91481 said:


> Joe that looks fantastic. See your progress makes me excited to get home and work on my layout.


Thanks Shawn. Inspiring someone to get started with trains or to work on their layout is the best of compliments.


----------



## Wood

The CAT Transportation facility is installed and complete.

The interior is populated and has a SHAW 160 ton traveling crane, flickering welder repairing a CAT track, Acetylene tanks, and work bench.

The next step is to detail the parking lot.

This is a one of a kind building made from Korber products and WeHonest lighting. It is fashioned off the CAT facility in Athens, GA.

Thanks you for following this project and all of your supportive comments.


----------



## Fabforrest

Spectacular!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Great job Wood, it's really cool to be able to see the interior detailing. I'm going to keep this in mind for my layout. 

One does have to question how they got that big 'dozer in there, looks wider than the door!


----------



## Shawn91481

That looks fantastic


----------



## Wood

I never gave you a complete front view. Here it is.


----------



## Shawn91481

That really is amazing


----------



## Wood

Thanks Shawn....


----------



## Spence

Fantastic looking building. :appl::appl:


----------



## Guest

You did an outstanding job, Wood. There is so much to see with all the details and the lighting really makes it easy to see. Two enthusiastic thumbs up! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

Terrific project, Wood. I have enjoyed your progress photos.


----------



## papa3rail

Wood my friend you killed it on this project.For me intricately detailed scratch builds are what help elevate a layout from good to great.One of the coolest scratch builds I've seen.Fantastic job:appl:


----------



## Wood

Gentlemen, Thank you all so much for your encouragement. This is a credit to what you have done. Every technique has come directly from your posts. Fabforrest, GRJ, Brian, Country Joe, Shawn, Spence with the monster layout and Dave with his truly scratch built work and all of your wonderful layouts. For me it is condensing what I have learned.

Keep it up and we'll all get better and better!!!


----------



## PatKn

What an awesome job. The building looks spectacular. Great job, Wood. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Guest

I populated the station.


----------



## Wood

Looks good Joe. I like the Coke machine too.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Are those lead figures?


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> Looks good Joe. I like the Coke machine too.


Thanks Wood. That's not a Coke machine on the right. It's a Coke poster above a poster with different railroad heralds, but it does look like a Coke machine in the photo. I have been looking for a Coke machine but haven't found one yet.



Chiefmcfuz said:


> Are those lead figures?


The figures in this photo are plastic figures from Woodland Scenics and Bachmann. I have a few Arttista lead figures but I haven't placed them on the layout yet.


----------



## PatKn

The station is looking real good, Joe. How about something like this:









I found these at the Berkshire Valley website.

https://www.berkshirevalleymodels.com/apps/webstore/search?utf8=✓&sort=alpha&query=soda


----------



## papa3rail

The station looks great Joe :thumbsup:

Pat, I love the open top soda machine from Berkshire Valley because you can make it into any brand you like.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Pat, that's just what I'm looking for.

Thanks Dave. Canada Dry soda machine looks great.


----------



## Wood

Those soda machines are cool. I'll be getting some for my passenger station and bowling alley.


----------



## PDDMI

Hi Joe, I see above that Pat and Dave have already provided you with some good choices...thought I would send you another. Just finished this scene and used a WS package that comes with 4 peeps, 4 bikes, pop machine and bottle holder...think it was about $20 including shipping on EB.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Paul. I like that WS set a lot. You get a whole scene in one package. 

I was looking yesterday and Arttista also makes soda machines so there are a few choices. I'm going to think about it a few days but I'm leaning toward the WS set.

Thanks for all the suggestions. They are very helpful.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That hot dog stand was a GOOD buy, nice pickup.


----------



## Wood

The problem with the proverbial flat top layout is elevation and separation. If I ever do this again my benchwork will be open grid.

So, to separate the Lumber scene and the CAT Facility I decided to put in a rock structure. Below are pictures showing my work.

The first step was getting a piece of Styrofoam thick enough and large enough. I glued two pieces of 2" high density foam together 12' wide by 22" long. My preferred method of molding Styrofoam is a blow torch heated steak knife. I cut the foam into two sections 6"X22", laid a pattern on top. Heated the knife and starting cutting.


















After carving and being satisfied I blotted the stryo with Gesso primer with a small amount of black acrylic tinting.. Don't ask me why, I read it helps to hold paint. Once it dried I spray painted with flat grey primer, spot sprayed Camouflage paint and finally used that great Stone textured spray paint. The Gesso filled the surfaces in very well and gave a nice surface to the Styrofoam. 

















I installed the pieces using hot glue. Next is to add vegetation and ground cover.


----------



## Wood

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That hot dog stand was a GOOD buy, nice pickup.



Totally agree!!! Would love to have one for my Fenway area.


----------



## Spence

Pat; thanks for the soda machine info.
Wood; You've been spending a lot of time downstairs and it certainly shows. :appl:


----------



## Wood

Thanks Spence, I sure am!!! It's fun and I'm making steady progress.


----------



## Guest

Nice work on the rick formations, Wood.


----------



## Guest

The rock looks great, Wood, even though it's a work in progress.


----------



## Lehigh74

Since I replaced my mountain, I have been annoyed by light infiltration in the tunnels. All four tracks go thru the mountain and light from headlights and passenger cars in each tunnel can be seen in the other ones. Also, if you peer into some of the tunnels, you can see the plywood platform and the wall behind. I got some black construction paper and some foam board months ago to fix it. I had a derailment recently and since I had to remove part of the mountain to fix that, I decided now was a good time to fix the light infiltration. Here are a few before and after shots.


----------



## Guest

Good fix-it project, Bob.


----------



## Wood

Leigh, Lookin good. The lights were distracting inside my mountain too. I used tinfoil and spray painted it black. Same idea, different technique.


----------



## Spence

Isn't it amazing how we always seem to have a derailment inside a tunnel or mountain!!


----------



## Guest

*"Isn't it amazing how we always seem to have a derailment inside a tunnel or mountain!!"*

Murphy's Law, Spence.


----------



## Guest

That is a nice project, Bob. The construction paper and foam core should fix it.


----------



## Guest

I got my Railking block signal wired to an ITAD and it works well. It adds some fun animation to the layout. The color of the signal doesn't look red in this picture but it's definitely red in person.









I also set the gateman to be outside stopping traffic. I'm leaving him this way rather than having him go in and out. I had him wired to an ITAD but with two trains on this main he was in constant motion. Besides, with the grade crossing right at the tunnel it's a dangerous situation and we can't have him taking a nap inside the shack.


----------



## Guest

Nice work, Joe. The photo of the signal unless you are using a filter, will typically look like that. I am sure it is very "red".


----------



## Guest

Thanks Brian. I don't know why it doesn't look red. The other colors look right. I'm wondering if it's because it's an LED. I took the photos with my Galaxy S8+ phone.


----------



## Wood

Nice Joe, you keep moving along and it gets better and better.


----------



## Guest

*"I'm wondering if it's because it's an LED. I took the photos with my Galaxy S8+ phone."*

I don't think the LED bulb has anything to do with this issue. I have the same problem with incandescent bulbs using an Olympus digital camera.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> Nice Joe, you keep moving along and it gets better and better.


Thanks Wood. I have been getting little things done and they make a big difference. I just added gravel by the gatehouse and freight platform plus I added some brush by the gatehouse. I noticed that I need to do something with the ends of the freight platform. These pics show some of the gravel and the brush.



















Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"I'm wondering if it's because it's an LED. I took the photos with my Galaxy S8+ phone."*
> 
> I don't think the LED bulb has anything to do with this issue. I have the same problem with incandescent bulbs using an Olympus digital camera.


Thanks Brian. I don't really know a lot about the technical part of photography. I have a Canon DSLR but rarely use it. My phone is so easy to carry and use and takes pretty good pictures. I usually don't get the DSLR out. It's a wonderful camera but I hate carrying it around with me.

I just noticed in the photo above the red light on the bumper looks orange. Whoda thunk it? Not me.


----------



## Guest

It has been a lot of fun Joe watching your layout mature. You are creating a masterpiece. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Thanks so much, Brian. That is very high praise. Your encouragement means a lot. I don't think I'm in the class of guys like you, Wood, Art and some others here but I'm having lots of fun building and running this layout. I hope to get it to the point that I can have a photo published in CTT or maybe even a layout article.


----------



## Guest

*"hope to get it to the point that I can have a photo published in CTT or maybe even a layout article."*

I am sure you will, Joe. I will definitely mention your layout to Roger Carp.


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"hope to get it to the point that I can have a photo published in CTT or maybe even a layout article."*
> 
> I am sure you will, Joe. I will definitely mention your layout to Roger Carp.


Thank you Brian. I still have some work to do to get it ready for prime time but I'm working on it. Getting published in CTT is quite an honor and is a worthy goal.


----------



## Wood

My Grandson, Luke joined me Sunday and we started the next section of the East Side. The first step was to fill in the ballast on the far east side so we will have a three track run. I mixed the paint, glue and water and he did all the rest. Spread the ballast, wet the surface and dripped the glue/paint over all the ballast. He loves the scenery work and did a great job. As soon as the parents arrived, for dinner, they had to head down and see his accomplishments.


----------



## Guest

Luke did a great job, Wood. It's great to see him enjoying working on the layout.

I redid the parking lot for the Right Track Baptist Church. When I originally created this scene I used gray foam core for the parking lot. I chose gray so it would look different than the black road.









I wasn't thrilled with how it looked and the gray was attacking the tires on the cars. It was good quality foam core from Michael's Craft Store so I don't understand why it was killing the tires. The black foam core doesn't do that. To solve both the looks and the tire problems I made a gravel parking lot. I was very happy with the results.









After a while the foam core warped. It curled from where it met the road to the part that is against the track. I was patient, hoping it would relax, I used weights to make it flat, and I gave it plenty of time but the warp didn't relax, not even a little. I pretended I didn't see it, tried to convince myself that it didn't matter, and finally accepted the fact that I had to redo it. I cut the lot out and added new gravel. This is the result.









I posted this in my layout thread but thought it should be here as well.

Oh, the Studebaker on the right is the pastor's car. He gets to the church before any of the members and always parks in the back, but it's not so bad since he enters the church by the back door.


----------



## Wood

Country Joe said:


> Oh, the Studebaker on the right is the pastor's car. He gets to the church before any of the members and always parks in the back, but it's not so bad since he enters the church by the back door.


Geez Joe, I always thought Pastor Mike parked in the back so he could pray for our lost souls in the cemetery. 

Some scenes seem to fall apart and need repair on the layout all the time. Your work looks great.


----------



## Guest

Luke did a great job, Wood.


----------



## Guest

Joe, you continuously are making nice improvements to your layout.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> Geez Joe, I always thought Pastor Mike parked in the back so he could pray for our lost souls in the cemetery.
> 
> Some scenes seem to fall apart and need repair on the layout all the time. Your work looks great.


Thanks Wood. The pastor has to open the church but if a train is passing he waits in his car for it to pass. Of course, he's not just railfanning, he's praying for the safety of the train and crew. When the crew see's Pastor Mike praying for them they know they will have a good run. 



Passenger Train Collector said:


> Joe, you continuously are making nice improvements to your layout.


Thank you Brian. It's true, I am accomplishing a lot, but I'm also having a ton of fun.


----------



## Pebo

Some pics of my layout in 1999......my son turned 26 in August and just got engaged....

































































That layout came down in 2003-04, when we moved.

Peter


----------



## Guest

They grow up fast, Peter. You must be very proud of him. Did the engagement include Max?


----------



## Wood

Great layout. 20 years have passed and the level of scenery, equipment an accessories has gone up so much. Your 1999 layout is a top notch classic toy train layout. Pete, thanks for sharing these pics.


----------



## Spence

Very nice looking layout Peter. :appl:


----------



## Pebo

Thanks for the kind words, everyone.....
Max is part of the deal....he goes with them. 
Peter


----------



## Guest

Peter, it looks like that was a super layout and lots of fun. Is your son still interested in trains?


----------



## Guest

For those of you who may not remember, Max is Peter's son's pup who has spent a lot of time working on layouts with his Granddad.


----------



## PatKn

Congratulations on your son's engagement, Peter. Time really flys by. Both of mine are married ans moved out.


----------



## papa3rail

Wood, nice job on the rock wall, The unbearable flatness of plywood is one of my pet peeves I tray to hide it every where on my layout.Looks like the grandson will make a fine hand with the layout work.


----------



## papa3rail

Nice fix on the light leakage Bob.:thumbsup:


----------



## papa3rail

Slow and steady wins the race Joe ,I love the way you keep adding little nuances and embellishments here and there, your layout will truly be magazine worthy when your finished.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## papa3rail

Great looking layout Pete,The further down the road we get the faster the time goes by.Seems like yesterday my son and I were building our first HO layout, last week his youngest our youngest grandchild turned sixteen.Pete before you know it you'll have some grand kids out there running trains with you.


----------



## Pebo

For those of you who haven't met my granddog, Max.....he is a wiring guru and a great help in those "under the layout" jobs.

















Peter


----------



## Guest

Wonderful Max photos, Peter.


----------



## Guest

papa3rail said:


> Slow and steady wins the race Joe ,I love the way you keep adding little nuances and embellishments here and there, your layout will truly be magazine worthy when your finished.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Dave. Hopefully both of our layouts will one day be featured in Classic Toy Trains.


----------



## Guest

Peter, Max looks like a good dog and a very good friend.


----------



## Wood

Spent a little time populating vehicles. I wish the diecast industry would put their models out with appropriate people driving. It is a bit of a job to figure out how some of the vehicles are put together.


----------



## Guest

Nice project, Wood.


----------



## Guest

Wood, those vehicles look great with people in them. The people make a very big difference. Excellent work.


----------



## Guest

I've started working on the upper level residential scene. Some new building's arrived yesterday. This will probably be a cul de sac but that could change as I get more buildings. The new Menards Duplex is on it's way and should be here next week. I will move the buildings around until I am happy with them.

















I am also starting on the trailer and lake area. I have an idea where the trailers will go and how the lake will be laid out but that could change. I have another trailer and a small house (community clubhouse?) on the way and scheduled to arrive tomorrow.









Right now I'm not entirely sure how these scenes will look when finished. They almost have to come together on their own.


----------



## Guest

You are really making progress, Joe. Such fun to watch your layout progress. The residential area will be superb.


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> You are really making progress, Joe. Such fun to watch your layout progress. The residential area will be superb.


Thanks Brian. I'm really happy with how it's looking. My wife has no interest in trains but is helping with building locations. She see's things differently than I do and her input really helps.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Adding drivers to the vehicles is a really good idea, makes the whole scene much more realistic.


----------



## AFGP9

Wood that window shelf deal is a good idea. I did the same thing years ago. Be aware that whatever you put on those shelves, they are subject to sun bleaching. I have several American Flyer pieces that were bleached out over time. The rolling stock looked good from the room side. Never gave the sun side a thought. Now I have several pieces that have nice sides and bleached out sides. One good thing to come out of my experience was that I started to custom paint the damaged cars for a fictitious local line on my layout. I custom painted a GP7 and a matching caboose for that line. Now I have rolling stock to match. Thank goodness those cars are duplicates.


----------



## papa3rail

The peeps in vehicles look great Wood.

Joe you are on fire, you've got a couple good looking scenes coming along looking forward to seeing the end results.


----------



## PatKn

Wood, The people in the cars definitely add to the realism of the layout.
Joe, Your layout is looking better every day. Slowly but surely the improvements add up to a great looking layout.


----------



## Guest

papa3rail said:


> The peeps in vehicles look great Wood.
> 
> Joe you are on fire, you've got a couple good looking scenes coming along looking forward to seeing the end results.





PatKn said:


> Wood, The people in the cars definitely add to the realism of the layout.
> Joe, Your layout is looking better every day. Slowly but surely the improvements add up to a great looking layout.


Thanks Dave. Thanks Pat. Your encouraging comments are very important and really appreciated.


----------



## Guest

The deer found a home on the layout.


----------



## Guest

I sure like that "deer" photo, Joe.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Brian. I needed to add a little life to that hill.


----------



## Spence

Joe: you’re scenery is looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maxum

Finally! After 8 months my basement train room is finished. I started out with an unfinished basement. A 48'x13' room is what I wound up with. Hopefully starting benchwork in the next couple of weeks as I'm working on my track plan. Those are store display cases for my diecast collection that are covered up with the drop cloths. The display cases will be under the layout. The large square box leaning against the display cases is my 34" Millhouse River Studio turntable.


----------



## Guest

That's an incredible space, Maxum. I will enjoy seeing your layout come to life.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful future train room, Maxum.


----------



## DennyM

Great space Maxum. I'm officially envious.

Nice scenery Joe. I'm sure the deer will love it there.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Denny. The deer have made themselves at home on that hill. They are patiently waiting for the residential area to be developed so there will be some tasty plants to eat.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's going to be an impressive layout Maxum! Nice space.


----------



## Wood

Maxum, keep us posted, 13 x 48' is going to be incredible. 


Joe, Great addition to the park. Those little deep catch the eyes and make a layout very interesting.


----------



## Maxum

Thanks for the compliments. Making a track plan is not as easy as I thought. I have a general idea of what I want. But maximizing my space is tough. It'd be a lot easier if my room was square instead of long and narrow.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> Maxum, keep us posted, 13 x 48' is going to be incredible.
> 
> 
> Joe, Great addition to the park. Those little deep catch the eyes and make a layout very interesting.


Thanks Wood. I agree, little details make a layout so much more interesting. It's fun when a visitor finds some detail and I hear them say, "Hey, look at this!"



Maxum said:


> Thanks for the compliments. Making a track plan is not as easy as I thought. I have a general idea of what I want. But maximizing my space is tough. It'd be a lot easier if my room was square instead of long and narrow.


I find a big space much more difficult to plan than a small space. You can build an island layout 7 to 8 feet wide and 42 feet long and still get around it on all 4 sides or you could go around the walls. My train room is 10'9" x 20'4". My layout is an E shape along 3 walls and I used O36 curves but I run semi-scale/traditional size trains. Take your time and start with some sketches to get a feel for what will actually fit in your space.


----------



## Wood

Maxum said:


> Thanks for the compliments. Making a track plan is not as easy as I thought. I have a general idea of what I want. But maximizing my space is tough. It'd be a lot easier if my room was square instead of long and narrow.



Maxum, I was reading an article in CTT and one of the featured layouts was beautiful. The owner said that he reached out to a friend, he respected, because he wasn't good at track planning and didn't want to redo the layout because the track plan wasn't right for his space. 

I also know that feeling. I wish I had more insight into track planning when I began. Now, there is no way I am going to start over. Find a friend or ask for help and you will get lots of input which will help make your decisions better then doing it all alone.


----------



## Maxum

Wood said:


> Maxum, I was reading an article in CTT and one of the featured layouts was beautiful. The owner said that he reached out to a friend, he respected, because he wasn't good at track planning and didn't want to redo the layout because the track plan wasn't right for his space.
> 
> I also know that feeling. I wish I had more insight into track planning when I began. Now, there is no way I am going to start over. Find a friend or ask for help and you will get lots of input which will help make your decisions better then doing it all alone.


Thanks for the suggestion Wood. My dad has just a few more years in this hobby than me and he's helping out. Part of my issue is that I'm trying to keep the radius on my curves large. The minimum curve on my layout will be 72".


----------



## Guest

*"The minimum curve on my layout will be 72"."*

Very good move.


----------



## BWA

Yeah, nuther O-72 guy here...…..

Got enough curves, need a bunch more O-72 tubular switches....

Actually got back started on the layout, finally started to get some board down on my framework...….Pics soon......

Even got a few pieces permanently laid down...…...well, permanent is such a relative term, isn't it.....

It's only permanent till it gets moved...…...:laugh:


----------



## BWA

Little Burro Crane heading out to lay more track...….

Somebody's gotta do the hard work.....











Watch that first step....










Ballast and ties waiting on the Spur track.....


----------



## papa3rail

Joe the deer in the woods look great.

Nice looking train room Maxum looking forward to following your progress.

Nice shots BWA.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Dave.

Excellent pictures BWA. It looks like you had some fun with the Burro Crane.


----------



## Guest

I made a signs for the campground and the church. This is the admin building/clubhouse for the campground.

















This is the new sign for the church.


----------



## Guest

Good ones, Joe.


----------



## papa3rail

Looking good Joe:thumbsup:


----------



## empire builder

nothing done on layout BUT! I ran trains all 3 mainlines oh joy alas the lionel #213 lift bridge does not like my high cupola caboose oh well can't win them all will need to locate a center cab caboose I have someplace!

for the rest of you good to see your progressing on your layouts


----------



## PatKn

Nice touch, Joe.


----------



## Chugman

Love your signs Joe.

Art


----------



## Guest

Thank you Brian, Dave, Pat and Art. Making the signs was fun and they add a personal touch to the layout.

I finally finished the fascia so I no longer have to look at wood benchwork. It's a small thing but a big improvement. I'm also laying out the upper residential area and the campground. I'm moving the buildings around to find the best location for each. For the campground I was going to have the trailers right by the lake but I'm thinking of having them on one side of the tracks and the lake on the other side where the canoes are.

These are the WIP pictures.

First, the new fascia.









Next, the Campground.









Finally, the residential area.

















I will live with the buildings like this for a few days and see if I really like them in this arrangement.


----------



## DennyM

Looks good Joe.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Thanks Denny. I'm having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Maxum

First pieces of benchwork went up today. This is my 10'x13' engine servicing area. My 34" turntable will go in here along with my 6 stall roundhouse (which may be expanded to 12 stalls). I used 2"x6" for the framework and then I'll top it with 1/2" plywood and soundboard on top of that. Benchwork tops out at 49" high.


----------



## DennyM

Looks like your off to a good start Maxum.


----------



## Lehigh74

Maxum said:


> First pieces of benchwork went up today. This is my 10'x13' engine servicing area. My 34" turntable will go in here along with my 6 stall roundhouse (which may be expanded to 12 stalls). I used 2"x6" for the framework and then I'll top it with 1/2" plywood and soundboard on top of that. Benchwork tops out at 49" high.


Looking at your benchwork, the word “access” came to my mind. If you haven’t decided how you are doing that yet, one way is to use rigid foam. I used 1-½” foam. I cut the 2 foot wide rigid foam to 2 foot sections so the cuts rest on the 2X4s and the furring laps rest on the plywood. My platform is ¾” plywood so that worked out perfectly. With your ½” plywood, you would need to add ¼” shims.


----------



## Maxum

Lehigh74 said:


> Looking at your benchwork, the word “access” came to my mind.


I will have an access panel (or two) in the area I'm building. I think I know how I'm going to construct them. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Wood

Hi all. Nice to see some good work and comments being shared here. Maxum, good to see your benchwork beginning. It looks professional and will be very stout. Joe, Lehigh, Denny, Chugman, PatK and Empire builder thanks for posting and sharing your work.

I have been out of it for several weeks. Getting better one step at a time. Well, sometimes it's two steps forward and one step back. 

Spent the day working with my grandson who helped me finish the lighting at the CAT facility. He did the drilling and climbed under the table to pull the wires and learned how to solder wires together. Came out very nice. and enjoyed my day with him.

This scene is finished. There will be a chain link fence lining the borders and I will light the headlights on the trucks. But, that can wait for a while, because I would like to start on the next section which will be a country train stop amidst a hard working blue collar neighborhood.


----------



## DennyM

Glad to know you're getting better Wood. It nice to see your grandson is helping out. It's looking good.


----------



## Guest

Nice to see that Wood is back to working on his layout. Sure sign that things are getting better.

The Cat Dealership is superb. Great job with it. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Webb

Good to see you back. You appear to have some excellent assistance.


----------



## Guest

I'm glad you're feeling better, Wood, and getting back to work on the layout. I know what you mean about 2 steps forward and 1 step back. I guess slow progress is better than no progress.


----------



## Maxum

Looks good Wood!


----------



## Maxum

Had my first operating session tonight. I finished the benchwork for my engine servicing area and got about half the benchwork for my main yard done today. I installed my Millhouse River Studio 34' turntable and threw some track down real quick to do some operating. I'm dying to get more track down. I shot a video of my Lionel Legacy AC-9 using the turntable.


----------



## Guest

Nice start, Maxum.


----------



## PatKn

Nice work, Maxim.
Wood, nice to see your grandson involved. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood

Wow Maxum. Quick work and that Millhouse turntable appears to work nicely. Thanks for the video. Get more track laid...


----------



## papa3rail

Looking good Maxum.

Good to see you back in the game Wood,your apprentice is doing a fine job the CAT vignette is looking top notch.


----------



## PatKn

Christmas Season, for me, starts with my club's annual open house the first weekend in December. This year we had a nice layout. Hundreds visited us a lot are regulars. This year I also got to meet Gary a MTF member but the highlight of the weekend was the look on my grandson's face when my daughter brought him to see Grandpa Choo Choo's trains.


----------



## Guest

A very happy granddad, Pat. Thanks for posting the photos of your event.


----------



## Spence

Love the turntable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

He's cute little guy, Pat, and it looks like he's having a really good time.


----------



## Wood

PatKn said:


> Christmas Season, for me, starts with my club's annual open house the first weekend in December.
> 
> but the highlight of the weekend was the look on my grandson's face when my daughter brought him to see Grandpa Choo Choo's trains.



Pat, GREAT photo of you and your family. Christmas is booming for you. My grandkids are quickly aging but that picture brought back a lot of memories of the big smiles the little ones have when they first saw "Poppie's" trains.

Thank you for sharing this. It brought a big smile for me too!!!


----------



## Maxum

Nice pic of you with the grandkid Pat. I'm dying to get my layout operational so my grandkids can come play with grandpa's trains.


----------



## DennyM

Pat you guys look great. Everybody looks happy.


----------



## Guest

I made some progress on the lake area near the campground. There's a lot yet to do but at least it's progress.

















I am also pretty satisfied with the residential area and will probably start wiring it soon. This is how it looks right now. Like the campground/lake area there is still a lot to do but it is progress.


----------



## Guest

Looking good, Joe. You have made a lot of progress in 2018.


----------



## Guest

Thank you, Brian. I hadn't thought about it but you're right, I did make a lot of progress this year.


----------



## PatKn

Looks good, Joe. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DennyM

Looks good Joe.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Pat.

Thanks Denny.


----------



## Wood

1950's perfectly manicured American home town. Just the way it used to be. Very nice Joe.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Wood. In my O gauge world everything is as close to perfect as possible.


----------



## Maxum

:smilie_daumenpos: Looks good Joe!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Maxum.


----------



## BWA

Yeah, it's kinda like Leave it to Beaver and, Father Knows Best on Joe's layout...……….

You need to shoot it in black and white.....


----------



## DennyM

You should set it up to automatically start playing Leave It To Beaver theme song when you walk in. It was one of my favorite TV themes next to Combat and Rat Rat Patrol.


----------



## Guest

I wired my first lighted vehicle last night. Now that I have one I want more. 

















I'm also working on the upper residential area but there's nothing to see right now. I'll post pictures in a few days.


----------



## Guest

Joe, it is infectious, now you won't be satisfied till you have more.


----------



## Wood

Joe, That looks great!!!


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Joe, it is infectious, now you won't be satisfied till you have more.


That is so true, Brian. I want to put in an order with Menards for a few more of them. Maybe couple of trucks and a Cobra or two.



Wood said:


> Joe, That looks great!!!


Thanks Wood.


----------



## DennyM

Looks great Joe. Was it difficult?


----------



## Guest

Thanks Denny. It was easy. It's from Menards and is part of their plug and play system. It plugs in just like their buildings. The best part is that I got it as freebie when I bought a boxcar.


----------



## cole226

Joe, the layout is looking good. those lighted cars really add to it.

Too bad they don't offer some older models. like about 80 years older.hwell:


----------



## Guest

Thanks Randy. Yes, it would be nice if they had more variety in lighted vehicles. Right now they are giving a lighted black Hummer as the freebie for any purchase of $19.99 or more. If I order 2 lighted vehicles, a truck and a car, I'll get two black Hummers to go with the 2 yellow ones I have. That's a lot of Hummers on the layout but it's hard to resist at that price.


----------



## DennyM

Country Joe said:


> Thanks Denny. It was easy. It's from Menards and is part of their plug and play system. It plugs in just like their buildings. The best part is that I got it as freebie when I bought a boxcar.


Oh okay, I thought it was those LED kits that you install. I have some cop cars I want to do that to, but I did see some plug and play cars last time I was at Menards.


----------



## cole226

Country Joe said:


> That's a lot of Hummers on the layout but it's hard to resist at that price.




might need a Hummer dealership. :SELLIT:


----------



## Guest

cole226 said:


> might need a Hummer dealership. :SELLIT:


That's not a bad idea. If only I had more room.


----------



## Guest

Hummer dealership taking into consideration all the Menard's offerings, not a bad idea. Back before GM pulled the plug, there were many Hummer dealerships spread all over the country. I still have mine and love it.


----------



## papa3rail

Looking good Joe:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Hummer dealership taking into consideration all the Menard's offerings, not a bad idea. Back before GM pulled the plug, there were many Hummer dealerships spread all over the country. I still have mine and love it.


I have 2 more Hummers on the way. I ordered 2 Shelby Cobras and I'm getting the black Hummers as freebies. 



papa3rail said:


> Looking good Joe:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Dave.


----------



## Chops

Deleted this post, wrong thread.


----------



## Wood

After a long furlough, it is time to finish the East Side of the layout. There are three sections left. The Englewood Station, the refinery depot and the coaling operation.

This is the beginning of the Englewood Station and the refinery.

In the first picture you will see the open space that will be modeled. The following four pictures are laying out the templates, outlining on Masonite, cutting and spray painting the Masonite and finally installing in the space.

The last pictures are the River Leaf Models I will be building to use in the scene and Harry's Englewood Station

























View attachment 482564


----------



## cole226

Wood, that is going to fill that area in nicely. they're some nice buildings. going to look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I am excited about this project, Wood. The centerpiece of the train station area, the Englewood Station, is by Harry Hieke. This is one of Harry's best structures. Add to this, Andre's River Leaf buildings, this is going to be very good.

Please keep us posted, Wood.


----------



## PDDMI

Started a new and final? addition to my layout. In the first photo that area with the bare wood is new. The second photo shows some landscaping has begun and the track with track bed in in place. The third photo shows some of what is a snow base for that section...planning on making this area a winter scene with a somewhat mountainous snow village using a combination of Dept 56 and Lemax buildings. Just missed a big sale at Menards...ugh! 
Anyway...with the sub-zero weather and snow in the the forecast here for this week...I’ll have plenty to keep me busy...and INSIDE!!! Just sayin...


----------



## DennyM

Wood and Paul, I'll be looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Lehigh74

Betty Lou’s Tattoos is a great little building. Kind of amazing the intricate work that Andre does with a laser and wood.


----------



## Lehigh74

Nice layout Paul. Do the balloons move? One goes up while the other goes down? I ask because I saw that in a display earlier this month.


----------



## Wood

Nice addition Paul. We share the "build it on the run" syndrome. Finish an area and notice we can add another 4x8' sheet. Love it. You have detailed your layout very nicely and I will watch your winter scene develop. Keep us posted.

Lehigh, that is a very well done scene. Nice to see the sports cars parked next to Betty Lou's. Does that mean, when you get rich, you need a tattoo?

Thank you all for the encouragement. Detailing has become the most important part of my hobby. Get a scene vision and make it happen...


----------



## Guest

Paul, you have a beautiful layout, magazine quality. Your new addition is going to make it even better.

You should contact Roger Carp at CTT. CTT is continually looking for nice layouts.


----------



## PatKn

Wood, that area is going to look spectacular. The buildings that you selected will really fit that area nice. Looking forward to following your progress.
Paul, really like your layout. Looking forward to seeing that new area as you progress.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PDDMI

Lehigh74 said:


> Nice layout Paul. Do the balloons move? One goes up while the other goes down? I ask because I saw that in a display earlier this month.


Lehigh...Yes that is how that accessory operates. I picked it up as NOS at a local train auction, had to take apart the mechanism, clean and relube it, but now it operates as intended. All plastic gears, so pretty noisy, then most of the older accessories are. But EVERYBODY loves this one when I run it!
Here is a photo after I attended that auction...oops, guess that wasn’t all I purchased there...


----------



## Guest

Wood, that area will look fabulous. You have picked some excellent buildings. 

Paul, the addition looks good. It sounds like it will be a great scene.

Bob, excellent scene with lots of details.


----------



## bluecomet400

Great photos and improvements, everyone!! I love the buildings. 

My latest little achievement, while not as glamorous as adding new buildings, was still rather important to keep my trains rolling. For some reason, my drawbridge had become misaligned when down, throwing the tracks out of alignment as well. Last night I made a locator pin using a block of wood and a furniture support pin. So far, so good!










John


----------



## Guest

John, the furniture support pin is a great idea and should keep everything aligned.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Simple and to the point, I like it John.


----------



## Guest

The simplest solutions can be the best. Hope it works for you John.


----------



## AG216

Wood said:


> The last pictures are the River Leaf Models I will be building to use in the scene and Harry's Englewood Station


We really appreciate your support!
First building sent! Any question please feel free to contact us.
Because I am travelling most the time don't hesitate to call me!

Andre.


----------



## Maxum

In my last post back in November I posted a picture of the first pieces of benchwork. The benchwork is now complete and I've started laying track. So far I've only have track on about a third of the layout. I' have my 34" Millhouse turntable installed and operating. So much work to do and so little time since I not lucky (or smart enough!) to be retired yet.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I did not know where to post this, so here it is.

A close friend has an O scale layout in his hobby shop. It is very impressive. I decided to take some pictures and share with the group.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

About 8 more or so.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Itiis truly fantastic and was built 15 years ago. It runs every day of the week, and never ever seems to have a problem


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Only three more. So much detail you can't even see. Truly world class work. All buildings scratch build, hand painted, all engines and cars weathered. He has promised me when I am ready he will teach me his weather secrets.


----------



## MichaelE

That's the nicest O gauge layout I've seen.


----------



## Wood

Maxum said:


> In my last post back in November I posted a picture of the first pieces of benchwork. The benchwork is now complete and I've started laying track. So far I've only have track on about a third of the layout. I' have my 34" Millhouse turntable installed and operating. So much work to do and so little time since I not lucky (or smart enough!) to be retired yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxum, Speed is not a required field in this hobby. That is looking very good. Keep going...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoppetFlatsRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know where to post this, so here it is.
> 
> A close friend has an O scale layout in his hobby shop. It is very impressive. I decided to take some pictures and share with the group.
> 
> 
> 
> Pop - Holy smokes, that is one of the best layouts I have seen in a hobby shop. Please post where this is located. I would love to visit that store.
Click to expand...


----------



## cole226

Poppet, that is one impressive layout. His weathering is beyond any thing I can say.:thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM

Poppet, very impressive layout. You could have also posted on the O scale thread. Maxum, your layout looks like it's coming along nicely.


----------



## Guest

Maxum, you are making very good progress. Your track work looks very good. Getting a train running is a big step.

Poppet, thanks for the photos. That is an amazing layout. So much detail and so well done.


----------



## Spence

P.P.; that is one beautiful layout.


----------



## Guest

Magnum, really impressive work since November.


----------



## Guest

Poppet, your friend has a beautiful layout. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I let Bob know, he really appreciates all of your comments. 

I did make a false claim. I was under the impression that all the buildings were scratch built, but I guess only a few of them were. The rest are laser cut wood. 

I am only giving this information, just in case you are looking for something, I know people are always looking for some special thing and if you are I want to help you find it. No idea what he has in O scale, could probably write a book on his N scale stuff.

That is all he has left of O scale merchandise. I have no idea what he has, but did mention he had 25-30 O scale buildings left.

His name is Bob Parcel

Dynamic Hobbies
Down town, Hemet, CA Best I can do on address.
951 925 4501

Tell who ever answers that Bob Brown referred them. That way you should be able to talk to him. It is a very busy hobby shop, and it seems he is always with a customer


----------



## Wood

The Englewood Station job this week is to assemble the River Leaf kits. They are similar in design and Andre produces good directions so I am building all 4 at the same time. 

My view on these kits is they are pretty easy to assemble. Great directions and simple assembly. What makes them so good is the detailing of the building. That would be with Andre's nice details - signage, fire escapes, air conditioners, etc. and with your effort to detail paint/weather these pieces in ways that fits your layout.


----------



## PatKn

I'm looking forward to following along with the build, Wood. Please continue to post your progress. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Good start to the Englewood Station area, Wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Webb

Wood these will look good. Looks like fun and relaxing. Andre’s does a nice job and has excellent directions.

We (mostly me) installed DCS and fininshed it about ten days ago. Good signal strength everywhere. Found one bad solder joint that had to be redone. Everything is labeled.

Started wiring turnouts a week ago. Tortoise is a good name; thank goodness for U-tube; that and the instructions got me thru the first one in about four hours. Then I tried double sided tape followed by screws to hold the Tortoise. Wow what a difference. 

Our biggest problem is our dearth of knowledge, the learning curve, and the broad range of different skills that are involved in a layout this size. But we are having fun and making progress. There are a lot of interruptions which slow progress but we quit worrying about them.


----------



## Wood

Bill, Throw some pics up. I never used the Tortoise switch and would like to see you installation. And, I like to see how that track is laying on you table. Use your cell phone, quality pics are not necessary.

Interruptions are life and I know how much you and Paula enjoy life. I always believe time is on our side.


----------



## Wood

The first two of the River Leaf models are completed. Pretty happy with these kits. They are very easy to build and dimensionally, perfect fits. The laser cutting adds a lot of detail. Scratch building would take an enormous amount of effort to duplicate. The example of terrific detail is displayed with the TV Antenna and the cast on the front of the Lock shop.

The modeling challenge is to develop a paint scheme and technique to create what you want. These building, along with the others, will represent an older part of town. Poorer and a little tawdry.


----------



## Guest

Wood, you did a fabulous job on those buildings! They look great. :smilie_daumenpos:

I've done a lot on my layout that I've documented in my layout thread but I forgot to post here. The basic lake is in and the residential area and campground is wired. There is still a lot of finishing work to do and details to add. 

























I've also added a number of lighted vehicles. 

























I'll try to remember to post further developments here as well as in my layout thread.


----------



## Guest

Wood, your River Leaf models by MTF member Andre look terrific. Very nice addition to your Englewood Train Station area.


----------



## Guest

Joe, always a pleasure to see photos of your layout construction.


----------



## Wood

Joe, Lookin' good. Always nice to see your progress. The trailer in the first photo is a unusual and a unique model. The lighted vehicles are excellent. The automobile lights make the night photos terrific. That will be one of my projects when I finish the East side rehab.


----------



## DennyM

Wood, your River Leaf buildings are looking good. Joe, I like your layout more and more each time I see it.


----------



## PatKn

Wood, nice job on the buildings.
Joe, the layout is really looking great.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence

Wood; great looking buildings. :thumbsup:
C. Joe; the layout is looking sharp. :appl:


----------



## cole226

Hey Wood and Joe. What everybody else said.
Sorry but I couldn't say it any better myself. Lookin Goood!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Fabforrest

River Leaf model are great. Within my skill level to build, easy to customize and detail and they look great. I have 4. 

If they had been around when I was building the layout, I would have a lot more.


----------



## Wood

Thanks all. Appreciate the comments. Keeps me motivated.


----------



## Bill Webb

*Okay, hope this works*



Wood said:


> Bill, Throw some pics up. I never used the Tortoise switch and would like to see you installation. And, I like to see how that track is laying on you table. Use your cell phone, quality pics are not necessary.
> 
> Interruptions are life and I know how much you and Paula enjoy life. I always believe time is on our side.



Paula and I finished the yard 11 Tortoise install yesterday. That makes 26 so far with about half wired. Working on the yard wiring today. Maybe ten more to do on level 1 including the passenger yard. It does get a lot faster as you go.

Took some pictures as requested. We prefer Tortoise as the motors are simple and do not show. Install does take longer and wiring can be more complicated if using DCS but practice speeds it up.

Pic 1 Need tools, Tortoise, double sided foam tape, wire (Tortoise wire wasn’t long enough as we have 3/4” plywood and 1/2” homasote), screw and plastic slider that guides and adjusts wire.










Pic 2 Cut double sided tape to fit and apply to top. Directions suggest use either tape or screws. We used both. Tape holds in place while adjust and insert screws. MUCH EASIER and we don’t trust tape by itself over time.










Pic 3 Assemble Tortoise. Cut and bend wire to match pattern supplied with directions. Be sure wire is straight. Put wire into hole on Tortoise and tighten screw to hold. Slide on plastic piece that centers wire and adjusts travel of wire.










Pic 4 We completed five in about thirty minutes. Beware of complaints from those who do not fish and bend wire leaders; yes, it can hurt.










Pic 5 Ready to install and visit under layout. Tools, turnouts, box of screws, and Touch Toggle stuff to test and be sure all works.










Pic 6 Ross turnouts are nice to use. Wire goes thru the hole in the bars just to the right of the middle of the turnout (find the screw in the middle and look between the second tie to the right).










Pic 7 Our trusty rolling stool, Lowe’s folding bench, and canvas pillow/paint cloth. This is where you need to rediscover youth. Time to go under.










Pic 8 Hole is drilled in plywood/homasote when laying track. I drill big holes because my measuring is suspect. REMOVE PLASTIC COVER FROM double sided tape prior to inserting wire. Now you are on your back looking up into the hole in the turnout. Insert wire thru the hole. It gets easier with practice. Adjust turnout and move arm on Tortoise until it is properly adjusted. Insert screws. Less than five minutes.










Attach wire (no soldering!) and Paula tests from above. It worked.










Pic 10 Six track yard and no switch motors are visible.










There are plenty of tutorials on U-Tube and we figured out how to do this pretty fast. Two people make is a lot easier. I did most around the edge of the layout by myself and it took twice as long.

Next wiring the turnouts. There are only two wires. I will put up something on this later.

Bill


Wood I just reread what you asked for and you wanted to see how the track is lying on the table. Yard tracks are screwed down on the homasote. Main line tracks are on cork and we used wire ties under the edges of curves to elevate them (had a bunch left over from the boat). May use something else on the next level that raises them up a bit more.

Doug (Laidoffsick) had his track on homasote and used cork. We liked how his looked.

Does this answer your question?


----------



## DennyM

Thanks for posting you tutorial. I've heard of tortoise switches, but never saw them installed.


----------



## Guest

Good pictorial review of the tortoise switch machines, Bill.


----------



## DennyM

"Beware of complaints from those who do not fish and bend wire leaders; yes, it can hurt".
You should hear Bill Engvall talk about the time he took his wife deer hunting.


----------



## PatKn

Nice job, Bill. I love Tortoise switch motors. We have about 50 of them on the club layout. The're a little harder to install but work great and are very reliable. I remember replacing one motor in the 30 years I've been a club member. I installed plenty though. I wire them with LEDs on the map on the control panel so you can easily see which way the turnout is thrown. Very easy to do.


----------



## Wood

Bill Webb said:


> Wood I just reread what you asked for and you wanted to see how the track is lying on the table. Yard tracks are screwed down on the homasote. Main line tracks are on cork and we used wire ties under the edges of curves to elevate them (had a bunch left over from the boat). May use something else on the next level that raises them up a bit more.
> 
> Doug (Laidoffsick) had his track on homasote and used cork. We liked how his looked.
> 
> Does this answer your question?



Bill, Yes it does answer my question. Excellent tutorial and pictures to explain it all. Thank you.

The tortoise machines do make for a more realistic presentation. Your track looks terrific. 

I did not use them because, at the time, I was afraid of the added effort and coming from a Lionel switch background I wanted a red/green light to ensure seeing the alignment of distant switches Mine are all Gargraves switches which I am very happy with. I do have three Ross switches which are specialty switches for the yard and the Banff hotel scene.

When you are working on the layout, taking pictures is a PITA, but I learn so much from members who update their work on the forum. Thank you for doing that.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys for all the fine comments. I appreciate all the encouragement.

Wood, that first trailer is from Woodland Scenics as is the third trailer. The one to the right of the clubhouse is MTH. The WS trailers are a lot nicer and make the MTH trailer look rather plain.

Bill, thanks for the excellent photos and tutorial.


----------



## cole226

*under table switch machines.*

Yes, excellent "How To".


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Gawd you guys give some great instructions and pictures. Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge. I run N scale with Kato track. A project down the road is to have the switches/turnouts lighted red and green. Track is large and don't see as well as I did. When the time comes maybe picking your mines on this. Or just have you all out to do the work!!! lol 

Again thanks for posting information that has been learned over many years of hard work and some frustration. Being in my second year, I need all the help I can get....


----------



## Bill Webb

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.

Wood, Ross has LEDs for their turnouts that mount on them and revolve as they are turned to show red/green.. I have a bunch to install but they look a bit fragile and we aren’t ready for fragile yet.

Pat I have followed your work on the control panel. It looks great. We want to do one eventually and will probably have a separate one for each yard. Thought one for the freight yard would be a good way to start learning about “control panel creation.” Want to get ideas from you before we start.

Spent all day wiring the turnouts including labeling all of them. Finished the last one about 5:45. Need to clean it up; I prefer neat wiring. We are trying Touch Toggles which are easier than doing a lot of soldering and save time. I will add something on them when we get a bit further along. 

Bill


----------



## Wood

*We are trying Touch Toggles which are easier than doing a lot of soldering and save time. I will add something on them when we get a bit further along. 

*Very interested in this and will wait for you "to get a bit further along".


----------



## Guest

I did a little work around the lake adding ground cover along part of it. I also added a little black top so folks can cross the track to get from the campground to the lake. There's a lot yet to do here but I'm please with my progress.









I also added some rough turf by the gateman's shack.









That's is for now. More to come as I work my way around the lake and add some other details.


----------



## DennyM

Looks good Joe. You're giving your layout some personality.


----------



## Guest

Joe, the water scene is excellent.


----------



## Wood

Joe, the details make the scene. Anyone can put a building on a layout but adding details is really the important part of making it look real and interesting. Good job!!!


----------



## Guest

DennyM said:


> Looks good Joe. You're giving your layout some* personality*.


Thanks Denny. I didn't think of it that way but you are right. Details make a layout unique and do give it personality.



Passenger Train Collector said:


> Joe, the water scene is excellent.


Thank you Brian. I am having fun developing this scene.



Wood said:


> Joe, the details make the scene. Anyone can put a building on a layout but adding details is really the important part of making it look real and interesting. Good job!!!


Thanks Wood, I agree 100%. Many layouts use the same track brand and buildings but it's the details that make each layout unique, add interest and reflect the vision of the builder.


----------



## PatKn

Looks real good, Joe. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence

Nice looking scenes Joe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Thanks Pat.

Thanks Spence.


----------



## AG216

They looks fantastic Wood!
I can say that because I am just cutting them, but the real charm is given by the customer.

Don't forget the picture.

Andre.


----------



## Wood

AG216 said:


> They looks fantastic Wood!
> I can say that because I am just cutting them, but the real charm is given by the customer.
> 
> Don't forget the picture.
> 
> Andre.


Thanks Andre. Your call to me was very helpful. I relooked at your website and I think I am going to order the townhouses. Then I can modify them for my desire to have a rundown apartment building.


Here are pictures that alludes to what I am looking for.


----------



## Wood

Andre, I have looked for the information regarding how to mirror the images onto the buildings. I cannot find the post. If you know where it is could you post a link. I think several of us would benefit form that technique. 

Thanks,


----------



## Bill Webb

Wood part of your layout is likely to be condemned. You gotta work really hard to make it look this bad. I like it and hope you find out how to do it.


----------



## Guest

*"Wood part of your layout is likely to be condemned. You gotta work really hard to make it look this bad. I like it and hope you find out how to do it."*

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## papa3rail

Taking down and stowing away Christmas has put me several weeks behind on my forum reading. After a quick glance at this thread (one of my favorites) I see Joe and Wood are making great progress.

Joe, the residential area and the town are looking fantastic all lit up and the lake is coming along nicely.



Country Joe said:


> I've done a lot on my layout that I've documented in my layout thread


Joe where is your layout thread?

Wood, it’s great to see you back in action. Andre makes some great looking kits and you’re doing a fine job with them they are looking fantastic. I absolutely dread doing mortar lines on brick structures any tips on how you did yours.

John, nice job on the locator.

Paul, look forward to following your progress on the final addition to what is already a beautiful layout.

Maxum, “So much work to do and so little time since I not lucky (or smart enough!) to be retired yet.” I hear you on that sentiment my friend but either way you seem to be making great progress.

Poppet, your friend has an outstanding layout. Thanks for posting.

Bill, great job and tutorial on the tortoise switch motors, thanks for posting.


----------



## PDDMI

papa3rail said:


> Taking down and stowing away Christmas has put me several weeks behind on my forum reading.
> 
> Paul, look forward to following your progress on the final addition to what is already a beautiful layout


Glad to see you back once again...your posts here are some of my favorites.
As an update to my most recent layout addition...I’m currently busy populating that space with Dept 56 Snow Village buildings, vehicles and peeps...believe me when I say that my eBay and PayPal accounts have been very active!!! Just sayin...
Hope to have some photos of my progress soon...


----------



## Wood

papa3rail said:


> Wood, it’s great to see you back in action. Andre makes some great looking kits and you’re doing a fine job with them they are looking fantastic. I absolutely dread doing mortar lines on brick structures any tips on how you did yours.



Dave, I almost called out the Mounties on you because I've missed reading your great posts. Glad to see you have Christmas all squared away and looking forward to reading about your layout.

Mortar lines can be difficult. The advantage to Andre's laser cut models is the etching is built into the wall. I simply spray or acrylic brush paint on the whole wall with the color of brick I want. Apply a coat of flat clear coat and let it dry 24 hours. The next step is to take light weight spackle and spread it over the wall. Scrap off the excess with a small spatula like a credit card and damp cloth wipe the rest off. The spackle sets in the grooves and hardens. Finally I clear coat it again.

The reason for the first clear coat is to protect the acrylic paint. When you apply the spackle, the dampness could smear the acrylic. The reason for the second clear coat is to protect the spackle from chipping out over time.


----------



## BWA

Not much progress, but, I do have the main loop running very well. 80 feet including about 6 Prewar o-72 switches with only 1 lockon with, no apparent slow down on the far side.....

Have just started experimenting with track ballast AKA Kittie Liter...……..


----------



## Guest

Your ballast looks good, BWA.


----------



## Bill Webb

My neighbor who recently lost her husband came over this afternoon to run trains with her son, daughter in law, and two grandsons. Often trains bring back memories while making new ones; it was fun to see them in their faces, especially one.


























Sorry GunrunnerJohn, I took the pictures the same way. I have no idea how to rotate them.


----------



## Guest

papa3rail said:


> Taking down and stowing away Christmas has put me several weeks behind on my forum reading. After a quick glance at this thread (one of my favorites) I see Joe and Wood are making great progress.
> 
> Joe, the residential area and the town are looking fantastic all lit up and the lake is coming along nicely.
> 
> 
> Joe where is your layout thread?
> 
> Wood, it’s great to see you back in action. Andre makes some great looking kits and you’re doing a fine job with them they are looking fantastic. I absolutely dread doing mortar lines on brick structures any tips on how you did yours.
> 
> John, nice job on the locator.


Thanks Dave. This link should take you to my layout thread:


https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=114322


----------



## Guest

Bill, what a terrific way to spend the afternoon with your neighbor and her family. I bet they really had fun.

Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## Guest

BWA, the ballast looks good! :appl:

Bill, it's nice that you hosted your neighbor and her family. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Wood

Bill, Wow, how nice of you to host the family. I think that's part of what it's all about.


----------



## BWA

And, now for some color......maybe.....

Messing around with some stain on the ballast.....I think I like it...….maybe, not sure...….:dunno::sly:

I think the KL is about perfect for size and shape.....Looks pretty ballasty to me in the close up pic…...

What do you guys think....


----------



## cole226

I think the stain looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## jackpresley

Bill Webb said:


> My neighbor who recently lost her husband came over this afternoon to run trains with her son, daughter in law, and two grandsons. Often trains bring back memories while making new ones; it was fun to see them in their faces, especially one...


This is what it is all about. Thank you for doing this.

I'll never forget Tull Florey taking me, a pimple faced young teenager, into his attic train room. It changed my view of model railroading forever.


----------



## DennyM

Bill Webb said:


> My neighbor who recently lost her husband came over this afternoon to run trains with her son, daughter in law, and two grandsons. Often trains bring back memories while making new ones; it was fun to see them in their faces, especially one.
> 
> View attachment 485808
> 
> 
> View attachment 485810
> 
> 
> View attachment 485812
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry GunrunnerJohn, I took the pictures the same way. I have no idea how to rotate them.


That's great Bill. I'm sure they had a great time thanks to you.



jackpresley said:


> This is what it is all about. Thank you for doing this.
> 
> I'll never forget Tull Florey taking me, a pimple faced young teenager, into his attic train room. It changed my view of model railroading forever.


Sometimes it just takes one time to plant the seed.


----------



## Wood

BWA, I am with Cole on the color. I like the tint. The KL looks very realistic. However, it looks like brand ballast, which is ok in some areas but not over the whole layout. Don't be afraid to vary the tint. If you run steamers, use some black dust down the center of the track and it will look like burnt embers.


----------



## Guest

BWA, I think it looks good either way. Where I lived in NY ballast was gray but different parts of the country have different colors. Go with what looks best to you.


----------



## papa3rail

Nice job with the ballast BWA the stain is a good idea.

Thanks for the tip Wood.

Good for you Bill, while it's great to be an ambassador for the hobby it's even better to be a good neighbor.:appl:


----------



## DennyM

Wood said:


> BWA, I am with Cole on the color. I like the tint. The KL looks very realistic. However, it looks like brand ballast, which is ok in some areas but not over the whole layout. Don't be afraid to vary the tint. If you run steamers, use some black dust down the center of the track and it will look like burnt embers.


I agree.


----------



## BWA

There is black dust down the center, you just can't see it, because, there's this rail thingamajiggy in the way...….:sly:

I swear it's there, I wouldn't fib to you guys.....

Would I...…..:dunno:

:cAnada:


----------



## Cousin Eddie

Ive been working on my retaining walls and tunnel portals. just remember when you look at the pics I am like a bull in a china closet! I don’t have the hands for arts and fine motor skills. I cut tractor trailers in half and weld them back together but painting and carving foam into anything isn’t my forte! So my work is simple and child like.


----------



## Wood

Looks pretty damn nice to me.... The stone cuts on the Styrofoam and coloring are worthy of anyone's layout. I may have missed some of your posts, but you have a pretty intricate track design, nice over/under lines and lots of rolling stock. Keep posting pics. Now I'm curious.


----------



## Guest

Looks good to me as well, Cousin Eddie.


----------



## Bill Webb

Wish that ours was to this point. Please post more. Looks like lots of action.


----------



## Lehigh74

I also like the tunnel portals and stone work Eddie. When I first started working with rigid foam, the results looked like something from Mister Rogers Neighborhood. Nice thing about working with foam is you can patch any mistakes or seams with Foam Putty.

And the Sunoco tanks are great. What did you use to make them? Mine are made from Clorox Wipes containers.


----------



## papa3rail

Looks good to me Cuz :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Yup, the tanks sure look good, Bob.


----------



## BWA

Yeah, that's exactly what Toy Trains are all about...…:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

Eddie, your layout is looking very good. I think you did a great job on the foam.


----------



## Millstonemike

Cousin Eddie said:


> ... isn’t my forte! So my work is simple and child like.


I can only my first endeavors look half as nice.


----------



## DennyM

It looks good Eddie and Bob.


----------



## Cousin Eddie

Thanks guys the rock looking one my wife did. I did the stone ones. Lehigh the Sunoco tanks are oil and fuel filters from a tractor trailer painted blue and I cut the logo out of the free bumper stickers they give out at the gas stations


----------



## Cousin Eddie

Thanks joe I saw your campground and lake somewhere today looks good I’m just laying mine out. Quick non train story the motorhome on the right I had in real life and the first time my friends saw it they started calling me cousin Eddie from Christmas vacation. Clark that there’s an Rv! Bottom pic is me and the mrs that kinda made the name stick!


----------



## Bill Webb

Wood you say Layout Progress and Fun. Just came in from installing four switch motors and wiring a Ross 4-way crossover. It was progress and is completed. But the way my back is hurting, it was not fun.

So erase if you need to.

Also had the grandchildren and kids over and they ran four trains for hours. Everything ran perfectly and they were switching trains all over until my daughter thought there was going to be a crash and pushed the RED BUTTON. Everything cut off.

Now what do we do? Thirty-five minutes later after numerous attempted resets, someone thought to cut the MTH wi-fi unit off along with everything else. Startup. Don’ see anything that says to cut off the wi-fi.

So, if you plan to use DCS wi-fi, remember to cut it off if you when you need to do a reset.

We used two handheld controllers, an I-pad and I-phone. Overwhelming favorite for kids and adults was the I-pad, phone next, and controllers last. Installed the wi-fi in less than thirty minutes. My son was running trains on his phone this morning.

We have installed a bunch of Ross turnouts with Tortoise motors. They operated flawlessly.


----------



## Wood

Bill Webb said:


> Wood you say Layout Progress and Fun. Just came in from installing four switch motors and wiring a Ross 4-way crossover. It was progress and is completed. But the way my back is hurting, it was not fun.
> 
> So erase if you need to.
> 
> 
> We have installed a bunch of Ross turnouts with Tortoise motors. They operated flawlessly.



I know what you allude to Bill. Sometimes it just isn't fun!!! You take a step back, learn your lesson and the fun begins again.


Glad to hear the switches are moving along. You'll be done soon. One of my switches went wako this weekend and I spent a lot of time replacing it. Seriously thought about those tortoise machines.


----------



## Guest

Sounds like a wonderful day with family running trains, Bill. Fruits of your labor.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm slowly moving along to finalizing the track plan on my layout so I can start putting wood down.

Here's what I'm doing: John's Layout Plan


----------



## Wood

That looks pretty good John. I am glad to see trains can maneuver from level to level and track to track. the dog bones are great, allowing the ability to reverse direction while in operation and to back into the yard.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, the dogbones with the reverse switches allow me to get oriented any way I need to be. The yard will come later, gotta' spend a ton of money on Ross switches and Gargraves track first...


----------



## Guest

I spent some time working on the lake area today. This is how it looks right now. There is still a little more to do and of course there are details to add.


----------



## DennyM

Looking really good Joe.


----------



## Wood

Joe, Step by step your layout is becoming a beauty. Nice.

Ok, here is my Layout "fun" over the weekend. First of all the new Genesis needed a breakin and I ran it through out the layout in conventional mode. Ran beautifully and so happy to have it.











The one problem I ran into was one switch had a loose center rail at the frog. A lot of grandkids were expected this weekend so I decided to fix it. The pictures are my procedures for installing new track in a ballasted area. Use water mixed with a few drops of dish soap and it softens the glue up quickly. Use a putty knife and scrap the ballast loose. Pull the switch, clean up the mess and replace with a new switch. I also solder the power rail. Coat the rail with flux, heat very well, float the solder in the joint and finally use a file to level and clean the top.

































Finally the Englewood station got some attention and I sorted a lot of supplies I had ordered for the scene.


----------



## Guest

Now that's a lot of supplies, Wood. Can't wait to see this area finished.


----------



## Spence

That's gonna keep you busy for a while Wood.


----------



## PatKn

Beautiful job on the LAKE, JOHN.
Wood, I can't wait to see the completed area. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Now that's a lot of supplies, Wood. Can't wait to see this area finished.



It's all your fault PTC. After you posted pictures of Harry's new street scene, it pushed my thinking to a whole new level.


----------



## Guest

Yes it is Wood, I did it. 

But just think about how good this new area will be when complete.


----------



## papa3rail

Looking good Joe, you need I guy out on that point chunkin' and windin'


----------



## papa3rail

Wood, the devil truly is in the details, so bust out your tweezers and some glue because no matter how tedious they are to add they are the difference between a good scene and a great one.


----------



## Guest

DennyM said:


> Looking really good Joe.


Thanks Denny. 



Wood said:


> Joe, Step by step your layout is becoming a beauty. Nice.
> 
> Ok, here is my Layout "fun" over the weekend. First of all the new Genesis needed a breakin and I ran it through out the layout in conventional mode. Ran beautifully and so happy to have it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 486986
> 
> 
> 
> The one problem I ran into was one switch had a loose center rail at the frog. A lot of grandkids were expected this weekend so I decided to fix it. The pictures are my procedures for installing new track in a ballasted area. Use water mixed with a few drops of dish soap and it softens the glue up quickly. Use a putty knife and scrap the ballast loose. Pull the switch, clean up the mess and replace with a new switch. I also solder the power rail. Coat the rail with flux, heat very well, float the solder in the joint and finally use a file to level and clean the top.
> 
> View attachment 486988
> 
> 
> View attachment 486990
> 
> 
> View attachment 486992
> 
> 
> View attachment 486996
> 
> 
> Finally the Englewood station got some attention and I sorted a lot of supplies I had ordered for the scene.
> 
> View attachment 486994


Thanks Wood. That loco is a looker. I'm glad it ran well. It's a beautiful train. 

Nice work on the switch. Pulling it out when the track is ballasted is a real pain. 



PatKn said:


> Beautiful job on the LAKE, JOHN.
> Wood, I can't wait to see the completed area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks Pat. 



papa3rail said:


> Looking good Joe, you need I guy out on that point chunkin' and windin'


Thanks Dave. I have some anglers to add to the scene. They will make their appearance in the near future.


----------



## Guest

I was mostly running trains today but added a few anglers to the lake. One minute of work and one hundred (or more) minutes of fun.  









I had a pretty good day.


----------



## BWA

Nice lake.....you need a little shack, with a rackfull of upside down canoes, Joe's Canoe Rental, right near the foot crossing, and, a little wooden dock at the lake end of the crossing.....


----------



## Guest

BWA said:


> Nice lake.....you need a little shack, with a rackfull of upside down canoes, Joe's Canoe Rental, right near the foot crossing, and, a little wooden dock at the lake end of the crossing.....


That is a very good idea, thanks. The shack and dock are easy but I'll have to look for canoes. The two I have are from a Woodland Scenics set.


----------



## PatKn

Nice addition, Joe.


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Pat. The fishers are a little detail but they add visual interest to the lake.


----------



## Guest

A water feature is always special on a layout. The more details you add, Joe, the better it looks. Great job!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Brian.


----------



## Guest

Country Joe said:


> Thanks, Pat. The fishers are a little detail but they add visual interest to the lake.


People fishing, especially when there are more than one, create a powerful nostalgic response. It’s a reminder of childhood, usually our own. It’s a perfect fit for a train layout which itself is highly nostalgic. Together they display a childhood memory wrapped in a childhood memory. We’re all Tom Sawyer.

View attachment 487508


----------



## Guest

That is a fabulous scene, Emile. Your point is so true, at least for us O Gauge guys. Nostalgia is part of the joy of toy trains.


----------



## Guest

I agree, Joe, Emile has created a beautiful scene.


----------



## rdmtgm

A couple of shots from the new third level.

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/att...nt.php?attachmentid=487558&stc=1&d=1551666347


----------



## DennyM

Very nice rdmtgm.


----------



## Wood

Well done...


----------



## Guest

Just beautiful photos. Nice work there.


----------



## PatKn

Nice job.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks great, come over and help me get mine going!


----------



## Guest

Looks fabulous rdmtgm. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rdmtgm

Thank you everyone!
Randy


----------



## papa3rail

Joe,fishing being a subject near and dear to my heart I love the addition of the folks fishing, it kicks the lake scene up several notches nice job.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## papa3rail

Randy, nice work on the water feature, it looks great.:appl:


----------



## Guest

Thanks Dave. The major work on my layout is done but there are many details to add.


----------



## papa3rail

You have the perfect system Joe,add some details, run some trains.I envy you.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Thanks Dave. It was my goal to get to this point. It helps that my layout isn't that big. It's at the point where I can show my layout to visitors and it looks finished but I can keep adding details and improvements for years to come.


----------



## PDDMI

*Making some progress on the Snow Village before all of the snow outside is gone...*

New addition with track placed:








Some recently acquired buildings and accessories added:








Backdrop added and train passing through:
















Closeup:








A few more accessories to be added...and then pretty much as I had envisioned...just need to get those Christmas cars out again...


----------



## Wood

Paul, that's very nice. Your layout is growing and filling up nicely.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Really looks nice.


----------



## Guest

The added space to your layout is really turning out nicely, Paul. Snow Village has been popular for many years, so it is indeed a good choice. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

The snow village addition looks great, Paul.


----------



## PDDMI

*Thanks all...I appreciate the kudos*


----------



## Bill Webb

*This looks kinda boring... and it was.*

But the freight yard is wired and operating. Can’t believe that we wired the turnouts so they work perfectly but they do.

Now for the remaining 15% of the level one track, turnouts, passenger yard, and wiring. Ordered two more #5 turnouts from Ross yesterday.


----------



## Guest

Now that's a very coll photo, Bill. Very nice job wiring the yard.


----------



## Guest

Looks fabulous Bill. Isn't it wonderful when you wire something and it works just like it's supposed to?


----------



## Bill Webb

Country Joe said:


> Looks fabulous Bill. Isn't it wonderful when you wire something and it works just like it's supposed to?



Not only wonderful but almost a miracle since I had never wired a Ross 4 way before, much less added two more turnouts. It was actually pretty easy and fun to do.

This hobby is fun but it takes time to figure it out. So much is new to us. But the next level should go much faster as a result.


----------



## Spence

Congratulations on the installation. Believe me when I say I understand what you went through to accomplish it. About a year ago I did an eight way and that’s a lot of wiring. 👍


----------



## Wood

Bill, That's a pretty clear example of how realistic the switches appear, by not having a switch motor attached on the top side. I'm liking those tortoise motors.


----------



## Bill Webb

Thanks Wood. Once we learned how to do it, they were easy to install. And they do look real and have been totally reliable.


----------



## papa3rail

Wood said:


> Bill, That's a pretty clear example of how realistic the switches appear, by not having a switch motor attached on the top side. I'm liking those tortoise motors.


I agree the yard looks great.


----------



## papa3rail

Paul, the snow village is looking good .:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lehigh74

A few years ago, I removed two Lionel truss bridges and replaced them with a masonry arch and a plate girder. I posted about it on this thread. I like the look of the masonry arch. I also like the plate girder, but it blocked the view of the masonry arch. The plate girder span also crossed the road below at an angle so that put a kink in the traffic flow and didn’t look right. I recently replaced the plate girder with another masonry arch. Here are a few before, during and after shots.


----------



## PatKn

The arch bridge is definitely an improvement. Nice work.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Very nice work, Bob.


----------



## Guest

That's a big improvement, Bob. I like the masonry arch a lot better than the plate girder bridge. Very nice work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks great, I agree, the stone arch is very realistic looking.


----------



## Wood

Lehigh, I am sure you are happy with that arch bridge. It completely opens the view of your layout and its appearance is far better than the girder structure.


----------



## Bill Webb

Finished wiring the passenger siding today and unwrapped the N and W station that we picked up from Harry in York. It will be awhile before we install it. Last track on level one was installed last week.

I don’t have a clue how to flip the picture or to redo it correctly. 

Still a lot to do before we go to the next level... ballast, airbrush track, wire passenger siding turnouts, wire the relays to throw tortoises with remote and turn track power on and off, get legacy working properly with DCS and load all Lionel engines.

Oh well, out of these we know how to wire turnouts and load engines. More learning opportunities.


----------



## Millstonemike




----------



## Wood

Bill, you've got the mojo going strong... :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Looking great, this is going to be a fantastic layout. Paula will be very pleased when she gets home.


----------



## Guest

Very impressive work, Bill.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That will certainly be an impressive layout, I'm already impressed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Looking very good, Bill.


----------



## Maxum

My broken hand has mended enough that I can do some work on my layout. I finally finished laying track in my main yard. It doesn't look it, but the yard is over 30' long. It's still not long enough for some of my longer unit trains.


----------



## Wood

30'! Yes, that picture certainly does look like 30'. You will have a mega consist. Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Spence

It certainly looks long to me.


----------



## PatKn

Very impressive looking. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bill Webb

Good job getting it straight. Did you use a string, laser???

That holds a lot of cars.


----------



## Guest

I agree, it sure looks like 30 ft. Nice job. Happy to learn your hand is healing well.


----------



## Maxum

Bill Webb said:


> Good job getting it straight. Did you use a string, laser???
> 
> That holds a lot of cars.


I measured out the distance from the edge of the layout to the first rail I was going to put down. I then used a 6' level to make a straight line for the first track. Once that was done, I just made sure all the other tracks were parallel, moving the level along as a straight edge, as I laid them down. 

Thanks everyone for the compliments.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd kill for a space that big!


----------



## 93firebird

Working on a new O gauge layout. First pic is the subterranian level. Second and third are framing out for the main level.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood

Firebird, That's going to very interesting. Keep us posted...


----------



## Guest

You are making good progress, Firebird. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Neat, now you just need a helix to come up and down between levels.


----------



## 93firebird

More framing. This is the central section which is 7'x15'ish. To the left and right there is room for extensions that will run back past the cemtral part to two small tables. The 4th pic shows one of these two . I'm thinking I may build a gate between them to connect them as well. The plan is to have one long continuous run plus some "working rails" for my kids and I to move cars around between industries and on to the main line.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Benchwork frame looks excellent, FB.


----------



## Bill Webb

*N and W Begins Station Construction*

Norfolk and Western advised that construction has begun on the long awaited Roanoke passenger station. Tracks have been moved and station platforms installed.

No passenger equipment was available to test distances so two engines from the Roanoke Shops and a borrowed SCL coach were utilized. Soon the majestic Powhatan Arrow and Pocahontas will arrive at their new home.

After minor corrections, the headhouse will be erected followed by the main terminal.

Officials estimate that additional revenues will be realized once the station is complete and that occupancy at the newly renovated Hotel Roanoke will be close to 100%.

Contractors report that new skills have been refined in the process of ballasting and track weathering. In the railroad business, there is always something new.


----------



## Guest

Excellent start on the station, Bill. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Ballast looks very good, Bill. I like the color as well.

Yes, my recent survey backs up your statement about improved railroad revenues as soon as your Roanoke Station opens for business. The survey goes on to substantiate that those railroad stations with Harry Hieke's signature work do even better. Passengers love beautiful work.


----------



## Spence

The layout is starting to take shape. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maxum

Not a lot of progress lately, but I did have a clog of trains waiting for the main line to clear tonight. 




























I finally unpacked my MTH Southern Pacific GS-4 and ran it. I really need to stop running trains and get more track work and wiring done. I fired up 6 steam locomotives and turned the smoke on all of them. I can't believe my smoke detectors didn't go off with the amount of smoke that was in my basement! lol


----------



## Guest

Nice selection of steamers, Maxum. Must be nice to finally be able to run your trains.


----------



## Guest

Very nice steam locomotives. Spending time running trains is all part of the fun. You'll eventually get a round to laying more track and completing other tasks.


----------



## Wood

Never stop running the trains. You'll get the track and scenery built overtime. Keep having fun.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Things are slowly moving along for my layout. I have a case of the Gargraves track, and the Ross switches have been shipped. Next week I pick up the birch multi-ply, and then it's time to break out the woodworking tools.


----------



## Wood

I'm excited to see your progress John. You're going to have a special layout. You have so much experience and knowledge.


----------



## Guest

Yes indeed, it will be a lot of fun watching John's layout come to fruition. Can't wait.


----------



## Maxum

Wood said:


> I'm excited to see your progress John. You're going to have a special layout. You have so much experience and knowledge.



Ditto


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, don't expect too much guys, I don't need that kind of pressure! It won't be a masterpiece like some of the things I see here.


----------



## cole226

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, don't expect too much guys, I don't need that kind of pressure! It won't be a masterpiece like some of the things I see here.



Just think John. You'll be able to see what color the trains are, instead of just looking at the roofs going around on carpet central.

Seriously, we'll be interested to see how the layout comes together. Best of luck with it. And get some trains running. Your due :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, I'm going to be shocked if I find out I've been running purple trains all this time!


----------



## Maxum

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Nice selection of steamers, Maxum. Must be nice to finally be able to run your trains.


Thanks for the compliment. It is nice to be able to unbox stuff finally and run it.


----------



## Wood

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, don't expect too much guys, I don't need that kind of pressure! It won't be a masterpiece like some of the things I see here.


No pressure.. Just keep chugging. Feel better now?


----------



## Bill Webb

Airbrushing track today was a new experience. Bill mixed paint and wiped track while I painted. Almost completed the right side. Need paint.

Will post track pictures tomorrow.

Paula

My first post. I don’t know how to turn photos.










No wonder we need more paint.


----------



## Wood

Paula, always a chalenge to posting pictures and keeping paint on the track, not the hands... Haha


----------



## Millstonemike




----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Things are slowly moving along for my layout.


I have only been waiting since 2012, a couple of more years won't matter. 

I am sure it will be great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

That's better, thanks Mike. 

Bill, nice to see Paula in the thick of it. Smart move to get her to do the airbrushing.

Thanks for the photos. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Bill Webb said:


> *No wonder we need more paint.*


More on the rails, less on the hands, the paint goes farther.


----------



## SantaFeJim

‘cuse me while I start the wave.

*GRJ...grj...GRJ...grj...GRJ...grj...GRJ*

Hope that pumps him up to start posting the pictures we are all anxious to see!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Pictures still look the same right now. 

However, on Tuesday we finally go to settlement for our old house. That frees up a lot of train money that I was spending on taxes, insurance, mortgage, and other maintenance! The final hit was a $9,000 sewer repair.

I might be allowed to spend a few bucks on the RR now.


----------



## PatKn

Congratulations on the settlement of your house, John. I think this calls for a new train to celebrate. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Right after I have a new layout, then I'll be considering new trains. However, I have to get past the roadblock of the ones that are on my display shelves. My wife keeps saying how many trains I have, and over half the locomotives are still in boxes!  Wait until she sees all of those on the additional shelves!


----------



## Guest

*"Wait until she sees all of those on the additional shelves!"*

She will just give you a big hug and tell you that you need more trains and shelves.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, that could happen...


----------



## PatKn

There's an advantage to keeping trains in boxes in the closet.


----------



## mackerel

I just tell my wife that I bought the trains for her then promptly ask if I can play with them.

Truth be told, my beautiful wife has been very supportive of the new hobby, but I have only just begun. Will need to reassess her support levels after a few years. I am hoping she catches the bug but so far that has been a no go.


----------



## Millstonemike

PatKn said:


> There's an advantage to keeping trains in boxes in the closet.


LOL ...


----------



## Enon49

I love this thread very much

a good read

MrToad


----------



## Wood

MrToad said:


> I love this thread very much
> 
> a good read
> 
> MrToad



It certainly has been fun Mr. Toad


----------



## Spence

Congratulations GRJ on the sale of your former house. Now there's no more excuses. Let's get restarted on that layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have this really big check in my safe, maybe I need some new trains?


----------



## Guest

MrToad said:


> I love this thread very much
> 
> a good read
> 
> MrToad


I wholeheartedly agree, Mr Toad. I've had great fun posting my work here but I've had even more fun seeing everyone else's work.


----------



## Guest

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have this really big check in my safe, maybe I need some new trains?


You certainly should celebrate, John. You could either get drunk or buy trains...or...you could get drunk and buy trains and when your wife asks why you bought so many expensive trains you can say that you were drunk and didn't know what you were doing. :laugh: I think that's what I would do. "I was drunk from celebrating sweetheart and didn't know what I was doing. I don't even remember making the purchases. Unfortunately, they all were a final sale and can't be returned so I have to keep them but they will remind me of the dangers of liquor every time I see them."


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Hmm... Tempting, but I know she wouldn't buy it! I might as well go for the expensive car if I'm going to go "all in". 

Of course, the real thing I'm going to do is go pay off the mortgage that we floated on this house while we had two houses, that was the original plan when we sold the old house. I suspect any other plan is doomed to failure!


----------



## Guest

John, paying off the mortgage is the smart thing to do. The interest you won't be paying to the bank will buy plenty of trains as well less important stuff like food, clothes, cars, etc.


----------



## Traindiesel

John, congratulations on the sale of your previous home. I know what a long and arduous process that is. Paying two mortgages, even for a short time is no fun. It's partially what delayed my new layout construction.



Country Joe said:


> You certainly should celebrate, John. You could either get drunk or buy trains...or...you could get drunk and buy trains and when your wife asks why you bought so many expensive trains you can say that you were drunk and didn't know what you were doing. :laugh: I think that's what I would do. "I was drunk from celebrating sweetheart and didn't know what I was doing. I don't even remember making the purchases. Unfortunately, they all were a final sale and can't be returned so I have to keep them but they will remind me of the dangers of liquor every time I see them."


Coincidently, this is how I got started with this great hobby. Years before I was born my Grandfather was on his way to a store to buy a coat. On his way he stopped by a local tap room to have a few beers with some friends. After several Schmidt's he wandered into a hobby shop and bought a Lionel train outfit featuring the 2026 steam locomotive. My Grandmother wanted to kill him, and until the day she died she'd get fired up when the story was recalled. My Grandfather's reasoning was that he wanted his nieces and nephews to want to visit longer instead of wanting to go home. When I was a kid, we, along with my Dad would set the trains up in the basement every Christmas season. I still have all of those trains today.


----------



## Guest

Traindiesel said:


> Coincidently, this is how I got started with this great hobby. Years before I was born my Grandfather was on his way to a store to buy a coat. On his way he stopped by a local tap room to have a few beers with some friends. After several Schmidt's he wandered into a hobby shop and bought a Lionel train outfit featuring the 2026 steam locomotive. My Grandmother wanted to kill him, and until the day she died she'd get fired up when the story was recalled. My Grandfather's reasoning was that he wanted his nieces and nephews to want to visit longer instead of wanting to go home. When I was a kid, we, along with my Dad would set the trains up in the basement every Christmas season. I still have all of those trains today.


That is a great story, Brian. I knew I liked Schmidt's beer. I thought is was because it was a good beer at a reasonable price but now I know it's because it makes dads happy and lowers their inhibitions so they buy great trains for their sons, grandsons, etc. and so on.


----------



## Traindiesel

You're right, Joe! I'll always be thankful for Schmidt's beer and my Grandfather for drinking it. Had he went ahead and bought the coat, who knows if I'd be in the hobby today?


----------



## Bill Webb

Drinking... a great idea. Especially after doing 50+ feet of dual track ballasting that included four turnouts. They are a major PIA.

But the Ballast King saved the day or at least made the days a lot shorter.


----------



## Guest

Yes, a tool that works to help with ballast is a blessing. Keep at it Bill, it will get done. Looks very good.


----------



## Wood

Bill Webb said:


> Drinking... a great idea. Especially after doing 50+ feet of dual track ballasting that included four turnouts. They are a major PIA.
> 
> But the Ballast King saved the day or at least made the days a lot shorter.
> 
> View attachment 496284
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 496286


Ballast King??? Wish I had heard of that. 
Bill, your track looks realistic. I am one of those who believes painting the rail and ballasting are the basis for a realistic looking layout. No one looks close to the work but the overall effect is very positive. My visitors simply say the layout looks like a model of a real railroad. Best compliment ever.


----------



## Bill Webb

Tremendous excitement abounds... yeah, right.

Right side - rails painted, ballast down, turnout lights connected. Still need to readjust turnouts. Every time we “ improve” something, at least several have to be adjusted.

On the left side, all main line track has been painted and we can alternate between ballasting and turnout lights. Still have to airbrush the yard tracks. That is a good job for Paul’s to do manana.

We used lots of paint and earned our airbrush beginners and novices badges.


----------



## Wood

Step by step... It's time consuming and makes for a great layout. Look at all the new modeling techniques your learning. Beats insurance sales.. haha..


----------



## Guest

Ahh, containers of paint on the layout. That's progress.

Going to look super, Bill. All this tedious work will pay off. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Webb

More progress. Turnout lighted switchstands completed today. It’s a big deal when you live under the layout while connecting 36 of them.

Moving on to yard track airbrushing. Main line is done.


----------



## Wood

Bill, If you don't mind, where did you get those???
They look super. Would love to have a slightly elevated switch stand


----------



## Bill Webb

Ross has them.

Brass operating illuminated switch stand kits, #50. Website shows $18.95 each.

They appear to be top quality and they look good installed. I just posted install info.

If you need quite a few, Steve Nelson is a Ross dealer and might be able to save you some $$$.


----------



## Guest

Bill, the lighted switch stands look great. It's a royal pain wiring them under the layout but the results are worth the effort.


----------



## Guest

The yard with lanterns looks excellent, Bill.


----------



## Wood

This thread was started a long time ago and it has served its purpose very well. Post what you are working on or having fun with, on your layout. I have been remiss about posting lately. Hopefully this will get me back in the groove.

The effort is to finish the East side of my layout. The first scene was the lumber scene the next was the CAT facility and now the work is on the Englewood Station. Check out the pictures below.

























River Leaf Models. There are 5 models. Strider's bar, Derringer's Lockshop, Betty Lou's Tattoo, Lenox hotel and the Baltimore row houses. Andre makes a superb product. Easy to assemble and detail. What is also nice is the easy ability to modify. The following picture are Andre's renditions of these buildings.










My goal was to modify these with floors, to add interior detail and lights. Also, the Baltimore Row house needed to become 2 Town Houses with 4 stories and a significantly different appearances. 

Spider's and Dillengers:









Lenox Hotel:









Betty Lou's:









Townhouses:










The next job is to completely detail the landscape and attach the DC voltage to all of the units. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Guest

Lots of progress and excellent workmanship, Wood. Can't wait to see the finished scene. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cole226

looking good Wood.
nice job on the buildings.

no better compliment than when they say it looks real.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Not quite to the "fun" state yet, but getting closer. All the fill is done, just have to mask the columns and I'll be ready to slap a couple coats of paint on it.


----------



## Guest

Wood, you are doing an outstanding job developing that area. :smilie_daumenpos:


John, the table looks great. A couple coats of paint and then the real fun starts.


----------



## PatKn

Wood, that area is looking really nice. Thanks for posting.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehigh74

Wood – I like what you did with the River Leaf models. I have Betty Lou’s. Never even thought about making one of the doors open. Looks great that way.


----------



## Wood

Thank you all, I'm glad to be sharing my work and getting your feedback.

John, What color will you paint the table?

Lehigh, I opened the door so you could look in and see the beauty queen getting a tattoo. Didn't want to post a closeup and embarrass Gunrunner. Come visit and check it out. LOL


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Wood, I'm painting the table a fairly dark brown, that's just really to seal the Homasote. Once the scenery is done, that will be 98% covered anyway.

Joe, after the paint we have to put the finish fascia on, and "then" the fun begins!


----------



## 93firebird

Made a little progress lately.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood

Firebird, You are going to have a nice layout. Looking good. Is that a stand alone AC unit in the back corner of the room, picture #3? How long and wide will the table end up?


----------



## 93firebird

Wood said:


> Firebird, You are going to have a nice layout. Looking good. Is that a stand alone AC unit in the back corner of the room, picture #3? How long and wide will the table end up?


Yes that is a portable ac, helps to control the humidity. Overall dimensions for the layout will be 16x23. I need to replace the windows before I proceed any further. There is still another portion of the benchwork I need to make.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood

Keep us posted. That's a nice size layout roughly similar to mine. It appears you will have open access to the inside of the layout. That is a nice feature. Attached is a picture of mine and you will see how my operations all occur in the center.


----------



## Spence

Wood said:


> Keep us posted. That's a nice size layout roughly similar to mine. It appears you will have open access to the inside of the layout. That is a nice feature. Attached is a picture of mine and you will see how my operations all occur in the center.
> 
> View attachment 502930


 That’s a nice overall shot of the layout Wood.


----------



## Wood

Spence said:


> That’s a nice overall shot of the layout Wood.


Thank you Spence. I need to take some new pics because the East side has been redone.


----------



## Guest

A lot has changed since Wood took that photo. Lots of super improvements have occurred.


----------



## Wood

Small, but important detail, highway crossing grades. This is made with Woodland Scenic N scale foam track bed. Easy to work with and forgiving material for the trucks on light weight freight cars. I learned this technique from someone on our forum, thank you, who ever you are...


----------



## 93firebird

Nice Wood, filing that tip away now!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Good looking crossings, Wood. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PatKn

Very nice looking Crossing's, Wood. I'll have to remember that zip for the club. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood

Just mentioning that it's cheap too... 24 feet for under $10.00. The scenes pictured were complicated by abutting Masonite. The pictures are closeups and I assure you from arms length away they look very nice. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Guest

Wood, I was the one that told you about WS N Scale foam roadbed for crossings but don't give me too much credit, I learned about it from Bob (Lehigh74).

Your crossings look great! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Wood

Country Joe said:


> Wood, I was the one that told you about WS N Scale foam roadbed for crossings but don't give me too much credit, I learned about it from Bob (Lehigh74).
> 
> Your crossings look great! :smilie_daumenpos:


Thanks Joe, Now I remember... I used to make crossovers out of Masonite. Horrible. The foam track bed is so much easier.

A little more progress today. The detailing is developing. I started with the open space behind the hotel and Townhouses. I had no plan. While installing the buildings my mind was thinking ahead and decided to make it a recreation area. A little sand lot baseball, 3 on 3 basketball court and some picnic tables filled it up pretty quickly. And, just to make sure life was good the crowd decided to celebrate on top of the roof.


----------



## PatKn

Great looking scene, Wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Sports area, very clever. Excellent use of space.


----------



## Millstonemike

Wood said:


> ... A little sand lot baseball, ...


First thing that came to my mind was the movie "The Sandlot".


----------



## Guest

Wood, the scenes look great. The rooftop party is a great idea. You've created an interesting scene that take up no additional room.


----------



## Guest

Over the last few days I've added some unkempt greenery from the freight platform to the milk platform. Even though my layout is finished in the sense that there are no bare areas it still needs a lot of refinement and detailing so I'll be busy for years to come. I may do the same for the area between the main and the spur track from the freight platform to the switch next.


----------



## Guest

Nice work, Joe. What a difference.


----------



## Guest

Mike, love the sandlot photo. I remember the movie.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Brian. There's some places that a manicured lawn just doesn't look right.


----------



## sid

hey check it out man n scale hardy har har pretty cool


----------



## Wood

Sid, that is very nice. Did you purchase that "as is" or did you assemble components? Either way, it is terrific.


----------



## Wood

Added Stadium lights to the Rec area. 

The neighbors complained about the late night noise and I told them to kiss off. WL Moore will be selling their townhouse.


----------



## Wood

Country Joe said:


> Thanks Brian. There's some places that a manicured lawn just doesn't look right.


You are so correct about that Joe. It is hard to create clutter, etc. But, that is a big part of having realism in the layout. I use Amtrak going to NYC and the mess beside the tract is amazing. Most of my scenes end up being brand new and it is hard for me to dirty them up. I keep practicing my weathering techniques.


----------



## Guest

Sid, your oil facility looks great. Very realistic. It looks a lot like a facility where I took diesel samples when I worked in the field.

I like N scale a lot. One of it's strong points is that industries can be much closer to the size they are in the real world.


----------



## Guest

The lights add a lot to the scene Wood. :thumbsup:



Wood said:


> You are so correct about that Joe. It is hard to create clutter, etc. But, that is a big part of having realism in the layout. I use Amtrak going to NYC and the mess beside the tract is amazing. Most of my scenes end up being brand new and it is hard for me to dirty them up. I keep practicing my weathering techniques.


You are so right Wood, it's hard to make clutter look natural. Some people have a talent for it. I don't, but I do my best.


----------



## Wood

The Englewood Station was elevated and needed stair steps for the public's access. This was made for the Station side closest to the hotel and townhouses. It is 8" wide 1 3/4"tall, built out of craft wood, painted with Rustoleum stone with particles and the rails came from a fire escape kit. The first photo is a proptotype, the second is gluing the 8" pieces together, third is glued product and the fourth is trimmed, painted, detailed and installed.


----------



## sid

Country Joe said:


> Sid, your oil facility looks great. Very realistic. It looks a lot like a facility where I took diesel samples when I worked in the field.
> 
> I like N scale a lot. One of it's strong points is that industries can be much closer to the size they are in the real world.


haha no country joe not mine im just funning people . im bored. i wish it were mine. tell the truth im not that good . sorry.


----------



## sid

i like how ya done those steps (wood) pretty neat. you guys have some good talent wish i was half that good.


----------



## Wood

sid said:


> i like how ya done those steps (wood) pretty neat. you guys have some good talent wish i was half that good.


Sid, you're here. That's how I learned everything.


----------



## Guest

Wood, you did a great job on the steps. They look fabulous.


----------



## Guest

sid said:


> i like how ya done those steps (wood) pretty neat. you guys have some good talent wish i was half that good.


Sid, we all started out as beginners and learned as we went along. I learned a lot by asking questions, seeing how others did things, reading books, and being willing to try. I've learned a lot by trying and failing. Give things a try, you might find you have talents you are unaware of.


----------



## papa3rail

This is another thread that I have failed to keep up with regrettably.Just want to applaud Wood,Joe,Bill Webb,Maxum and 93firebird for their continued postings on their layout progress.Thanks guys a lot of talent at this place.


----------



## Magic

The steps look great wood but I have a question.
Where did you get the Rustoleum stone paint and do you have
the product number for that color?
I use it a lot but can't find the white color.
Thanks 

Magic


----------



## Wood

Magic, it is called Carribean sand. It is a light tan color and textured. The particles in the paint give a unique look to the surface. Looks very much like stone or concrete.


----------



## Guest

The steps look fantastic, Wood. I sent a photo along to Harry so he gets an idea just how good your new Englewood Station complex has turned out. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sid

good tip on the paint. i have to go exploring and testing hahahahaha


----------



## sid

Country Joe said:


> Sid, we all started out as beginners and learned as we went along. I learned a lot by asking questions, seeing how others did things, reading books, and being willing to try. I've learned a lot by trying and failing. Give things a try, you might find you have talents you are unaware of.


yes sir i try and read as much as i can. dont matter to if its ho, o s, n what ever. i like to look at everything. never know I might actually learn something


----------



## Magic

Thanks Wood, just what I needed.
I've used the paint before but nobody carries it here in Reno anymore.
I'll see if I can find it on line.

Thanks again Magic


----------



## Guest

Wood could you post additional photos of your all new Englewood Train Station area


----------



## Wood

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Wood could you post additional photos of your all new Englewood Train Station area



I will soon PTC, still have more details to add.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Wood, looking forward to your photos.


----------



## Wood

Today's time was spent placing more details on the station Passenger Loading Platform and detailing the sidewalk of Rail Road Avenue.


----------



## Guest

Wood,

Those are fantastic! The couple washing the sidewalk is a brilliant idea. Very impressive.

Emile


----------



## Millstonemike

You don't see too many telephone booths anymore. Nice touch for the period.


----------



## PatKn

Looks great, Wood.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DennyM

Nice Wood.


----------



## JoeSaggese

Great detail Wood!!! I really like the bikes and bike rack.


----------



## Wood

Thank you Joe, Denny, Mike, Pat and Emile. 

The Rail Road Ave scene is pretty much finished. Below are overview pics of the scene. On to Spider's Bar, road/ground detail and the rest of Englewood Station.


----------



## Guest

Hi Wood. Great details. I really enjoy the night shots. The ivy on the building front looks great.

Keep Them Coming,

Gary.


----------



## AG216

oh WOW!
great scene! like what you did with the row house!
Ag.


----------



## PatKn

I love the scene, Wood. The only suggestion I would make is to put something on that white wall. Maybe a large advertisement. The overall area looks fantastic.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Millstonemike

PatKn said:


> I love the scene, Wood. The only suggestion I would make is to put something on that white wall. Maybe a large advertisement. The overall area looks fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk











Some artistic enhancements (MS PowerPoint pic processing) to make it look more like an aged stucco wall. I can do that for any pic you may want to use if you like.


----------



## Guest

Wood, it's incredible how big a difference people and details make. They take a very good scene and make it great. Outstanding work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wood

AG216 said:


> oh WOW!
> great scene! like what you did with the row house!
> Ag.


Thank you Andre. I did do a lot of modifying. Your models are precision made and that made it very easy to interchange parts.



PatKn said:


> I love the scene, Wood. The only suggestion I would make is to put something on that white wall. Maybe a large advertisement. The overall area looks fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Will do and thank you Pat



Millstonemike said:


> View attachment 505002
> 
> 
> Some artistic enhancements (MS PowerPoint pic processing) to make it look more like an aged stucco wall. I can do that for any pic you may want to use if you like.
> 
> View attachment 505024


I'm liking it Mike. Will download and see what I can do.



Country Joe said:


> Wood, it's incredible how big a difference people and details make. They take a very good scene and make it great. Outstanding work! :thumbsup:


We are on the same page with modeling Joe. Fill it in, fill it in and fill it in some more. 

Gary, I try to have enough lighting that you can operate by the table lights instead of the over heads. Glad you like it. Thank you for your good vibes.


----------



## Millstonemike

Wood said:


> I'm liking it Mike. Will download and see what I can do.


I was playing around with the pic some more. My thought was you may need to cover the entire side of the building. The pic below adds more "frame" around the ad. This takes all of 3 minutes to produce. Let me know if you need different dimensions, etc.


----------



## Guest

WOW factor for sure Wood. I am impressed.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM

I'm loving it. I showed Mary your photos. She was amazed at the detail. She didn't know modelers are so detailed oriented.


----------



## Wood

Ha ha Denny, that gives you the excuse to order more details..


----------



## DennyM

Wood said:


> Ha ha Denny, that gives you the excuse to order more details..


I'm not allowed to spend any money on trains until York.hwell:


----------



## Lehigh74

I replaced an old Gargraves switch with the Ross equivalent. Gargraves no longer makes a direct replacement. The old Gargraves switch has sheet metal points and would cause problems for some rolling stock that was less than ideal (e.g. gauge too narrow). It was actuated by an NJI machine that took more power than DZ-1000s so the DZ on the other end of the siding often wouldn’t actuate. I have been putting off replacing it because it involved scraping off ballast. How long have I been putting it off? I got the Ross replacement at York October 2018. I also moved the switch machine for another switch to the opposite side as it blocked the adjacent roadway. Took me a few hours, but it works well.


----------



## Bill Webb

Sounds like you thought this one through Quite thoroughly. Glad it is working well.


----------



## Lehigh74

That's a nice thing to say Bill, but the truth of that matter is that I am just very good at procrastination.


----------



## Lehigh74

I replaced the last two NJI switch machines on my layout with Caboose Industries 208S ground throws. The old machines had not been operating well for a while. I left them in place under the 3” level since removal would entail way too much deconstruction. I did have to remove some scenery so I could remove the Eshleman linkages. Then I scraped up ballast in way of the ground throws. On testing, the engine stopped as soon as it passed the switch. I had forgotten that instead of wiring these for non-derailing, I had isolated the adjacent track and supplied power from the NJI auxiliary contacts. Two solders later and I am back in business. Here's some before, during and after shots.


----------



## Lehigh74

I was looking at this spot on the layout the other day and realized it needed some hobos. A scrap of rigid foam, a few rocks, some woodland scenic characters and the hobos are right at home under the bridge.


----------



## Millstonemike

Do I understand correctly: You replaced failing switch machines with manual control?

In any case, you can't tell minor surgery was performed and the hobos have a dry home


----------



## Krieglok

Nice to see upgrades and improvements, especially with the before and after shots.

The Hobo Jungle should be a staple on any model railroad!

Tom


----------



## Lehigh74

Millstonemike said:


> Do I understand correctly: You replaced failing switch machines with manual control?


Correct. I don’t use that cross over very often and when I do, the ground throws are easy enough to reach.


----------



## Maxum

Took a break from laying track on my line that goes up into the mountains and ran some trains.


----------



## Lehigh74

Finished off another back corner with trees (mostly Sedum) and some bears. This spot is hard to get to, but I made the bridges removable so I can crawl back there. Now I have to add some lighting to make it more visible.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks nice Bob, but the gap between the bridges still looks a little large!


----------



## Lehigh74

It will look like this when I put it back together.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's good, it won't take nearly as much speed to jump the gap!


----------



## BigGRacing

Beautiful pictures in this thread, I just wanted to place my progress pic here as well.


----------



## Firewood

Deadheading run...crack the throttle and the sanders, let 'er rip!


----------



## Madman

A bit more process today.


----------



## Millstonemike

Well, that trumps the deck I was planning  Robust construction.

One suggestion if it suits your plans.

When I built my platform, I wanted the ply (actually OSB) to be painted grass-like green so as not to start with a blank landscape. I painted the OSB before it was fastened down. Just slid it up front, gave it a couple coats with a roller, and slid it into position when dry. Same for the next sheets. No taping nor crawling over the layout for the preliminary landscape.


----------



## Madman

Millstonemike said:


> Well, that trumps the deck I was planning  Robust construction.
> 
> One suggestion if it suits your plans.
> 
> When I built my platform, I wanted the ply (actually OSB) to be painted grass-like green so as not to start with a blank landscape. I painted the OSB before it was fastened down. Just slid it up front, gave it a couple coats with a roller, and slid it into position when dry. Same for the next sheets. No taping nor crawling over the layout for the preliminary landscape.



Funny you mention that. I've been thinking that I would paint the entire platform grey. Since it will be a post-war type layout with operating accessories taking up most of the real estate, more concrete would fit the bill. Then after I have laid out where all of these accessories will go, paint some green to represent the little grass that was left after all of those industries gobbled up the last weeds.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Moving forward, got the first layer on the workshop end of the layout track and switches nailed (screwed really) down, this has to be finalized so I can start putting the second level on.










Next to the workshop, the track at the edge is my workshop staging track where I can plop something on the track and drive it on for testing.


----------



## BigGRacing

Can’t wait to see the other end looks awesome so far!


----------



## Krieglok

Looks great! The track work looks very prototypical with the smooth flowing alignments and switches.

I am envious!

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I wasn't thrilled with the S-curves, but they're around O90, and shouldn't be an issue. Once we actually started laying track down with the switches, I realized the paper plan was not exactly representative of what I could do in real track. It's really easy with flex track to make a good looking paper plan that doesn't quite work with the actual parts. I realized that after I had all the switches. I figured if I bought a couple of different switches I could do better, however for another $270 I decided to use the switches I had and live with the curves.


----------



## Lehigh74

Yes, this is an old thread, but to me it’s an oldie but goodie.

I have a few spots on my layout that are limited on what I can run. The outer two curves in the first shot were too close. If an 18” passenger car was parked on the outer curve, I couldn’t run a long flatcar on the adjacent curve without a sideswipe. I scraped the ballast back in April and yesterday, I finally got around to moving the curve. It only took me about an hour or so. I moved the curve, trimmed rails with my Dremel, and added a short piece to the tangent. Plenty of clearance now.

I have another spot that I can’t run my Williams scale GG-1s because the rack is too close to a truss member. I could live with that, but I now have a few 6 axle premier streamliners that won’t clear. Hopefully, it won’t take me 2 months to get that track moved.


----------



## Lehigh74

Well, that wasn’t so bad.

I unscrewed and lifted the track with a putty knife, removed ballast from between the ties with a screwdriver or penknife and scraped away excess ballast from the platform. In a few spots, I had to wet the ballast to get it all off. Then I drew an arc about 4 ½ inches from the inner curve center rail. Reinstalled the track, placing the center rail over the arc, screwing it down as I went along. I drilled a new hole for the power drop and stuck some Moretite in the old hole. I removed about an inch of track.

There’s plenty of clearance between trains and the truss member now, even for the Williams PS3 GG1 (with pans down). I can park 18” passenger cars on the track I moved and run the GG1 with its massive overhang on the inside rail without a sideswipe.

But I don’t think I will press my luck and get any Schnabel cars or 21” passenger cars. I also think I will wait for a long while before I reapply ballast.


----------



## Lehigh74

I finally ballasted and put down grass on the second half of my yard area. The track has been there for years, but a few months ago I moved a few curves to get better clearance. I ballasted the track first, taped that off so the grass doesn’t get all over it, then sprinkle on the grass. Dribble some alcohol and then some diluted matte medium and let it dry.

I have a few other small sections where I modified the track that need to be ballasted. I will get to that. Eventually.


----------



## Millstonemike

Very nice, looks great I like the fact you didn't overdo the ballast.

Now, a little help, plz ...

I'm in the middle of making a small, quasi-modular layout for under the Christmas tree; a 4' x 5' sheet (see the pic). All the track and wiring will be permanently affixed to the sheet. The accessories will get removed each year for storage leaving a relatively flat sheet. It will be stores at the back of a double closet in the off-season

What did you use for ballast and grass. How is it affixed to the payout? Do you think it will hold up to a moving and upright storage?


----------



## Lehigh74

I install rolled roofing (white with a wash coat of gray latex) before the track is laid. You don’t need to do that especially if you are going to cover it well. You can just use a coat of brown latex on the plywood.

I use play sand for ballast. I run it through a window screen and whatever does NOT go through is big enough for O gauge ballast. I also saturate that with a wash coat of gray latex. After it takes a long time to dry it is ready. That is pretty tedious so if you are doing a small layout, you can get ballast anywhere (Brennan’s, Woodland Scenics for example). I don’t have a fancy spreader. I just use a paint brush to spread the ballast along and shape it.

For grass I use Woodland Scenics T1349 and T1350. I sprinkle on some earth blend, follow with the green blend and adjust with one or the other to suit the look I want.

I generally use the dribble method to apply alcohol as a wetting agent and then Scenic Express matte medium. Woodland Scenics also makes scenery cement or you can just dilute Elmer’s Glue to make your own. Using the dribble method, the grass looks milky but it dries clear after a day or so. It will definitely hold up to moving.

I would definitely use the dribble method for ballast. For the grass, you could also just lay on a thick coat of latex and then sprinkle on your ground cover while it is still wet. Or if the paint is dry, brush on concentrated matte medium before you sprinkle the grass. I would follow either with a spray of dilute matte medium.

There are a lot of ways to skin this cat. I just mentioned a few.

Edit: I should mention that if you have seams in the plywood or holes (for power feeds and such), remove any train boxes stored under the platform or lay a plastic sheet under the platform before using the dribble method. The diluted glue will find its way through any holes/seams and glue stuff together under the layout that you don’t want stuck together


----------



## Chops

Laying in a goods yard on Henley. The cardboard underlay will support printed out brick or cobblestone to just have the rails exposed. Canal scene upper left.


----------



## Berrychon

Nice work.


----------



## Krieglok

Chops said:


> View attachment 591672
> 
> 
> Laying in a goods yard on Henley. The cardboard underlay will support printed out brick or cobblestone to just have the rails exposed. Canal scene upper left.


I always liked the look of two rails protruding from the surrounding ground. Your goods yard should look interesting when it is complete!

Keep up with the updates!

Tom


----------



## Chops

Will do, Kreiglok, and thank you. I had a chance to print out the "brick" paper from a free download, and hope to 
start laying in the "bricks" in the next two days.


----------



## Chops

Laying in the bricks on the canal side goods yard on Henley. 

















Once dried, the rails and brick inlay will be carefully revealed using an Exacto knife. White glue holds the inlay down. Only the railheads will be showing, with just enough of a channel to allow for flange clearance. 










Same deal will be applied to the colliery (coal mine). As coal abounds, the bricks were printed out in B&W.


----------



## Chops

Laid out some black and white brick paper for the collier, but after a few days it is too flat in visual texture. So, will 
go with the lighter multi colored brick. 










As in the canal side scene. The little white spots will get a touch up from a Sharpie.


----------



## Chops

A quick mock up of the colored brick paper does reveal a better texture, and mirrors the brick structures. The back 
drop will have a retaining wall, or more probably a viaduct, to ease the visual transition from foreground to background.


----------



## Christiaη

Could you put all the wagons on the track ?


----------



## Chops

Yes, they fit


----------

